#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-06-18
<asac> gnomefreak: i don't feel in charge to unapprove swiftfox
<asac> it should just not be filed against firefox
<asac> can we unassign package? or maybe ask bdmurray what to do with package wishes?
<gnomefreak> its a gecko based browser, when bugs come in who do you think they will go to? and yes i can unassign us from it i will do in monring
<gnomefreak> asac: ^^
<gnomefreak> IMHO we need to reject it as bugs will come to us and we didnt even package it
<Admiral_1hicago> I was able to pull my HDD from one compy and move it to another
<Admiral_1hicago> I swear if its broken. I'll just buy a new computer
<Admiral_1hicago> ^-^
<hjmf> morning
<asac> morning
<asac> gnomefreak: yes just reject it
<asac> hjmf: any idea why we keep mt-confirm for mt-reject-candidates bugs?
<asac> i am currently going through mt-confirm and have the feeling that m-reject-candidates should not be in that list :)
<asac> @schedule
<ubotu> Schedule for Etc/UTC: 19 Jun 19:00: Technical Board | 20 Jun 20:00: Edubuntu | 21 Jun 18:00: Mozilla Team | 21 Jun 20:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 23 Jun 20:00: Ubuntu US LoCo Team | 26 Jun 15:00: Kernel Team
<asac> @schedule berlin
<ubotu> Schedule for Europe/Berlin: 19 Jun 21:00: Technical Board | 20 Jun 22:00: Edubuntu | 21 Jun 20:00: Mozilla Team | 21 Jun 22:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 23 Jun 22:00: Ubuntu US LoCo Team | 26 Jun 17:00: Kernel Team
<asac> ok fine ... we are really scheduled
<gnomefreak> ok i think im here for a little while hour or so
<gnomefreak> what reject it fue to mozillateam doesnt want ot have anything to do with this package? or wait for bdmurry and see if since it is a firefox clone (for most part) we think that adding it to repos is a bad idea (it will pretty much dupe every bug thats on firefox?
<gnomefreak> )
<asac> gnomefreak: i don't know ... actually let bdmurray do the stuff, but afaik, swiftfox doesn't have its own sources
<asac> but its just a firefox build with changed compile switches
<gnomefreak> it doesnt?
<asac> gnomefreak: try to find the swiftfox sources
<gnomefreak> thats what i thought too but i never looked into it
<asac> either its closed source
<asac> or its just a respin with wanna-be optimizations
<gnomefreak> k looking
<asac> i didn't find any
<asac> sources ... so i guess this bug is really a non-bug
<gnomefreak> Swiftfox is a binary and settings optimized build of the Mozilla Firefox web browser
* gnomefreak would rather find  official site saying that. brb looking
<asac> imo swiftfox is just a hoax
<asac> doesn't deserve its own nwame
<asac> and almost certainly not its own package :)
<gnomefreak> do you have bug # handy?
<gnomefreak> its not its built using ffox source
<asac> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/120699
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120699 in Ubuntu "[needs packaging]  swiftfox" [Wishlist,Confirmed] 
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> its rejected
<gnomefreak> brb need coffee
<gnomefreak> anything you need (i should be around for another 30 minutes or so
<gnomefreak> n)
<gnomefreak> -n
<asac> not atm
<asac> :)
<asac> i have to go out in 30 minutes as well ... i ran low on coffee and cigarettes
<gnomefreak> ok ill be back in around 5+hours oncve i leave
<asac> ah that is good ... maybe i finished my day today by then :)
<asac> but i doubt
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> anyway, I did too much computer stuff at weekend will probably go out for a beer today or tomorrow
<gnomefreak> go for it take the day off ;)
<gnomefreak> i only slept an hour so i may do that as well but im not employed by canoncal
<asac> hehe ... right
<asac> gnomefreak: why do you have such problems to sleep?
<asac> my problem is more to get to bed ... and then hours later to get up :)
<gnomefreak> asac: doctors cant figure it out yet
<gnomefreak> they think its sleep apnea but they are not sure they want me to take a sleep study but i havent gotten there yet
<asac> but isn't apnea that you always fail asleep ... not that you can't sleep?
<gnomefreak> cant fall asleep
<asac> have you tried drugs?
<asac> like ....
<asac> pot?
<gnomefreak> the other one starts with a n but i cant remeber it
<gnomefreak> asac: i have 4 sleeping pills as it is
<asac> thats hard
<asac> is it that your brain is twisting ... thinking stuff all the time
<asac> or just no sleep?
<gnomefreak> asac: that is most nights yeah but like last night i didnt think just couldnt fall asleep to save my life
<hjmf> <asac> hjmf: any idea why we keep mt-confirm for mt-reject-candidates bugs?
<hjmf> asac: the idea was to review the mt-confirm bugs to reject them later
<hjmf> or not
<asac> ah ... right
<asac> :)
<asac> good
<hjmf> :)
<asac> i thought that you already closed bugs that didn't receive any duplicate for some time
<gnomefreak> <hint> reject as many as you can
<asac> didn't you`
<asac> hjmf: ?
<asac> its ok .. its just that i probably got confused about it
<asac> gnomefreak: when is next CC meeting?
<hjmf> asac: they got tagged automatically, and when I got time I rejetct them or ask politely if it is still an issue
<gnomefreak> no date set. and seveas is out for a month or more so we are not sure yet
<hjmf> so they might be still open for some time
<asac> hjmf: ah ok ... so if i see a question from you i will keep them open :)
<hjmf> yes, I'll reject them in a week
<hjmf> if there's no answer
<asac> ok ... i guess i will wait with mt-confirm processing one more week then :)
<gnomefreak> asac: i will ask one of the CC guys about next meeting (they might be waiting for seveas to come back
<hjmf> asac: there is no way to search for mt-confirm NOT mt-reject-candidate? maybe through bug numbers?
<hjmf> *bugnumbers
<hjmf> not sure if that is implemented
<asac> hjmf: want to add yourself? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda
<asac> or are you already member?
<asac> hjmf: only through bughelper i guess
<hjmf> asac: I'm not a member, looking
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: can you add such a rule?
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: mt-confirm is in TAGS && mt-reject-canditate is not in TAGS
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: ?
<asac> hjmf: you should definitly become a member
<asac> hjmf: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<Fjodor> gnomefreak, asac: Sleep apnea is when you stop breathing during your sleep, causing you to almost wakeup, thus preventing deep sleep. Symptoms are extreme tiredness. gnomefreak: I think the other one you think of is narcolepsia, causing you to fall asleep suddenly and with almost no warning during the day. I don't really think either fits what asac is describing
<asac> Fjodor: what did i describe ... i have no problems with sleep :)
<Fjodor> asac: Oh, sorry. I got you two mixed up :-$
<asac> hehe no problem
<Fjodor> But still, they don't really fit what _gnomefreak_ described
<asac> yeah ... its wierd
<gnomefreak> Fjodor: im just going on what drs tell me
<Fjodor> However, insomnia is a common trait for all sorts of psychological anomalies. Not saying that you are nuts, though. Common stress springs to mind as plausible
<gnomefreak> either way they dont know what it is and last time i tried the sleep study i didnt stay long due to something happening :(
<hjmf> asac: seems there is no date yet for the next cc meeting, is it?
<Fjodor> Depends, though. Are you normally "clear in the head" when you can't sleep, or are you almost, just not quite, sleeping?
<gnomefreak> hjmf: no
<asac> hjmf: yes i have no idea .... i ask dholbach
<gnomefreak> hjmf: i will ping one of the members of the CC about it when i get a minute
<hjmf> gnomefreak: ty
<gnomefreak> the person that sets the meetings up (CC secratery) is gone for atleast a month
<hjmf> I would apply for membership, but before I need to be sure to be able to attend the meeting
<hjmf> ah
<gnomefreak> hjmf: put you name there anyway
<hjmf> would you sponsor me :)))
<hjmf> ?
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> apparently not yet known
<gnomefreak> im behind you 200%
<hjmf> ty :)
<asac> hjmf: go
<asac> add your name
<hjmf> OK
<Fjodor> gnomefreak: At any rate, I'll leave the subject. Just hope you get to sleep normally sometime :-)
<gnomefreak> i will when i get home today
<asac> hjmf: if you get to know that you cannot attend remove your name
<hjmf> asac: Ok, then I'll append my name to that list, lets see
<gnomefreak> shoot
<gnomefreak> elmo and who
<gnomefreak> omfg who is it :(
<asac> who is what?
<gnomefreak> elmo mako and mark are the 3 orig memberse
<gnomefreak> -e
<gnomefreak> elmo almost never around, mako and mark pretty much same
* hjmf added himself to member cadidates list
<gnomefreak> those would be the ones to ask'
<gnomefreak> hjmf: congrats on your membership ;)
<gnomefreak> hjmf: you wont have a problem getting it
<gnomefreak> your bug work alone will more than likely be all you need
<asac> hjmf: yeah gnomefreak is right .... do you see what is going on in bts
<asac> all cores are removed if bugs are rejected/resolved
<asac> ... or from all duplicates
<asac> ... so await lots of bug-spam on gtk_style_realize
<hjmf> asac gnomefreak ty
<gnomefreak> yw
<hjmf> asac: noticed the bug spam
<asac> ...since all duplicates get at least one mail now :)
<asac> which goes to main bug as well ... reasonably :)
<asac> lets see how many jump off from subscription list after this flood :)
<hjmf> asac: I also noticed that gutsy are autotagged for retrace
<hjmf> *gutsy bugs
<hjmf> though none of which I've seen seem to have a crash attached
<hjmf> e.g. bug 120634
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120634 in firefox "[GUTSY]  firefox crashed" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120634
<asac> really?
<hjmf> dunnot it that crash was removed, but it doesn't have the stacktrace, nor the coredump
<asac> wierd ... maybe reporter aborted upload?
<hjmf> other example I found this morning from gnash
<hjmf> bug 120916
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120916 in gnash "gnash crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120916
<asac> hmmm ... lets wait a few more ... then ping pitte
<asac> pitt
<asac> t
<asac> pitti
<asac> :-D
<hjmf> yep I was thinking the same
<asac> hjmf: afaik there is some work going on to make coredumps
<asac> private
<asac> so people don't expose their credit cards et al
<asac> i am not sure if this is the case here
<asac> afaik there will be team based access-control
<hjmf> asac: yes I read the specification some time ago, but I expected to see the retraces directly when the bug gets public w/o the coredump
<hjmf> probably it is not yet implemented, I thought it would take some more time
<asac> hjmf: afaik the retraces are subject to review before pushing them to public as well
<hjmf> ah
<asac> e.g. soem team member has to review if there is some  sensible info visible ... if not open
<asac> hjmf: at least its actively worked on atm ... as you see progress in deleting coredumps :)
<hjmf> yes you are right :)
<asac> lets give them a few days
<asac> to sort things out
<hjmf> I'm anxious! :-P
<gnomefreak> im getting crash reports sort of nautilus crashed yesterday and there was a report in my home dir
<hjmf> Im waiting for a bunch of reports from gutsy
<asac> in your home dir?
<asac> hjmf: yes ... me too
<gnomefreak> asac: yep
<asac> but its not yet turned on afaik
<asac> afaik the idea is: as long as privacy issues are not resolved, don't turn it on
<asac> at lesat thats what was said at last weeks development team meeting
<gnomefreak> it was giving me an empty file named core (in whatever dir you are cd'ed into when running from terminal)
<hjmf> which are the requisites to access private bugs?
<asac> you are cced
<asac> afaik
<hjmf> ah
<asac> or assignee
<asac> i have no idea
<hjmf> ah ok :)
<asac> i have just seen one private bug so far that is kind of support request
<asac> ... from a canonical customer
<gnomefreak> ok bbl shower time so i can get going long drive :(
<asac> but that is a bug that is not even specific ;)
<asac> hjmf: the idea is to allow the right teams to see the bugs
<gnomefreak> btw firefox-trunk has been updated and fixed in preview (if anyone noticed it was borked. and gnash is done
<asac> gnomefreak: gnash is done? ... didn't i pushed it over to my archive yesterday already?
<gnomefreak> asac: did you grab the 386 binaries?
<asac> afaik yes
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> than scratch that gnash one
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/gnash-feisty/
<gnomefreak> trunk still fixed ;)
<asac> ok
<asac> ;)
<asac> fine
<gnomefreak> ok im out
<hjmf> asac: lets wait we are the first group allowed to see mozilla bugs :-P
<hjmf> asac: gnomefreak I'm off for a while, see you
<asac> hjmf: ok
<gnomefreak> me too
<asac> hjmf: cu
<gnomefreak> cu you
<asac> i am out for lunch now
<asac> need to get coffee (prio 1 task)
* smcgraw is away: I'm away
* smcgraw is back (gone 00:00:37)
<asac> k coffee ... cigarettes ... all here
<asac> me as well of course :)
<DarkMageZ> anyone notice apport doing a cleanup?
<asac> yeah ... coredumps get removed from issues that are resolved somehow
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
<asac> i hate changelog syntax errors
<asac> ok found :)
<asac> bluekuja: you want to adopt libagg in debian?
<hjmf> hmm, again no backtrace, no coredump: bug 121007
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121007 in firefox "firefox-bin crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121007
<hjmf> same on bug 121014
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121014 in firefox "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121014
<asac> hjmf: i will talk to pitti tomorrow
<asac> i guess all new crashes are hidden atm
<hjmf> asac: I guess that too, I'll look for what apport-crash tag means
<asac> probably means that apport runners should look in to hidden archive to get the crash dump
<asac> and try auto-dupe merge ... etc .... no idea
<asac> if you find out, let me know :)
<hjmf> ok
<hjmf> asac: not that exact tag, but this is the specification:
<hjmf> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CrashReporting
<hjmf> 1. Create Launchpad users which control access to the bug, split by main/restricted and universe/multiverse.
<hjmf> 2. Apport files bugs as private/nonsecurity by default, with only the crash reprocessing bot subscribed (Launchpad user apport, the "Apport retracing service").
<hjmf> 3. The retracing bot generates the symbolic stack traces, handles duplicates (see [UbuntuSpec] apport-crash-duplicates), and removes the core dump attachment. Then it subscribes the relevant team to the bug.
<hjmf> 4. The triaging teams regularly inspect crash reports (preferably prioritized by number of duplicates). After verifying that a stack trace does not contain sensitive information, they can set the bug to "public".
<hjmf> I guess the system is working but we cannot see it !?
<hjmf> or the retraces aren't working right
<asac> he?
<asac> hjmf: i will figure out ... since i am in core dev i should be able to see those bugs (if any exist already)
<asac> hjmf: ping me tomorrow about this ... we have to find a way to involve people from mozillateam in trace evaluation
<asac> lets see
<hjmf> asac: ok. I'll be patient then, I wont triage those ones until we know something :)
<asac> actually i have no idea how to search for those crash reports
<asac> hjmf: there are no bugs cced to core-dev
<asac> atm
<asac> so maybe this has even been moved to a different team or bugs are just not yet CCed to teams
<asac> (or bugs are not yet created :))
<asac> i guess the latter
<bluekuja> heya asac!
<bluekuja> just went home from work
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> bluekuja: heya
<asac> i will went out soon out from my home/work to the streets of hamburg :)
<bluekuja> asac: :D
<bluekuja> asac: talk me about libagg please :)
<bluekuja> looks interesting
<asac> bluekuja: currently maintainer by ooo team
<asac> bluekuja: but according to baby they will drop it
<asac> bluekuja: she told me that she will adopt it
<asac> bluekuja: but honestly, i don't feel good about her maintaining a library
<asac> bluekuja: so i am looking for someone with technical potential to package a library properly :)
<asac> e.g. we will need this for gnash soon
<bluekuja> asac: sounds good, does it need an update?
<bluekuja> e.g new release
<asac> (unless we use opengl for gutsy)
<asac> bluekuja: i think so ... 2.4 is in ... 2.5 is out
<asac> :)
<bluekuja> great! :)
<asac> bluekuja: please do not yet start ... i will talk to debian openoffice maintainers first
<asac> just wanted to know if you would be willing to adopt
<bluekuja> asac: yeah, it's ok for me. Now I finish work at 5 o'clock, after I will be free for it
<bluekuja> so ok
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> asac: keep me updated :)
<asac> will
<bluekuja> sounds great :)
<bluekuja> asac: btw  who is baby?
<bluekuja> asac: ctorrent in testing
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> bluekuja: baby is debian gnash maintainer
<asac> bluekuja: congrats
<bluekuja> asac: :)
<bluekuja> asac: verlihub will be a great package
<bluekuja> a lot of ppl use it
<asac> hehe
<asac> yeah finally maybe some bug traffic
<asac> for you
<bluekuja> yup :)
<asac> how many bugs processed?
<asac> so far?
<bluekuja> mmm...
<asac> 2? :)
<bluekuja> something like 3-4
<bluekuja> I think
<bluekuja> :)
* bluekuja hopes that ftp masters will process the queue
<asac> we all hope :)
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> is huge
<asac> i even hope that they will do so for gutsy
<bluekuja> ahha
<bluekuja> yeah :
<bluekuja> I want greatparadise in!
<asac> its not yet really huge
<asac> there where times where lots of packages were multiple month old :)
<asac> there were
<bluekuja> really??
<asac> yes
<bluekuja> for debconf ?
<bluekuja> like this time
<asac> no ... for no ftpmaster spare-time :)
<bluekuja> oh :D
<asac> and noone else with permissions ;)
<bluekuja> how many ftp-masters are there?
<asac> dunno at that point there were 2 :)
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> what's the process to become ftp-masters?
<asac> now it should be 6? no idea
<asac> thats not documented
<bluekuja> a DD with a lot of experience
<bluekuja> in fact
<asac> which actually was one of the big reasons for huge ml-wars in the past
<bluekuja> well, ftp-masters can control all the package's traffic
<asac> two main problems: bottleneck of ftp-master, bottleneck in security team, in release team and of course *DAM* :-D
<asac> 4 main problems :)
<asac> i can't tell how much energy was wasted for those discussions
<asac> but probably 90% ;)
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> asac: are you a DAM member?
<asac> hehe
<bluekuja> e.g you can process new maintainers
<asac> no
<bluekuja> your decision?
<asac> i am an AM (application manager) ... i only help, test and push out a recommondation
<asac> then there is frontdesk that quality assures my recommondation before it goes to dam state
<bluekuja> cool
<asac> there is 1 person reviewing things yet another time before the application gets pushed to the single person allowed to add things to keyring
<asac> elmo
<asac> ;)
<bluekuja> :D
<asac> huge bottleneck
<bluekuja> elmo is the only one that can add a key to the debian keyring?
<asac> but its ok ... somehow the job is done and the DAM queue is under control
<asac> yes
<asac> joerg (ganneff) is the second DAM
<bluekuja> that's really nice
<asac> but afaik he still can't add by himself
<asac> he just gives green light and elmo trusts him to a good extend
<asac> i don't know if this is really nice
<asac> it just takes ages
<asac> to go through NM
<bluekuja> yeah
<asac> ... but having short time contributors doesn't help much either
<asac> so ... i am not one of those that says that this needs an immediate fix
<bluekuja> yeah, you're right
<bluekuja> asac: why not at debconf?
<asac> my bad. i somehow missed the train ... but i don't think its that important :) ... though would have been nice. now i can work more on my specs :)
<bluekuja> hehee
<bluekuja> yeah :)
<asac> and this weekend i don't have time anyway :) ... family calls.
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> I'll be at the sea
<bluekuja> ^^
<asac> i wanted to go to mozilla developer day in paris, but didn't because of that :)
<asac> hmmm i think we should drop xulrunner python xpcom package from ubuntu
<bluekuja> y?
<asac> lurked on irc that bsmedberg wants this to be maintained outside of xulrunner ... basically doesn't want to maintain the code
<asac> i think he found out that python2.5 broke api ... and python xpcom doesn build against new python anymore
<asac> i started to do a real fix, but then it was not just a line :)
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> asac: do you have a minute for a merge?
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> simple one?
<bluekuja> yup
<asac> don't ask to ask ;)
<asac> give me a link i let you know
<bluekuja> adding the bug
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> just a moment
<bluekuja> asac: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gpib/+bug/121022
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121022 in gpib "Merge gpib 3.2.06-3.2 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<asac> -binary-predeb/php4-gpib::
<asac> -	echo "php:Depends=phpapi-$(phpapiver)" >> debian/php4-gpib.substvars
<asac> -
<asac> ups
<asac> is that needed to fullfill the task to
<asac> Don't build a php4 module anymore
<asac> ?
<bluekuja> yeah
<asac> i mean it would build without that hunk, right?
<bluekuja> yeah, I build it now to be sure
<asac> yeah ... drop that hunk
<asac> its easier to reenable later
<bluekuja> yeah, it has been dropped
<bluekuja> now building
<asac> yeah ... update debdiff
<asac> where is the merge in merges.ubuntu.com
<bluekuja> asac: http://dad.dunnewind.net/gpib/
<asac> bluekuja: where can i see it on merges.ubuntu.com
<asac> why is there no merge requested for that package
<bluekuja> asac: http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html
<bluekuja> check gpib
<asac> why do we need to disable that package?
<bluekuja> which?
<bluekuja> asac: we just need to report remaining changes
<asac> the one that is disabled
<bluekuja> added before
<bluekuja> so if a developer added it, it should be kept
<bluekuja> when merging again
<asac> not true ... it whould be verified if its still needed to carry the difference
<asac> the goal is to get in synch again
<asac> so 1. find reason why it was disabled
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> but
<asac> 2. check if reason still exists
<bluekuja> debian did not add it
<bluekuja> so we cant sync
<asac> he?
<bluekuja> i mean
<bluekuja> debian didnt add anything regarding it on new changelog entry
<bluekuja> so we assume that those changes should be kept for ubuntu
<asac> bluekuja: point is ... when was this reviewed the last time
<bluekuja> asac: for feisty
<asac> if you see that change was introduced in same upstream version ... then yes
<asac> otherwise, it should be checked
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> that's right
<bluekuja> asac: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/tipa/tipa_1.3-7_all.deb
<asac> dunno what that is about :)
<bluekuja> was trying to get build it
<bluekuja> and one of the deps
<bluekuja> is tipe
<bluekuja> *tipa
<bluekuja> I don't know why it does not get the last version
<bluekuja> (is not specified in debian control)
<bluekuja> sending it to build-machine
<bluekuja> something wrong with my pbuilder
<bluekuja> (maybe)
<bluekuja> asac: gonna ping you with build logs
<bluekuja> in a min
<asac> yeah in 2 min i am out :)
<asac> so better hurry ;)
<bluekuja> yeah!
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> bluekuja: please figure out why php4 was dropped
<asac> maybe contact the developer doing this ;)
<bluekuja> yeah, is geser
<asac> otherwise we cannot decide on this
<asac> yeah .. .ask him ... just let me know ... i am out more or less
<bluekuja> asac: you will be back later?
<asac> maybe
<bluekuja> asac: I take it as a "yes"
<bluekuja> :P
<asac> haha ... don't count on it
<asac> i will try
<bluekuja> sounds great! :)
<hjmf> this one looks better despite the horrible summary; bug 121027
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121027 in gnash "gnash crashed with SIGSEGV in std::_Rb_tree<boost::intrusive_ptr<gnash::as_object>, boost::intrusive_ptr<gnash::as_object>, std::_Identity<boost::intrusive_ptr<gnash::as_object> >, std::less<boost::intrusive_ptr<gnash::as_object> >, std::allocator<boost::intrusive_ptr<gnash::as_object> > >::erase()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121027
<hjmf> it has a retrace and the coredump attached
<hjmf> maybe the other bug reports were some kind of *short crash reports*; dunno
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: you can build a custom clue file for that
<Admiral_Chicago> they are both in tags
<bluekuja> Admiral_Chicago, he's away
<bluekuja> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks bluekuja
<bluekuja> np :)
<bluekuja> Admiral_Chicago, I've seen your photo
<bluekuja> on lp
<bluekuja> is it currently photo or younger?
<Admiral_Chicago> uh, it was taken last year
<bluekuja> cool
<bluekuja> how old are you?
<Admiral_Chicago> 20 now
<bluekuja> nice
<bluekuja> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> JenFraggle: around?
<gnomefreak> thats odd
<gnomefreak> not as odd as it should be :(
<asac> raise the curtain :)
<asac> bluekuja: i am here ... while not at full conscience :)
<asac> bluekuja: ok no problem ... i am out :) ... doing some more bug processing as a sleeping pill ;)
<gnomefreak> ;)
<asac> pushed tbirds bugs down to one page aka 75 bugs :)
<asac> firefox stillat 575
<asac> and 1350 or something if you don't eliminate duplicates
<Gustavo> Hi all. Why when a checkout firefox 2.0.0.4 and build-it, when it starts its named "Bon Echo" and not "Firefox"?
<asac> yeah ... because its not configured to be an official
<asac> build
<asac> Gustavo: anyway .. this is the wrong place to ask
<asac> unless you want to build ubuntu/debian packages :)
<asac> go irc.mozilla.org
<Gustavo> I'm sorry. But thanks for the help.
<asac> or http://forums.mozillazine.org
<asac> np
<Gustavo> asac: Bye and thankyou
<asac> Gustavo: but if you are
<asac> :)
<asac> bye
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> wtf is wrong with wiki
<asac> slow ?
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> not showing up as it should
<asac> he?
<asac> startpage looks ok here
<gnomefreak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Triage/Responses+
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Triage/Responses  scroll to bottom
<gnomefreak> its not showing up like code
<asac> not for me :)
<asac> works for me
<gnomefreak> it looks fine?
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<asac> yeah
<asac> try to reload
<asac> with shift
<asac> or ctrl
<asac> ctrl+r
<asac> :)
<asac> ctr+shift+r
<asac> ctrl+shift+r
<asac> :)
* asac is using epiphany ... as usual
<gnomefreak> im using ff
<asac> trunk build?
<asac> gnomefreak: did tbird have a soft landing :)
<asac> or anyone complains on other channels that things are broken
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> its there i havent heard anything yet
<asac> good
<asac> should have been soft
<asac> but who knows ;)
<gnomefreak> it was final 2.0.0.4?
<asac> yeah
<asac> released on friday
<asac> i subscribed to a total of 4 new mailing lists
<asac> so i won't miss announcement next time
<asac> they apparently don't announce final releases on security list nor security-announce anymore
<asac> i knew that i missed something ;)
<gnomefreak> damnit wtf
<asac> but it was not critical ... gutsy only + i uploaded security fixes with rc1 already
<asac> afaik there was no change from rc1 to final anyway
<asac> other than version.txt
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> i cant get it to look right its starting to piss me off
<asac> what?
<asac> trun?
<asac> trunk?
<gnomefreak> Thanks for your report. Your idea might get more attention and have the possibility of being implemented if you submit a specification for it. First check whether the idea is already registered <[WWW]  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+specs>, and if so, contact the specification's drafter about your ideas. Otherwise, you can start writing a spec yourself. <[WWW]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeatureSpecifications>
<gnomefreak> that part looks right to you?
<asac> why not?
<gnomefreak> no firefox 2.0.0.4
<gnomefreak> [[[Thanks for your report. Your idea might get more attention and have the possibility of being implemented if you submit a specification for it. First check whether the idea is already registered <[WWW]  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+specs>, and if so, contact the specification's drafter about your ideas. Otherwise, you can start writing a spec yourself. <[WWW]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeatureSpecifications> ] ] ] 
<asac> everything on wiki looks good for me in ffox 2.0.0.4
<asac> in feisty though
<gnomefreak> thats how im seeing it
<asac> give me the link again please
<gnomefreak> with the brakets
<asac> have it
<gnomefreak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Triage/Responses
<asac> gnomefreak: yes
<asac> thats in deed broken
<asac> but its most likely a syntax error in wiki text
<asac> it should be
<gnomefreak> so its not me
<asac> {{{ .... }}}
<asac> no
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> its wrong wiki formatting
<asac> wanna change?
<asac> just replace [[[ -> {{{ and ] ] ]  -> }}}
<gnomefreak> yeah i noticed that now
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> small font here in firefox
<asac> actually i am not happy with only those kind of feature request template
<asac> we shouldn't post that if its a feature request for upstream
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-06-19
<asac> only if its packaging related ... or how to better integrate in gnome/kde/xfce
<asac> should a specification be encouraged
<asac> though most gnome/kde/xfce integration work should be done upstream as well
<asac> only those that are ubuntu specific should stay with us
<asac> gnomefreak: did 2.0.0.4 tbird bring font improvements?
<gnomefreak> looking
<asac> can you wipe your profile to be sure that you have the *new* default settings
<gnomefreak> little bit
<asac> or got to advanced config editor and "reset" all black/bold entries
<asac> about fonts
<asac> can you do that?
<asac> i mean i think your settings are tweaked now ... since you changed them to test something
<gnomefreak> there is no reset to defaults
<gnomefreak> :(
<gnomefreak> ys its a bit better
<gnomefreak> asac: what do you mean you dont like the feature request templete? what is wrong with it
<asac> gnomefreak: as i said ... i like it ... just only for feature requests that are ubuntu only
<asac> otherwise send them upstream
<asac> we cannot deal with a huge swamp of blueprints :)
<asac> superbe flashplugin-nonfree doesn't build for me in gutsy
<gnomefreak> they are only for mozilla in ubuntu that we deal with anyway. we cnat change upstream source
<gnomefreak> asac: your not updating that are you?
<asac> yes right ... and thus we need a second feature request template :)
<asac> gnomefreak: i am trying to build atm
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> asac: last i heard its borked
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> the new version of flash has regression
<asac> looks like
<gnomefreak> that was as of a week or so ago
<asac> i think its cdbs that has regression
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> and we know adobe isnt fast
<asac> its doesn't build at all
<asac> adobe is not involed in that process
<asac> download happens during install afaik
<gnomefreak> asac: good once installed it doesnt work either
<asac> :)
<asac> yeah
<asac> migth be true ... but that is beta release afaik
<gnomefreak> let me ping crimsun and see if they fixed it yet
<gnomefreak> asac: 19:01 <         crimsun > gnomefreak: if you mean upstream's beta 3  (9.0.60.120), then yes, it was and still is utterly  broken - a 100% regression.
<asac> yeah as i said ... still beta
<gnomefreak> well its update 3 not so much beta3
<gnomefreak> but yes same thing
<gnomefreak> asac: btw did you see pittis bug report on gnash?
<gnomefreak> i think hjmf posted it above somewhere
<asac> haha flash of course doesn't build on amd64
<asac> stupid me
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> are we able to make gnash open all flash version applets
<asac> what do you mean?
<asac> if you refer to the fact that gnash doesn't work for some flash files (still quite a lot i guess) ... then the answer is definitly no.
<gnomefreak> ill get with you tomorrow there is a bug pitti reported about gnash crashing on a site, i tested it it doesnt crash but wont play the flash applet
<asac> it will still take some time till everything plays fie
<asac> gnomefreak: i tested
<asac> i got a crash file after a few attempts
<asac> interestingly it started to play well the first time
<gnomefreak> i didnt :(
<asac> but then never did
<gnomefreak> and it never played said i was missing plugin but couldnt name the plugin
<asac> i think if you try multiple times you will get a crash
<asac> maybe you need to clean up your crash directory
<asac> do you have -ugly installed?
<asac> and -ffmpeg
<gnomefreak> i will test more later tonight/tomorrow(more likely) and see if i can get it to crash
<gnomefreak> asac: i have all codecs installed
<asac> all?
<asac> what does that mean?
<gnomefreak> all needed for mp3 flash freeformats
<asac> gnomefreak: there might be more
<asac> can you get a console output?
<asac> it should print what codec is tried
<asac> please capture console output of firefox
<asac> and show
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> never tried i will try later (its dinner time)
<gnomefreak> you have link handy?
<asac> yeah just post .. i will look tomorrow
<asac> yes
<asac> http://www.tower-restaurant.com/index2.html
<asac> but start from console
<gnomefreak> ty yes i know :)
<asac> :)
<asac> go!
<gnomefreak> hmmm it is crashing but i dont get notified i will post to bug again later
<gnomefreak> asac: output from term. http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/575310  ill bbl
<gnomefreak> what is bug number for that bug?
<asac> search for newest
<asac> I am out :)
<asac> ;=
<asac> its just one click in bug list :) (newest first)
<gnomefreak> found it
<asac> thx
<gnomefreak> ty :) have a good night
<asac> u2
<asac> sleep well
<gnomefreak> u2
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: tomorrow I'd like to start working on nspluginwrapper if you have the time.
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: when is tomorrow?
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: like today?
<Admiral_Chicago> yes, I said tomorrow yesterdau. today.
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: i'm going to bed now. probably awake in a few hours
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: hehe ... ic, sleep well :)
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks. night
<gnomefreak> asac: i uploaded crash report to gnash bug gave link to term output and tested with flashplugin-nonfree (flash works fine)
<asac> gnomefreak: good ... can you still reproduce the "missing plugin dialog"
<asac> ??
<asac> like what you mentioned in one of initial comments on bug?
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> i think that was because i had removed gnash for testing forgot to install it again si i installed it and never restarted firefox
<asac> ok
<asac> interesting effect anyway :)
<asac> if you ever see this again, remember to note how you get there :)
<gnomefreak> theres a new glib in NEW (maybe has been pushed, not sure yet) so you think glib could have caused crash?
<gnomefreak> asac: i will
<gnomefreak> did you ever ping seb about vlc/glib?
<gnomefreak> although if it was glib flash would crash as well i would think
<hjmf> morning
<hjmf> asac: I got rid of all the mt-reject-candidate bugs
<hjmf> gnomefreak: your gnash crash report lacks the coredump
<asac> hjmf: yohooo :)
<asac> hjmf_: what is bug count now?
<asac> already below 500 ?
<gnomefreak> hjmf_: that is how it shows in the report
<gnomefreak> it shows a few chars than a =
<gnomefreak> im gonna have to assume apport is doing that
<gnomefreak> rdev scanner video
<gnomefreak> CoreDump: base64 eJwDAAAAAAE=
<asac> gnomefreak: yes ... he raised importance and glib bug and admitted that its also a glib bug
<gnomefreak> i think its done that way to be more private as they said it will do
<asac> e.g. glib regressions
<gnomefreak> yay
<asac> ... while applications contribute their own share
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> well fix glib and we will see about apps end of it
<asac> yes
<asac> he has milestoned the bug
<asac> so we won't forget for tribe-3?
<gnomefreak> tribe 2?
<hjmf> asac: we still have 567 open reports
<gnomefreak> oh 3
<asac> gnomefreak: look your self
<asac> might be tribe-2
<asac> hjmf: hmm
<asac> hjmf: given that i pushed tbird bug count down to 75 (one result page) its still too much :)
<asac> but i think 550 would be a good count to start new crash flood :)
<hjmf> Admiral_Chicago: we should dig into old reports and reject them all!!!!! :-P
<asac> hjmf: we really have not so many crashes without duplicate?
<hjmf> asac: I meant
<asac> i thought there should have been more
<asac> ... much more
<asac> hjmf: yeah ... old reports can be closed more aggressively ... but i thought that the "no old crash rule" would elimate loads of bugs
<hjmf> asac: theorically only those tagged as mt-confirm are the crashes w/o dups
<asac> yeah
<asac> so its me who is blocking this, by not working through that list?
<hjmf> asac: lol, maybe :D
<asac> hmm 69 results in mt-confirm at needs info
<asac> hjmf: didn't you mark all these mt-reject-candidates?
<hjmf> 567-69 = < 500 !
<asac> or which ones did we mark mt-reject-candidates?
<hjmf> mt-reject-candidates are those that are crashes, mt-confirm, w/o testcase and > 2 month old
<asac> hmmm they are younger than 2 month
<hjmf> yep
<asac> i don't think if we should close them :)
<hjmf> 1'5 months ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: hes still calling vlc crasha  vlc bug
<asac> hmm maybe we should put those waiting for dupe do a different tag: mt-waitdupe
<asac> :)
<asac> so its gets out of that mt-confirm list
<asac> though i could just skip all crashes when reviewing
<hjmf> ah ok
<asac> but if they have a testcase they should be mt-confirm :)
<asac> but that should be the minority
<hjmf> so a new crash might be tagged directly as mt-waitdupe + mt-needtestcase
<hjmf> if it doesn't have a test case
<asac> hjmf: right
<hjmf> ok, let me spam you in a while :)
<asac> yes maybe use 'mt-nodup' or mt-waitdup
<asac> e.g. without 'e'
<asac> its what is used in likely-dup already
<asac> if those are gone then the mt-confirm pocket will be something one can process serious
<asac> ly
<asac> because its a handable amount of issues in there
<hjmf> OK, a quick search shows that 'need-info' with mt-confirm + mt-needtestcase are 176
<hjmf> so those are likely to become mt-waitdup + mt-needtestcase
<hjmf> and candidates to mt-reject after 2 moths
<hjmf> *months
<asac> bug 112925 is somehow not in right state, right?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112925 in firefox "eclipse crash, when spawning browser" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112925
<asac> is that catched by bughelper already?
<asac> e.g. mt-confirm + mt-needtestcase is illegal?
<asac> lets look at bughelper result and search for bug :)
<asac> hmmm http://daniel.holba.ch/bugs/firefox.html
<asac> looks rather smallish
<hjmf> hmm, I'll do a review by hand, maybe there are a few with wrong tags
<asac> i can't believe that we are down to that few
<asac> hjmf: i can do that ... will do a quick mt-confirm run later
<hjmf> asac: Admiral_Chicago did an update of the clues iirc
<hjmf> asac: OK
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: why is the amount of bugs found by clues so small now?
<asac> or did someone go over the triaging bugs and fixed them?
<hjmf> asac: do you want me to start changing mt-confirm to mt-waitdup for those that are clear
<asac> hjmf: if you want :)
<hjmf> asac: there is a mail from Admiral_Chicago in the mail list saying he fix some clues
<hjmf> iirc
<asac> gnomefreak: bug 114837 -> why don't you tag Needs Info bugs?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 114837 in firefox "firefox needlessly offers to remember passwords when posting comments on  livejournal" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114837
<gnomefreak> asac: you said dont use needs info
<gnomefreak> when i asked you about that tag
<asac> yes ... you should use another tag
<asac> its mt-needtestcase most likely
<gnomefreak> iirc he says how to do it
<asac> ... at least looking at the bug you currently try to gather data to finally have a testcase
<asac> e.g. get version numbers et al is done during needtestcase
<asac> if you think there is enough information that a try to reproduce might be feasible use mt-needtester
<gnomefreak> we need a needs info tag or something like it as some thing alike as our tags on the wiki page doesnt fit all bugs
<asac> gnomefreak: imo they do fit most if not all
<asac> gnomefreak: which bug do you mean?
<asac> gnomefreak: just think different: the tags express what is needed to go ahead
<gnomefreak> i dont have numbers off hand
<asac> gnomefreak: if there is no testcase -> mt-needtestcase
<asac> if there is a testcase that looks sound -> mt-needtester
<gnomefreak> so if i can reproduce bug set it to mt-confirm?
<asac> gnomefreak: yes, but take care that there is good description of testcase in summary
<asac> (e.g. in bug description=
<gnomefreak> whats different from mt-confirm to mt-upstream?
<asac> mt-confirm is used to review bugs before they are transitioned to next state ... e.g. its a pure QA state
<asac> nothing else should be done
<asac> mt-upstream is in state Confirmed ... and signals that people should do upstream triage
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> gnomefreak: actually mt-needtestcase should be the standard state of Needs Info ... if you don't know what to choose or how to reproduce, using that tag is probably the right choice
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> mt-needtester is only useful if there is someone claiming that the testcase is reproducible, but we don't see it ... so we try to find someone else who can confirm that the bug appears with those testcase instructions
<asac> hjmf: bug 73493
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 73493 in firefox "Crash M_get_input_context" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73493
<asac> ... yeah ... found triaging triaging bugs from bughelper page ...
<asac> ;)
<asac> likely-dup i would say :)
<asac> which is resolved, right?
<asac> can you merge that into master bug?
<hjmf> asac: yes!
<hjmf> I didn't notice it because of the bad lp search engine, since the misspell in the summary
<hjmf> lol
<asac> bug 74796
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 74796 in firefox "Firefox Crash" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74796
<asac> found previously forgotten crash
<asac> hjmf: yeah ... finally the clues are worth something :)
<hjmf> asac: btw that bug should have been the master :)
<asac> though not perfect because they tend to spit out "triaging bugs" for bugs that have upstream target
<asac> hjmf: really ... hehe ... yeah
<asac> maybe he is a smart guy ... he didn't receiv loads of spam :)
<hjmf> asac: good thought :)
<hjmf> bug 73493
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 73493 in firefox "[EDGY]  firefox crashed [@IM_get_input_context]  [@nsWindow::IMELoseFocus]  [@nsWindow::IMEDestroyContext]  (dup-of: 85627)" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73493
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 85627 in firefox "MASTER firefox crash [@ IM_get_input_context] " [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85627
<hjmf> fixed :D
<gnomefreak> ok good one project on hold for a while i hope
<asac> gnomefreak: he?
<gnomefreak> kxdocker
<gnomefreak> sent email to debian maintainer for it as its no longer supported upstream
<hjmf> asac: mt-waitdup bugs: 48 ---- mt-confirm bugs: 20
<gnomefreak> and its borked in feisty and gutsy im trying to get it dropped from repos
<asac> hjmf: another previously unseen crash: bug 94175
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 94175 in firefox "weather applet crashes on logout" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94175
<hjmf> asac: I'll review them for mistakes, but I guess you can review the mt-confirm ones now
<asac> i tagged it mt-needretrace
<hjmf> asac: OK
<asac> hjmf: ok ... i will not go to mt-confirm before later this afternoon/early evening
<asac> i have to finish nspluginwrapper spec to allow Admiral_Chicago to really work on it :)
<asac> now doing triaging bugs :)
<hjmf> asac: good :)
<gnomefreak> what tag are you working on asac
* gnomefreak gonna take a tag and go with it just not sure what one yet
<asac> gnomefreak: i am currently working on triaging bugs ... feel free to go for mt-needtestcase mt-needtester
<asac> and mt-upstream (e.g. try to find upstream bug)
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> gnomefreak: what tag has most bugs accumulated?
<asac> are all tags still within "manageble bounds"?
<gnomefreak> not sure but im seeing needstestcase needs clean up
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> (e.g. don't look at mt-confirm ... thats going to be cleaned up)
<asac> yeah needtestcase should be a heavy state
<asac> most will probably not go through that state
<gnomefreak> once marked upstream what tag is used?
<asac> if has a good description of testcase (step by step) then push it to mt-needtester
<asac> if a bug couldn't come up with a testcase for 2/3 month ... reject
<asac> gnomefreak: if you find upstream bug, mark it accordingly and set tag mt-confirm (e.g. with state confirmed)
<gnomefreak> it has upstream confirmed
<asac> i will look at those and push to "In Progress" (without tag)
<asac> if the upstream bug is ok
<asac> gnomefreak: so its simple ... if you have upstream bug, tag mt-confirm
<asac> done
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> i will verify that bug is ok and confirmed/on-track upstream
<asac> then go in progres
<gnomefreak> looking becasue you asked for testcase in upstream bug too
<asac> me?
<asac> which one are you on?
<gnomefreak> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=362955
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 362955 in General "Firefox makes X run out windows" [Normal,New] 
<gnomefreak> leave ff open for 4 days thanit gives you that i guess would be testcase
<gnomefreak> doesnt matter they found issue in granparadiso
<gnomefreak> sinceits confirmed upstream testcase shouldnt be needed
<gnomefreak> i leave pc on for days at a time and ff is normaly open that whole time and it never happens to me
<asac> gnomefreak: this is "In Progress" then
<asac> sure thing ... no need to ask
<asac> remove all tags
<gnomefreak> thought so
<gnomefreak> im willing to bet bug 91504 is caused by something automatix installed (maybe he knows maybe not but automatix is always involved with weird shit happening. he gave testcase but we cant test it since im gonna assume the links he gave are not for anyone to sign into. will think about this over a smoke
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 91504 in firefox "Firefox frequently crashes [@js_MarkScopeProperty] " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91504
<DarkMageZ> gnomefreak, see if he's running any interesting plugins or addons :P
<gnomefreak> DarkMageZ: already commented
<gnomefreak> its either firebug or automatix in my best guess but waiting for reply
<asac> ok i finished doing all triaging bugs :)
<asac> oh no
<asac> its getting bigger
<asac> lest wait at least another run before looking at bugs again
<asac> 555 open now :)
<gnomefreak> what is mt-waitdup?
<asac> yeah ... for crashes only ... to get them out of the mt-confirm list
<asac> if they wait for duplicates
<gnomefreak> ther eis upstream bug as hjmf has stated. reguardless that new profile fixed it (you shouldnt have to remove profile)
<asac> we don't let crashes without duplicates to confirmed
<gnomefreak> bug 108006 mozilla 375154
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 108006 in firefox "[FEISTY]  firefox crashed [@mozSpellChecker]  [@mozSpellCheckerConstructor] " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108006
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 375154 in Spelling checker "crash [@ mozSpellChecker::mozSpellChecker] " [Normal,New]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=375154
<gnomefreak> they look very much related looking into them so im thinking its safe to remove tags and mark upstream
<asac> gnomefreak: you don't need to look at mt-waitdup bugs
<gnomefreak> 555 will be back up to 669 in a day or so
<gnomefreak> asac: im not its set meedstestcase
<asac> the tag exists to be out of site
<gnomefreak> but also has wait tag
<asac> yeah ... thats transitional ... afaik hjmf gets over all mt-waitdup now and removed such tags
<asac> we just started to mark them mt-waitdup
<gnomefreak> can i remove it when marked upstream?
<asac> gnomefreak: wait ... its mt-needtestcase because without dupe that have testcase can go to confirmed
<asac> as well
<asac> so yes ... keep it ... and see if bug has already a valid testcase
<asac> if so move to mt-confirm
<asac> but that implies that you can reproduce :)
<gnomefreak> cant reproduce as it seems to be a profile issue
<asac> then keep it in that state ... and let the mt-waitdup timer kill the bug :)
<gnomefreak> new profile doesnt happen
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> maybe you can get info how to setup a profile that crashes this way
<asac> reporter might be able to compare profile by looking at files inside et al
<gnomefreak> so crashes we dont wait a month than reject like everything else?
<hjmf> gnomefreak: 2 months w/o dup or w/o a testcase
<gnomefreak> k
<hjmf> gnomefreak: however if it happens to appear a dup in the future there is no problem
<hjmf> gnomefreak: as I after retrace (mine or apport retracing service) I look for dups even on rejected reports
<hjmf> gnomefreak: 2 months w/o dup AND w/o a testcase
<gnomefreak> i feel that is a bit long since firefox releases fixes every 6 monthsish
<gnomefreak> sorry
<gnomefreak> every month
<hjmf> I have no problem to reduce the time lap :)
<gnomefreak> like bug 109252 should be closed as he nolonger uses kde and that is crash due to qt
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109252 in firefox "[FEISTY]  firefox crashed [@ setColors]  [@ realize]  -- from libqtengine.so" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109252
<gnomefreak> hes waiting for kde4 and we wont see that till 8.04
<asac> yes ... anyway crashes don't really depend on reporter being available
<asac> ... if we receive dupes its ok
<asac> of course he will not be able to help to come up with a step-by-step testcase
<asac> ... so without dupes this bug is doomed to die :)
<hjmf> gnomefreak: it will be marked as mt-reject-candidate in 4 days
<asac> i don't think we need to reduce period we wait for dupes
<asac> ... its just important that bugs disappear semi automatically :)
<asac> at some point
<asac> vs. stay open forever
<hjmf> asac: that might happen with mt-needtester reports
<hjmf> maybe we should put there a time limit too
<hjmf> mt-needtester at need info state ofcourse
<asac> hjmf: yes ... for all tags
<asac> :)
<asac> but actually time-limit after tag was set
<asac> :)
<asac> i mean for all tags that wait for something to happen
<asac> ... that don't depend on our own lazyness (which should only be mt-confirm)
<hjmf> So far I use time limit for mt-needreport (20 days) and the limit of 2 moths for mt-waitdup
<hjmf> I mean automatic time limit
<gnomefreak> if after a month the user cant come up with a test case why wait? what will change? another crash == another bug report
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/States
<asac> mt-needinfo is documented there
<asac> should be dropped from that page
<gnomefreak> i will grop it now
<gnomefreak> drop.
<asac> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> from there?
<gnomefreak> why not tags page?
<asac> i think we should review that documentation as it should provide detailed infos on what task is associated with each tag
<asac> tags page problay doesn't have that tag listed
<asac> its left-over from some time
<gnomefreak> it does
<asac> dunno if i added it or who
<gnomefreak> needs info is a valad bug state
<asac> yeah needs to be dropped as well
<asac> will you do as well?
<gnomefreak> i will drop from both but im not sure why you want to drop it from states since we ask for info we set bug to needs info state
<hjmf> mt-reject-candidate and  mt-waitdup need a description in that page
<gnomefreak> needsinfo tag is gone from tags
<asac> yes ... IN Progress should be explained as well
<asac> please bug me if I don't update till lets say tomorrow at this time :)
<asac> gnomefreak: thanks
<hjmf> asac:
<hjmf> OK
<asac> bughelper cronjob has really regressed
<asac> it creates result pages in place
<asac> which is why we never get a full file :(
<asac> i worked on some 24k of the maybe about 160k sized file
<asac> now its again growing
<gnomefreak> with a last comment asking for info with date 2007-04-25  cna that be rejected yet (its crash report) thats 2 months already and im assuming you just added waitdup within alst day or 2
<asac> dunno ... only crashes get mt-waitdup
<asac> gnomefreak: just keep the mt-waitdup bugs untouched until hjmf gave green light
<gnomefreak> that would be 4 months without activity
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> that tag state transition is finished on those
<gnomefreak> mt-reject-canidate is already on the tags page
<asac> yes ... but its not documented in States
<asac> which is ment to be the more in-depth documentation
<hjmf> bug 71652
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 71652 in firefox "[EDGY]  firefox crashed [@nsObjectFrame::PluginNotAvailable]  [@nsPluginInstanceOwner::PluginNotAvailable]  [@nsPluginHostImpl::TrySetUpPluginInstance] " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71652
<hjmf> I've retraced today, it has no dups here at LP but so far I've found a recent talkback
<hjmf> http://talkback-public.mozilla.org/search/start.jsp?search=2&type=iid&id=33254005
<hjmf> curious, I'll look deeper on it (it will be tagged as reject candidate tomorrow by cron)
<gnomefreak> bug 71315 looks to me more of a totem issue than firefox (there is no upstream mozilla bug on it either) should we set task for totem and see what they say before marking upstream?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 71315 in firefox "MASTER Crash with totem when opening an MPG link  [@_destroystream]  [@NP_Initialize] " [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71315
<gnomefreak> there is one that looked good as being same but it was PDF not totem so its not helpful
<hjmf> guys, I'm out for lunch
<asac> me too in a few minutes :)
* asac lunch
<asac> back
<hjmf> asac: bug 119649 and bug 121166
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119649 in firefox "firefox-bin crashed due to htmlvalidator (third party ext)" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119649
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121166 in firefox "[FEISTY]  firefox crashed [@nsTray::activate]  (from libnptray.so extension) [@IA__g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__VOID]  [@IA__g_closure_invoke] " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121166
<hjmf> asac: are caused by third party extensions, we might want them open to catch dups or better close them
<hjmf> ?
<hjmf> asac: I meant as we have alpeers and colorzilla ones open
<hjmf> DarkMageZ: those are yours ^^^
<DarkMageZ> oh no... not my tray plugin...
<DarkMageZ> please no...
<hjmf> DarkMageZ: yep, it lloks like
<hjmf> *looks
<asac> i htmlvalidator a native extension?
<asac> e.g. if you unzip the .xpi are there .so files somewhere inside?
<asac> typically in the components/ folder
<hjmf> DarkMageZ: ^^ as you are the one that uses those extensions
<hjmf> afk
<DarkMageZ> html validator has .so's
<DarkMageZ> it is compiled against libstdc++5. while firefox is compiled against libstdc++6.
<DarkMageZ> the tray plugin is also native
<DarkMageZ> and possibly also compiled against libstdc++5 (but i can't confirm it)
<DarkMageZ> iirc, the mozilla fokes wern't happy about debian building firefox against libstdc++6 as it would cause api/abi breakages which would trip some plugins out?
<asac> DarkMageZ: yeah ... is it free-software?
<DarkMageZ> html validator = yes
<asac> ok ... is there a package?
<asac> otherwise we should provide one
<DarkMageZ> http://users.skynet.be/mgueury/mozilla/
<asac> DarkMageZ: which license?
<DarkMageZ> their compiling method sucks...
<asac> DarkMageZ: pleaes figure out if it really has a free license ... then post a [packaging request]  bug
<asac> and let me know so I can offer mentoring on it
<DarkMageZ> MPL 1.1 apparently
* hjmf 's back
<DarkMageZ> according to their changelog (version 0.58)
<asac> if it isn't tri-licensed then its not free
<asac> mpl is not compatible with dfsg
<asac> (e.g. mpl alone)
<asac> mozilla has everything under MPL/GPL/LGPL tri-license
<asac> because of that
<DarkMageZ> firetray is gpl v2 http://code.google.com/p/firetray/
<asac> yeah gpl2 is good ... question is if this has native components (e.g. .so files inside)
<asac> otherwise we probably don't need to package it
<asac> 551 open bugs ... gogo
<asac> hjmf: do we still need 85355
<asac> bug 85355
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 85355 in firefox "MASTER firefox crashed [@ totemScriptablePlugin::totemScriptablePlugin] " [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85355
<asac> i mean your script would find it even if we closed it
<asac> oh wait ... thats not the *destructor* bug
<hjmf> asac: yes, I search for reject and fix-released too, so no problem
<asac> yes ... was not true anyway ;)
<asac> hjmf: 95099
<asac> was that "auto-confirmed" ?
<hjmf> bug 95099
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 95099 in firefox "MASTER firefox crashed [@??]  [@nsFrameManager::GetPrimaryFrameFor]  [@PresShell::GetPrimaryFrameFor] " [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95099
<asac> at least the tag should be set to something else
<asac> there was no confirmed processing so far ... e.g. no upstream triage, no evaluation
<asac> ... so mt-confirm is probably wrong
<asac> i guess this should be mt-upstream
<asac> or did you already search for dupes upstream?
<hjmf> hmm, that one is the only one I've reopened as a dupe appeared
<hjmf> asac: my fault, I didn't change the tags
<hjmf> those were the ones that it had when it was rejected
<hjmf> right, I have to change them as it is confirmed
<hjmf> fixing it
<asac> ok i fixed bug 114350 -> push back to needs info
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 114350 in firefox "[FEISTY]  firefox crashed [@vtable for nsFileOutputStream]  [@XPCWrappedNative::InitTearOff] " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114350
<asac> dunno why it ended up in that state
<hjmf> that one was confirmed by someone named Aanjhan
<DarkMageZ> asac, yeah. the firetray plugin i believe generates .so files.
<hjmf> reason " 	Trace provided by the original poster. Marking it confirmed. Thanks Parthan for the info."
<hjmf> so a trace makes a crash confirmed :/
<hjmf> I love people helping us
<hjmf> In fact I retrace that crash
<asac> hehe yeah
<asac> DarkMageZ: i really think we need to get a list of plugins in the world that have native components
<asac> how can we get such a list?
<DarkMageZ> well this is the problem with inviting users to install extentions from a database of them.
<asac> DarkMageZ: yeah ... i am working to improve this though
<asac> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/firefox-distro-addon-support
<asac> for gutsy it should be ready ... for gutsy+1 we hopefully finally can resolve this
<asac> so if you want to help ... with gutsy spec ... i need php coders and people that want to prepare debdiffs and add some control info to plugin/extension package headers :)
<DarkMageZ> i think there are too many plugins for that. but i believe that warning users about extentions that are widely knownly dodgy is possible.
<asac> read the spec :)
<asac> its all in there
<asac> all but Use-Case D. will probably ship with gutsy
<asac> Use-Case D. hopefully in gutsy+1
<asac> ok ... working on apport hooks
<asac> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/6561838/firefox.py
<asac> that is last state ... but looks outdated
<asac> what packages do we want information about?
<asac> (this is bug 88506)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 88506 in firefox "apport hook patch" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88506
<hjmf> isn't that what david did
<hjmf> asac: question, bug 117690 and bug 107527
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117690 in firefox "[FEISTY]  firefox crashed [@~txErrorExpr]  [@IA__g_spawn_async_with_pipes]  [@IA__g_spawn_async] " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117690
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107527 in firefox "[EDGY]  firefox crashed [@IA__g_spawn_async_with_pipes]  ... [@gnome_vfs_mime_application_launch_with_env] " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107527
<hjmf> looks like a gnome / ubuntu issue more than an upstream issue
<hjmf> maybe we want those together?
<asac> hjmf: i am somehow a bit scared that this is due to the patch we ship for mime handling in gnome
<hjmf> So it is safe to merge both and confirm as mt-eval? for a deeper study
<asac> hmm let me look
<hjmf> asac:  ok it is in your hands then :)
<asac> can reporter reproduce?
<hjmf> one didn't answer to my request, and the other claims he can reproduce but the second crash he attached wasn't related
<asac> hmm
<hjmf> I tried to reproduce the edgy one, but I wasn't able to crash ff
<asac> lets assume he uses the same steps
<asac> that means that all state is trashed when it crashes
<asac> so the backtrace is not worth much.
<asac> but asking him to get valgrind log is probably more than we can ask for :)
<hjmf> indeed the backtaces look pretty ugly
<hjmf> probably :)
<asac> have you found in code what mstorage is?
<asac> damn ... gutsy has removed my bzr bd :(
<asac> and i don't have old bzr in cache :(
<hjmf> it appears here too bug 96894
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 96894 in firefox "MASTER Firefox Crashed [@nsMimeTypeArray::GetMimeTypes] [@nsMimeTypeArray::GetLength] " [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96894
<asac> hmm ... does mstorage look trashed in unrelated backtraces as well ...
<asac> hmm ok ... its probably a real storage ... without NULL terminated string
<hjmf> I did a quick grep through source: /mozilla/dom/src/storage/nsDOMStorage.h:  nsDOMStorage* mStorage;
<asac> actually this could as well be a late crasher for some some gtk_style_realize condition
<asac> i mean he presses "save as ..." which is known to trigger a gtk_style_realize
<asac> and edgy has no fix for totem ... so going to one site with video or audio will cause this to crash
<hjmf> but the other guy crash is from feisty
<hjmf> 20 days ago
<asac> can you give me the numbers again
<asac> its mixed up
<asac> here :)
<hjmf> bug 117690
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117690 in firefox "[FEISTY]  firefox crashed [@~txErrorExpr]  [@IA__g_spawn_async_with_pipes]  [@IA__g_spawn_async] " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117690
<asac> 107527
<asac> ok
<hjmf> bug 107527
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107527 in firefox "[EDGY]  firefox crashed [@IA__g_spawn_async_with_pipes]  ... [@gnome_vfs_mime_application_launch_with_env] " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107527
<asac> hjmf: look at still not fixed gtk_style_realize variant ...and the backtrace from 117690 ... he looks .wmv videos ... like the apple site.
<asac> at least he watches video
<asac> ... and if he uses a site that uses javascript to change location instead of loading different html page, then he will cause same state as gtk_style_realize
<asac> (variant)
<asac> ... might of course just be a coincident :)
<asac> hmm he watches local files
<asac> and doesn't have plugin as he launches new process
<asac> doesn't fit well
<hjmf> hmm. If I just could see just the half of thing you say you see... :-P
<asac> hjmf: maybe we can make a testcase out of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/107527/comments/9
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107527 in firefox "[EDGY]  firefox crashed [@IA__g_spawn_async_with_pipes]  ... [@gnome_vfs_mime_application_launch_with_env] " [High,Needs info] 
<hjmf> Ill try to reproduce it again
<asac> maybe lets first reword it in 1. 2. 3.  list :)
<hjmf> ok
<asac> <<and run it a new tab with mplayer plugin opens>> ... what does that mean
<asac> will the plugin even start if you invoke a url that gets 404 ?
<asac> maybe we need a special webserver? a server that sets mime-type by file extension in 404 (not found) case?
<hjmf> asac: After cleaning the test case I've tried to reproduce it with all the plugins I can think of, and none crashed ff
<hjmf> I've ask the OP to reproduce it again if possible
<asac> which bug?
<asac> ah
<asac> ok
<asac> bug 107527
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107527 in firefox "[EDGY]  firefox crashed [@IA__g_spawn_async_with_pipes]  ... [@gnome_vfs_mime_application_launch_with_env] " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107527
<hjmf> yes
<asac> fubuntu-extension :)
<asac> i need a name for the extension we will ship to inject ubuntu specific stuff ... like config tweaking ... et al
<asac> any suggestions welcome
<asac> ;)
<hjmf> ubuntuff-extension :-P
<asac> fufuntut
<bluekuja> asac: heya!
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> hehe
<hjmf> hehe
<asac> i think you can really cross-mirror fufuntut
<asac> oh no
<asac> :)
<asac> bluekuja: hi
<bluekuja> asac: do you have a minute for two merges?
<asac> hjmf: yeah i thought about just ubuntu-ff :)
<asac> bluekuja: just post links .. i enqueue
<bluekuja> ooooooooki :)
<asac> in my wf
<hjmf> asac: give me credits, you didnt wrote
<hjmf> :)
<asac> which doesn't mean that this gets fast track of course :)
<bluekuja> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/duplicity/+bug/121148
<bluekuja> and
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121148 in duplicity "Merge duplicity 0.4.2-16 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<bluekuja> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kolab-webadmin/+bug/121151
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121151 in kolab-webadmin "Merge kolab-webadmin 2.1.0-20070510-1 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<asac> hjmf: yeah
<asac> hjmf: don't worry
<hjmf> lol
<asac> :-P
<asac> any packaging bugs that should be fixed in next ffox upload?
<asac> ah right ... this icon thing
<asac> someone volunteered
<asac> anyone remembers who?
<asac> bluekuja: you wanna prepare a diff for that one :)
<asac> ... i guess i should do it :/
<bluekuja> asac: have you a bug for ti?
<bluekuja> *it
<bluekuja> so i can prepare the debdiff
<bluekuja> and push it
<bluekuja> there
<asac> bluekuja: too late :) ... i already fixed it ;)
<bluekuja> nooo
<bluekuja> :/
<bluekuja> you are too fast
<bluekuja> .P
<bluekuja> :P
<gnomefreak> asac: it was darkmage
<gnomefreak> DarkMageZ even
<asac> oh
<asac> yeah its done now
<gnomefreak> but he still needs packaging 101
<asac> 101?
<asac> whats that?
<asac> does that even matter ;)
<gnomefreak> collage terms they use class 101 as basic class
<bluekuja> asac: news from libagg?
<asac> Bug 110362
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110362 in firefox "Opening File prompts "Save File As" Control window" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110362
<asac> gnomefreak: i think reporters request is not supported. He wants to keep using edgy packages.
<asac> but maybe he claims that update-manager is broken
<asac> if thats the case we can reassign, otherwise reject i guess
<asac> bluekuja: not yet.
<gnomefreak> ill look in a minute
<asac> bluekuja: now contacting ooo mainatiner
<bluekuja> asac: ok, let me know when you have news
<bluekuja> btw
<bluekuja> I've seen baby
<bluekuja> on -motu
<gnomefreak> she hangs there
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> asac: is she a DD?
<gnomefreak> i dont htink so
<gnomefreak> i think she helps out
<bluekuja> she started NM
<bluekuja> does she work for ubuntu as well?
<gnomefreak> i think again just helps i dont even think she is ubuntu member
<bluekuja> do you have a LP page?
<bluekuja> (for her)
<gnomefreak> i dont as i have never looked for one
<asac> she does not perform well
<asac> in NM
<asac> https://nm.debian.org/nmstatus.php?email=little_miry%40yahoo.es
<asac> Due to long periods of time without inactivity because of lack of time and motivation by Miriam's side, we've both agreed that the best for now is to put her on hold, while she gets enough effort to go on with the NM process. She could, of course, restart the process anytime, and I personally, would love to retake her application, if slots and people queue allows it. [damog] 
<asac> have yet to read PP1 [Myon 2007-01-07] 
<gnomefreak> nm == network-manager?
<asac> new maintainer
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> like trainee ... but in debian ;)
<asac> i want one more bug to fix
<asac> anything simple lying around?
<asac> e.g. something packaging related :)
<bluekuja> asac: me
<bluekuja> :P
<gnomefreak> asac: not that i know of off hand
<bluekuja> asac: just give me informations about the bug
<bluekuja> and I go for it
<asac> bluekuja: which bug?
<bluekuja> <asac> i want one more bug to fix
<asac> bluekuja: yeah ;)
<asac> let me look at bug list
<asac> maybe there is something else simple
<bluekuja> :D
<asac> i *want* a list of non-crashers
<asac> can anyone get me something like that?
<asac> i only see crashes
<bluekuja> lol
<asac> bug 107683
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107683 in firefox "Swedish translation for firefox.desktop" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107683
<asac> bluekuja: ^^
<asac> please verify if that is fixed
<asac> in debian/firefox.desktop
<bluekuja> asac: let me check
<asac> 40610   History wiped out if disk full when firefox exits
<asac> bug 40610   History wiped out if disk full when firefox exits
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 40610 in firefox "History wiped out if disk full when firefox exits" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/40610
<asac> that should be easy to fix ... just find the place where the history is written to disk and take care that write to .new file ... then move over to get failsafe behaviour
<asac> but maybe its already fixed in 2.0
<gnomefreak> bug 88567
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 88567 in firefox "firefox 2.0.0.2 not filling in username/pw on sites w/ multiple entries" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88567
<gnomefreak> ^^ simple enough?
<bluekuja> asac: I dont see them
<bluekuja> in firefox.desjtio
<bluekuja> *desktop
<asac> bug 67886 <- likely-dup
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 67886 in firefox "Firefox crash when a gnome theme is selected" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/67886
<bluekuja> (/usr/share/applications)
<bluekuja> (gutsy)
<bluekuja> asac: should we add it?
<asac> bluekuja: yes ... prepare patch against my latest branch please
<asac> or give me complete file
<bluekuja> asac: firefox or firefox-gp?
<asac> if you find it more convenient
<asac> firefox
<bluekuja> kk
<bluekuja> let me branch it out
<asac> granparadiso has different text ... guess translation won't apply
<asac> yeah
<bluekuja> I prepare you a debdiff
<bluekuja> ready to apply
<asac> bluekuja: na ... better push the change to bzr
<asac> much more convenient
<bluekuja> ok, as you like
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> or send the file as is (though this is evil) :)
<bluekuja> asac: should I add my changelog entry too?
<asac> please check in changelog changes in a separated checkin
<asac> but yes
<bluekuja> ok
<asac> add to current changelog entry
<bluekuja> let's start
<asac> use [ Andrea Veri ]  ... style
<asac> you can find it further below in changelog
<bluekuja> ok, gonna check it
<bluekuja> let's first fix the .desktop
<bluekuja> ^^
<asac> yeah
<asac> then fix changelog
<asac> then push :)
<bluekuja> oki
<asac> you should branch from mozillateam
<asac> pull over latest changes from my branch (or merge if they have diverged)
<asac> but i think you know
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> up-to-date is your one?
<asac> otherwise you might run into problems to push to mozillateam without --override
<bluekuja> e.g asac branch
<asac> bluekuja: yeah ... pull mozillateam ... merge over everything from my branch (try pull ... if you are lucky)
<bluekuja> ^^
<bluekuja> asac_ branch name is? (trunk?)
<asac> no
<asac> ubuntu-2.0.0.x
<asac> iirc
<bluekuja> kk
<asac> https://code.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/ubuntu-2.0.0.x
<bluekuja> yup
<asac> and mine: https://code.launchpad.net/~asac/firefox/ubuntu-2.0.0.x
<bluekuja> ok
<bluekuja> asac: https://code.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/ubuntu-2.0.0.x
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> asac: damn
<asac> what?
<bluekuja> forget to change my mail
<bluekuja> :P
<bluekuja> e.g still hostname
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> it doesnt matter
<bluekuja> ^^
<bluekuja> andrea@seagate
<bluekuja> ^^
<asac> you can uncommit
<asac> and commit again
<asac> if you didn't push
<bluekuja> mmm...I can --overwrite
<bluekuja> (already pushed)
<bluekuja> I can overwrite then
<asac> please not on published branches
<bluekuja> oh ok
<bluekuja> it's not a problem
<bluekuja> to have that
<asac> you have published ... so thats the way it is for now :)
<bluekuja> yeah, dont worry
<bluekuja> not a problem to have that
<bluekuja> (it's really minor)
<bluekuja> asac: anyway all ready
<bluekuja> ;)
<asac> somehow sad that nspluginwrapper works so great for flashplugin-nonfree on amd64 :( :)
<asac> now not as many will use gnash ;)
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> you look happy for it
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> no idea
<asac> its hard to find a compromise
<asac> free vs. user
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> asac: will you add the bug fix you did before?
<bluekuja> e.g two fixes in one revision
<asac> bluekuja: the idea was to modify the *current* changelog entry
<asac> not to add a new one
<asac> (read above9
<bluekuja> mmm
<bluekuja> I thought you wanted to add
<bluekuja> your fix
<bluekuja> in a new revision
<bluekuja> e.g [Alexander Sack] 
<asac> no
<asac> as i stated above ... *current*
<bluekuja> my error then
<asac> 18:31 < asac> add to current changelog entry
<asac> ;)
<asac> yeah ... if somebody asked why mozillateam branch and mine diverged :) ... its you ;)
<asac> so ... you have to merge from now on :) ... no pulling ;)
<bluekuja> misread
<bluekuja> ^^
<bluekuja> my fault sorry
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> ok
<bluekuja> gonna merge :)
<bluekuja> np
<bluekuja> brb
<bluekuja> asac: sorry for diverging
<bluekuja> it
<bluekuja> ^^
<asac> no problem :)
<asac> good excercise for mergin :)
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> hehehehe
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> bug 88232
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 88232 in firefox "Package description is very out of date" [Low,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88232
<asac> bluekuja: ^^
<asac> :)
<asac> though i guess that this would be a job for a native speaker
<bluekuja> asac: :D
<bluekuja> I can do it if you want
<asac> bluekuja: ok merged and pushed
<asac> bluekuja: maybe you can bring mozillateam branch in a clean state again :)
<asac> by merging as well and pushing
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> yeah
<asac> just merge
<bluekuja> let me finish democracyplayer merge
<asac> and use my changelog to resolve the changelog conflict
<asac> should be changelog.OTHER
<bluekuja> and I move to it
<hjmf> ADVICE: new states in bug work flow!
<hjmf> The following statuses will be added:
<hjmf>  * Triaged
<hjmf>  * Won't Fix
<hjmf>  * Todo
<hjmf> The following statuses will be renamed:
<hjmf>  * Unconfirmed -> New
<hjmf>  * Needs Info -> Incomplete
<hjmf>  * Rejected -> Invalid
<asac> yeah i know
<bluekuja> cool!
<asac> and we get acl support afaik
<asac> but our tags should still apply
<asac> though confirmed is split in multiple states
<asac> mt-upstream is TODO
<asac> mt-postupstream might be triaged ... might be TODO as well
<hjmf> hmm, python-lp-bugs should be updated and also some of my scripts
<asac> yeah ... but when will this be rolled-out?
<asac> today
<asac> ?
<hjmf> tomorrow
<asac> ok
<asac> basically things that go from Confirmed (Todo/Triaged) to rejected will now goto Won't Fix
<asac> while rejected bugs in needs-info go to Invalid
<asac> at least thats what springs to my mind at first sight
<hjmf> good to know before happens :)
<asac> yeah ... it was outlined in spec ... though don't know if public ;)
<hjmf> you are going to have some work at rewriting the states page, not just fix a couple of  tags as we talked this morning ;)
<asac> hehe yeah
<asac> right ... but tags will probably still have the same tasks attached
<asac> so its independent
<asac> its just moving tags to other states
<asac> but we should review this once its online
<asac> i am unsure how the currentl confirmed bugs are migrated
<asac> or will confirmed state stay?
<hjmf> confirm  goes to Triaged
<hjmf> but it can be stated as Todo
<asac> damn that will be lots of cleanup
<asac> you sure it goes to triaged?
<asac> i think most of our confirmed bugs are todo
<asac> :)
<hjmf>  Triaged will mean that a bug has all the information attached to it
<hjmf> that a developer needs to fix it. The 'confirmed' state was previously
<hjmf> used for this purpose, but many users were 'confirming' bugs when
<hjmf> observed by a second person.
<asac> but probably we can do a script run ;)
<hjmf> Todo will form the list of bugs that developers expect to work on in
<hjmf> the near future. These would typically also be assigned to a developer
<hjmf> or a dev team.
<asac> hjmf: yeah ... but will all bugs that are currently confirmed get triaged?
<asac> i guess it will
<asac> hmm
<hjmf> i guess that too for what i can see
<asac> so maybe confirme stays?
<hjmf> hopfully the disallow malone spam for that
<hjmf> the/they
<asac> afaik they want to establish access control at some point
<asac> i hope it happens early
<asac> so not everybody can push things to Todo
<asac> :)
<hjmf> bah, they are only to rename  Unconfirmed -> New
<hjmf>  * Needs Info -> Incomplete
<hjmf>  * Rejected -> Invalid
<asac> yeah ... those are sane imo
<asac> needs info always makes reporters think that they need to provide input
<hjmf> yes, needs info, confuses a lot of people. Not a big deal then. we just have to be used to the new ones
<asac> yes ... i think its a small improvement
<asac> it still just trusts in QA vedded people
<asac> that they do things right
<hjmf> yes :)
<asac> e.g. no two component check possible ... like we do with tags/states
<asac> no easy triaging bug detection :)
<asac> maybe one should say triaging error
<asac> as triaging bug makes people believe that its indeed a bug :)
<asac> afaik our approach is "developer pulls over to new state" ... while their approach is vedded qa people push over ... and developer just processes
<asac> (we use mt-confirm to mark that a bug might be ready to be pulled to next state)
<asac> bluekuja: ok i got green light for libagg
<bluekuja> asac: woohoo
<hjmf> I prefer our way, they might improve some other things such as lp search engine (it sucks)
<asac> bluekuja: i had to promiss that we only ship static lib until upstream understands soname problem though
<asac> hjmf: yeah right
<asac> hjmf: i agree
<bluekuja> asac: yeah, it's ok for now
<bluekuja> asac: is it already on orphaned list?
<asac> but we are special ... i am dedicated to do mainly mozilla work. for loads of other packages there might be no developer that feels responsible to pull bugs over to next state
<asac> bluekuja: no
<asac> bluekuja: we can just take i guess
<asac> bluekuja: prepare ... and then wait till i get the procedures right :)
<bluekuja> asac: :D
<bluekuja> asac: gonna package new release then
<asac> bluekuja: now you can start your strength again ... get upstream in here so we can evengalize them on ABI/API compatibility and soname :)
<asac> ouch ;)
<bluekuja> asac: heehehe
<bluekuja> I did it with a lot of ppl
<bluekuja> so there wont be problems
<bluekuja> :D
<asac> bluekuja: i think we should setup a short introduction: "why documenting abi compatibility by sonames makes sense!" :)
<asac> bluekuja: yeah :)
<bluekuja> asac: lol
<bluekuja> asac: we make the package before it?
<asac> bluekuja: but it depends on how firm the developers believe in their competencies
<bluekuja> yeah
<asac> if they are open minded ... you can do lot
<bluekuja> yup
<asac> otherwise its just wasted time
<asac> bluekuja: before what?
<bluekuja> (hydri is not open-minded :P )
<bluekuja> before talking
<bluekuja> with upstream
<asac> hydri ... he finally understood that it makes sense to obey :)
<bluekuja> lol
<asac> at least he left in that attitude
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> yeah
<asac> but i don't know if he ever fixed it in his tree
<bluekuja> (I dont think so)
<bluekuja> ;)
<bluekuja> he's still there
<bluekuja> I think
<bluekuja> going to eat
<bluekuja> bbl
<bluekuja> ;)
<asac> k
<asac> hjmf: so next CC meeting you will be member ... you want to go motu after that?
<hjmf> asac: yes, but I guess that I'll have to learn a bit
<asac> yes ... though you could now do a lot for your credits :) ... and your packages touched list ;)
<asac> without having to learn much
<asac> its basically: apt-get source firefox-plugin
<asac> finding what mime types are served and adding that to debian/control :)
<asac> ;)
<asac> for as many plugin as you want :)
<hjmf> ok
<asac> then upload a debdiff to a bug and request main/universe sponsorship
<asac> but once you have the first package we can go through this
<asac> together
<hjmf> ok asac, but what package is firefox-plugin?
<hjmf> is yet to be built?
<asac> no ... firefox-plugin is synonym for every package plugin :)
<hjmf> ah
<hjmf> ok !!!
<bluekuja> asac: back
<asac> all plugin packages need meta info so we can setup a database
<bluekuja> asac: I finish a merge first :)
<hjmf> no problem then
<bluekuja> I was processing :9
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> hjmf: cool
<bluekuja> hjmf, you go for membership?
<asac> i hope so :)
<hjmf> yes bluekuja , but I don't now when yet
<hjmf> as there is no date for cc
<bluekuja> hjmf, mmm..
<bluekuja> link me your wiki page
<bluekuja> please
<bluekuja> and your lp page too
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> is probably not yet set up :)
<hjmf> http://launchpad.net/~hmontoliu
<hjmf> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HMontoliu
<hjmf> not big things there though
<bluekuja> karma looks nice
<asac> major achievements: "getting firefox bug count down from 1300 to 550" :)
<bluekuja> yup
<hjmf> :)
<bluekuja> hjmf, n
<bluekuja> *no packages on your list
<bluekuja> ?
<hjmf> we are working on that
<asac> not needed for membership ... he coded on bughelper and launchpad bugs as well ... very valuale contributions afaik.
<hjmf> shit! I have to go right now, damn now that things get interesting
<asac> hjmf: bye
<hjmf> I'll be back in an hour
<hjmf> bye
<asac> cu later
<bluekuja> hjmf, oki bye
<bluekuja> asac: you should sponsor him
<bluekuja> and there wont be problems
<bluekuja> I think
<asac> yeah ... i will :)
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> I can sponsor him too
<bluekuja> just need to check his work
<bluekuja> (as far as I dont know him directly)
<bluekuja> but if you say it's doing good
<bluekuja> it's good for me too
<asac> you mean provide backup in CC council?
<asac> ... i don't think there will be any problems ... he is ready for a few month imo
<bluekuja> yea
<bluekuja> cool
<bluekuja> well, was just proposing
<bluekuja> ^^
<asac> bluekuja: just subscribe to mozilla-bugs
<asac> then you will know him soon :)
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> karma told it to me
<bluekuja> ^^
<asac> yeah ... but you can gain karma without being effective/efficient
<asac> he is both :)
<asac> drives the bug count down
<bluekuja> cool
<bluekuja> he's a good packager too?
<asac> he is the source of "bug-gravity" fore mozilla packages :)
<asac> not yet ... but he can code ... and learn new stuff fast ... so that won't be a problem
<asac> but that will be there for motu
<bluekuja> asac: good
<asac> ok ... you fixed the firefox bug ;)
<asac> ?
<bluekuja> asac: finishing democracyplayer merge
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> just a mom
<bluekuja> and I move to it
<bluekuja> asac: can you have a look at it?
<asac> why don't you just spit in links? ... i said i will enqueue stuff
<asac> will do asap :)
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> coz I need to know if it's correct to fix it
<bluekuja> I finish and I give you the link
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> exactly ;)
<asac> everything else is just cheap talk :)
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> except
<bluekuja> when talking to gf
<bluekuja> ;)
<asac> yeah
<asac> ;)
<asac> can someone on i386 give me a dpkg -L flashplugin-nonfree ?
<bluekuja> asac: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/103689
<asac> hmmm so does epiphany pull in from /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins ?
<asac> ok there was cruft in the mozilla plugins dir ... now epiphany works as well
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> so where is Admiral_Chicago ?
<asac> :-P
* hjmf is back though I'll be off again for dinner
<asac> bluekuja: you want to acquire nspluginwrapper upstream to maintain his source in bzr?
<asac> :)
<bluekuja> asac: for ubuntu?
<bluekuja> maintain directly source?
<asac> yeah ... i don't see a cvs/svn or something on his page
<asac> http://gwenole.beauchesne.info/projects/nspluginwrapper/#downloads
<asac> but maybe its on sourceforge
<asac> no there is no project
<asac> so he either has no revision repo or a local one
<bluekuja> sounds like a good idea
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> ok i am off for a while ... was a long day so far :)
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> ping me when back
<asac> bluekuja: just drop info
<asac> will read
<asac> :)
<bluekuja> ok :)
<hjmf> asac: are you around?
<asac> hjmf: yes :)
<asac> but not really ;)
<hjmf> just ask for the plugins stuff
<asac> yes right
<hjmf> just will take a second
<hjmf> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26308/
<hjmf> that is the diff file with the mime types
<hjmf> and this is the full file
<hjmf> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26309/
<hjmf> is that what you want?
<asac> yeah ... mozplugger might be tricky ... as it actually doesn't ship those mimetypes, but can handle it
<hjmf> what else needs to be changed?
<asac> actually we need for each plugin package a list of mime-type this plugin can handle
<asac> ah hjmf ... wait ... i already have a syntax for that:
<asac> Xb-NSPlugin-Applications: {xxxxx-xxxx-xxx-xxxx}, {yyyyy-yyyy-yyy-yyyy}
<asac> Xb-NSPlugin-MimeType: application/x-shockwave-flash
<asac> Xb-NSPlugin-Name: Adobe Flash Player (installer)
<asac> thats what i plan to add to packages
<asac> that contain plugins
<asac> the application ids should be replaced with the official application ids of firefox and thunderbird
<asac> ... i can look those up
<asac> Xb-NSPlugin-MimeType: application/x-shockwave-flash, application/something-else
<asac> so that entry can ship a list
<hjmf> ok
<hjmf> just the name of the mime-type, w/o the file extensions
<hjmf> and w/o the description
<asac> actually i am unsure, but i think yes ... just the mime-types for now
<hjmf> eg Xb-NSPlugin-MimeType: application/vnd.sun.xml.impress
<hjmf> application/so7_vnd.sun.xml.impress
<hjmf> application/vnd.sun.xml.impress.template
<hjmf> ...
<asac> yes ... if the plugin handles that then yes!
<asac> as a comma separated list
<hjmf> ah ok I didn't see that
<asac> in one line :)
<asac> for now ... its easiest to parse later
<asac> with apt_python
<asac> or however that is called :)
<hjmf> ... and Xb-NSPlugin-Applications: where is that got from
<hjmf> I mean the  {xxxxx-xxxx-xxx-xxxx}
<asac> i didn't know the application ids out of my head
<hjmf> ok, I'll do this tomorrow and then we'll discuss it
<hjmf> once I do the first the others will come faster :)
<asac> {ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384} - Firefox's application ID.
<asac> i think you can leave out the {}
<asac> so just the uuid
<asac> in the dpkg header
<hjmf> ah ok
<asac> thunderbird id is in enigmail extension directory in install.rdf ;)
<asac> damn where is this id in code :)
<asac> hjmf: http://wiki.mozilla.org/Talk:Extension_Dependencies
<asac> there are the ids in example for the other apps
<hjmf> ty
<asac> though we just have iceape (seamonkey) and thunderbird in addition to firefox
<hjmf> do I need to add all of these:
<hjmf> Depends: m4, ${shlibs:Depends}, firefox | mozilla-browser | epiphany-browser | galeon | konqueror
<hjmf> ^ from debian/control
<hjmf> I mean the ids of galeon / konqueror
<asac> yes ... actually i think epiphany claims to be mozilla/seamonkey
<asac> konqueror you don't need
<asac> its not in our realm and does not make use of the plugin service for now
<asac> plugin finder service
<hjmf> ok
<asac> there should be not so many plugins
<asac> i already have flash -nonfree prepared ... if you want to do gnash we should wait until next upload.
<asac> sun-java :)
<asac> hehe fun ;)
<hjmf> hehe
<asac> totem, mplayer
<asac> vlc
<hjmf> yes, once I feel confident with the first one, as the task looks easy the rest will be done quick
<asac> tinymce (maybe description is confusing and this is an extension, not plugin)
<asac> hjmf: cool ... start with one of the video players ;)
<asac> or mozplugger ... but i need to think abit more about mozplugger
<hjmf> ok, but probably this will have to wait for tomorrow (or my wife will kill me! it's time for dinner ) :D
<hjmf> thank you asac
<asac> yeah ... go to your wife ;)
<hjmf> cu
<asac> cu tomorrow ... maybe gnash is already uploaded then ... but i think i need to push pluginwrapper first
<hjmf> night!
<asac> night
* gnomefreak is still amazed at the way people think :(
<gnomefreak> maybe ill ping mvo about this tomorrow
<asac> gnomefreak: he?
<asac> about what?
<gnomefreak> guy with edgya nd feisty repos together stated ubuntu doesnt warn you this is bad
<asac> yeah ... the bug pointed out earlier, right?
<gnomefreak> yeah
<gnomefreak> so to stop confusion ubuntu should put it somewhere maybe spit out you have main edgy with universe feisty repos on updat
<gnomefreak> e
<gnomefreak> so on docs or something
<bluekuja> asac: goodnight!
<bluekuja> I've added those on my TODO list
<bluekuja> for tomorrow
<bluekuja> had a busy day
<bluekuja> :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-06-20
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
* #ubuntu-mozillateam  [freenode-info]  channel flooding and no channel staff around to help? please check with freenode support: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
<hjmf> morning!
<Admiral_Chicago> morning hjmf
<Admiral_Chicago> seems like we may need to redo a lot of the bugs because of the update to LP
<Admiral_Chicago> have you seen the link?
<hjmf> Admiral_Chicago: I know about the update, but I haven't seen changes yet
<hjmf> Admiral_Chicago: which link?
<hjmf> \me 's afk
* hjmf 's afk (*meant)
<Admiral_Chicago> the email to bugsquad that is
<hjmf> Admiral_Chicago: I've seen your patch to HTMLOperations.py; against what version is it?
<hjmf> main in bzr
<hjmf> I said that because if you want you can also patch that branch
<hjmf> status_values = [ "Unconfirmed", "Needs Info", "Rejected", "Confirmed",
<hjmf>                           "In Progress", "Fix Commited", "Fix Released" ] 
<hjmf> 
<hjmf> in set_status()
<hjmf> Admiral_Chicago: and you'll get the credits :)
<asac> finally we have a small flame-fest too :) ... bug states
<asac> out to get some food
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: did you find out the command kmenu is using to launch -trunk?
<Admiral_Chicago> firefox-trunk %u iirc
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<Admiral_Chicago> hjmf: let me check
<Admiral_Chicago> it was against version: hmm.
<Admiral_Chicago> latest version of bughelper
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: ill look into it later today
<Admiral_Chicago> i forgot to do bzr up for lp-py-bugs
<Admiral_Chicago> sounds good
<hjmf> Admiral_Chicago: yes, I thing you should patch the bzr version too :)
<Admiral_Chicago> yea against latest revision in lp-py-bugs.
<hjmf> yep
<Admiral_Chicago> what do you mean?
<hjmf> yes*
<Admiral_Chicago> we are waiting on LP to actually update so that this could to work.
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: this issue is on feisty kde 3.5.7?
<gnomefreak> asac: granparadiso was pushed already or is this another upload?
<asac> grandparadiso is still in NEW
<gnomefreak> oh maybe because i installed it
<asac> !mozillatesting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mozillatesting - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<asac> !mozillatest
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mozillatest - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> ah that would me it
<asac> what wast the fact?
<gnomefreak> !moztest
<ubotu> The Mozilla-testing repos can be found at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives. Please remember these are testing repos, the packages in these repos are not stable and may break things on your system. Use with caution. Please report bugs found from these packages to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives/Bugs.
<gnomefreak> that one?
<asac> yeah :)
<asac> thanks
<gnomefreak> i might alias other triggers
<asac> gnomefreak: do we have -trunk in Preview ... or also granparadiso?
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: can you check what command kmenueditor is using to launch it
<gnomefreak> just trunk
<gnomefreak> asac: thats what i am trying to figure out atm
<asac> ok
<asac> isnt' really important
<gnomefreak> asac: maybe we should make a -kde-support package
<asac> gnomefreak: thats the idea ... yes
<gnomefreak> i will test granparadiso sometime today in kde
<asac> but there is noone with a clue ;)
<gnomefreak> its not running in kde
<asac> gnomefreak: shouldn't be much different in terms of kde integration
<gnomefreak> asac: Admiral_Chicago wont run in kde :(
<asac> I can imagine that Admiral_Chicago will not run in kde :) ... after all he is not binary ;)
<asac> so you say that firefox-trunk won't run at all?
<asac> even if started from command line?
<hjmf> asac: Admiral_Chicago can be what he might want to be (even binary) :-P
<asac> yeah ;)
<hjmf> morning guys
<asac> hjmf: morning
<asac> though its almost lunch here ;)
<asac> ... but thats when i start on Wed :)
<hjmf> asac: hehehe
<asac> so why are bug states still the same?=
<asac> have they reverted?
<gnomefreak> asac: it runs from CLI in kde but not menu or launcher
<gnomefreak> runs fine in gnome any way it starts
<asac> gnomefreak: so i guess there isn't a launcher in kde?
<hjmf> asac: I've played a bit with mozilla-mplayer plugin, here is the debdiff  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26387/
<gnomefreak> asac: he added it to kicker and command is firefox-trunk %u
<asac> as long as we don't have a kdefreak in our team, gnome is more important by definition :)
* hjmf confess is a bit lost in many points
<asac> hjmf: let me see
<gnomefreak> agreed :)
<hjmf> e.g: do I need to edit the changelog file?
<gnomefreak> but i will do some testing sometime today while im waiting for apt fix
<gnomefreak> brb
<asac> hjmf: yes ... a changelog entry is good ... maybe a bit more explicit, but its definitly needed to request sponsored upload
<hjmf> asac: is that a merge?
<hjmf> or a sync, or nothing of the above?
<asac> hjmf: kind of ... a merge is always retroactive ... this is a *new* development
<asac> that people later have to keep when doing merges
<hjmf> ah
<asac> so ... its packaging improvemenent ... maybe call it wishlist bug fix
<asac> :)
<asac> hjmf: you should refer in the changelog to the spec
<hjmf> asac: ok
<hjmf> asac: I've just append the Xb-NSPlugin-XXX to the control file, is that right? or should be idented as the Description?
<asac> hjmf: Xb-... have to be in the binary package section
<asac> where did you add it?
<asac> (e.g. in the binary package section of the plugin package)
<hjmf> asac: just at the bottom: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26374/
<asac> yes ... should be the right place ... i would add it before Description though
<hjmf> ok fixing it
<asac> don't think it matters ... you can test if it works:
<asac> install the plugin and see if apt-cache show displays those headers
<hjmf> ok I'll test it
<hjmf> last question, when I've built the source package for the debdiff I got an error about my gpg key
<hjmf> should I add my email in control?
<hjmf> or doesn't matter
<asac> hjmf: no ... it should ask for the key of the email in changelog
<hjmf> hmm
<asac> if you want to sponsor (e.g. its not your email that is last) ... you can add -kKEYID to dpkg-buildpackage
<asac> hjmf: your gpg key needs your email in the UID field
<asac> e.g.
<asac> asac@hector:~$ gpg --list-keys asac
<asac> pub   1024D/A824B93F 2003-08-15
<asac> uid                  Alexander Sack <asac@debian.org>
<asac> uid                  Alexander Sack <asac@jwsdot.com>
<asac> uid                  Alexander Sack <alex@jwsdot.com>
<asac> uid                  Alexander Sack <asac@ubuntu.com>
<asac> sub   4096R/9580ABA9 2006-11-15 [expires: 2007-07-13] 
<asac> sub   4096R/140C6664 2006-11-23 [expires: 2008-05-16] 
<asac> hjmf: anyway ... since you don't upload to a queue ... you don't need to sign for now :)
<hjmf> I ran debuild -S
<asac> what are you trying to build (sorry i rarely use debuild)
<asac> ?
<asac> binary or source package?
<hjmf> just the source package to get the dsc file for debdiff
<hjmf> don't worry I'll look in the man page
<asac> i run dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot to get both: source + binary
<asac> or dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -S to get only source
<asac> or dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -b to get only binary
<asac> but then ... i am an old guy ... and maybe debuild is really better ;)
<hjmf> asac: OK I'll try that (I'm open to changes as this is my first time)
<hjmf> :-P
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxDistroAddonSpec ...
<asac> look i started the headers with XB-
<asac> maybe thats the right way ... and not Xb- ... must be some reason i did that in the spec
<asac> i am soure there was a wiki page about custom dpkg headers
<asac> sure
<asac> but i can't find it atm
<hjmf> ok I'll change to XB
<asac> yes i think so ... at least http://wiki.debian.org/DebianPython/NewPolicy ... uses XS- ... and XB-
<hjmf> ah OK
<asac> hjmf: ok ... lets s/NSPlugin/NP/ and s/Xb/XB/ ... thne
<asac> all looks good
<asac> though i think that we can drop like s/[{}] //
<asac> in the app-id field
<hjmf> so XB-NP-MimeType: ....
<hjmf> right?
<asac> i think so yes :)
<asac> oh use NPP ... thats how the client API is called for NP host
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: where do i find kmenueditor?
<hjmf> ... fixing
<gnomefreak> found it
<hjmf> asac: OK http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26395/
<hjmf> asac: check the changelog entry
<hjmf> is it enough clear?
<hjmf> btw I'm getting these warnings:
<hjmf> dpkg-source: warning: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but Maintainer: does not have Ubuntu address
<hjmf> dpkg-source: warning: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but there is no XSBC-Original-Maintainer field
<hjmf> the firs one is OK,
<hjmf> but the second one?
<asac> hjmf: oh ... was mplayer in sync?
<asac> e.g. didn't have a ubuntu version?
<asac> ah ... its ok
<hjmf> asac: according the changelog there is  mplayerplug-in (3.31+main-1ubuntu1) feisty; urgency=low
<asac> did you change maintainer or something?
<hjmf> that's why I put 3.31+main-1ubuntu2
<hjmf> asac: no, I just added the changelog
<asac> yes ... thats ok
<hjmf> at debian/control I just add our tags
<asac> then its fine ... what is in maintainer field?
<hjmf> Maintainer: Ari Pollak <ari@debian.org>
<asac> no XSBC?
<asac> interesting
<hjmf> no
<asac> who did last upload?
<asac> in changelog?
<hjmf> ... looking
<hjmf> asac: Adrien Cunin <adri2000@gmail.com>  Tue, 16 Jan 2007 23:09:42 +0100
<asac> ok ... so mplayer is from multiverse or from universe?
<hjmf> asac: multiverse
<asac> i asked ari (waiting for reply) ... i guess we will have to move him to XSBC-Original-Maintainer field and add MOTU or something to maintainer
<hjmf> asac: ok I'll wait before creating the bug report then
<hjmf> asac: ah, the application ids I add where just firefox and seamonkey. I thought that that was enough
<hjmf> s/where/were
<asac> hjmf: yes i think its enough ... for now. haven't received an embedded movie in mail so far ... so i have no idea if it would even work in tbird ;)
<asac> but probably it might work :)
<hjmf> yeah :-)
<asac> or html mail with embedded movie (with external URL) ?
<hjmf> omg where are the old text email times !!!
<asac> hehe yes ... which is why i have no idea :)
<hjmf> :)
<hjmf> I don't like html formated emails even
<asac> yeah ... i use mutt ... so :)
<gnomefreak> thats odd my keys arent working on laptop :(
<hjmf> not that far, I used to use it, but now I use evolution but for editing I use vi
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... unlikely, but possible :)
<asac> evo + vi ? interesting
<gnomefreak> the p key and the / keys for sure are nt working
<asac> are ... those keys :) ... i thought about gpg keys
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe you have some wierd language setting on your keyboard?
<gnomefreak> hmmmm i will look when it boots
<bluekuja> heya asac
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> hi
<bluekuja> how it's going?
<asac> better than a few hours ago :)
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> 20 mins and I have to go to work again
<bluekuja> :/
<asac> bluekuja: what are you working?
<ubuntu_laptop> a33 2eys w5th 06re than 6ne char 5ts 4s5ng the a3ternate char n6t what 5t sh643d be
<bluekuja> asac: summer work
<bluekuja> asac: I do it for one month only
<bluekuja> after finishing school
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> that should read all keys with more than one char its using the alternate char not what it should use
<bluekuja> asac: later we will talk about packages
<bluekuja> ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: you have a bad keyboard setting
<gnomefreak> thats not good :(
<asac> somehow debconf video streams are down :/
<bluekuja> asac: where do you get them?
<asac> i don't ...  i looked that them sonday monday night where nothing was going on ... now i wanted to take a look and they are gone
<bluekuja> :D
<asac> http://streams.video.debconf.org:8000/
<asac> that was the place
<asac> but there is nothing in "icecast"
<asac> at least i don't see them ;)
<bluekuja> yeah
<asac> maybe you can see non-live in the archives: http://meetings-archive.debian.net/pub/debian-meetings/2007/debconf7/
<bluekuja> can't see them too
<bluekuja> cool1
<bluekuja> !
<ubuntu_laptop> ******
<ubuntu_laptop> n6 34c2
<bluekuja> cya later
<bluekuja> good work to everyone
<bluekuja> :)
<gnomefreak> maybe something got messed up when i used keyboard with it
<asac> 3Dcya
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: have fin
<bluekuja> thanks
<gnomefreak> fun
<bluekuja> ^^
<gnomefreak> i guess im getting a keyboard for it
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> bbs
<asac> gnomefreak ... do you still have a bzr package in your gutsy apt-cache?
<asac> some 0.16something version
<asac> gnomefreak: does flashplugin-nonfree work for you in chroot?
<hjmf> asac: this is how apt-cache shows the tags http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26423/
<hjmf> asac: notice that doesn't mind if the tag is XB-NPP or Xb-Npp as per:
<hjmf> dpkg-genchanges: warning: unknown information field `Xb-Npp-Mimetype' in input data in package's section of control info file
<hjmf> It takes it as Xb-Npp-xxxx
<hjmf> I'll still be around for some minutes
<gnomefreak> bzr package?
<gnomefreak> ah no i dont
<gnomefreak> asac: ^^ is .17 borked?
<asac> hjmf: looks good
<gnomefreak> asac: and what chroot are we talking about?
<asac> hjmf: can you replace s/[{}] //g ?
<asac> gnomefreak: your gutsy chroot :)
<gnomefreak> ill check
<asac> 0.17 builddeb has not yet been updated ... so i cannot build as easy as i would like :)
<hjmf> asac: in the app ids, yes
<gnomefreak> asac: ah yes we bzr upgrade removed bzr-something maybe a week or so ago
<asac> gnomefreak: right
<hjmf> <asac> i asked ari (waiting for reply) ... i guess we will have to move him to XSBC-Original-Maintainer field and add MOTU or something to maintainer
<hjmf> asac: I'm waiting for that
<asac> me too
<asac> :)
<hjmf> asac: meanwhile If have time I'll do other plugins
<gnomefreak> oh i should have bzr .16 in chroot :)
<hjmf> asac: yeah! its that I'm slow typing :)
<gnomefreak> want me to grab the deb for you and upload it somewhere (if i can)
<asac> gnomefreak: no ... just want to know if it works for you ... later would be great to test
<gnomefreak> here we go again
<gnomefreak> someone without a clue is triaging ffox bugs
<asac> how is that news :)
<asac> but i think it should be safe ... i still read all bugmail
<gnomefreak> lol he reported it and marked it upstream debian
<asac> oh ... i try to at least ;)
<gnomefreak> but he didnt mean to i think
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> i just assigned it to team
<gnomefreak> flash works fine in gutsy chroot in firefox
<asac> hjmf: maybe bug 85238
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 85238 in firefox "[EDGY]  firefox crashed -- maybe rel. realplayer (dup-of: 76608)" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85238
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 76608 in firefox "MASTER [@g_timeout_dispatch]  [@nsAppShell::Run] " [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76608
<asac> shows that the master is realplayer related?
<asac> there is a testcase attached to bug 106199
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 106199 in firefox "[feisty]  50% of cpu when a page is waiting to load" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106199
<asac> i added the testcase to summary ... maybe someone can be "tester" :)
<hjmf> asac: maybe its fixed somehow now (bug 76608) since we dont have dups since #94834 (Mar 22)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 76608 in firefox "MASTER [@g_timeout_dispatch]  [@nsAppShell::Run] " [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76608
<hjmf> I'll test that test case
<hjmf> hjmf     13572  7.2  3.1 108144 33112 pts/4    Sl+  16:01   0:01 /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin file:///tmp/test.html -a firefox
<hjmf> asac: nothing special ^^
<hjmf> even if I write through the fifo
<gnomefreak> ill be working on -trunk+kdemenu to see what issue is for the most part (adept and debtags are still on to do list)
<gnomefreak> lol @ libqt3-mt 3:3.3.8really3.3.7-0ubuntu5
<gnomefreak> !info libqt3-mt feisty
<ubotu> libqt3-mt: Qt GUI Library (Threaded runtime version), Version 3. In component main, is optional. Version 3:3.3.8really3.3.7-0ubuntu5 (feisty), package size 3221 kB, installed size 8916 kB
<asac> hjmf: interesting
<asac> gnomefreak: do you still have the "slow" machine at hand?
<asac> to test the CPU bug
<asac> Bug 16465
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 16465 in firefox "Firefox eats up all the CPU with certain pages" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/16465
<asac> is another
<gnomefreak> i have a slow pc at hand
<asac> maybe we should merge them all
<asac> hjmf: what frequency of reports did we have before? are they from feisty only (for which there is no auto-submission anymore)?
<hjmf> asac: looking...
<gnomefreak> 2.7
<asac> maybe one dupe every 2 weeks or so
<gnomefreak> 2.7% is about normal or better than normal opening a page
<asac> hmmm and most are edgy crashes from what i see
<asac> gnomefreak: 2.7 ? ... but is there change in cpu usage if you stop ffox?
<asac> i mean ... stop the load
<gnomefreak> that is top CPU% while opening i assume since he put it in bug
<asac> or is 2.7 baseline for ffox on that machine in any case
<asac> gnomefreak: what is average
<asac> ... btw, the opening should not stop
<asac> automatically
<gnomefreak> PID USER PR NI VIRT RES SHR S %CPU %MEM TIME+ COMMAND 5352 root 19 0 204m 26m 4748 R 85.2 2.7 2:57.95 Xorg 7240 berti 16 0 254m 49m 25m S 2.7 4.9 0:02.95 firefox-bin 5765 berti 15 0 142m 40m 20m S 2.0 4.0 0:59.21 konqueror
<gnomefreak> average IMHO is around 20-30% as we have seen in past
<asac> 20%?
<asac> how can it peak at 2.7 then?
<asac> sounds not consitent ;)
<hjmf> asac:  89601 90037 94834 are feisty (3/15)
<ubuntu_laptop> !16465
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 16465 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu_laptop> asac: did you read the bug? they posted their op outputs
<ubuntu_laptop> top
<hjmf> 3/16; feisty/edgy
<ubuntu_laptop> my t key is borked :(
<hjmf> *feisty/total
<hjmf> damn I'm sleepy
<ubuntu_laptop> bug 16465
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 16465 in firefox "Firefox eats up all the CPU with certain pages" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/16465
<gnomefreak> most of them stated this problem is no longer present but looking into it
<gnomefreak> 68.2%
<gnomefreak> 88
<gnomefreak> max CPU is 89.7
<gnomefreak> thats way too high
<gnomefreak> http://www.vu.lt/ivykiai_old/  is the link
<asac> gnomefreak: what are you trying?
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> open link read CPU in top
<asac> gnomefreak: in gutsy or where do you test?
<gnomefreak> 90.3
<gnomefreak> thats feisty on a P2 300mhz around 300mb ram
<gnomefreak> its frigging anamated
<gnomefreak> animated
<gnomefreak> open page look on left the scroll stuff
<gnomefreak> 97.2 in gutsy on a p4 256mb ram
<asac> yeah i think its animation
<gnomefreak> i would have to say its site
<asac> is konqueror better for you?
<asac> can you try?
<hjmf> asac: gnomefreak if you want high cpu usage go to http://www.chutneymary.com/critics.htm  and wait 30 seconds
<gnomefreak> dont know
<hjmf> from bug 113654
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113654 in firefox "http://www.chutneymary.com/critics.htm causes unresponsiveness in firefox, cpu usage goes to 100 percent" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113654
<gnomefreak> hjmf: dont want high
<asac> we should compare to konqueror
<asac> otherwise we have no valid benchmark
<asac> and just saying this feels too much is not proper imo
<gnomefreak> we have no valid benchmark anyway as konq uses khtml or something like that (the rendering engine)
<gnomefreak> trying
<gnomefreak> much lower than ff
<gnomefreak> highest it got was ~20%
<gnomefreak> its a gecko issue im assuming sinces its about rendering and its marked upstream
<asac> gnomefreak: can you try paradise or trunk?
<gnomefreak> only on p4 pc
<asac> there should be a lot of improvement i gues
<asac> s
<asac> gnomefreak: not on slow one?
<asac> gnomefreak: why can't you install?
<gnomefreak> asac: im installing it on slow one atm with kubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> its gonna be a couple of hours
<asac> gnomefreak: oh ... why not just firefox-trunk :)
<asac> to give it a quick test
<gnomefreak> asac: to fix the bug Admiral_Chicago found?
<asac> no ... to see if the CPU performance has improved (which it should)
<gnomefreak> its about half of what other ff was doing
<gnomefreak> highest it got here was 56%
<gnomefreak> but leveled out around 30-40
<gnomefreak> 38.8%
<gnomefreak> thats granparadiso in gutsy
<gnomefreak> about 1hour 20 minutes left than i can test
<gnomefreak> still seems kind of high but fifrefox has been that way for years afaik
<asac> 38.8% on slow machine?
<gnomefreak> asac: no
<gnomefreak> cant test ther eyet
<asac> k got to get my act together and setup db
<gnomefreak> what do you know of deluge?
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: asac ^^^ they are complaining libboost is 1.33.1 and not sure if it will work on gutsy
<asac> who is they?
<asac> deluge folks?
<gnomefreak> shrish but i think i found out
<asac> how can they complain at all if they are still in state 'not sure' :-P
<gnomefreak> it one of those people htat are clueless
<gnomefreak> they use gutsy but dont know wtf apt-cache is
<asac> yeah
<asac> i found that in forum people even test gnash in feisty though its posted in gutsy dev link section
<asac> ... which is why we now have a feisty backport :)
<gnomefreak> they always want newest and it makes me sick that they dont know the first thing about an app
<gnomefreak> asac: we would have to backport EVERYTHING to make people happy, at that point what is the sense in having a new version of ubuntu
<hjmf> asac: this one is for helix player (there is no ubuntu package, just debian version) ---> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26427/
<gnomefreak> we have helix in repos
<hjmf> the plugin is named mozilla-helix-player
<gnomefreak> !info mozilla-helix-player
<ubotu> mozilla-helix-player: the helix audio and video player (browser plugin). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-3 (feisty), package size 47 kB, installed size 148 kB (Only available for i386 powerpc sparc)
<hjmf> gnomefreak: I mean that it has not ubuntu suffix
<hjmf> that plugin just seems to do audio/x-pn-realaudio-plugin
<gnomefreak> it is a replacemtn for realplayer (they conflict with eachother)
<hjmf> though the description says it does video too (but maybe that's for the helix-player app, not for the plugin)
<gnomefreak> it is the player itself that does video not the plugin iirc
<hjmf> yes, but in about:plugins  that is the only mime-type it says it supports
<hjmf> the player plays many formats
<asac> hjmf: what is helix player?
<asac> how do you know that it plays many formats?
<hjmf> because I've read some of the specs in the source code, it compiles either a player named helix player and a plugin for firefox
<hjmf> but about:plugins says it does just realaudio
<hjmf> I'm uninstalling all the plugins and leaving that one alone to see how good it is
<gnomefreak> its garbage
<asac> hjmf: i think about:plugins is authoritative
<asac> maybe its just the plugin layer that doesn't add all mime-types that are supported by standalone though
<hjmf> for sure it doesnt play realplayer videos, so I guess that it is true that only does audio
<asac> if you find that standalong plays more file types than plugin we can try to extend plugin
<gnomefreak> afair stand alone helix-player does play audio and video but i stopped using it due it being a worthless POS
<hjmf> yea, this doesn't look the best player I've ever seen
<hjmf> the player supports all these mimes http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26431/
<hjmf> but not the plugin
<asac> hjmf: so you can see ogg video?
<asac> maybe plugin is just audio?
<hjmf> so far I cannot see or hear anything through that plugin :(
<hjmf> rhapsody site says that I'm outside of USA so I cannot hear the songs :/
<hjmf> do you know any other realplayer site with sound
<gnomefreak> cnn.com?
<gnomefreak> cant remember if flash or RP
<hjmf> no, it does nothing where ever I try
<hjmf> reinstalling plugins-that-do-something
<hjmf> maybe we should discard that plugin for a while since it seems useless, it does nothing, and it doesnt launch the player
<asac> wierd ... maybe ask debian maintainer for a testcase
<asac> i mean he appears to care enough to maintain that ... so he has probably use for it .)
<hjmf> is Daniel Baumann <daniel@debian.org>
<hjmf> I'll look at the helix project page to see what is that plugin good for
<asac> yeah :)
<hjmf> http://www.nasa.gov/ram/122212main_main_portal_cc.ram lauches the helix player
<hjmf> but doesn't play as it claims that player doesn't have the capabilities to play back that content
<asac> video?
<hjmf> yes
<asac> so this package doesn't work :)
<asac> move on
<asac> ;)
<asac> we do not want to inject a package to a suggestion list that users are presented if they need a certain mimetype
<asac> so that package doesn't need apt headers
<hjmf> ok
<hjmf> ... removing it :D!!! I'm happy to get rid of it !!!
<hjmf> I'm really off now, probably until night
<hjmf> cy
<hjmf> cu
<hjmf> btw bug 121251
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121251 in firefox "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121251
<hjmf> another useless report
<hjmf> really off now!
<hjmf> cu
<asac> hjmf: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/npp_cache_dump.py
<asac> has to be improved, but still :)
<asac> hjmf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26451/ <- same on pastebin
<asac> break
<asac> somehow all ubuntu ml mail going to inbox is getting a pita
<bluekuja> heyaaaa!
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> asac: what happened?
<asac> bluekuja: nothing :)
<bluekuja> oh ok :)
<bluekuja> just went hom
<bluekuja> *home
<bluekuja> day seems better
<bluekuja> when finishing work
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> damn ... some good friends just dropped by
<bluekuja> :D
<asac> and interrupted my fluent creative workflow ;)
<asac> bluekuja: i am currently going through bittorrent bugs
<asac> are all dealt with?
<bluekuja> asac; I've worked on gnome-bt ones
<bluekuja> you should check other apps
<bluekuja> and let me know
<bluekuja> if you find something
<bluekuja> to get fixed
<asac> actually just saw all that bug mail coming in ... so i wondered
<asac> auto dupe detection appears to be live ??
<bluekuja> mmmm...
<bluekuja> dont know
<bluekuja> where did you find it?
<asac> hjmf: you already saw some misbehaved auto dupes for firefox?
<asac> i saw that gnash gets auto-dupe detection
<asac> dunno if its in place for other packages as well
<AlexLatchford> asac: just realised -dom-inspector is b0rked in the .mt Firefox
<AlexLatchford> its installed but not showing..
<asac> AlexLatchford: only mt?
<asac> feisty?
<AlexLatchford> presume so
<AlexLatchford> yes.. I am on .mt and its not showing in Add-Ons
<asac> no idea ... which version is that?
<AlexLatchford> or in the menus
<asac> gnomefreak: any idea how we can make mozilla-bugs a bug contact of thunderbird package?
<asac> i only can subscribe mozillateam
<asac> but that is not what we want
<asac> maybe i need more permissions on mozilla-bugs?
<AlexLatchford> you need to be the driver of Thunderbird to do that
<asac> gnomefreak: you are admin of mozilla-bugs ... maybe you can subscribe that to thunderbird package?
<AlexLatchford> asac: no wait.. I am on the normal Ubuntu build..
<AlexLatchford> and its b0rked
<asac> feisty?
<AlexLatchford> yes
<asac> for me it works like a charme
<AlexLatchford> hmm
<asac> what is in /usr/lib/firefox/extensions/
<asac> ?
<asac> is there a inspector@mozilla.org directory?
<AlexLatchford> yes
<AlexLatchford> but it has nothing in it..
<AlexLatchford> strange
<asac> yeah maybe you removed it manually once
<asac> or the mt package did this to you ;)
<asac> just reinstall
<AlexLatchford> hmm.. okay
<asac> if it you were sure that it happened without mt and manual interaction then it would be severe
<asac> but i assume you have no idea how you can get to that state ;) ... so
<asac> can't do a thing i guess
<AlexLatchford> yes.. its working now..
<AlexLatchford> grr
* AlexLatchford sulks in corner... again
<AlexLatchford> back to Physics revision I guess.. last exam tomorrow..
<asac> good luck
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe i have to be a direct member?
<asac> hmmm i can make MOTU bug contact as welll ... and i am only indirect member in lp for that team
<asac> ... no idea
<asac> Admiral_Chicago_: so are you ready to go?
<asac> Admiral_Chicago_: nspluginwrapper ist uploaded
<asac> !gutsy nspluginwrapper
<asac> !package nspluginwrapper
<asac> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<asac> !dpkg sdf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dpkg sdf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hjmf> asac: I've done a quick look to your script http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26451/
<hjmf> It works here
<hjmf> but please instead of print "insert into package (name, mime, app-id, architecture)", "VALUES ('" + sec['Npp-Name']  + "', '" + sec['Npp-MimeType']  + "', '" + sec['Npp-Applications']  + "', '" + sec['Architecture']  + "', 'feisty');"
<hjmf> just do:
<hjmf> print """insert into package (name, mime, app-id, architecture) VALUES ('%(Npp-Name)s', '%(Npp-MimeType)s', '%(Npp-Applications)s', '%(Architecture)s', 'feisty');""" % sec
<hjmf> since you are taken the vars from a dict :)
<hjmf> Also I suggest you to send the warnings to stderr:
<hjmf> e.g:
<hjmf> print >> sys.stderr,  "WARNING: Candidate is None (%s)" % pkg.name
<asac> hjmf: yeah warnings are removed
<asac> hjmf: actually i have a better script now
<asac> its no in my ~asac folder
<hjmf> ah ok :)
<asac> however i am somehow unhappy
<hjmf> why?
<asac> because i cannot introspect normal packages files
<asac> so i cannot look into packages files from other archs et al
<asac> i tried to create cache from Packages file
<asac> but then i cannot access the records anymore ... which appears to be needed in order to get infos from our fields
<hjmf> hmm, I don't know the apt and  the apt_pkg modules
<asac> i currently use installedRecords
<asac> ... other field is candidateRecords
<hjmf> yes, that is in the script you pasted
<asac> but for packages files ... i cannot get any other information than the fields in package.py
<asac> i am not sure what records it uses ... to get description, name et al
<hjmf> ah that deserves a deeper look into those modules
<asac> yeah ... apt_pkg is a native module (apt_pkg.so) ... haven't found any api doc so far
<asac> i guess its in there
<hjmf> is not too helpful the pydoc of that package...
<hjmf> asac: good night, for me is over
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago_: ok tested trunk build on kde 3.5.6 and it starts but it seems to take forever to start, im still not feeling well and shaking really bad so i might not be here
<gnomefreak> asac: what did you need with mozilla-bugs
<asac> make mozilla-bugs a bug contact of thunderbird source package
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^
<asac> i can make mozillateam a bug contact
<asac> but not mozilla-bugs ... e.g. maybe i need to be a direct member of mozilla-bugs
<asac> but maybe its just that you have subscribe mozilla-bugs
<asac> like firefox source package has mozilla-bugs has mozilla-bugs as bug contact
<asac> ok i am out for today ... will drop in in an hour before going to bed i guess
<gnomefreak> asac: i will more than likely not be here when you get back i really feel like crap, but is this what you meant? https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird
<asac> gnomefreak: rock!
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> what was it?
<gnomefreak> what do you mean? just had to go into bugmail settings
<asac> ah ... ok ... so it really depends on your status in group
<asac> ok
<asac> i didn't have a mozilla bugs option ... just mozillateam
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> are you member of mozilla-bugs?
<asac> gnomefreak: indirect
<asac> afaict
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> ah that is why
<asac> but maybe not ... because i am indirect motu member as well ... but have the option to subscribe motu
<asac> in bug settings
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<asac> do you see me in mozilla-bugs list?
<asac> i think so
<asac> wait
<gnomefreak> didnt look hold on ill see
<asac> You are an indirect member of this team:
<asac> Alexander Sack  Mozilla Team  Mozilla Bugs
<asac> so it works
<asac> at least im indirect
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm i dont see it
<gnomefreak> yes mozilla-team is a member of the -bugs team
<asac> yeah ... mozilla-bugs doesn't have its own emblem
<asac> ok night
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-06-21
<gnomefreak> night
<gnomefreak> asac: why did you un mark bug 119038 as a dupe of bug 121352 they are same issue
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119038 in enigmail "Key management broken after Thunderbird upgrade" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119038
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121352 in thunderbird "OpenPGP Keymanagement does not work" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121352
<genti> one silly and hopefully simple question
<genti> how to restore the certificate authorities in thunderbird?
<genti> is there a file with all of them? uninstall, reinstall?
<Admiral_Chicago_> asac: just saw your message, will have to wait till friday. I'm quite swampped with my own things right now
<hjmf> Admiral_Chicago: did you send the patch for py-lp-bugs' bzr main branch?
<Admiral_Chicago> yes, I didn't commit it though
<Admiral_Chicago> i sent the first email with a patch for bughelper. the second one is to py-lp-bugs
<hjmf> Admiral_Chicago: OK, it's that today the state changes has been applied and I didn't see the update in py-lp-bugs :)
<Admiral_Chicago> i have the patch, but i don't know how to apply it or anything
<hjmf> Admiral_Chicago: If you filed a bug then that's OK, it will be reviewed and when the confirm it just push it
<hjmf> s/the/they
<Admiral_Chicago> sure, i'll do that now
<Admiral_Chicago> my internet is running sooooo slow, its hard to get anything done
* hjmf is fixing his scripts with the new states
<Admiral_Chicago> bug 121501
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121501 in bughelper "bughelper is outdated due to LP update." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121501
<Admiral_Chicago> hjmf: ^^
<Admiral_Chicago> yea i need to update teh clue files
<Admiral_Chicago> bug 121503
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121503 in python-launchpad-bugs "python-launchpad-bugs is outdated due to LP update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121503
<Admiral_Chicago> those two should be fix committed soon
<DarkMageZ> hey, is there a way to do advanced firefox session management? like beable to save and restore sessions? so i can close/save firefox now. run afew hundred sessions and then load up this session?
<Admiral_Chicago> afaik, no
<hjmf> Admiral_Chicago: Is that patch against bzr main? This is how it should look
<hjmf> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26559/
<hjmf> notice the set_status method
<Admiral_Chicago> looking not
<Admiral_Chicago> hjmf: ah i see I missed a whole subroutine
<Admiral_Chicago> hjmf: maybe you want to show that to thekorn
<hjmf> Admiral_Chicago: Can you just append a new patch with that part to your bug report. That will be enough I have no problem since I've already fixed it at home for  my scripts
<hjmf> :)
* hjmf 's afk for a couple of hours
<Admiral_Chicago> will do
<hjmf> ty
<Admiral_Chicago> hjmf: i'll credit you and it looks like bugnumbers may need a patch
<Admiral_Chicago> AlexLatchford: good luck on your exams.
<asac> ok states have changed ... but no states have been removed
<asac> so we don't need to hurry to reinvent the wheel ;)
<asac> DarkMageZ: there are extensions for sessions like you ask for iirc
<DarkMageZ> i'll have to have a search around the addons area later. thanks.
<gnomefreak> @schedule new_york
<ubotu> Schedule for America/New_York: 21 Jun 14:00: Mozilla Team | 21 Jun 16:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 23 Jun 16:00: Ubuntu US LoCo Team | 26 Jun 11:00: Kernel Team | 27 Jun 08:00: Edubuntu | 27 Jun 16:00: Xubuntu Developers
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: i tested -trunk a bunch of times in kubuntu and it launches from menu for me, it takes its time but thats due to slow ass pc
<gnomefreak> asac: that bug that we were testing yesterday, the laptop(slow pc) the site was around 60% CPU
<gnomefreak> asac: wheree is gnash for feisty (where are you hosting it)
<gnomefreak> !info gnash feisty
<ubotu> gnash: free Flash movie player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.2-1build1 (feisty), package size 117 kB, installed size 216 kB
<gnomefreak> asac: what do you think about official backport for gnash? i can ask backports tea and get them source from the repo if its ok with you.
<asac> i have no idea about how backports work
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^
<asac> gnomefreak: people.ubuntu.com/~asac/feisty-gnash/
<asac> gnomefreak: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/feisty-gnash/
<gnomefreak> ok as i was saying before i was killed :( http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/gnash-feisty/ is where it is
<gnomefreak> thats odd :(
<gnomefreak> anyway asac do you have any objection to moving meeting maybe a week or 2 later?
<gnomefreak> hmmm seems power went out :(
<asac> gnomefreak: dunno ... can't you be here?
<asac> maybe hjmf as well ... and maybe Jen
<gnomefreak> me and you hjmf_ is it afaik
<gnomefreak> and you have a meeting right afterwards
<asac> yeah ... but that was the idea ;)
<gnomefreak> its fine with me if we hold it today just wanted to make sure it was good with you
<asac> hjmf: ari said he has never been maintainer of any mplayer package
<asac> hjmf: where did you get those lines from?
<asac> gnomefreak: sure
<asac> we will never be 100%
<gnomefreak> true
<asac> and people might drop in when they see schedule
<hjmf> asac> hjmf: ari said he has never been maintainer of any mplayer package
<hjmf> <asac> hjmf: where did you get those lines from?
<hjmf> asac: just apt-get source mozilla-mplayer
<hjmf> asac: that was in debian/control
<hjmf> asac: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26583/
<hjmf> @shedule madrid
<hjmf> @schedule madrid
<ubotu> Schedule for Europe/Madrid: 21 Jun 20:00: Mozilla Team | 21 Jun 22:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 23 Jun 22:00: Ubuntu US LoCo Team | 26 Jun 17:00: Kernel Team | 27 Jun 14:00: Edubuntu | 27 Jun 22:00: Xubuntu Developers
<hjmf> I'll be in time for the meeting, though I'ml having a busy day
<asac> oops
<asac> that wasn't for you
<asac> :)
<asac> ok
<asac> hjmf: heroic
<asac> hjmf: see you later then
<asac> hjmf: if the maintainer field looks like this now:
<asac> Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
<asac> Original-Maintainer: Ari Pollak <ari@debian.org>
<asac> then yes
<asac> XSBC-Original-Maintainer that is of course
<hjmf> Ok I'll look then
<hjmf> asac: btw, I just fill a bug and that's all? or I do need to tag it some way?
<hjmf> s/I do/do I
<asac> hjmf: no ... you just file a bug against the source package ... explain that this is a debdiff prepared because of the firefox-addon spec (post link to its blueprints.launchpad.net page)
<asac> and then you subscribe (not assign) ubuntu-universe-sponsors ... or ubuntu-main-sponsers
<hjmf> asac: ok
<asac> push the urls to me so i can review and ackknowledge ... so if i don't sponsor, someone else wil
<asac> i willl drop a comment and milestone it for tribe-3 probably
<asac> stating that this should not be uploaded before tribe-2 is out
<asac> so we can finish most packages and push them right after tribe-2
<asac> maybe i won't state that they should wait with upload
<asac> if it gets in before tribe-2 ... no problem
<asac> shouldn't do any harm anyway
* gnomefreak learning how to use prevu
<asac> prevu?
<gnomefreak> prevu is used to build packages for backports it sets up its own local repo and pbuilder it seems
<asac> ah ... sounds cute
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> if i had a .dsc than i wouldnt need prevu :(
<hjmf> asac: ok I'll do it in a minute ;)
<gnomefreak> this seems kind of ass backwards IMHO
<asac> bug 121461
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121461 in gtkmm2.4 "linking problem on i386 vs amd64" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121461
<hjmf> asac: 121549
<hjmf> asac: bug 121549
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121549 in mplayerplug-in "added Xb-Npp-xxx tags accordingly to "firefox distro add-on suport" spec " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121549
<hjmf> I'm off, probably till the meeting.
<hjmf> cu
<asac> hjmf: i still don't understand why you have to change maintainer
<asac> did you start with most recent upload?
<asac> in 3.40-5ubuntu1 i see with apt-cache show
<hjmf> asac: I've download it again right now
<asac> Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
<asac> Original-Maintainer: Ari Pollak <ari@debian.org>
<hjmf> Des:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/multiverse mplayerplug-in 3.31+main-1ubuntu1 (dsc) [703B] 
<hjmf> ...
<hjmf> Maintainer: Ari Pollak <ari@debian.org>
<hjmf> asac: ^
<hjmf> ?
<hjmf> I'm going to review my /etc/apt/sources, but I thought they are OK
<asac> hjmf: you should do this against feisty version (if they are not identical)
<asac> s/feisty/gutsy/
<hjmf> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty universe multiverse
<hjmf> that's why then!
<hjmf> asac: fixing
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm guys i dont show mplayerplug-in in gutsy or feisty
<hjmf> gnomefreak: mozilla-mplayer is the bin package
<gnomefreak> asac: your version is gutsy
<gnomefreak> hjmf: you have right version for feisty
<hjmf> I'll post another debdiff for the gutsy version
<asac> hmm ... for me the Maintainer field looks identical in apt-cache show ... even in feisty
<asac> damn my keyboard is dying :/
<gnomefreak> they are the same
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
<gnomefreak> Original-Maintainer: Ari Pollak <ari@debian.org>
<gnomefreak> whats bad about that?
<asac> nothing ... its just crazy that hjmf has a source that just has: Maintainer: Ari Pollak <ari@debian.org>
<asac> but still the maintainer shows up right in apt-cache
<hjmf> asac: I don't understand why can that happen?!? :/
<hjmf> the sources are updated
<gnomefreak> hjmf: maybe there is an old dsc on the server?
<hjmf> the server is the main one
<hjmf> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<hjmf> asac: gnomefreak I've sent a second debdiff
<hjmf> I have to go
<hjmf> I'm really late :/
<hjmf> cu
<gnomefreak> screw prevu
<gnomefreak> way too much work to make it work
<asac> hjmf: i unsubscribed main sponsors and subscribed universe (as mplayer is in universe)
<asac> actually its in multiverse
<bluekuja> heya guys
<bluekuja> asac, gnomefreak , hjmf :)
<asac> hey bluekuja
<bluekuja> heya! :)
<bluekuja> how are you alex?
<asac> fine :)
<asac> hjmf: what was the mozilla bug with your famous fix?
<bluekuja> asac: which ubuntu version should I use if new debian revision is an NMU
<bluekuja> debian (2.0.7-1.1)
<bluekuja> ubuntu(?)
<bluekuja> cannot use 2.0.7-1.1ubuntu1
<asac> why not?
<bluekuja> yeah, I can use it
<asac> btw, what is about the debdiff you announce for a few days now ;)
<bluekuja> :D
<asac> ok ... so it didn't get lost somewhere
<asac> then its fine
<bluekuja> (for description right?)
<bluekuja> I have to fix changelog in the debdiff
<bluekuja> for that revision
<bluekuja> asac: debdiff for description?
<asac> bluekuja: i have no idea :) ... you told me multiple times if i can check a debdiff and always said: 'cool will let you know'
<asac> for description, just fix it in bzr
<asac> bluekuja: merge my latest changes to mozillateam branch and fix description. note it to *current* changelog entry in your "section"
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> yeah :)
<bluekuja> asac: I finish something
<bluekuja> need to know why with that version
<bluekuja> it doesnt get reported
<bluekuja> correctly
<bluekuja> on debdiff
<asac> maybe you did waste your "original version" ?
<asac> e.g. by spinning once with your changes, but with same changelog entry
<bluekuja> mmm...
<bluekuja> nope
<bluekuja> in fact
<bluekuja> it gets last ubuntu changelog
<bluekuja> and mine get deleted
<bluekuja> completely
<asac> uff ... finally bzr-builddeb has been updated in gutsy ...yohoo
<asac> i can build again :) without doing wierd things
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> :D
<asac> not funny ... was a real pita for the last 2 days
<asac> imo bzr-builddeb should be promoted to main
<bluekuja> mmm...
<bluekuja> it's quite usefull
<bluekuja> and works well
<asac> afaik its the suggested way of building packages with bzr
<asac> build packages and bzr are core features of ubuntu devs ... so main ;)
<asac> but maybe its just me
<bluekuja> mmm...siretart use it too
<bluekuja> he maintains it
<asac> lots of ubuntu devs should use it
<bluekuja> ^^
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> with time
<bluekuja> everyone will use it
<bluekuja> asac: news for libagg?
<asac> bluekuja: i thought that was already clear ... go!
* bluekuja should start making its update
<asac> prepare update and test if gnash build against it :)
<asac> e.g. to latest upstream version
<bluekuja> if not?
<asac> then we have a problem :)
<bluekuja> ^^
<asac> but it should
<asac> otherwise we have to investigate
<asac> ;)
<bluekuja> ok
<bluekuja> we loves investigating
<bluekuja> so ^^
<asac> i hate to investigate ;)
<asac> better ... just works (TM)
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> asac: do you have upstream link?
<asac> no
<asac> i was on their site ... latest is 2.5 i th8ink
<asac> e.g. current+=0.1
<asac> bluekuja: should be in copyright file of package
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> gonna go there
<asac> otherwise its a policy bug ;)
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> ^^
<asac> bluekuja: will you be at mozillateam meeting? ;)
<asac> @schedule berlin
<ubotu> Schedule for Europe/Berlin: 21 Jun 20:00: Mozilla Team | 21 Jun 22:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 23 Jun 22:00: Ubuntu US LoCo Team | 26 Jun 17:00: Kernel Team | 27 Jun 14:00: Edubuntu | 27 Jun 22:00: Xubuntu Developers
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> asac, I start using the existing package
<bluekuja> e.g I dont change files like copyright
<bluekuja> etc
<bluekuja> asac: I change maintainer stuff et all
<bluekuja> openoffice team has in fact orphaned it right?
<bluekuja> asac: should I remove co-maintainers too?
<asac> who are co-maintainers?
<bluekuja> Rene Engelhard <rene@debian.org>, Chris Halls <halls@debian.org>
<asac> openoffice team doesn't want it anymore ... i guess all Uploaders would be openoffice team members
<asac> then probably you can remove all
<bluekuja> ok
<asac> while you finish the rest you might wanna send mail asking all but rene (who already confirmed that he doesn't want to do it) if they want to contribute to libagg maintenance in the future
<bluekuja> ok
<bluekuja> asac: package is ready with new upstream version
<bluekuja> now, I build
<bluekuja> and test with gnas
<bluekuja> *gnash
<asac> bluekuja: you have to respin gnash ... and change to use agg renderer
<asac> to test
<bluekuja> explain this better
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: it works, just very very low
<asac> you will figure out
<bluekuja> :D
<asac> bluekuja: tweak rules of gnash to --disable-klash and use renderer=agg
<asac> e.g. --enable-renderer=agg
<bluekuja> ok
<asac> bluekuja: have fun :)
<bluekuja> yeah
<asac> out till meeing
<asac> meeting
<Admiral_Chicago> hjmf: feel free to commit your patch to py-lp-bugs
<Admiral_Chicago> i still need to fix the bughelper one
<asac> @schedule
<ubotu> Schedule for Etc/UTC: Current meeting: Mozilla Team | 21 Jun 20:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 23 Jun 20:00: Ubuntu US LoCo Team | 26 Jun 15:00: Kernel Team | 27 Jun 12:00: Edubuntu | 27 Jun 20:00: Xubuntu Developers
<asac> @now
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: June 21 2007, 17:58:52 - Current meeting: Mozilla Team
<hjmf> Admiral_Chicago: OK
<Admiral_Chicago> hjmf: it was applied by dholdbach, i saw it.
<hjmf> ah OK
<gnomefreak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/Mozilla/20070621 anyone care to add minutes (parts of meeting to it)?
<asac> hjmf: can you addyourselv to the meeting page?
<asac> ok ... i have to get some rest for a few minutes
<asac> gnomefreak: if you ping me i will add short decision summary for each point
<gnomefreak> asac: i did most
<asac> e.g. yeah now saw that
<asac> great
<asac> ... will fill the rest then :)
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> where did you want me to post this forums post?
<gnomefreak> on the meta bug?
<gnomefreak> or a separate bug?
<asac> gnomefreak: what meta bug do you refer to ... bug number>?
<gnomefreak> asac: its your bug i dont have a number (the meta bug maintainer?
<gnomefreak> bug
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... thats for MASTER bug maintainer ... which is a dedicated task
<bluekuja> heya
<hjmf> asac: at attending?
<bluekuja> asac: package is done
<gnomefreak> so you just want me to add that task to the post for forums?
<bluekuja> now testing gnash
<asac> please post a new bug ... with title like 'on various things to do in mozillateam' :)
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^
<bluekuja> asac: where do you want it?
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> hjmf: yeah
<asac> bluekuja: please test first
<bluekuja> yeah, testing
<asac> if it works ... lets fix gnash as well to use agg renderer ;)
<asac> bluekuja: build with --disable-klash and --enable-renderer=agg for now
<asac> bluekuja: see debian/rules
<bluekuja> yeah already done
<bluekuja> ^^
<asac> bluekuja: gnash build ?
<asac> with the new lib?
<bluekuja> getting B-D
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> asac: whats the bug number of the above bug
<asac> gnomefreak: which bug?
<asac> the master bug job?
<gnomefreak> master meta bug maintainer
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> gnomefreak: should be available through mentoring link on mozillateam page ...
<asac> lets ese
<asac> yeah
<asac> https://launchpad.net/%7Emozillateam/+mentoring
<asac> ok ... off till meeting ... then meeting ... then probably back for another hour or so :)
<asac> ok meeting boots ;)
<gnomefreak> forums done
<gnomefreak> sort of
<asac> please drop a link here if you posted :)
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> so i can follow discussion ;)
<gnomefreak> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2888737
<gnomefreak> when i see pricechaild i have him move it and sticky it
<gnomefreak> child
<gnomefreak> ok im off for a while i have to get some running around done before dinner
<asac> bug 119075
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119075 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 "Root password policy for mysql" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119075
<bluekuja> asac: goodnight
<bluekuja> see you tomorrow
<bluekuja> so we can finish
<bluekuja> ;)
<asac> bluekuja: night ... did it work?
<bluekuja> asac: I got a dep problem
<bluekuja> in pbuilder
<bluekuja> e.g need to update all
<bluekuja> and now cant do it
<bluekuja> coz I really need to sleep
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> yeah ... you need to update build-depends in gnash i guess
<asac> bluekuja: sleep well
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> asac: thanks! you too!
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> cu tomorrow
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> ok meeting done ... now some phone stuff
<asac> then rest i guess :)
<asac> any forum post yet?
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^ ?
<gnomefreak> i gave you link already
<asac> oh sorry
<asac> what time about?
<gnomefreak> 16:18 <      gnomefreak > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2888737
<asac> e.g. how many hours before?
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> hour and half ago
<asac> cool ... looks good
<asac> gnomefreak: thought you have mozillateam emblem
<gnomefreak> asac: not yet
<gnomefreak> i just sent another email
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> i just sent 2 icons for him to choose from both free licence asaik
<asac> gnomefreak: how about stickyness? ... or let the entry swim for some time
<asac> afaik, its read by more people as sticky notes are often overlooked
<gnomefreak> pricechild is working on that as we speak
<asac> gnomefreak: rock
<gnomefreak> asac: let me know what way we want to go with beginners wiki. when you get time
<asac> gnomefreak: i think its on track ... for now it looks more like the start of a beginners page for bug triage though
<asac> e.g. not much content outside of bug
<asac> and we definitly should add more paragraphs on our workflow
<asac> so people understand what is needed to get from mt-needtestcase to mt-needtester state for instance
<asac> but better add that content once the state/tag thing is over ... but should not make much
<asac> a difference for the overall bug workflow we have
<asac> its just that we move bugs that are ready for processing to triaged instead of in progress
<gnomefreak> i think the beginner page should be a short intro to everything and links to more in depth how to
<asac> and then the developer actually working on it will set in progress
<asac> gnomefreak: right .. but lest first add the content on bugs
<gnomefreak> asac: right
<asac> then add other content and promote it to more top-level place
<asac> e.g. on frontpage or something
<asac> a simple instruction of a beginner for tags would be worth its weight in gold i guess
* gnomefreak needs to get up with Admiral_Chicago see if he startted the bug triage page ass i would like to point triagers to this new page
<asac> in order to make it easy to start triaging
<gnomefreak> asac: true
<gnomefreak> s/ass/as
<asac> yes right
<asac> i think we should have a simple beginners page that gives a high level view on what has to be done for each state/tag combination that are suitable for beginners
<asac> then a more detailed paget that comes up with good examples of bugs triaged properly for that state/tag combination ...
<asac> but thats just me
<asac> open for any suggestions
<gnomefreak> lets see what Admiral_Chicago has come up with i will help jen with whatever she needs help with and once we have more of a beginners page i will be glad to make the wiki or show her how
<asac> gnomefreak: actually i think we can attract testers from forum if regularaly call for testing specific preview releases
<asac> e.g. like the one i plan to do right after tribe-2
<asac> but lets think about it tomorrow
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> i wanna take what time i have over the weekend if any and look at wikis. but might not beablet o till monday or tuesday
<gnomefreak> i have to fix well(2 days) and have a birthday sometime this weekend(for myself)
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... anyway, would be great if you could fast track a firefox build for preview archive in case i come up with something usable ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: birthday? when?
<gnomefreak> asac: what do you want the build of?
<gnomefreak> asac: sunday
<asac> latest firefox ubuntu-2.0.0.x branch
<asac> but i will land more stuff tomorrow
<asac> for that build
<gnomefreak> ok this weekend i can set this to build it
<gnomefreak> while im working and upload at night
<asac> yeah ... i will push orig tarball and amd64 build so you can just grab latest bzr and spin
<asac> gnomefreak: cool ... i will let you know ;)
<asac> you think Community Cafe is a good place to call for testing stuff?
<asac> or better gutsy?
<gnomefreak> asac: it will be moved if needed. i didnt put it there sd-pliskin did
<gnomefreak> and pricechild is working on it
<gnomefreak> place and sticky or not
<asac> gnomefreak: ok
<gnomefreak> ill let you know what happens
<asac> i think let it swim and if it sacks down too early make it sticky
<asac> (but thats just me)
<asac> yeah
<asac> ok off for today ;)
<gnomefreak> ok night
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-06-22
<AlexLatchford> asac: I don't know if you are aware of the Firefox Plugin 'Firebug', it is basically the DOM Inspector on steroids, you should check it out see if it is a good replacement for -dom-inspector
<gnomefreak> no god no it has caused alot of issues in past
<caravel> hi gents.
<gnomefreak> hi
<caravel> is there any way to get the address books outside of thunderbird profile, beside using symlinks or extra extensions that would duplicate the mab files at every app launch ?
<caravel> (searched hard before to come here !)
<gnomefreak> caravel: i dont think so but its late here for me atleast. ask in morning :)
<gnomefreak> caravel: asac might know off hand but he wont be here for 4+ more hours
<caravel> oky :) tried various user_prefs as well, but the location seems hardcoded, what a pity... have a good sleep gnomefreak !
<gnomefreak> ty
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: i haven't started a wiki page for it
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: i will have the fix to the clue files committed tomorrow
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: ok good
<asac> hjmf_: < dholbach> asac: new CC meeting announced (June 26th, 13-15 UTC)
<asac> so ... next tuesday ;)
<asac> Bug 121467 ... is really strange
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121467 in firefox "unable to acces to a specific url with any navigator." [Low,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121467
<asac> cool solution for bug 23369 maybe foujnd
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 23369 in firefox "firefox(-gnome-support) should get proxy from gconf" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/23369
<hjmf> morning
<hjmf> asac: thanks, 26 Jun!
<hjmf> will you be there? :D
<asac> hjmf: yeah
<hjmf> cool :)
<asac> hjmf: at best remember me the day ... but since I am here that day, I should be able to provide backup :)
<zacha> how do I create a shortcut to load firefox and a custom profile? firefox -P default doesn't work...
<hjmf> asac: k
<asac> zacha: what is a custom profile?
<asac> zacha: some arbitrary folder ... or a named profile?
<asac> zacha: firefox -ProfileManager ... can you choose your profile?
<zacha> just a firefox profle... the ones you see when you run firefox -profilemanager
<asac> for me firefox -P default works
<asac> what happens for you?
<zacha> oops
<zacha> thanks
<hjmf> zacha: is this what do you want
<hjmf> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH="/usr/lib/firefox:/usr/lib/firefox/plugins:/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins"
<hjmf> /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin -profile /media/hda1/Documents\ and\ Settings/hjmf/Configuraci?n\ local/Datos\ de\ programa/Mozilla/Firefox/Profiles/wuxs857s.default
<zacha> My profile name had a space in it
<zacha> and then firefox -P "profile name" works
<zacha> maybe I was using a lowercase p... thanks anyway
<asac> zacha: naturally ;)
<zacha> yep
<asac> np
<asac> hjmf: do you have kde installed?
<hjmf> asac: no
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=384304 ... is that patch against ffox 2.0 source?
<asac> hjmf: ?
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 384304 in Startup and Profile System "/usr/bin/firefox is not able to handle symlinks due error in the script" [Major,New] 
<asac> (currently dropping in patches dir) :)
<hjmf> asac: is against MOZILLA_1_8_BRANCH so I guess it is :)
<hjmf> asac: do you want to hear a *German* radio for about half an hour to reproduce a crash? bug 121685
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121685 in firefox "firefox crashed" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121685
<hjmf> :)
<hjmf> I don't understand a word :-P
<asac> hehe
<asac> :)
<asac> i hate german radio
<hjmf> lol
<asac> if i would tune in I would have to pay radio tay
<asac> tax
<asac> so i stay away from anything remotely associated with german radio/tv
<asac> :)
<hjmf> radio tax? OMG!
<asac> to be honest ... legally i have to pay radio tax *now* because i have a computer with internet access
<hjmf> ...and I was ranting on the cds tax
<asac> yeah
<hjmf> thanks god the things here in spain are less strict on that issue :)
<asac> its crazy ... in germany you have to pay kind of tax if you have a computer because these god damn radios stream there program
<asac> hell ... just don't do it
<asac> or encrypt it ... or whatever
<hjmf> I don't know english words to say what I'm thinking of it :-P
<asac> ;)
<asac> yeah
<asac> it just sucks ... and is completely irrational
<hjmf> agree
<asac> how much was a flat in valencia ;)
<hjmf> expensive
<hjmf> in euros... let me think, I still thinking in old pesetas
<hjmf> about 48000?
<hjmf> better pay the radio tax ;)
<asac> what do you get for that?
<hjmf> an 80 square meter flat in a not bad zone
<asac> thats pretty cheap actually
<hjmf> for a german maybe, not for a spanish
<hjmf> imho
<asac> in hamburg you pay 150k+ for that ... in berlin it might be from 80k
<hjmf> the normal salary for a graduate is less than 1000?/month
<asac> graduate?
<asac> you mean finished university?
<hjmf> yes
<hjmf> I have two grades
<asac> interesting
<hjmf> none on IT
<asac> i was pretty impressed in sevilla
<hjmf> though
<asac> how expensive things like food are
<asac> ... but still people buy a lot
<hjmf> really?
<hjmf> expensive in bars or supermarkets
<asac> i didn't have the feeling that people have a lack of mony there
<asac> supermarkets
<asac> the only thing that is cheaper in spain is gasoline
<asac> and cigarettes
<asac> (which i like) :)
<hjmf> maybe :)
<hjmf> here is no sense of lack of money
<asac> everything else appeared to be more expensive ... or at least same price
<hjmf> the problem is that no one can save an euro :)
<asac> yeah ... but thats good for the economy ;)
<asac> i think germans are the ones saving most (about 10% of income average)
<asac> which are zillions of euro each yearh that don't stay in economy
<hjmf> yes tha national economy not the personal one :)
<asac> americans have a save-rate of -1% :)
<hjmf> maybe the same here
<asac> english people have 3% saving rate
<hjmf> they say more of the 80% goes to the house payment
<asac> funny thing is that policitician still call for "saving" more ... to finance your pension
<hjmf> yeah
<hjmf> 80% just for paying a house IMHO is crazy
<asac> yeah thats true
<asac> but people in london probably pay about the same percentage :)
<hjmf> probably
<asac> rents are really crazy ;)
<hjmf> here there's little rent market
<asac> so i valencia a bit like sevilla (from how the city looks and feels)?
<hjmf> and that's maybe the cause of the expensiveness of the house
<hjmf> s
<hjmf> never been in sevilla
<asac> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:ValenciaSt.jpg
<hjmf> valencia is more modern because of the recent investments
<asac> sevilla was astonishing beautiful
<hjmf> you know america's cup
<asac> yeah ... its soon right?
<hjmf> F1 next year in a new urban circuit
<hjmf> next month
<hjmf> but probably sevilla is prettiest
<asac> yeah ... i just need as much beauty as i can consume :)
<hjmf> :)
<asac> sevilla is probably far tooo hot in summer
<asac> and no direct sea ;)
<hjmf> valencia is hot all the year
<hjmf> I like cold :(
<hjmf> probably now it is around 30C
<hjmf> though we are in summer since yesterday
<hjmf> so it's ok ;)
<hjmf> sevilla is hotter
<asac> i love 30 degree ;)
<hjmf> 40C in summer
<asac> sevilla gets often 45C :)
<asac> yeah
<hjmf> yea
<asac> at least thats what the guide told us
<asac> ... and thats far beyond what i can stand i guess
<asac> at least if there is no water where i can just jump in
<hjmf> sevilla is for night living
<hjmf> boiling watter...
<asac> i have a patch http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/lp23369-dont-use-gconf-system-prefs-if-not-gnome.patch
<asac> for bug 23369
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 23369 in firefox "firefox(-gnome-support) should get proxy from gconf" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/23369
<asac> the idea is to set config.use_system_prefs to true
<asac> and then hope that this patch just enables gconf settings if you are really in a gnome session
<asac> only in gnome session i mean
<asac> otherwise people will be trapped in their non-existing gconf settings and won't be able to configure proxy manually anymore :/
<asac> ... which is why i asked if you have kde ... or something that is not gnome :)
<hjmf> no sorry since I'm in ubuntu I just have gnome
<hjmf> Admiral_Chicago uses kubuntu I believe
<asac> by H. Montoliu <hjmf@telefonica.net>
<asac> what should i use in credits?
<asac> that email?
<hjmf> better gmail.com
<asac> ok
<hjmf> asac: cool :)
<asac> your bugzilla account is telefonica.net though
<hjmf> yes, I used that because of the ISP
<asac> You prefer Hilario ... or just H. ?
<hjmf> just H is ok
<hjmf> H.
<hjmf> hold on
<hjmf> asac:
<asac> hmmm i like the name Hilario Montoliu
<hjmf> is hmontoliu@gmail.com
<asac> k
<hjmf> then leave it as Hilario Montoliu :)
<hjmf> asac: ^
<asac> its like an artist name ... i mean it rimes ;)
<hjmf> lol
<asac> your mother/father must have been a poet or artist
<hjmf> My father's name is Hilario, my grand father too, and so on...
<asac> ah ... you have another first name?
<asac> * debian/patches/bz384304_lp117575_linkrecursion_fix_in_startscript.patch, debian/patches/series: patch to fix symlink handling of startup-script (LP:  #117575) - by H. Montoliu <hmontoliu@gmail.com>
<asac> ups
<asac>   * debian/patches/bz384304_lp117575_linkrecursion_fix_in_startscript.patch,
<asac>     debian/patches/series: patch to fix symlink handling of startup-script (LP:
<hjmf> my full name is Hilario Jesus Montoliu Ferrera
<asac>     #117575) - by Hilario Montoliu <hmontoliu@gmail.com>
<asac> :)
<hjmf> but Hilario Montoliu would be enough
<asac> thats cool
<hjmf> asac: cool ty
<asac> i hope i can punch that patch through review soon :) ... apparently benjamin dropped the ball on it ... but lets see what i can do
<hjmf> sure that a lot :)
<azazel> hi all!
<azazel> anyonei s aware of a gran paradiso package for ubuntu/debian?
<asac> yeah
<asac> in !moztest ?
<asac> !moztest
<asac> hmm
<azazel> what the "!" means?
<ubotu> The Mozilla-testing repos can be found at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives. Please remember these are testing repos, the packages in these repos are not stable and may break things on your system. Use with caution. Please report bugs found from these packages to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives/Bugs.
<azazel> ah, the bot
<asac> cool it woke up :)
<asac> anyway .. if there is no firefox-granparadiso in there
<asac> use firefox-trunk for now
<azazel> many thanks, asac. and foe debian, ara you aware of any similar repo?
<asac> -granparadiso is in NEW queue for gutsy
<asac> azazel: no :) ... but it should build fine
<asac> i have no time to keep a debian repo up-to-date for that
<asac> if someone volunteers to provide debian builds regularly, i am here to help :)
<asac> gnomefreak: is -paradiso in preview archive as well?
<asac> or just -trunk?
<azazel> i never made a debian package, but maybe...
<asac> azazel: apt-get source firefox-granparadiso then copy those files to a debian sid ...
<asac> then goto firefox-granparadiso directory and run
<asac> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<asac> done
<asac> (you might need to install build-essential package as well as dependencies that build complains about)
<azazel> yeah, i've built other packages ... mmm seems simple
<azazel> what do you use to create a debian repo?
<azazel> or maybe i can give them to you
<azazel> asac: you know if running gran paradiso screws up the profile for legacy ffox?
<asac> azazel: should work ... but better keep a regular backup of your .mozilla directory
<asac> ... just in case
<azazel> mmm the .firefox isn't used anymore?
<asac> azazel: if you upload your debs somewhere, we can probably pull them over to our preview archive as well
<asac> azazel: you still have that dir?
<asac> i think its not used ... but better backup as well :)
<azazel> :)
<asac> usually things go to .mozilla/firefox/ nowadays
<azazel> so it seems i will be able to try the new python stuff in gecko 1.9
<azazel> fantastic
<asac> azazel: what python stuff do you mean?
<asac> is that supported in default granparadiso builds?
<asac> otherwise i might have not enabled it (because i didn't know).
<azazel> no, but it's packaged externally: http://vamposdecampos.googlepages.com/pyxpcom
<asac> ah ok
<azazel> the top would be to recompile and package it for debian/ubuntu as well
<asac> is that free-software ? e.g. GPL/LGPL/MPL ?
<asac> probably it is as its cut out of mozilla trea
<azazel> but let's make one step at a time
<asac> tree
<azazel> yes
<asac> azazel: i think you have to recompile it anyway ... as their build probably uses different libstdc++ major version
<asac> gnomefreak: ok i pushed a good bunch of firefox changes to bzr that will have to wait until tribe-2 is out
<asac> ... now preparing a cherry-pick build for two urgent issues that have to be fixed for tribe-2
<gnomefreak> asac: no granparadiso is not in preview and i like it that way so i can update on a weekly basis instead of when they release tarball
<asac> gnomefreak: ok
<gnomefreak> asac: you have more to push to firefox bzr?
<gnomefreak> like java but i think that is gutsy not so much feisty but would rather have it in feisty incase
<asac> java is good in feisty
<asac> won't work with our preview version though
<asac> once java is fixed in gutsy we probably want to backport it for our archive as well
<gnomefreak> k thats easy enough
<gnomefreak> so ff ready to be built?
<gnomefreak> for preview?
<gnomefreak> i still have to start coffee and do a bunch of other things before ff starts build so take you time
<gnomefreak> asac: hjmf next CC meeting is on june 26th at 1300UTC
<asac> gnomefreak: bzr state should be good
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> changelog is not up to date
<asac> but you can use it
<asac> just append ~mt1 or something
<asac> then go
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> latest revision is 61?
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> cool
<asac> bluekuja messed up the mozillateam branch
<asac> o you need to merge
<asac> but should be more or less straight forward
<asac> just a minor changelog conflict
<asac> so you can probably do the merge in a minute or so
<asac> otherwise build directly from my branch and bug bluekuja to merge mozillateam ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: do we see debian bug 423665
<ubotu> Debian bug 423665 in iceape "iceape: cpu at 100% in download window" [Grave,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/423665
<asac> in iceape?
<gnomefreak> i pulled from your branch as always than i normall merge to mozillateam
<gnomefreak> asac: i havent seen that yet ill test
<gnomefreak> how would i know we dont have that version
<asac> which version?
<asac> 1.0.x?
<asac> does it exist in 1.1.x ?
<gnomefreak> nothing higher than 12%CPU oin version 1.1.2
<gnomefreak> asac: that bug is on 1.0.8
<gnomefreak> when opening and resizing download manager
<hjmf> offtopic question: is there any way to determine which firefox profile is being used at any moment?
<asac>  ... hmm 12% ?
<asac> gnomefreak: doing what?
<gnomefreak> hjmf: profile manager
<hjmf> I mean in the moment of a crash
<gnomefreak> resizing the download manager window
<asac> oh
<gnomefreak> hjmf: i dont think so
<asac> hjmf: the reporter should know
<hjmf> I'm doing a draft on the firefox hook
<asac> hjmf: if he doesn't he probably uses the default
<asac> hjmf: you can see which one is default in .mozilla/firefox/profiles.ini
<gnomefreak> asac: he states in bug it happens doing these6things
<hjmf> asac: ok
<asac> hjmf: look in it
<gnomefreak> When the download manager window is used (opened ,focused, moved,
<gnomefreak> resized, scrolled,  clicked) iceape cpu usage go near 100%
<asac> hjmf: is pretty self-explanatory
<asac> gnomefreak: you mean it consumed this cpu usage while you have it open
<asac> or while you are opening it?
<asac> e.g. it 100% just intermediate ... for how long?
<gnomefreak> when its open and resizing it it uses max of 12 %
<gnomefreak> i dont see 100% usage at all
<asac> and if its just open (in the foreground) ?
<gnomefreak> 7%
<asac> gnomefreak: what system are you on?
<asac> slow one?=
<gnomefreak> 7-12%
<asac> or speedy?
<gnomefreak> no p4
<asac> yeah ... on old system it might consume 100% then
<gnomefreak> it doesnt state what pc to use
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> asac: well of course that is gonna happen
<asac> but assume he has rotten thing :)
<gnomefreak> Kernel: Linux 2.6.18-4-686 (SMP w/2 CPU cores)
<gnomefreak> thats not slow pc
<asac> looking
<asac> gnomefreak: do yoou have a screenshot of downloadmanager window?
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> i can
<asac> maybe he really refers to the act of opening downoad manager
<gnomefreak> but ther eis nothing in there
<asac> you said it peeks at 100% then?
<asac> i think thats his bug ... e.g. if you *use* the window ... in terms its moved around and stuff like that
<asac> or during the resizing
<asac> hmnm i think its the same for firefox
<asac> if i resize a lot i get one core fully utilized
<asac> 14:46 < gnomefreak> but ther eis nothing in there
<asac> 14:46 < asac> you said it peeks at 100% then?
<asac> 14:47 < asac> i think thats his bug ... e.g. if you *use* the window ... in terms its moved around and stuff like  that
<asac> 14:47 < asac> or during the resizing
<asac> gnomefreak: anything else you said?
<gnomefreak> hold on power went out
<gnomefreak> i can not reproduce his issue
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> 15% is highest i can get it without downloading something
<asac> gnomefreak: you need download entries
<asac> do you have them?
<asac> e.g. finished downloads in the manager for instance
<asac> if its cleaned up it probably won't consume much CPU
<gnomefreak> it did not say that in the bug report
<gnomefreak> give me bug # again and about 20 minutes ill let you know
<asac> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=423665
<ubotu> Debian bug 423665 in iceape "iceape: cpu at 100% in download window" [Grave,Open] 
<gnomefreak> where can i find a bunch of small downloads
<asac> hmm
<asac> just choose any :)
<asac> i have no idea
<asac> maybe download images
<asac> with save image as ...
<asac> should bring you a new download entry
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^^
<gnomefreak> i am
<gnomefreak> 19 is highest with 5 downloads in download manager
<gnomefreak> 19%
<gnomefreak> eh 22%
<gnomefreak> only that high for a second or 2
<gnomefreak> than goes back down  (scrolling through downloads, resizing, moving)
<asac> ok thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<asac> damn ... something broke my X11 forwarding
<asac> through ssh
<asac> haven't used it for a while so i have no idea what made it break
<asac> but now i need it :/
<gnomefreak> gutsy?
<hjmf> if you have time test the output of this draft of firefox apport hook: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26726/
<hjmf> I have quite simple profile
<hjmf> my output looks like: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26727/
<hjmf> it just prints out extensions.ini and a summary of the profiles that are in the default profile dir
<hjmf> asac: gnomefreak  ^^
<asac> hjmf: pretty cool
<asac> hjmf: if you wanna be a hero print the em:name field content of install.rdf for each extension as well :)
<asac> e.g. Extension1=/home/hjmf/.mozilla/firefox/oicl0ue1.default/extensions/{e4a8a97b-f2ed-450b-b12d-ee082ba24781}/install.rdf
<asac> there should be plenty of meta info (otherwise we might not be able to find what extension is e4a8a97b-f2ed-450b-b12d-ee082ba24781}
<hjmf> asac: it is already
<hjmf> field ExtensionsDirSummary:
<hjmf> in the output
<asac> ah right :)
<asac> yeah
<asac> thats amazing
<hjmf> then I'm a hero :D
<hjmf> lol
<asac> can you dump that summary for things in global dir as well?
<hjmf> global dir?
<asac> yes like for Extension0=/usr/lib/firefox/extensions/{972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}
<asac> or Extension4=/usr/lib/firefox/extensions/langpack-es-ES@firefox.mozilla.org
<hjmf> sure
<asac> are those in extensions.ini as well?
<asac> or where do you get them from?
<asac> ah ... its the extension.ini on top
<asac> cool
<hjmf> yes
<hjmf> extension.ini is the first field
<asac> ok ... maybe we want .mozilla/firefox/pluginreg.dat as well :)
<hjmf> and the extension name, version and id the second one
<hjmf> just a dump?
<asac> i think so ... looks good
<hjmf> k
<asac> we can try to do a dpkg -S on each .so file in there
<asac> and if there is a package, dump the package version
<hjmf> k
<asac> but maybe not in initial version :)
<hjmf> HOWEVER....
<hjmf> I haven't been able to make it work with apport :(
<asac> why not?
<asac> how did you try?
<asac> you have to use Firefox menu Help -> Report a Bug ... i guess
<hjmf> ah
<hjmf> I just looked at the crash report
<hjmf> kill -s SIGSEGV $(pidof firefox-bin)
<asac> dunno ... if Report a Bug works ... then crash should work as well
<asac> but i think report a bug is easier to test
<asac> hmmm
<asac> where did you put the .py file?
<hjmf> I'm following the indications at /usr/share/doc/apport/package-hooks.txt
<hjmf> so at  /usr/share/apport/package-hooks/<packagename>.py
<asac> hjmf: could you get an example to work?
<hjmf> I've tried with firefox.py, firefox-bin.py, source-firefox.py and source_firefox-bin.py
<hjmf> asac: no
<asac> firefox.py should be
<asac> hmm
<hjmf> I just tried to test it with the example
<hjmf> I haven't tested my hook yet
<asac> hmmm afaik the current hook from david worked
<asac> once
<asac> import commands
<asac> def add_info(report):
<asac> import commands
<hjmf> yeah
<asac> def add_info(report):
<asac> ups
<asac> let me try
<hjmf> I tried def add_info(report):
<hjmf>    report['FooField']  = ' Find me'
<hjmf> and didn't work
<gnomefreak> with bzr bd how do you sign it?
<asac> hjmf:
<asac> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/121740
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121740 in firefox "test hook bug" [Undecided,New] 
<asac> it worked here
<hjmf> maybe I have to report a bug and that info doesnt go to the /var/crash report
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26732/
<asac> hjmf: each field gets its own file
<hjmf> ah
<hjmf> I'll try then
<asac> like in the bug above
<hjmf> how did you make the report
<hjmf> ?
<hjmf> just reporting a bug from the menu?
<asac> in Help -> Report a bug ...
<asac> in firefox
<asac> yeah
<hjmf> ok
<asac> and dropping the .py script to the hooks path
<asac> /usr/share/apport/package-hooks/firefox.py
<hjmf> hmm, it doesn't work as I expected... bug121744
<hjmf> bug 121744
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121744 in firefox "test report" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121744
<hjmf> asac: It works, the files go to the attachment and the rest go to the summary
<hjmf> cool :)
<asac> hmm
<asac> intersting
<gnomefreak> bug 121740
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121740 in firefox "test hook bug" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121740
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> hjmf: any idea when things go to attachement and when to summary?
<asac> maybe strings go to summary
<hjmf> looks like this
<asac> while file objects go to  attachment?
<asac> is it that simple?
<asac> but why does the example of me attach a gnash.txt :)
<asac> maybe the "makereport" method produces a file
<asac> ?
<asac> hjmf: ok so maybe name it ExtensionsDirSummary -> Extensions
<asac> and maybe indicate if local or global
<asac> hjmf: how do you decide which profile to use?
<hjmf> asac: parsing the profile.ini file and looking for 'default'
<asac> ah ... maybe we can include all profiles? ... and attach profile.ini so we can guess that default is probably the one used?
<hjmf> and if there's no name='default' use the first one in glob.glob
<asac> should be ok for now
<asac> maybe add to wishlist ... but attaching profiles.ini would be nice anyway
<hjmf> asac: that's simplier
<hjmf> simpler
<asac> same for pluginsreg.dat
<asac> whats simpler? all?
<hjmf> just attaching the ini files instead of parsing them :)
<asac> ah
<asac> but can we still get extensions for each profile?
<asac> and a readable name for them in the extensionsummary?
<hjmf> sure
<asac> so we see extension a (global)
<asac> extension b (local / default)
<asac> extension c (local / HomeProfile)
<asac> or sorted like
<asac> Global Extensions:
<asac>   a)
<asac>   b)
<asac> Local Extensions:
<asac> (profile: default)
<asac>   a)
<asac>   b)
<asac> Local Extensions (profile: blablabla):
<asac>   a)
<asac>   b)
<asac> dunno ... do what is easiest for you
<hjmf> yes, that does sound funny for me
<asac> for now just info from default should be good enough thouzgh
<asac> i think adding pluginsreg.dat
<asac> (or however that was called) would be enough to add it to next package upload
<hjmf> I'll work on that during the weekend if I have time
<asac> if you want to do some more cleanup let me know ;)
<asac> cool
<asac> hjmf: maybe at some point we want to attach history as well :)
<asac> so maybe we can reproduce ;)
<asac> but we get a huge privacy issue i guess
<hjmf> man, the apport hook is cool 8)
<asac> yeah ;)
<hjmf> sad not having seen it before
<asac> at best we would ship kind of click recorder
<asac> extension
<asac> for people that want to volunteer on debugging
<asac> then submit the record so we can replay :)
<hjmf> yes, but I think that's beyond me :)
<hjmf> SUMMARIZING: attach  pluginsreg.dat,  profiles.ini, extensions.ini. Then a list of extensions either global or local
<asac> for global and local ... but otherwise yes
<hjmf> I meant and :)
<asac> cool
<asac> maybe you can add reports for a few important packages as well
<asac> like in the example i attached
<asac> but i think pluginsreg.dat is good enough
<asac> for the first round
<hjmf> yes, I have to merge dfarings hook too
<asac> some packages should be outdated
<hjmf> I havent look at it yet
<asac> but extending the list of submitted patches is trivial
<asac> the hard work is in unwrapping the profile info
<asac> which you did :)
<hjmf> that's the funny part :-P
<asac> so yeah the rest is for the monkeys ;)
<hjmf> lol
<gnomefreak> spamming email!!!!!!
<asac> gnomefreak: please done't
<asac> don't
<gnomefreak> you are
* gnomefreak not spamming anything
<asac> me?
<gnomefreak> you or hjmf
<asac> oh
<asac> maybe it was apport service again :)
<asac> i only have 19 unread in bug folder
<asac> so ... you probably have a backlog :)
<gnomefreak> asac: i havent looked yet but if you look in #ubuntu-bugs a bunch of test bugs for apport hooks
<gnomefreak> bug 121742 bug 121743 bug 121744
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121742 in firefox "test report" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121742
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121743 in firefox "test bug" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121743
<gnomefreak> and so on
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121744 in firefox "test report" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121744
<hjmf> gnomefreak: just 4
<hjmf> one from asac
<hjmf> and 3 from me
<gnomefreak> im assuming your not done yet either :)
<hjmf> gnomefreak: lol we are finish
<hjmf> we have finish (better)
<gnomefreak> asac: im not liking bzr bd atm
<gnomefreak> asac: what do i need to set in ~/.bashrc to sign packages when using bzr bd?
<gnomefreak> any idea?
<asac> gnomefreak: you have to run
<asac> with a builder:
<asac> bzr bd --builder='dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -b' ... for instance
<asac> just use the normal dpkg-buildpackage command line in --builder
<asac> otherwise use bzr bd as usualy
<gnomefreak> bzr bd doesnt sign package though :( so i have to use full command inside bzr bd
* hjmf 's out till nigh; cu
<asac> gnomefreak: i think so ... but might be wrong
<asac> maybe ask sirestart
<asac> who is responsible for this great but still a bit messy piece of software
<gnomefreak> this makes no frigging sense now
<gnomefreak> i cant build it if i change the changelog without commiting it
<gnomefreak> that would mean i guess i cant use --merge
* gnomefreak not yet seeing an advantage to this
<gnomefreak> asac: did ff build for you?
<gnomefreak> asac: its not building on feisty due to Patch stable-fsh does not apply.
<gnomefreak> Applying patch stable-fsh
<gnomefreak> can't find file to patch at input line 9
<gnomefreak> ignore that
<gnomefreak> bug 120880
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120880 in xchat "cycling channel using context menu cycles current channel" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120880
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: yes I run kubuntu if you need me
<asac> what was it ... hmmm
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: yes we have to wait for gnomefreaks testbuilds
<Admiral_Chicago> okay
<gnomefreak> what?
<gnomefreak> huh?
<gnomefreak> what build is this?
<Admiral_Chicago> i have time to work on nspluginwrapper today.
<Admiral_Chicago> i just need to grab breakfast first and fix a few things
<asac> k
<asac> gnomefreak: last from bzr
<asac> gnomefreak: didn't you start that?
<asac> gnomefreak: or was it something else you are spinning atm?
<asac> gnomefreak: you have wrong orig.tar.gz
<gnomefreak> its not building give me a few minutes to work this bullshit out
<asac> gnomefreak: if it fails to build
<asac> gnomefreak: you have to put gutsy one into tarballs/
<asac> gnomefreak: right?
<gnomefreak> asac: im not using bzr bd so i had to redo a full dir to build with dpkg
<gnomefreak> and it looks like you changed something in rules to not build orig so i have to find new name of source tarball to use
<asac> gnomefreak: no just download gutsy orig ... put it in tarballs directory
<asac> and use bzr bd
<asac> thats failsafe
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> no it is failing
<asac> everything else brings you to hell :)
<asac> gnomefreak: i doubt that it can get easier
<gnomefreak> cant build using bzr bd
<asac> then bzr bd
<asac> why?
<gnomefreak> it doesnt like changes to changelog
<gnomefreak> it wants me to commit them before building
<asac> gnomefreak: yes ... do a "local commit"
<asac> or use --use-working
<asac> gnomefreak: use bzr bd --working --builder='...' .
<asac> then you don't need to commit
<gnomefreak> dont use --merge?
<gnomefreak> bzr bd --working --builder='dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -k3C1C3C2A'
<gnomefreak> causes crash
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/583819
<gnomefreak> this is why i said fuck bzr
<Admiral_Chicago> committing the update to the clue file
<gnomefreak> i just pinged sirestart about the traceback
<asac> gnomefreak: do you get any results in pluginwizard
<gnomefreak> oops i mean siretart
<asac> (e.g. if you remove flash)
<asac> and go to a flash site?
<gnomefreak> asac: i dont remeber
<gnomefreak> how fast do you need ff build?
<hbb> hi
<gnomefreak> asac: im fixing bzr issue atm so maybe it will build
<gnomefreak> hbb: hi
<asac> gnomefreak: it will
<asac> gnomefreak: ff build? ... hmm dunno there was a reason
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: bzr is borked in feisty
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah right ... to get a testbuild admiral chicago :)
<asac> gnomefreak: no its not ;)
<asac> what happens?
<gnomefreak> yes it is i just talked to siretart abou it
<asac> what doesn't work?
<gnomefreak> asac: read the link i gave you
<gnomefreak> 11:01 <      gnomefreak > bzr bd --working --builder='dpkg-buildpackage  -rfakeroot -k3C1C3C2A'
<gnomefreak> 11:01 <      gnomefreak > causes crash
<gnomefreak> 11:01 <      gnomefreak > http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/583819
<asac> gnomefreak: then do a commit (for the changelo) ... you can later uncommit it
<asac> if you don't publish
<gnomefreak> its not that
<asac> gnomefreak: you miss a . at the end
<asac> of the command-line
<gnomefreak> huh?
<asac> bzr bd --working --builder='dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -k3C1C3C2A' .
<asac> (see: .)
<gnomefreak> i never needed that before
<asac> you need that for sure
<asac> otherwise it will break with some wierd problem
<asac> a
<asac> damn my keyboard is close to its end
<asac> hope it survives today so i can get something on sat
<gnomefreak> asac: again it still traces back
<asac> the commit
<asac> (don't push)
<asac> and build as normal
<asac> nazul: hi
<nazul> hi
<nazul> i would like to participate in the mentoring..
<nazul> ..
<asac> any specific bug you are interested on?
<asac> nazul: there was a link in the announcement that gives you a few suggestions
<asac> on where you could work and get mentoring on
<nazul> yes..
<nazul> well
<nazul> im interested in bug fixing..
<asac> cool
<asac> what do you know ... what do you like?
<nazul> i like to do C programming..
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: thoughts on bug 109547
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109547 in bughelper "support to sort out matched clues to multiple files per package (e.g. one file per task)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109547
<nazul> and i would like to be pointed out to some easy bug problem in mozilla.. so maybe i can fix it..
<asac> nazul: so you can programm C ?
<nazul> yes..
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: just dropped a comment
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: I will have to resume this to my current brain context ... just don't know anything anymore atm
<gnomefreak> asac: did you try to build this on gutsy yet?
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: will take a day or too to recover this info :)
<asac> nazul: thats great ... do you know how you can compile mozilla applications ?
<asac> gnomefreak: what?
<asac> gnomefreak: its build yes.
<gnomefreak> ff
<asac> how does it bail out?
<asac> for you?
<gnomefreak> failing on feisty patches
<asac> gnomefreak: use the proper tarball
<asac> which one do you have?
<gnomefreak> Applying patch bzXXX-lp23369-dont-use-gconf-system-prefs-if-not-gnome.patch
<nazul> mm not really i have compiled some linux applications
<gnomefreak> can't find file to patch at input line 8
<asac> gnomefreak: oh
<asac> plesae comment that one out
<asac> or wait a second
<gnomefreak> asac: the same one i used with gutsy builds
<asac> i am sorry
<gnomefreak> i merged to mozillateam branch
<gnomefreak> it should be all good
* gnomefreak goes for smoke
<asac> gnomefreak: ok pushed fix
<gnomefreak> ty
<asac> just merge the last checkin
<asac> thanks
<nazul> i have compiled some source code applications ...and installed some plugins for mozilla ..
<gnomefreak> yw
<asac> nazul: ok ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Develop?
<asac> follow instructions to setup a trunk build
<asac> nazul: to get all build dependencies so you can build trunk
<asac> just do a
<asac> apt-get build-dep
<asac> once you have finished build we can go ahead :)
<asac> nazul: trunk build for firefox
<nazul> oh oks
<nazul> i will install it..
<gnomefreak> asac: let me know when you have a minute
<asac> gnomefreak: -granapradiso build would be really appreciated ... if you cannot do it today, then i will start a build in my chroot
<asac> gnomefreak: i want to announce it tonight in forums
<asac> gnomefreak: as it is currently on buildds
<asac> for gutsy
<gnomefreak> asac: granparadiso for gutsy?
<asac> yes ... for gutsy it will be in in a few
<asac> for feisy i want to use our archive
<asac> as well
<asac> so the forum crowd gets attracted ;)
<gnomefreak> you want granparadiso in preview?
<asac> feisty preview ... yes
* gnomefreak would rather keep -trunk as its upgradable
<asac> otoh we can tell them that we have -trunk
<asac> yeah ... -granparadiso will be upgraded every few month as well
<asac> but ok ... it just makes the announcement longer ... though upstream wants more feedback on granparadiso
<gnomefreak> granparadiso is once a month i would rather have more releases this way it fixes issue that may come up that are urgent
<asac> and if they find bugs we can ask them to verify if its still on -trunk
<asac> gnomefreak: yes, but calling for widespread testing on -trunk
<gnomefreak> cant we use the granparadiso name?
<asac> might cause lots of noise for issues that are currently dealt with anyway
<asac> gnomefreak: for -trunk build not
<asac> gnomefreak: because of the reason i said ... wider testing on -trunk is too much noise ... we cannot provide valuable feedback to upstream ... -trunk is for people that want always the latest and to verify if things are fixed already
<asac> nazul: is it ok for you?
<gnomefreak> than we keep both builds trunk and granparadiso in preview?
<asac> gnomefreak: definitly
<nazul> yes..
<asac> -trunk will be there for ever
<asac> -granparadiso will be dropped once firefox 3.0 is out
<gnomefreak> good than i will see what i can do right now 2.0.0.x is my main concern and you have 2 bugs to please look at for me
<asac> nazul: cool ... but without a build you cannot really code and having a build infrastructure at hand is pretty helpful.
<asac> gnomefreak: i only know of java
<asac> which i will probably upload on saturday
<asac> as i still hope to get my hands on doko
<asac> (who is at debconf and not online afaik)
<gnomefreak> bug 113826 and bug 116642
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113826 in thunderbird "save as horribly broken in latest thunderbird" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113826
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116642 in thunderbird "Thunderbird always shows 1 unread email in Inbox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116642
<asac> gnomefreak: that is probably known upstream
<asac> gnomefreak: actuallyl i think its a gtk issue (bug 113826
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113826 in thunderbird "save as horribly broken in latest thunderbird" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113826
<asac> as thunderbird just uses the gtk file dialog
<asac> can you confirm that it does so in 1.5?
<asac> maybe ask reporter for a screenshot
<asac> if you don't want to start tbird in feisty
<asac> the other bug (bug 116642)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116642 in thunderbird "Thunderbird always shows 1 unread email in Inbox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116642
<asac> is longstanding and unlikely that there is a fix soon
<asac> that is definilty mt-upstream as there should be an upstreawm bug for that
<gnomefreak> i dont have tbird 1.5 atm
<gnomefreak> if you wait till sunday/monday i can do it
<asac> gnomefreak: good enough
<asac> doesn't look critical
<asac> just a usability annoyance which is a long-standing bug i guess
<gnomefreak> can you assign it to me for now
<asac> (e.g. no regression)
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: did you have time today to look at nspluginwrapper?
<asac> gnomefreak: ok assigned and dropped instricutions
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: me ... i am already done :)
<asac> nspluginwrapper should be in archive (gutsy)
<asac> so we can use it
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: do you have amd64?
<Admiral_Chicago> no.
<gnomefreak> asac: ty
<Admiral_Chicago> ah this may be a proble
<gnomefreak> firefox-granparadiso (3.0~alpha5-0ubuntu2~mt1) good enough for you? asac
<asac> yea
<asac> h
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: probably ... anyway, since java doesn't work with nspluginwrapper ... i am mostly through with flashplugin-nonfree
<Admiral_Chicago> that's what I'd like to see.
<asac> if you want you can help to make gnash obey the new alternative that flashplugin-nonfree (and flashplugin-common) packages introduce
<Admiral_Chicago> sure, let me know where I can help
<Admiral_Chicago> i've got to update to gutsy some time today.
* Admiral_Chicago goes to update
<gnomefreak> ok i have ff2.0.0.4 building for preview along with granparadiso and i will try to get -trunk updated as well
<asac> gnomefreak: good
<asac> i will be out now ... cleaning house and then get a bear somewhere
<gnomefreak> :) have fun
* gnomefreak gone while these build, its alot of memory and i dont have that much 
<bluekuja> heya guys
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, asac good day
<bluekuja> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> .wub 15
<Admiral_Chicago> err.
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: /win 15
<gnomefreak> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks...haha
<Admiral_Chicago> i do that all the time
<gnomefreak> me too
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: when is the next time you are posting to planet?
<Admiral_Chicago> depends, sometime on Monday I think
<Admiral_Chicago> why do you ask
<gnomefreak> the post i posted to forums can you make it work for planet?
<gnomefreak> or post as is to planet? i have to set my blog back up and i wont get to that until mid week or later
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: got a link
<gnomefreak> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=480623
<Admiral_Chicago> okay, I'll post the link.
<Admiral_Chicago> its for testing the repos for Dapper backport of Fx and trunk?
<Admiral_Chicago> no eai
<Admiral_Chicago> i can read, i swear
<gnomefreak> asac: its been stickied (see: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=11) now that that is stickied im thinking of having a topic something like latest news for mozilla team or something like that to where we can announce new projects/new packages to preview and so on
<Admiral_Chicago> its a call for help
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll blog soon then.
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: its a little of call for help and people that want latest and greatest i guess
<gnomefreak> i hoping for a more of an invite type post more so than a begging for help :)
* gnomefreak not the best writter
<gnomefreak> ty Admiral_Chicago
<gnomefreak> debian bug 423665
<ubotu> Debian bug 423665 in iceape "iceape: cpu at 100% in download window" [Grave,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/423665
<gnomefreak> hmmm that one again
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, where's asac?
<gnomefreak> asac: gone for the day
<bluekuja> OH
<bluekuja> *oh
<bluekuja> ok
<bluekuja> :)
<gnomefreak> 2.0.0.4 is done but gonna wait til tonight to upload so i only have to do it once
<bluekuja> asac: firefox-gp failed to build on two archs
<bluekuja> ia64 and sparc
<gnomefreak> it figures
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: take the weekend off worry about it after the freeze ;)
<bluekuja> frezze already there?
<bluekuja> *freeze
<bluekuja> it was on 21 june
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, right?
<gnomefreak> i dont rmeember what day the freeze is i got it in email today but was too busy to read it
<bluekuja> :D
* gnomefreak goneeeeeeeee again ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: did you get my PM?
<nazul> asac
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: last night yeah so far nothing
<gnomefreak> nazul: hes gone for the day is there something that i can help you with?
<nazul> oh oks yes..
<nazul> i was installing the mozilla trunk
<nazul> to contribute through the mentoring..
<nazul> bug fixing..
<gnomefreak> ok feisty trunk package?
<nazul> yes
<gnomefreak> and?
<nazul> i have the trunk for mozilla browser
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: thats not saying much though im still waiting on debian maintainer of kxdocker to email me back
<gnomefreak> nazul: im assuming he wants you to start on the mt-needstester tags to see if it hapens with that package
<gnomefreak> ?
<nazul> mm no he didn't tell me , he want me to install the mozilla trunk first..
<gnomefreak> nazul: ok give me a few minutes dealing with this troll crap
<nazul> i'm new to this..
<nazul> oks
<gnomefreak> nazul: do you have LP account?
<nazul> no..
* gnomefreak makes mental note to kick asac for not leaving memos
<gnomefreak> nazul: ok i would say come back monday and ping asac he may be here tomorrow and sunday but hes in and out over weekends
<nazul> oh oks..
<gnomefreak> bzr: ERROR: The build failed.  <<< nice frigging error
<gnomefreak> what can bzr not tell me why
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-06-23
<Admiral_Chicago> after an upgrade to Feisty, fx won't connect online anymore
<Admiral_Chicago> konqueror works, gaim works, w3m do. Fx doesn't
<Admiral_Chicago> anyone have an idea
<Admiral_Chicago> i tried it with a new profile, same thing
<Admiral_Chicago> i seem to think bug 12452 is a reject candidate
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 12452 in firefox "Human theme's coloring of the window list needs greater contrast" [Low,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/12452
<Admiral_Chicago> its not reproduceable
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm going to close it
<asac> ola ... anything important? ... otherwise me beer == me drunk == me bed
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: did you find a fix for your issue ?
<asac> if so please tell me how
<asac> :)
<asac> ok off ... i am too exhausted to do anything serious anyway ;)
<asac> night
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: no
<hjmf> morning
<JenFraggle> hello
<JenFraggle> it's early for you, isn't it?
<hjmf> hi, not for me, it's 10:53 here (spain) :)
<JenFraggle> i thought you were in america
<JenFraggle> you are an hour ahead of me
<gnomefreak> good news: firefox 2.0.0.4 -trunk and -granparadiso are all uploaded and ready to be used :)
<gnomefreak> asac: seems bug 23369 now has a patch, maybe you want to add that to your firefox upload?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 23369 in firefox "firefox(-gnome-support) should get proxy from gconf" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/23369
<wigfreitz> hi, Ive just installed gnesh but firefox still gant play flash, any ideas where Im going wrong. Im a feisty boy
<gnomefreak> give me a minute if noone answers
<wigfreitz> kk
<gnomefreak> wigfreitz: are you sure its flash content?
<wigfreitz> yeah, youtube and such like
<gnomefreak> and not java
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> wigfreitz: did you install the plugin or just gnash
<wigfreitz> aha, apt-get install gnash :-)
<wigfreitz> gnash-plugin?
<gnomefreak> hold on let me see if i can find name of plugin
<gnomefreak> mozilla-plugin-gnash
<wigfreitz> aight, thanks gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> yw
<gnomefreak> asac: when you get time i need you to spin -granparadiso -trunk and 2.0.0.4 in MT repo for 64 if you can
* gnomefreak will be gone for the day soon, i have to fix well the concrete broke on it
<gnomefreak> im im out. have fun :) wigfreitz if you need more help others should be here in a few maybe 4 or so hours, its weekend so they will pop in and out through out the day.
<teer2> Hello team - thanks for your support.
<teer2> I'm watching the old Go Open episodes published by the Shuttleworth Foundation.  Good stuff!
<teer2> Got insight into the Ubuntu plan with the new version?  Seems like the package requires dependencies that aren't being pushed to Feisty.
<teer2> *new version of Gnash?
<asac> teer2: we have feisty debs here: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/gnash-feisty/
<asac> its not a fully fledged repo, but you can use !moztest
<teer2> asac: So - someone in #ubuntu said it was not recommended to upgrade to the 0.8.0 version on Feisty.  I take it that you'd disagree with that, right?
<asac> ... in feisty there should be latest gnash as well
<asac> gnomefreak: right?
<asac> teer2: packages are unofficial and didn't receive any huge testing
<asac> teer2: however gnash in feisty is pretty useless
<teer2> I'd like to use the new version of Gnash very much, but I'll wait if it is going to put me into dependency hell and and unstable OS.
<asac> teer2: so ... its your decision ... the packages are backports from gutsy ... if you feel safe enough, use them
<asac> teer2: imo they are good
<asac> teer2: dependency hell should be unlikely
<asac> unstable OS ... unlikely as well ... but no guarantees ;)
<asac> !moztest
<ubotu> The Mozilla-testing repos can be found at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives. Please remember these are testing repos, the packages in these repos are not stable and may break things on your system. Use with caution. Please report bugs found from these packages to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives/Bugs.
<asac> teer2: ^^^
<asac> for feisty there is firefox-trunk as well ... and maybe thunderbird 2.0
<asac> so if you use thunderbird and don't want to go 2.0 ... install the deps directly from the people.ubuntu.com url above
<teer2> So - - sorry to say I am confused on what steps I need to do.  Am I adding mozilla-testing repositories to sources.list ?
<teer2> I don't use thunderbird...
<teer2> asac: I think it would be a good idea to give people a dead-simple step-by-step to upgrade with Feisty.  I'd like to be able to post a link to instructions for people who want to get away from Flash.
<asac> teer2: lets wait on gnomefreak as he is maintaining the preview archive ... lets see what we can do then
<teer2> asac: Sounds good, thanks for your support!!
<JenFraggle> asac: you free to answer a query on the wiki?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-06-24
<gnomefreak> what is sudo apt-get install gnash too hard?
<gnomefreak> asac: we ported gnash for feisty as where people are saying dont use the binaries they dont say it that way :) btw i use it on feisty and no issues
<Admiral_Chicago> join #xubuntu-devel
<Admiral_Chicago> err...
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-mozillateam:Admiral_Chicago] : Home of Ubuntu Mozilla Team - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam | Bug Triagers please read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/ | Firefox trunk package source : https://code.launchpad.net/~asac/firefox/trunk | Mailing List: ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com |
<asac> ok i am going sport now :) ...  will be back in 4 hours i guess ;)
<JenFraggle> ok
<gnomefreak> im sort of here kind of in a way
<JenFraggle> sort of, kind of.  right...
<gnomefreak> its my birthday so im sort of here ;)
<JenFraggle> happy birthday!!!
<gnomefreak> ty
<JenFraggle> are you in usa?  i get confused where people are from
<gnomefreak> yep
<JenFraggle> cool
<JenFraggle> i've been looking at the wiki i'm doing but have come to a bit of a standstill.  need to speak to asac about it
<gnomefreak> @schedule UTC
<ubotu> Schedule for Etc/UTC: 26 Jun 13:00: Community Council | 26 Jun 15:00: Kernel Team | 27 Jun 12:00: Edubuntu | 27 Jun 20:00: Xubuntu Developers | 28 Jun 15:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 03 Jul 19:00: Technical Board
<gnomefreak> asac: and hjmf_ dont forget to show up to CC meeting on 26th :)
<gnomefreak> asac: i added your gnash-0.8.0 to the preview arcive wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives so people dont have to upgrade ff tb and others if they dont want to :)
<asac> gnomefreak: thats tuesday right?
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> yeah ... will attend
<gnomefreak> i think your funkymonkey is borked
<asac> my funkymonkey=
<asac> hehe
<asac> what happens?
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> it doesnt give me download dialog (it did on iceape but failed to create crome dir
<gnomefreak> chrome
<asac> gnomefreak: oh ... for iceape i have no idea if it works
<gnomefreak> im gonna try to wget it
<asac> anyway ... i have to go out for another 30 min or so ... get some sun and a latte macchiato on the street ;)
<gnomefreak> ok have fun :)
<asac> will be here afterwards for full evening
<asac> doing some other stuff, but being in responsive mode :)
<asac> ok cu later
<asac> here i am :)
<asac> JenFraggle: still there?
<JenFraggle> hello
<asac> Bug 120781 becomes more and more mysterious
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120781 in firefox "Firefox hangs on websites when using gecko-mediaplayer plug in/gnome-mediaplayer/mplayer" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120781
<asac> JenFraggle: ola
<asac> JenFraggle: were are you from?
<asac> where
<asac>  :)
<JenFraggle> uk
<asac> interesting ... because you have a googlemail.com address instead of a gmail.com one
<asac> i thought only germans get those addresses because of trademark infringment
<JenFraggle> that is what google gave me :(
<asac> maybe they thought you were german ;)
<asac> not that i matters :)
<JenFraggle> just takes longer to type
<asac> JenFraggle: i thin @gmail.com will work too
<asac> JenFraggle: so where did you get stuck in wiki?
<JenFraggle> i'm trying that
<JenFraggle> the 2 bits you said to put in :o)
<asac> have you read the "states" page?
<JenFraggle> yes
<asac> our bug procedures are documented here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Procedures
<asac> ah ok
<asac> i think that page would be a perfect place to fill in a more general introduction
<JenFraggle> it is a bit small at present
<asac> exactly ... the states page should be more specific though
<JenFraggle> it has the old states on it, doesn't it?
<asac> ok ... just fixed the states page to use the new bug-tracker state Incomplete instead of Needs info
<asac> JenFraggle: just fixed it :) ^^^
<asac> its still valid
<asac> its not yet clear how we will the Todo and Triaged states ... but since confirmed still exists, there is no need to hurry
<asac> JenFraggle: ok ... so basically our workflow is like this:
<asac> 1. bugs come in as New (previously Unconfirmed)
<JenFraggle> incomplete is the one for beginners, is that right?
<asac> JenFraggle: more or less ... yes
<JenFraggle> ok
<asac> when bugs come in as "New" someone has to look at it and decide whats next
<asac> in general a bug can be a feature bug, a crash bug ... or a packaging bug
<asac> for now we subsume feature bugs and packaging bugs.
<asac> so basically its just ... either its a crasher ... or something else
<JenFraggle> ok
<asac> depending on this there are different activities that need to be done to get a bug started
<asac> for crashers its getting a proper crash report
<asac> ok ... when you see a "New" crash bug you move it to incomplete
<asac> in case there is no crash report attached, the task that needs to get done is a simple wone:
<asac> one:
<asac> mt-needreport
<asac> (so when moving it to Incomplete you set the tag, so people that want to help on needreport bugs can get a good list bugs that they can process)
<JenFraggle> ok
<asac> need report task is simple: try to get the crash report the user forgot or didn't manage to attach
<asac> once the crash report is attached it needs a retrace, so we tag it as mt-needretrace
<asac> a retrace allows us to see details of a crash report:
<asac> e.g. where did the crash occur in the program source code and what values were assigned to the variables at the time of the crash
<asac> thus you can use a different name for retrace: "symbolize"
<JenFraggle> i see.  i haven't done anything like this which so that makes it awkward to write about
<asac> JenFraggle: its not needed to describe in detail ... just like above in your own words would be good
<asac> JenFraggle: think about it like this:
<JenFraggle> i just need to have an idea of what happens and at present I don't really know.  this is really helpful
<asac> a crash reporter in its initial/raw form is just a huge blob of binary data ... that you cannot see anything about
<asac> retracing aka symbolizing brings makes it readable for human eyes
<JenFraggle> ok
<asac> JenFraggle: let me show you an example
<asac> wait a second
<JenFraggle> np
<asac> e.g. this is a unsymbolized stacktrace: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/6493913/Stacktrace.txt
<asac> while this is the symbolized one: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/6638744/retraced_Stacktrace.txt
<asac> in the symbolized case you can see exactly in what function it crashed in (e.g. the top most line)
<JenFraggle> i wondered why they were really short sometimes, those ones need to be retraced
<asac> yes right
<asac> they are just binary blobs without much sense ... so when you retrace you can see the backtrace ... that is often helpful to figure out the cause
<JenFraggle> that is what i was using to do the clue files too
<asac> how to retrace is out of scope for the introduction.
<asac> yes right
<asac> you try to find duplicates by matching the functions in the backtrace
<asac> aka stacktrace :)
<JenFraggle> yes
<asac> ok ... lets go further ... if you have specific questions about this (e.g. when writing etc.) you can always ask
<JenFraggle> yep sure
<asac> ok ... this is pretty much the end of the "special" treatment of crash reports.
* hjmf is stuck with the way apport reports stuff (sorry for the noise)
<JenFraggle> nw
<hjmf> this is the expected output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27023/
<asac> hjmf: no problem :)
<hjmf> and this is how apport reports it bug 121996
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121996 in firefox "apport hook test" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121996
<hjmf> check the ExtensionSummary file
<hjmf> dunno why
<asac> hjmf: maybe everything that is "multi-line" goes to a attachment?
<hjmf> yes, that's not the problem
<asac> no it isn't
<asac> whats the problem?
<hjmf> the problem is that the attachment should have 29 lines as in  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27023/
<hjmf> and it just have 5 :/
<hjmf> I thought it was because the encoding, so I unicode the utf-8 strings
<hjmf> but no way :/
<asac> yeah ... my initial idea was that it chokes on some character
<asac> ... age Pack' ( ... <- maybe the apostroph ?
<hjmf> no, because I tested before and it wasn't there
<hjmf> ... it is just a string, apport should take it as it is
<asac> hjmf: don't waste too much time in it ... maybe give the apport code a quick glance but if you don't see any obvious bug i would just suggest to write this to a mktemp file and attach that as any file
<asac> anyway ... smells like an apport bug
<asac> apport hooks are probably not that much tested
<asac> we should be one of the lead-users :)
<hjmf> :) I was thinking of something like that
<asac> maybe it assumes some fixed length?
<asac> have you tried to dump some arbitrary text
<asac> and see if it gets cut?
<hjmf> I'm gonna test first a dump into a file-like object to see what happens...
<asac> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/105810
<asac> there is text :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> hjmf: maybe look at code
<asac> e.g. what is done when
<asac> hopefully its well encapsulated and can be seen from code in 1-2 minutes :)
<asac> JenFraggle: where are we?
<hjmf> ty (and sorry) :)
<asac> hjmf: no problem at all :)
<JenFraggle> symbolise
<asac> ah rigth
<asac> ok  ... once you have symbolized a crash report you try to find duplicates :)
<asac> in the same time you try to find a testcase ... which is actually the same that you do when you receive a non-crasher bug
<asac> so ... when a testcase is needed you tag it as mt-testcase
<JenFraggle> ok
<asac> (note: we are still in incomplete)
<asac> mt-testcase is a more or less simple task as well
<JenFraggle> ok
<asac> you try to get a good step by step description from the reporter
<asac> how to reproduce the bug
<asac> if he complains about broken GUI et al you also want screenshots
<asac> basically you are done with mt-needtestcase if there is a description that allows others
<asac> to verify if the bug exists
<JenFraggle> makes sense
<asac> so if you find a testcase you can either reproduce with that ... or maybe you cannot reproduce on your own
<hjmf> fixed bug 122006 (ExtensionSummary.txt) :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122006 in firefox "apport hook test" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122006
<hjmf> bye I'm off
<asac> hjmf: great
<hjmf> cool :D
<JenFraggle> bye
<hjmf> cy
<asac> JenFraggle: in case you cannot reproduce you cannot say: "this is not a bug" ... as it might only appear in some specific setups
<asac> JenFraggle: so you tag it mt-needtester
<asac> JenFraggle: basically mt-needtester exists to verify if the testcase attached is good enough to reproduce by third parties
<JenFraggle> ok
<asac> task is like: you try to verify if the testcase works ... and if the bug is not reproducible for everyone you offer to assist to test things for a developer
<JenFraggle> ok
<asac> ok ... when you have a testcase that works a bug is not incomplete anymore
<asac> but since you might not be really sure if a bug is complete now ... you tagg it mt-confirm and keep it in incomplete state
<asac> mt-confirm is then a task for skilled people that can review testcase and crash report if its good enough to go on
<asac> if it is, it goes to state confirmed :)
<JenFraggle> ok
<asac> otherwise the mt-confirm processor will drop instructions what is still needed and tagg accordingly.
<asac> e.g. if he thinks that the testcase is not good enough he will tagg mt-needtestcase
<JenFraggle> ok
<asac> in this way triagers get feedback and will probably learn.
<JenFraggle> cool
<asac> ok ... confirmed has again a few sub-states
<asac> in general confirmed exists to find a solution for us
<JenFraggle> right
<asac> solution means: either push things upstream (if we cannot deal with them) ... or evaluate a solution
<asac> for pushing things upstream we have two substates: mt-upstream and mt-postupstream.
<asac> mt-upstream exists because bugzilla.mozilla.org has loads of bugs ... and we don't want to post duplicates
<JenFraggle> ok
<asac> so we need a few people that try to find if a bug already exists.
<asac> if we are pretty sure that a bug is not yet posted we move to mt-postupstream ...
<asac> that task implies that someone reports an upstream bug and later volunteers to answer questions that mozilla developers might have
<JenFraggle> ok
<asac> ok ... if you posted the bug upstream you will tagg it mt-confirm ... so a developer or skilled triager can verify that the bug was submitted properly and that
<asac> its on track ... e.g. the bug was confirmed upstream, which is essential that any mozilla developer will ever look at it
<asac> once the bug is properly posted upstream and on-track the ubuntu bug moves to state "in progress"
<asac> as there is not much more to do for us
<asac> we delegated the bug upstream
<JenFraggle> ok
<asac> ok ... for bugs that are important enough that we fix them on our own ... or if they are ubuntu specific bugs (like packaging problems)
<asac> we tag things as mt-eval instead of mt-upstream
<asac> this means that people should evaluate where the problem stems from and how we can fix things
<JenFraggle> ok
<asac> those bugs are probably the ones that need most knowledge about packaging and even C/C++ coding in some cases
* JenFraggle shudders
<asac> and are probably suitable for MOTUs or someone else interested in that
<asac> :)
* JenFraggle relaxes
<asac> there are cases where we want to help upstream (if they are important) ... those are mt-eval as well.
<asac> ok ... as always when evaluation is done and solution is outlined in the bug you can tag mt-confirm
<asac> so developer can again verify that it really is feasible and can be worked on
<JenFraggle> ok
<asac> for now the developer moves those bugs to In progress as well ... but i think we will use triaged as well
<asac> not as well, but instead of it
<asac> so in progress really means ... its in progress (like in someone is working on it)
<JenFraggle> sure
<asac> ok .. i think the rest is easy to understand ... when bugs that are in progress get fixed .. the ideally go to "Fix Committed" as soon as there is a patch available or the fix was really committed to some repository
<asac> once we release a package with that fix it goes to "Fix Released" :)
<asac> then we are done
<JenFraggle> cool
<asac> and have processed the bug from New to Fix Released
<asac> most bugs that go to cofirmed should get fix released at some point (in an idealistic world)
<JenFraggle> keep the punters happy and all that
<asac> but hopefully most bugs won't go to confirmed, but are rejected in state incomplete as "Invalid"
<asac> not hopefully ... but if you don't get a good testcase out of a bug you often just cannot fix it.
<asac> so crashers without duplicates and no testcase get rejected after some time of inactivity (i think its 2 month now)
<JenFraggle> ok
<asac> if a bug doesn't find any valid tester it gets invalid as well at some point
<asac> same of course for testcase
<JenFraggle> makes sense
<asac> however if the process is perfect there would be nearly zero Confirmed -> Invalid transitions ;)
<asac> but in reality that will happen as well i guess
<asac> ok i think thats enough
<asac> hopefully ubuntulog recorded this seession :)
<asac> so you can reread ;)
<asac> lets see
<JenFraggle> i was going to save transcript.  i don't know about ubuntulog
<asac> yeah please save as well :)
<asac> just in case the ubuntulog was broken
<asac> hmmm its here: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam-current.html
<asac> but doesn't appear to be 'live' ... or even broken
<JenFraggle> i have saved a transcript
<asac> JenFraggle: maybe you can post this transcript to wiki ?
<asac> somewhere linked from the bug procedure page :)
<JenFraggle> as is or edited?
<asac> dunno  ...maybe cut the hjmf discussion
<asac> the rest is good as a transscript
<JenFraggle> ok
<asac> hope it was a bit helpful :)
<JenFraggle> very helpful, thanks
<asac> i think you need to chew on this ... especially since i ran through the confirmed state :)
<asac> but i tried my best :)
<JenFraggle> i'll work on this and let you know when i'm ready to find out where to find good beginner ones which was the other suggestion
<asac> yeah cool!
<JenFraggle> it's good for me too as i'm learning by doing the wiki
<asac> anyone on gutsy here? ... does the "report bug ..." menu entry still exist in firefox gutsy?
<JenFraggle> building up to being brave enough to have a go at a bug myself one day
<asac> JenFraggle: edit right away
<asac> JenFraggle: yes ... you can definitly help on Incomplete bugs ... maybe i will find the time to gather some good bugs as a reference to see how easy things are ;)
<JenFraggle> thanks
<asac> JenFraggle: otherwise if you subscribe to mozilla-bugs
<asac> and read some of the bugs ... then you should be able to see how things work :)
<JenFraggle> asac: i think i have already
<asac> ah cool
<asac> don't be shy ... we read most reports and if you really do things wrong, we will fix things and let you know :)
<asac> which is not bad at all
<asac> ;)
<asac> its often easier to learn by doing than just by watching :)
<JenFraggle> well i'm going to log off now and do some work on it, thanks for your help
<asac> JenFraggle: yeah ... thanks 2
<asac> cu
* asac doing something else ... will be available though :)
<bluekuja> heya asac
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> it was --enable-renderer=Agg and?
<asac> yeah
<asac> bluekuja: --disable-klash :)
<asac> but s/Agg/agg/ ;)
<bluekuja> thanks
<bluekuja> I'm quite angry now
<asac> why?
<bluekuja> for a guy that commented my work
<asac> he?
<asac> which work?
<bluekuja> I did an error in versioning a package
<bluekuja> on a debdiff
<asac> url?
<bluekuja> and he said "your broken debdiffs (I don't think that's the first time)"
<bluekuja> he dont know me
<bluekuja> and my work
<bluekuja> and he say stuff like that
<bluekuja> OMG
<asac> hmm ... a troll?
<bluekuja> a MOTU
<asac> url?
<bluekuja> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/121593
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121593 in gmsh "Merge gmsh (2.0.7-1.1) from debian unstable" [Wishlist,Incomplete] 
<bluekuja> asac: that's it
<asac> ok ... i don't see much offending in there
<asac> adri2000 ?
<bluekuja> pm ;)
<bluekuja> yea
<asac> bluekuja: he is french ... so not a native speaker
<asac> try to assume good faith
<bluekuja> I'm italian
<bluekuja> not native too
<asac> yeah ... doesn't matter ;) ... some are better in english ... some are worse
<asac> french tend be at the bottom of the foodchain ;) when it comes to english ;)
<bluekuja> I know
<bluekuja> but it's what he wants to mean
<asac> hehe ... did he tell you what other parts are not-good of the debdiff?
<bluekuja> nope
<bluekuja> just versioning
<bluekuja> (my error)
<asac> bluekuja: which debdiff got uploaded?
<asac> i think adri's comment: "And it seems that the sponsor who uploaded the first debdiff failed to see that it was a bad debdiff."
<asac> points out that the sponsor took the wrong one :)
<asac> e.g. the one with cruft
<asac> so nothing against you, but the sponsor that is
<bluekuja> he uploaded second one
<bluekuja> then I made
<bluekuja> and bug-fix
<bluekuja> and it got applied
<bluekuja> on debian
<bluekuja> instead of ubuntu previous version
<bluekuja> (bug-fix not a merge)
<asac> ah ok
<asac> bluekuja: just go on :)
<asac> dunno if you pinged im through pm first
<asac> in case, just don't do it in future
<bluekuja> I'm currently talking with him
<bluekuja> I dont like what he said
<asac> hmm
<asac> be careful
<asac> you might esacalate this whole thing by bugging him
<asac> do it in public
<bluekuja> I just want to clarify what he said me
<asac> then things will be better thought out
<bluekuja> he said that
<bluekuja> "when a motu told me "you did that wrong" I said "ok", fixed it, etc."
<bluekuja> and btw it's what I do
<bluekuja> but I've never heard of a MOTU
<bluekuja> that comments out my work
<bluekuja> like he did
<asac> yeah ... just remember: "when you feel angry", stop communicating about that issue until you found rest :)
<bluekuja> respect is something everyone should have
<asac> ok
<asac> i really have no idea what exactly was said :) ... just do what you want ;)
<asac> just be nice :)
<bluekuja> hard to be nice
<bluekuja> when I'm angry like now
<bluekuja> asac: this things make me feel really sad
<bluekuja> *these
<bluekuja> asac; I'm building gnash with those two configure variables, then I check if it builds against libagg
<bluekuja> and then we're done
<asac> bluekuja: get over it ... its not worth to waste any emotional affection on this .... most people are nice
<asac> however there always will be conflicts, smart-ass et al
<bluekuja> lol
<asac> bluekuja: actually I would like to have klash as well
<asac> but atm it doesn't build with agg
<asac> e.g. configure fails
<bluekuja> ah yea
<asac> so ... to get klash going with agg we need to backport something from cvs HEAD
<asac> once gnash builds well with agg we can do ... try that.
<asac> anyway ... for agg it should be enough to see that gnash without klash works
<asac> ... so we can upload new agg version :
<asac> )
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> now building
<bluekuja> asac: what do you think about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-themes-ubuntu/+bug/107165?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107165 in firefox-themes-ubuntu "patch to add menu icons" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<asac> bluekuja: src/custom/browser.css.diff looks broken
<asac> looks like its a diff of a diff
<bluekuja> yeah
<asac> though the original diff wasn't even unified
<bluekuja> well I'll leave it where it is then
<asac> maybe ask author for clarification
<bluekuja> ok
<bluekuja> asac; I'm getting a E: Couldn't find package swfmill
<bluekuja> in unstable
<bluekuja> build-machine is updated
<bluekuja> I can see it on debian PTS
<bluekuja> checking something
<bluekuja> ok fixed
<bluekuja> ;)
<asac> bluekuja: ah you work on debian?
<asac> i was thinking you are doing this on ubuntu ;)
<bluekuja> asac: yeah, using debian build-machine
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> anyway swfmill should be in debian
<bluekuja> yup
<asac> while its not in ubuntu afaik
<bluekuja> yeah
<asac> should not be needed for gnash
<asac> why do you get it?
<asac> bluekuja: please don't use debian package
<asac> but ubuntu source
<asac> debian is stuck in NEW
<asac> so in debian you get old package
<asac> version should be 0.8.0something
<bluekuja> yup
<asac> and in that package there is no swfmill build-dep :)
<asac> or build from bzr
<asac> its in my code
<asac> page on launchpad
<bluekuja> asac: should i use ubuntu's debian dir for gnash?
<bluekuja> not debian one then
<asac> yes forget about debian
<asac> :)
<asac> use ubuntu's or my bzr branch
<bluekuja> ok
<asac> and the ubuntu orig
<bluekuja> asac: branch name?
<bluekuja> for gnash
<asac> https://code.launchpad.net/gnash/
<asac> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/gnash/ubuntu
<asac> http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/gnash/trunk/revision/vcs-imports%40canonical.com-20070609194204-el9jsq041wcjon2l?start_revid=vcs-imports%40canonical.com-20070624054940-2eipisj3y0clxv5d
<asac> thats somehow the diff we need on branch :)
<asac> to get kde build with agg
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/klash_agg_trunk.diff
<asac> :)
<asac> if we are happy it just applies ... but more likely that need to be merged somehow
<asac> but who knows :)
<asac> bluekuja: ^^^
<bluekuja> asac: back
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> ./autogen.sh
<bluekuja> make: ./autogen.sh: Command not found
<bluekuja> building gnash
<bluekuja> (new)
* gnomefreak wonders why the ,.autogen.sh
<gnomefreak> i mean /.
* gnomefreak gone agian
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-06-16
<asac> fta: what was your idea for providing extensibility for things like type=amo
<asac> ?
<fta> either values that are mini shell scripts, like in mozclient, or an API just calling binaries with a fixed list of arguments so those binaries could be in any language
<Nafallo> woha. thunderbird seems nicer than evo :-P
<asac> fta: debian bug 480796
<ubottu> Debian bug 480796 in kazehakase "Don't build depend on libxul-dev" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/480796
<asac> fta: right. i like the binary idea. can we find a good set of parameters for them?
<asac> Nafallo: why?
<asac> Nafallo: why do you recognize now :) ?
<Nafallo> it's fast, the filters are more clever to setup, it seems very easy to use. the thing remaining would be how good the spam filter works.
<fta> asac, i'm tired, i'm no longer thinking clearly, could we just write this down and continue later ?
<Nafallo> asac: thought I might try it after reading a certain non-public thread ;-)
<asac> yes, can you copy/paste the log somewhere? i think my irssi log is out-of-order right now :(
<asac> ubuntulog: is there
<asac> so there will be a log online tomorrow
<asac> but better get a copy
<fta> damn, my virtual machine is not booting, 5h lost
<asac> ill try to get some basic text out of it
<asac> fta: why not use virtual box?
<asac> or are you trying other CPUs?
<asac> Nafallo: should be the default :)
<fta> i wanted to create an amd64 intrepid on my i386 intrepid
<Nafallo> asac: there are to much missing to make it default now.
<asac> Nafallo: there was a survey recently where thunderbird was the most used free-software mail-client
<asac> with 50% of market share among all free clients
<asac> Nafallo: does evo work out of the box with exchange setups here?
<Nafallo> asac: yes.
<asac> i mean mostly feature complete not just mail
<asac> e.g. all the calendar stuff and so on
<fta> asac, so i started with an amd64 hardy desktop iso. it fucked up at grub-isntall
<Nafallo> asac: ah. I never tried that :-)
<asac> Nafallo: just mail works with thunderbird
<asac> Nafallo: my opinion is that every feature we are missing in thunderbird is not-important enough unless its out-of-the-box exchange calendaring support :)
<Nafallo> asac: how about the common gnome backends? something we could put effort into?
<asac> Nafallo: i agree that thunderbird could get better gnome integration
<asac> Nafallo: i guess you are talking about evolution data server. what features does that thing provide?
<Nafallo> asac: I'd say that we should put effort into working on that if that's what we want, cause I don't like the idea about changing core apps in any release other than right after a LTS :-)
<Nafallo> asac: yea. we are. calendar (which I assume we would like to integrate easier with tbird), address books, memos and tasks.
<Nafallo> that's the ones I can see.
<Nafallo> I wonder if it wouldn't be better to make gnome integrate with tbird though...
<asac> Nafallo: so how is calendar better integrated in the desktop? is it just that its somehow integrated with the gnome-panel calendar applet?
<Nafallo> the clock-applet integrates with EDS
<asac> Nafallo: otherwise i just see that evolution data server is a server to store calendaring data
<asac> Nafallo: yeah ... so just the clock-applet. anything else?
<Nafallo> hmm. I don't really use the calendar to be honest with you :-)
<asac> yeah. i wonder who uses this feature that blocks tbird from default install :)
<Nafallo> business people I'd recon :-/
<asac> anyway. i'd say if its just clock applet we could make clock applet aware of ical standard so it can display whatever you manage with sunbird/lightning
<Nafallo> what about openoffice and pidgin? I use neither of those :-)
<Nafallo> the addressbook is clearly ekiga and pidgin. also gnome-control-center.
<asac> how would pidgin integrate with eds?
<asac> ah address book
<asac> ok
<Nafallo> automatic sync against the... yea
<Nafallo> ekiga use EDS for it's addressbook OOTB
<Nafallo> ooh. what about deskbar-applet?
<asac> Nafallo: how comprehensible is eds API ?
<Nafallo> wouldn't know. haven't poked those bits of the desktop for years :-)
<Nafallo> I'd say we add an agenda item to the next desktop meeting.
<Nafallo> raising the discussion in the right place :-)
<asac> well ... better be well prepared for battle I'd say
<Nafallo> and with seb and daniel around :-)
<Nafallo> hehe. yes. but then again... it doesn't actually /have/ to be solved in intrepid ibex :-)
<Nafallo> if we could I'd be happy to see it, but otherwise it's more likely to be specs for intrepid+1 :-/
<asac> Nafallo: we have to do research first. there certainly must be discussion about EDS in thunderbird integration and there might be issues :)
<asac> but maybe its that tbird devs just dont consider EDS a real standard
<Nafallo> how about getting rid about EDS? can we have gnome use the mozilla stuff? would that be to hard?
<Nafallo> s/about\ E/of\ E/
<asac> Nafallo: well. mozilla doesnt ship servers around their data
<asac> mozilla bug 410076
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 410076 in Internal Components "create a eds (evolution-data-server) provider [extension fodder]" [Enhancement,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=410076
<Nafallo> ehrm... my INBOX on my personal account has 2k mails in evo, 41.3k in tbird :-/
<asac> mozilla bug 408158
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 408158 in General "Add-on to access evolution-data-server back-end..." [Enhancement,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=408158
<asac> Nafallo: wrong count number?
<Nafallo> nafallo@wizard:~$ evolution --force-shutdown
<Nafallo> Shutting down evolution-data-server-2.22 (Evolution Calendar file and webcal backend / Evolution Addressbook file backend)
<Nafallo> Shutting down evolution-alarm-notify (Evolution Calendar alarm notification service)
<Nafallo> asac: different spamhandling :-P
<asac> interesting
<asac> webcal? doesnt lightning support webcal?
<Nafallo> I rather have spam moved from the inbox, and evo apparently just mark it as spam and shows it in a virtual junk folder :-)
<asac> Nafallo: yeah ;) ... so a filter :)
<asac> Nafallo: most likely evolution hides it based on a header
<asac> i think you can create virtual folders in thunderbird with filter criterias
<asac> so you could do a simliar inbox-filtered-spam
<Nafallo> I told it to move junk to Junk, so it's very unresponsive now ;-)
<asac> Nafallo: you have to train tbird first
<asac> unless you dont want to use bayes
<Nafallo> I think it reads whatever Evo did to the spam :-)
<Nafallo> looks like it got it right anyway.
<asac> Nafallo: take care ;) ... not that it just looks like and it removes the wrong ones now
<Nafallo> it will not remove, just move?
<Nafallo> :-)
<asac> yeah
<asac> unless you configure it to remove directly
<Nafallo>  9571 nafallo   20   0  740m 522m  17m S    8 53.8   1:46.80 thunderbird-bin
<asac> not sure what the default is :-P
<Nafallo> I configured it to move it to Junk. the default was to just mark it.
<asac> ah
<Nafallo> my god I get lots of spam :-/
<Nafallo> at some point I'll have enough free memory to start firefox and read the URLs you linked :-)
<Nafallo> hmm. thunderbird likes to eat A LOT of memory :-/
<asac> Nafallo: compact your inbox
<asac> that might free mem as well
<asac> right click on folder and "compact folder ..."
<Nafallo> seems I have to learn it a bit at a time, otherwise it just downloads messages until I get out of swap :-P
<asac> Nafallo: hmm ... well. the learning is rather a one time thing
<Nafallo> just that I have 40k mails to handpick from ;-)
<asac> Nafallo: filter by spamassasin header
<asac> then learn the complete folder :)
<asac> ok i am off. have fun!
<Nafallo> that would have been easier if I had actually ran spamassassin rather than bogofilter :-P
<Nafallo> oki. see ya :-)
<armin76> asac: do you remember the bug about the extensions always showing up as new?
<asac> armin76: always as new?
<asac> e.g. always popping up the dialog?
<armin76> yup
<asac> armin76: home on nfs mount or something?
<armin76> nope
<armin76> wasn't there a bug report somewhere?
<armin76> oh, nvm
<armin76> closing ff normally fixes it :P
<asac> armin76: l00ser
<armin76> haha
<armin76> die :P
<armin76> !info intrepid unspell
<ubottu> 'unspell' is not a valid distribution
<armin76> !info hunspell intrepid
<ubottu> hunspell (source: hunspell): spell checker and morphological analyzer (program). In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.2-2 (intrepid), package size 83 kB, installed size 224 kB
<armin76> asac: fta_: oh, i have a patch for hunspell-1.2
<armin76> http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo/src/patchsets/mozilla-firefox/3.0_rc1/100-system-hunspell-corrections.patch?view=markup
<armin76> is not mine
<asac> armin76: is that better than what we have?
<asac> or does it tackle something else
<asac> armin76: mozilla bug 429747
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 429747 in Build Config "Fails to build with system hunspell 1.2" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=429747
<jbotscharow> hi all
<asac> hi
<jbotscharow> has the xubuntu-users mailing list been silent the last few days or am I having some sort of email isses?
<jbotscharow> sorry in wrong tab, boy, is my face red!
<asac> hehe
<jbotscharow> go ahead, laugh at the poor newbie LOL I'm laughing too :-)
<armin76> asac: no idea, works fine for me
<fta> hi
<fta> Jazzva, rhythmbox has the same problem as liferea :P
<Jazzva> fta: Great... So does Pidgin window - if it's minimised, you're on another desktop, and someone sends you a message you won't be able to move it by clicking on the button
<Jazzva> :)
<fta> i don't use Pidgin
<fta> deluge is affected too
<Jazzva> yay... But I won't be able to look into it today and tomorrow. Now I'm coding linker for the assembler output :).
<fta> :)
<fta> stevel, hi, could you please tell me if there's a tag for songbird 0.6 in your svn ? or which exact revision i should pull ?
<stevel> fta: the branch hasn't been pushed yet.... preed (our build/release eng) is stuck on an urgent issue trying to figure out why 0.5->0.6 builds are failing to go.  but it's next on his list of things to do
<stevel> you can track http://bugzilla.songbirdnest.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10010 if you want an update
<stevel> when we get it pushed
<ubottu> bugzilla.songbirdnest.com bug 10010 in Build Release "Would like a public tag/branch for 0.6" [Major,New]
<fta> stevel, ok, no ETA then?
<stevel> fta: i'm hoping this week
<fta> ok, thanks
<psyke83> hi, is it possible to tweak/hack firefox or xulrunner so that it uses a *different* gtk theme to render widgets on websites? I'm working on the dark UbuntuStudio theme, and the dark widgets simply look out of place on most websites. If we could force Firefox to use widgets from a "light" theme such as Human or Human-Murrine it would completely solve our problem
<gnomefreak> my sister and half sister will be here in the morning, so most of the week will be spent with them, i hope. but i will stop in everyday since they will be sleeping late.
<gnomefreak> de.archive.ubuntu seems to be messed up for interpid
<gnomefreak> main has md5sum issues
* gnomefreak changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: http://tinyurl.com/5uy273. Mailing List: ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com. Please help Mozilla QA tracker: http://tinyurl.com/4mooo2. Look for Firefox-3 RC2 to hit a repo near you soon. | firefox-3 blockers: http://tinyurl.com/5cdqvp | Next meeting will be held on Sunday 06/22/2008 at 1800 UTC in #ubuntu-meeting. You can find the agenda for the meeting at: http://tinyurl.com/2ekzoq
<fta> psyke83, just read your pm, I don't use a dark theme. it's just that songbird guys hacked xul to better suits their needs for dark app theme. so it's a different xul dedicated to songbird.
<psyke83> ah ;)
<psyke83> too bad
<gnomefreak> is packaging python the same as packaging any other package?
<fta> gnomefreak, most of the time, no.
<gnomefreak> :(
<psyke83> fta: so there's no way to "coax" firefox to use a different gtkrc for widgets only on websites?
<gnomefreak> brb have to fix term
<fta> songbird hacked mozilla/layout/style/forms.css to import their style
<fta> psyke83, ^^, like http://bugzilla.songbirdnest.com/show_bug.cgi?id=4080
<ubottu> bugzilla.songbirdnest.com bug 4080 in Feathers "change text and/or highlight color of highlighted text in text entry fields" [Major,Verified: fixed]
<fta> but we can't do that to the default xul
<fta> i don't know if we can trick ff with a gtkrc
<psyke83> fta, I would imagine it would require some xulrunner hacking, as we'd need to change the behaviour just for something like: "@-moz-document url-prefix(http), url-prefix(file)"
<psyke83> (so as not to affect the appearance of the actual firefox interface)
<psyke83> anyway thanks for the link!
<gnomefreak> anyone with gmail having STMP issues?
<gnomefreak> with Tbird-2
<gnomefreak> seems to be IMAp+Tbird issue
<gnomefreak> i dont like broken mail. is there a way to change IMAP to POP in Tbird without removing account and re making it?
<gnomefreak> fta: did you do anything related to bookmarks in latest firefox-3 in your PPA?
<fta> nope
<fta> btw, intrepid is now ahead of my ppa
<fta> oh, maybe not
<gnomefreak> nope yours is ahead
<gnomefreak> it added some of the orig. bookmarks back to my bookmarks item, the ones that say get bookmark addons and mozilla bookmarks recently bookmarked ect..
<gnomefreak> so now i have 2 atleast of each of those
<Jazzva> So, RC2 is actually final version for us, right?
<fta> yep, it's equiv to final, same sources
<Jazzva> Cool :)
<gnomefreak> asac: you around? bug 239826 seems to be a site issue on Mozilla servers not really a bug in package. can you please confirm and close as you wish or leave open and reply to my post about asking you.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239826 in firefox-3.0 "Viewing source of "Reported Attack Site"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239826
<asac> gnomefreak: looking
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks
<asac> gnomefreak: upstream bug is linked?
<gnomefreak> asac: yes
<asac> ok all fine then
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> fta: you use ifupdown to manager network right?
<asac> how do you configure dns name if you have static config in /etc/network/interfaces?
<Nafallo> asac: can be done by installed some extra package I can't remember what it's called...
<fta> asac, /etc/hosts
<asac> fta: /etc/hosts? you mean /etc/resolv.conf?
<Nafallo> resolvconf - nameserver information handler
<fta> resolv.conf for dns servers, but /etc/hosts for anything else
<asac> fta: yeah my question is about dns ;)
<fta> then resolv.conf
<asac> fta: dont understand that :( .... i mean you want to configure everything in /etc/network/interfaces?
<fta> why ? i don't have any dns stuff in /etc/network/interfaces
<asac> fta: but you have static ips?
<fta> yes
<asac> most likely you just have one interface then
<asac> and dont roam
<fta> indeed, my desktops don't roam :)
<asac> what does resolvconf do?
<asac> the package i mean
<fta> i don't have it
<Nafallo> can't remember exactly how it worked, but I know you can set dnses inside interfaces and have it just update automagically
<asac> Nafallo: hmm. ok
<asac> dns-nameservers :/
<asac> dns-nameserver
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-06-17
<asac> bug 240028
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240028 in language-pack-es-base "Problem in language-pack-es-base order installation makes Firefox translations lost" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/240028
 * asac 404 -> NetworkManager work
<armin76> asac: bumb ff! :D
<asac> armin76: out?
<armin76> nope
<asac> armin76: then let me sleep again :)
 * asac 404 -> NetworkManager work
<Jazzva> Found "Hi all: Download Day starts on June 17th at 10 a.m. PDT. Check this out for local times: http://tinyurl.com/4e7fv5" here http://www.spreadfirefox.com/node/2438 ... Now off to school. Have fun :)
<jbotscharow> asac: you there?
<asac> ok
<cwong1> asac: ping
<asac> cwong1: will be back in 1h
<asac> have to run
<cwong1> asac: ok later
<asac> ffox 3 pushed to hardy-updates. lets party!
* asac changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: http://tinyurl.com/5uy273. Mailing List: ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com. Please help Mozilla QA tracker: http://tinyurl.com/4mooo2. Firefox 3 released to hardy-updates! | Next meeting will be held on Sunday 06/22/2008 at 1800 UTC in #ubuntu-meeting. You can find the agenda for the meeting at: http://tinyurl.com/2ekzoq
* asac changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: http://tinyurl.com/5uy273 | Mailing List: ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com | Please help Mozilla QA tracker: http://tinyurl.com/4mooo2 | Firefox 3 released to hardy-updates! | Next meeting will be held on Sunday 06/22/2008 at 1800 UTC in #ubuntu-meeting. You can find the agenda for the meeting at: http://tinyurl.com/2ekzoq
<armin76> quick!
<armin76> bumb!
<Jazzva> heh :)... Waiting for the download to get up. So far, on official site we have Fx 3 version 2.0.0.14 ... http://tinyurl.com/6hcgg9 Fun! :)
<jcastro> asac: congrats, you too fta!
<jcastro> asac: ok, now get to work on n-m .7
<jcastro> (just kidding)
<asac> jcastro: its in bzr
<asac> jcastro: i am about to upload a new snapshot to PPA
<asac> jcastro: unfortunately upstream is currently a bit unstable because they do a bit refactoring
<armin76> lies
<jcastro> asac: should we do a forums-thread like we did for hardy?
<asac> jcastro: yeah. ill let you know once i have something stable
<asac> (well, unstable :))
<jcastro> heh, last time there were plenty of people willing to break their laptops
<asac> yeah ... thats why i consider to upload this week ;)
<cwong1> asac: ping
<stevel> fta: ping
<fta> stevel, pong
<stevel> fta: the Songbird0.6 tag is live, so you should be able to pull it now
<fta> stevel, i see a Songbird0.6 tag, let me try that
<fta> stevel, hm, there's trunk dir inside the tagged branch.. quite unusual. i need to fix my script creating the songbird tarball
<stevel> fta: yeah cause we tag trunk and vendor-binaries
<fta> stevel, hmm, it's still using xul RC1
<stevel> fta: yeah - that's all we QA'd up to so we could ship 0.6
<fta> ok, tarball sounds fine. It's late here so I'll work on that later.
<stevel> okidoke
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-06-18
<asac> bug 239022
<ubottu> asac: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: HTTP Error 503: Service Temporarily Unavailable (https://launchpad.net/bugs/239022/+text)
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok
<fta> ssh: connect to host bazaar.launchpad.net port 22: Connection refused
<asac> yeah
<asac> just hope that the bugmail i send is not discarded :)
<asac> 'night!
<fta> http://np237.livejournal.com/18484.html
<asac> fta: well, i wont consider joss cite-worthy ;)
<asac> cwong1: sorry ... forgot to ping you :/
<asac> cwong1: maybe today :)
<armin76> this is stupid
 * armin76 blames asac 
<armin76> gentoo bug 193954
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 193954 in gnome-control-center "g-keyboard-properties: Ctrl+character doesn't work as expected with multiple layouts (dup-of: 23244)" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193954
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 23244 in gtk "keyboard shortcut mixed when using several keymaps" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/23244
<armin76> eh?
<armin76> http://bugs.gentoo.org/227951 <- still not fixed on 3.0 :(
<asac> armin76: how is that a ffox issue?
<armin76> its a configure script issue
<armin76> asac: nss-3.12 got released
<asac> armin76: tomorrow ;)
<rzr> hi
<asac> hi
<rzr> asac: how can I help w/ Flashblock : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashblock/+bug/239151 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239151 in flashblock "flashblock crashes firefox3" [Undecided,In progress]
<rzr> asac: the code need to be merged your side right ?
<asac> rzr: could you actually reproduce the crash?
<rzr> didnt tried yet, I guess new upstream'll close this bug
<asac> well
<asac> guessing is fine, knowing is better :)
<rzr> And I am lazy to boot  my 2000 db Desktop PC
<rzr> let me ssh to some hardy box :)
<asac> rzr: did you look at your branch? :) https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rzr/firefox-extensions/flashblock.ubuntu
<asac> there are two commits without real email ;)
<rzr> yes I noticed afteraward
<rzr> I used sshfs , and my Env was lost
<asac> rzr: you didnt syn with the released branch before updating
<asac> e.g. there is no release commit on your branch as is in:
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/firefox-extensions/flashblock.ubuntu
<rzr> right
<rzr> let's do it now
<asac> do what?
<rzr> merge
<asac> let me see what happens when merging
<rzr> debian/changelog conflict
<rzr> i am resolving it
<asac> rzr: let me do the fix
<asac> rzr: then drop your branch
<rzr> ok
<asac> and next time start with release branch ;)
<rzr> sure
<Yannig> Hello everybody
<Yannig> Hello asac
<rzr> salut
<Yannig> Salut rzr
<asac> hi
<Yannig> asac: Tell me: what can I do if I want to make test my translations by others on Mac and Windows?
<rzr> Yannig: doing tranlation to occitant ? is there a big translation community there ?
<Yannig> rzr: Me :P
<Yannig> rzr: But I'd like others to test, in order that they tell me what they think of it
<rzr> ok, because I am born in toulouse and lived there 25 years ,and I dont even know how to say "hello world" :)
<Yannig> Two friends of mine would do it, they installed xulrunner and firefox translations but no way :P
<Yannig> rzr: :D
<rzr> a random localisation feature would help pple to learn other languages :)
<Yannig> rzr: but Ubuntu is 11% translated, GNOME 33%, Firefox 36%, etc. :-)
<Yannig> rzr: Why not :)
<rzr> anyone run intrepid here ?, is beta1 out ?
<asac> rzr: i merged it and dropped a comment in bug
<asac> please fix that on top of the release branch i pushed :)
<asac> then tell me and will upload to intrepid
<rzr> ok
<asac> cool
<rzr> i am working on some other package at the same time
<rzr> so dont be too hury
<asac> its just opening a new bug and changing the bug id in changelog :)
<Yannig> asac: Any idea?
<Yannig> rzr: Wouldn't you know? ;-)
<rzr> know what ? I am the guess man :)
<Yannig> rzr: Great, lucky me :-)
<rzr> I see that If you pay me a beer when I am back in occitanie you'll avoid big trouble
<rzr> X forwarding is so slow, Are there libre aternative like NX ?
<Yannig> rzr: Can be done, if you have an answer to my question ;-)
<rzr> the question about merging your changes upstream ?
<Yannig> rzr: Nope :-)
<Yannig> rzr: asac explained me how to make xpi with my Occitan translations, I did them, I installed them on my computer (Ubuntu) and it works
<rzr> I'll suggest you to join a mozilla community
<rzr> like xulfr
<Yannig> I'd like to know how to make them work for people on Windows and Mac
<rzr> they seams pretty active arent they ?
<Yannig> Mozilla does not want to hear from a translating before it's finished :-(
<rzr> mozco
<rzr> there are many communities related to mozilla ... xulfr is one of them
<asac> Yannig: id you try to use them on win?
<Yannig> id.
<Yannig> ?
<asac> did
<Yannig> Nope, it's been a long time I didn't use Win
<Yannig> I'll do it, someone advised me to try Locale switcher
<asac> yeah
<asac> thats the official way of switching locales
<Yannig> Great :-)
<Yannig> Thanks :-)
<asac> maybe you can use matchOS preference, but not sure how to set windows environment to your locale
<Yannig> If Locale switcher works, it will be perfect for testing
 * asac off for a few
<Yannig> See you, I have to go back to work.
<armin76> asac: fta: have you noticed the bug with the spaces in the address bar?
<armin76> asac: fta: if your address bar has an url with spaces, and you do ctrl-c, it translates the spaces to %20 when you paste it, however if you use unix paste(selection) it doesn't
<fta> armin76, same with "'"
<fta> ' => %27
<armin76> fta: any bug upstream?
<fta> not sure it's a bug, both make sense
<armin76> why? ctcl-c converts it
<fta> one selects text, the other selects properly encoded url
<fta> well, i have no strong opinion on which is better
<fta> 16 min left for the download day
<fta> stevel, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/sb-0.6.png
<fta> stevel, seems to work fine, yet i have a lot of error messages in the console
<armin76> fta: asac: btw another bug: #fff is black
<fta> armin76, file a bug
<stevel> fta: awesome :) do you mean the JS console, or the stderr console?
<fta> stevel, both
<stevel> fta: can you pastebin or email them to me (stevel at songbirdnest dot com) and i'll take a look in a bit?
<stevel> (about to go onto a panel for about an hour, but i can take a look after that)
<fta> ok
<fta> 8,249,092
<fta> hm, still moving
<armin76> fta: nevermind that #fff thing :P
<asac> fta_: do we have a seamonkey 1.1 branch?
<asac> gandi: hi
<asac> what can we do?
<armin76> bumb ff :D
<asac> armin76: for you ?
<gandi> asac: I'll have an internet this summer
<gandi> who is a member of Ubuntu community
<asac> internee?
<gandi> and he'd like to work on Ubuntu-Mozilla integration
<gandi> yea
<asac> ah ok
<gandi> sorry, I'm so much used to writing the former ;)
<asac> gandi: hehe. thats good news.
<gandi> would you be able to talk to him and help him choosing most needed things to be done?
<asac> gandi: we have two main topics that are already pretty much specified ;)
<gandi> can I introduce him to you?
<asac> gandi: get him here and we can have a virtual IRC conference
<asac> absolutely
<asac> gandi: when would that be?
<xionox> hi
<gandi> asac: meet xionox
<gandi> xionox: meet asec :)
<armin76> hi asec :D
<gandi> Asec is a leader of Ubuntu Mozilla team
<xionox> ok
<gandi> xionox will be working from Mozilla Europe HQ during summer
<gandi> and he's interested in helping making Firefox work better on Ubuntu :)
<xionox> yep
<armin76> haha
<xionox> :)
<gandi> asac: can you help xionox choose priorities and select what he'll be working on?
<xionox> if I can work on something
<asac> hi xionox
<xionox> hi asac
<asac> xionox: what are your ideas?
<asac> e.g. what areas of integration do you see that can be improved?
<xionox> it is prety well integrated now
<fta_> asac, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/seamonkey/seamonkey-1.1.dev
<asac> i have some concrete things in mind, but I am always happy to hear about others :)
<xionox> it can be easy things, like pakaging extensions
<xionox> but i don't have many idea in mind now
<gandi> asac: for example xionox proposed he could write on adding a button on "firefox cannot be started because there is already another version started" window to kill all other instances
<gandi> asac: do you have a list of ToDo?
<asac> gandi: not really written down. but there are several things i have in mind
<asac> xionox: are you more or less experienced with firefox code?
<gandi> feel free to impregnate xionox's mind with them ;D
<asac> gandi: I'll do :)
<xionox> nop
<gandi> I'm going to do XUL training on xionox at the first days
<asac> ah ok
<gandi> we want to make sure xionox can work on Mozilla code
<xionox> I'm totally beginner about mozilla code
<asac> ok good.
<asac> yeah. how long will you internship last?
<gandi> around 6 weeks
<xionox> yep
<asac> ok good.
<xionox> but i have (i think) strong knowledge about ubuntu and linux in general
<asac> ok. let me give the main things that should happen or at least get started this cycle integration wise
<asac> 1. improve the plugin finder server experience.
<asac> the main task here is to add description to the results and to make the apturl run not block the mozilla UI
<asac> (tell me if things are not clear as you might miss context :))
<asac> 2. work on getting our plugin finder features into the mozilla main tree
<xionox> i understand
<asac> for this we need to make the plugin finder service capable of new install methods (e.g. dpkg, rpm)
<asac> and most likely we should also take care that packaged extensions also show up in the extensions dialog
<asac> thats most likely a bit too much to get started
<asac> 3. improve kde integration
<asac> we have a spec on that here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Firefox3KDEIntegrationIntrepid
<asac> 4. provide a mechanism that notifies users in case there are plugin alternatives available and allow them to switch plugin used for a certain content-type
<asac> this should probably be done with upstreaming in mind
<asac> btw, 4. is part of another spec https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FlashExperienceIntrepid
<xionox> ha ok
<asac> 5. make upgrades safer :)
<asac> this is a continuing task i guess. some ideas involve to display that firefox needs to be restarted in the firefox UI
<asac> another idea involves locking down access to "new"(not yet loaded) chrome or "new" (not yet loaded) components
<asac> as those are the cases where firefox running after upgrade is at danger of going wild
<xionox> ok
<asac> xionox: you can also work on multiple of these and pick the easy parts to get started
<asac> e.g. for 5. make the button that allows users to restart firefox
<asac> for kde integration fix the "set background image" feature ... and so on
<asac> xionox: you think any of those is something you would like to work on?
<xionox> yes
<xionox> any
<asac> cool
<asac> ;)
<asac> any preference?
<xionox> no
<asac> gandi: what do you think?
<xionox> I just don't know if i could do one of these things on my own
<asac> maybe start with some low hanging fruits? like adding "description" to plugin finder service results in ubufox
<asac> and adding restart button
<asac> on upgrades
<gandi> xionox: You can look at developer.mozilla.org
<gandi> just eyescan
<gandi> XUL tutorial to get an idea how easy XUL is
<gandi> ;)
<asac> xionox: once we know the initial tasks, I could try to provide initial pointers in a mini-spec document
<xionox> ok
<gandi> generally speaking, I would recommend just scanning through what asac said and seeing what's best for you :)
<xionox> it seam good for me
<gandi> it's also about what do you think motivates you most, what would you like to work on :)
<xionox> I'm ok to work on any of these tasks
<xionox> i find each of them interesting
<gandi> cool!
<gandi> :)
<gandi> but you'll have to make a decision one day, you know that, right? ;D
<asac> gandi: i think the final decision should be done after initial work was done
<asac> its easier to estimate what is possible after having done a few things
<gandi> can you guys exchange emails so that you can contact each other? xionox for help, asac once he'll find another ToDo ? ;)
<gandi> asac: definitely
<asac> not sure if thats possible in a 6 weeks timeframe
<asac> :)
<asac> gandi: sure.
<xionox> yes
<gandi> I'm just trying to help xionox build a list and rightsize to make sure he'll be able to work at least on a few useful to the end during internship :)
<xionox> I agree
<asac> xionox: you can always ping me here ... i might be in bed from time to time, but in general i am here ;)
<asac> otherwise asac@ubuntu.com
<xionox> xionox@gmail.com for me
<asac> xionox: ok, so lets say we start on "safer upgrades"?
<xionox> it work for me
<asac> xionox: if so, I'd draft a spec out of it and let you know
<xionox> what initial knowledge will i need to do that ?
<asac> xionox: a bit mozilla xul and xpcom and general ubuntu knowledge
<asac> e.g. you might need to contribute patches to the update-notifier
<asac> i think its  good balance
<asac> e.g. you can work on the ubuntu topics if you get stack on the "new" mozilla territory
<xionox> ok :)
<asac> the xul + xpcom requirements are not really high
<asac> most likely as low as possible for something that has real-life value :)
<xionox> i will see with gandi for the xul
<asac> xionox: when will the internship start?
<xionox> 7 of july
<asac> ok cool. will you be regularly in this channel?
<asac> if so, kick me here if you have heard nothing about the "safer upgrade" spec in a week
<xionox> if you are, I think yes
<asac> i am always here :)
<xionox> ok
<asac> sometime afk ;)
<asac> cool great
<asac> looking forward
<asac> xionox: maybe start reading on MDC before you start as gandi suggested
<asac> so you get basic knowledge :)
<gandi> MDC = developer.mozilla.org
<xionox> yes, i will
<xionox> so, see you after the 7of july ?
<gandi> xionox: feel free to jump in before :)
<xionox> ok, thanks
<xionox> bye asac
<fta> mozilla bug 436870
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 436870 in Security: PSM "FF3 RC1 loses SSL certificate exceptions" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=436870
<cwong1> asac: ping.. got a quick question for u
<asac> cwong1: y
<cwong1> asac: Are you folk still accept bug fixes for midbrowser?
<cwong1> s/accept/accepting/
<cwong1> asac: ^^^?
<asac> cwong1: depends
<asac> what fixes?
<cwong1> asac: there is a problem with aboutbox not scale properly at 800x480
<cwong1> asac: I have a simple fix for that.
<asac> cwong1: we can do that. but i'd rather like to accumulate more fixes before starting the SRU process
<asac> cwong1: so the idea is that you keep working on master and then we cherry-pick the important fixes regularly
<cwong1> asac: that sounds good to me.
<cwong1> asac: let do that unless Compal start scream for the fix.
<asac> yes. to suffice immediate demand one can also upload to PPA i guess
<asac> but for main hardy we should update midbrowser at regular intervals
<cwong1> ok
<asac> we could say that we align midbrowser update cycle with firefox one
<asac> cwong1: what about a roadmap for midbrowser 1.0? improving toolbar would be an immediate need i guess
<asac> the usability lacks behind ... and adding fingerscroll for textfields
<cwong1> asac: We don't have plan for midbrowser 1.0 yet. I agree with u that the toolbar needs some work. We are currently looking at Friefox mobile.
<cwong1> I like what they did by combining the urlbar and searchbar into 1
<asac> cwong1: right. there are various other concepts in there that are nice
<asac> point is that i havent seen any date when there will be something usable
<asac> any idea?
<cwong1> The latest is beta by yearend.  It will release the same time as Firefox 3.1.
<cwong1> I built a prototype from their source repository and got it running on a Samsung Q1. Looks good. Unforunately most of other UI are not there yet.
<cwong1> But the toolbar looks great.
<cwong1> The build instruction can be found at: http://wiki.mozilla.org/Mobile/Build/Fennec
<fta> brb
<fta> i like the new gtk look in intrepid
<fta> stevel, some of the errors i get: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/463196
<stevel> fta: cool, i'll take a look
<fta> stevel, is there a way to prevent the main sb window from being stuck in the visible part of the desktop ?
<stevel> thanks
<stevel> fta: i think there's an open bug on that
 * stevel roots around
<fta> stevel, those are in my shell: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/463201
<stevel> fta: so your first pastebin, the JS errors - those are all currently known bugs
<stevel> if you care, i can dig up the bug numbers - but some of them are already being worked on
<stevel> the one for line #9 is because the GStreamer media core lacked the getSupportForURI() call, and has been fixed in trunk already
<stevel> i recgnise the errors on line 1 & 7, i believe bugs are already filed for them - not sure if they're being worked on
<stevel> not sure i recognise the one on line 14, but i feel like i overheard talk about it the other day - i'll look into that one further
<stevel> i don't recognise the ones from the second pastebin - but i'll look into those as well
<fta> cool, thanks
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-06-19
<asac> i wish i could finally upgrade to intrepid :)
<fta> asac, why ? and why can't you ?
<asac> still 8.04.1
<asac> voluntold
<asac> ;)
<asac> fta: the prism build system ... whats the sate?
<asac> state
<asac> is it usable for other xul apps already?
<fta> i don't remember where i left it. i changed the build system for the new mozclient
<fta> i pushed my last changes with a comment "It's still a work-in-progress"
<asac> fta: is latest build system in prism branch?
<asac> or somewhere else?
<fta> it's in, but still not called. I needed to finish updating the packaging 1st, but i was in a hurry, so i committed that as it was.. then i forgot to return to it
<asac> k
<asac> ill look at it briefly now ;)
<asac> where is prism maintained?
<asac> we use full-source bzr trees for it?
<asac> my setting up a sync or something
<asac> s/my/by/
<asac> fta: can you set mozillateam as driver for prism project in LP?
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/prism
<fta> done
<asac> thx
<asac> fta: http://svn.mozilla.org/projects/webrunner/trunk/ thats the tree?
<fta> damn, DebianImportFreeze next week; so soon
<fta> yes
<asac> fta: well. given that debian is in essential freeze already, I dont think its a great loss
<fta> there are tons of merges pending, noone seems interested
<asac> fta: yeah we got harangued about that just in the meeting :)
<fta> asac, as for prism, let me finish the build system and put the package back in shape. if you want to help, i'd prefer you spend your time on the missing bits (desktop env and such)
<asac> fta: yeah ... i want to get that build system ripped out somehow
<asac> wonder how that can be best achieved
<fta> ripped out ?
<asac> shipped independent in a way that xul apps that need mozilla build system can just be build without duplicating it
<fta> could be part of xul sdk
<asac> rememeber that windows folks dont really have a concept of -dev packages ... so xul apps usually will build in full xulrunner source
<asac> we dont want that obviously
<asac> fta: thats my idea
<asac> the lamest answer would be to ship it as a bzr directory tarred up or something in /usr/share/xulrunner-devel-1.9/
<asac> or we just provide it as a merge base in bzr
<asac> fta: we could also ship it just as a directory tree ... and provide cdbs like make rules that do the magic
<asac> like copying over the configure :(
<asac> i face(d) the same problem with enigmail
<asac> but never really came to fixing it
<fta> it's a mess atm. we need most of build/* and config/* but those files are heavily dependents on variables from configure.. and configure is project specific
<asac> yeah
<asac> but thats how it is :)
<asac> maybe we can do some magic so build/ and config/ reside somewhere else :)
<asac> fta: what is still project specific in configure?
<asac> i see that you need to patch configure if you need new build deps
<asac> fta: anyway. lets first get the initial build system ready in prism
<fta> there are far too many deps in the main configure
<asac> fta: but arent the normal deps that xulapps need more or less fixed?
<fta> and some deps are missing too, for ex clucene if we xulify flock
<fta> or media / media-core if we xulify songbird
<asac> i think we work for 3.1 here. so we could help improving the main configure.in if that is what we really want
<asac> xul apps could provide .m4 files or something
<fta> and why would all those xulapps need to drag gnome, gtk, hal/dbus and friends ?
<asac> if they need non-default deps
<asac> fta: do you have a built biuld-tree on your disk?
<fta> eh?
<asac> fta: i think the base requirements of xulrunner are ok to be dragged in
<asac> OTOH ... hmm
<fta> prism used to have no binary to build at all (before 0.9), build-deps were really small
<asac> fta: please run a find -type d on dist/include/ in a build tree
<asac> why is our top level include dir of xulrunner not structured like that?
<asac> thats one of the requirements to allow mozilla build system to include headers dependeing on REQUIRES in Makefile.in for instance
<asac> fta: is it that we deliberately replace that directory after make install with a link ... or is that structure not shipped at all by make install?
<fta> that's not one of our changes, it's the default make install
<asac> right ... i knew that they do some linking ... but i think we do _more_ linking somewhere
<asac> or is it just the bin/ directory that we re-linked?
<asac> but good
<asac> we probably should look into it. /usr/include/ hierarchy should stay like now though as its much better for pkg-config style build systems that way
<fta> asac, strange, all my intrepid builds failed yesterday: https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all
<fta> asac, but they are fine locally
<asac> fta: flock succeeded 7 h ago
<fta> nope, it's hardy
<asac> ah
<fta> quilt?
<asac> fta: maybe ... or maybe the tarball is empty?
<asac> fta: consider to push the retry button
<asac> hmm ... only /dev/null patches failed, right?
<asac> fta: maybe your .diff.gz contains the removal of those?
<fta> it's something else: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/15421359/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.xulrunner-1.9.1_1.9.1~a1~hg20080618r15424%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Wellark> asac: ping
<Wellark> I'm not working on nm 0.7 directly. atleast not at the moment
<Wellark> I'm creating mobile broadband configuration assistant for NM, see www.kaijanmaki.net/blog for more information
<Wellark> I'm doing standalone development currently, but NM integration begins on week 30
<asac> Wellark: so you are Antii ?
<Wellark> asac: yes.
<asac> Wellark: great to meet you!
<Wellark> happy to meet you, too!
<asac> Wellark: how can we leverage your configuration assistant?
<asac> e.g. how does it play together with NM 0.7
<Wellark> it's supposed to be integrated with NM 0.7 starting from week 30
<asac> Wellark: so upstream?
<Wellark> yes.
<asac> in Dan's svn?
<asac> oh cool
<asac> Wellark: what state is it?
<asac> is it backend only or UI too?
<Wellark> I'm working with the UI currently.
<Wellark> it's still in heavy developement
<Wellark> there is nothing you can test, yet.
<asac> Wellark: oka
<asac> y
<fta> asac, it's no longer moving to build-tree for embedded tarballs. seems like a cdbs issue
<Wellark> asac: after couple of weeks there will be a test run of the assistant itself, without NM..
<fta> asac, nope, quilt. I have 0.46-4.1, the builder has 0.46-5
<asac> Wellark: so its a standalone application right now?
<asac> fta: yeah.
<Wellark> asac: yes, because of the early state of development
<asac> Wellark: is there a feature document or roadmap?
<asac> projectplan?
<asac> (found th elink)
<Wellark> project plan is downloadable through my blog (there's link on side panel)
<Wellark> Appendix B has the development schedule
<Wellark> and then there is this site: http://live.gnome.org/NetworkManager/MobileBroadband
<asac> Wellark: so will the assistant also cover "update/modify" config use-case or just "new" config?
<asac> otherwise looks great
<Wellark> update/modify will be done using the standard connection editor
<fta> debian bug 485835
<asac> will yo uallow the user to select whether he has a flatrate subscription so NM can auto roam to 3g?
<Wellark> this assistant only provides an easy and automated way of filling the needed information
<ubottu> Debian bug 485835 in quilt "please do not run quilt in $(DEB_SRCDIR)" [Normal,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/485835
<asac> Wellark: ok
<asac> Wellark: imo the facilities should also be included in the connection editor panel
<asac> e.g. selecting providers by country
<Wellark> well, that's one possibility.
<asac> fta: so that change breaks tarball.mk builds?
<fta> yes, badly
<asac> does cdbs use DEB_SRCDIR?
<fta> we do
<fta> debian bug 485142
<fta> debian bug 485163
<ubottu> fta: Error: Could not parse data returned by Debian: timed out (http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=485142;mbox=yes)
<fta> lol
<ubottu> fta: Error: Could not parse data returned by Debian: timed out (http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=485163;mbox=yes)
<asac> debian is down
<asac> i cannot get the mbox thing
<fta> * patchsys-quilt.mk: don't try to apply patches in $(DEB_SRCDIR) but in
<fta>     current directory. This is best for compatibility with the upcoming "3.0
<fta>     (quilt)" source package format and the two only packages which are
<fta>     affected by this change have already been fixed (see #485142, #485163).
<fta>     Closes: #485835
<asac> fta: we do?
<asac> by accident?
<fta> no, we need to for embedded tarballs
<asac> yeah
<asac> well its a cdbs thing i think
<fta> yes
<fta> patchsys-quilt.mk from quilt is a cdbs thing
<fta> so now, we need to redo all our patches from curdir :(
<asac> na
<asac> thats a bug
<fta> that's bullshit :(
<asac> i mean they breach cdbs
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/quilt/0.46-5
<asac> fta: can you paste the new patchsys-quilt.mk somwhere?
<fta> i need to update-n-break my chroot
<asac> i think hte real fix is to add a new variable DEB_QUILT_BASEDIR ?= $(CURDIR) ... so we can override it
<asac> imo we should go back to
<asac> DEB_SRCDIR and the two guy who asked fr that change should use DEB_QUILT_BASEDIR
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21352/
<asac> Wellark: so good news is that we will get 0.7 in intrepid
<asac> Wellark: upload should happen in 1 week i hope ... from there i on we will certainly ride the trunk development as we want all fixes :)
<asac> Wellark: so the freeze that brought up this isnt relevant for your work
<asac> everything that is in that is worthwhile to have till august, will be in release
<asac> Wellark: we have a bunch of 3G independent things to do still, so if you want to help you are welcome :)
<Wellark> asac: great! if everything goes well, the assistant is solid by the FeatureFreeze
<asac> Wellark: rock
<asac> Wellark: do you know when 0.7 is supposed to be final?
<asac> (realistically speaking i mean)
<Wellark> no, sorry.
<asac> doesnt matter most likely anyway
<asac> (for us)
<asac> 0.6.6 has to go
<asac> thats for sure
<Wellark> yes. the relevent question is "when will NM 0.7 be maintainable"
<asac> Wellark: maintainable in which way?
<Wellark> never mind. :)
<gnomefreak> asac: what package would this be filied under? occurs only with wireless connection with the mode wpa2-personal (AES),
<asac> gnomefreak: most likely the driver package
<asac> what chipset is it?
<gnomefreak> he doesnt say
<gnomefreak> it on the hotmail login bug i want him to file a new report with all info sice he can login with wired but not wireless
<asac> we need a full syslog then (taken after he reproduced this issue=
<gnomefreak> thanks update him on bug report
<fta2> asac, if you have time to fix quilt, feel free
<rzr> hi
<rzr> I am about to release a debian package (in sid)
<rzr> and will import it in intrepid
<rzr> I was wondering if I can Use the LP:# hook in debian/changelog
<rzr> errm
<rzr> I meant If I can mix Debian Closes and Ubuntu LP: in the same release
<rzr> am I clear ?
<fta2> asac, the idea of DEB_QUILT_BASEDIR is not backward compatible. I don't think this regression is a valid reason to fork the branches between hardy and intrepid
<fta2> or to stop doing debs for hardy
<asac> fta2: my idea is to make DEB_QUILT_BASDIR=$(DEB_SRCDIR) by default and let the other projects that really need to patch outside fix it on their own
<fta2> asac, basically, that would mean reverting http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/quilt.git;a=commitdiff;h=ae6bc12cf0d4ebffc2563074843b3e4ee59ca71b and asking the 2 guys to set DEB_SRCDIR to CURDIR
<asac> fta2: yes, but replace DEB_SRDIR with QUILT_SRDIR
<asac> and then using QUILT_SRCDIR ?= $(DEB_SRCDIR)
<asac> with DEB_SRCDIR ?= .
<asac> s/2 guys to set DEB_SRCDIR/2 guys to set QUILT_SRCDIR/
<fta2> i've fixed it in my ppa so i can retrigger the builds. http://paste.ubuntu.com/21374/
<fta2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21375/
<asac> fta2: thats also in icedove i guess, right?
<asac> fta2: ugh
<asac> i have DEB_TAR_SRCDIR
<asac> why dont we have that in the other packages?
<asac> we should go for that
<asac> if it stil lworks :)
<asac> so it doesnt break embedded tarball builds, but just cdbs + quilt + unpacked sources with top level dir?
<fta2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21377/
<asac> yeah ... xul should even work with the "embedded" tarball code we have there
<fta2> it does
<asac> @time
<fta2> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubu4ever/+archive/+build/643728  ???
<fta2> http://hackademix.net/2008/06/19/firefox-3-untimely-security-advisory/
<armin76> rofl
<armin76> asac: thoughts about the bug i filed? mozilla bug 440075
<asac> armin76: not sure :)
<asac> requires to look in the code
<asac> not sure how those clipboard things are handled differently
<asac> maybe its because in one case its just ascii content and in the other its of content type URL or something
<asac> but wel ... thats not really concrete enough to go anywhere
<fta2> the intrepid amd64 ppa builders are fucked up, badly
<rzr> hi
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-06-20
<asac> ha ... wikipedia uses ubuntu screenshot for firefox 3 :)
<asac> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mozilla_Firefox
<Admiral_Chicago> nice
<fta> armin76, http://blog.mozilla.com/gen/2008/05/23/firefox-3-utf-8-support-in-location-bar/
<asac> james_w: hey :)
<asac> i face a moderate tricky issue :) ... we have a debian/ only tree ... now i would like to merge that one on top of a full source upstream thing
<asac> technically that should work, but i think that bzr complains
<asac> technically ... e.g. just applying all commits on top of the upstream tree
<asac> james_w: any idea?
<asac> :)
<james_w> do you want to keep merging in future, or are you going to throw the debian/ only branch away after that?
<asac> james_w: is there an option for merging in future?
<james_w> actually, the way I would think of works in both cases I think
<james_w> merging in the future has a few issues I think, but it works.
<asac> james_w: my ears are wide open :)
<asac> give me insight!
<james_w> actually, do you version the "debian/" directory, or just it's contents?
 * asac looking
<asac> james_w: http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-utopia/packages/experimental/networkmanager
<asac> so debian is inside
<james_w> ah, so a plain merge should do what you want
<asac> (given that i migrate that branch to bzr)
<asac> james_w: can i do this in both directions?
<james_w> as the branches have no history in common then you will need to specify an explicit "merge base", which is the revision to use as a common ancestor.
<asac> e.g. merge upstream on debian ... or theother way around?
<asac> james_w: which revision is that?
<asac> 0?
<james_w> yup, you use 0, or rather 1.
<james_w> or rather 0, :-)
<asac> i am always confused ;) ... i know i get the initial checkin by bzr diff -c1
<james_w> you use "merge -r 0..-1"
<asac> what kind of hack is that?
<asac> -1 ;)
<james_w> -1 means that last revision
<asac> ok so HEAD :)
<james_w> I'm not sure how it will do at two way merging.
<asac> james_w: is there alreay a way that bzr understands svn branching?
<asac> most likely not i guess
<james_w> you should be able to merge back in to the pkg-utopia one as it's tip revision is in the history of the resulting branch.
<asac> james_w: oh merge back into pkg-utopia ... hmm
<james_w> bzr-svn does know something about svn branches, but I don't know how reliable it is.
<asac> that would be great
<james_w> the merge would pull in all of the upstream code though.
<asac> james_w: yeah obviously
<james_w> I'm just guessing, but if you merge back, and then revert everything except debian/ before committing you will be able to merge debian/ backwards and forwards from then on, but I'm not sure.
<asac> james_w: ok. i think he would be more open to this if he sees all his commits in launchpad ... so i guess i should branch that svn version and then merge the full upstream tree on top of that, right?
<asac> (what a shame that launchpad doesnt show nested revisions)
<james_w> well, you could stick a copy of the pkg-utopia branch there as a mirror to show all the revisions.
<james_w> but that does sound reasonable.
<asac> thanks. ill see what i can do :)
<asac> lets hope that debian bzr is up-to-date enough to not stop the show :)
<asac> james_w: oh ... if i do merge -r 0..-1 ... wont all the subrevision be lost?
<asac> at least picking smal ranges always eliminated the subrevisions for me
<asac> e.g. bzr merge -r 2..5 => just one flat commit
<james_w> actually, I'm not sure. I thought it didn't, but maybe it does consider it a cherrypick.
<asac> james_w: let me test :)
<asac> first setup a mirror :)
<asac> ok ... so one cannot setup a mirrored branch from svn ... thats for sure
<asac> i guess i need a series
<asac> darn ... ill just do it manually
<asac> james_w: help :)
<asac>  bzr merge -r0..-1 ../networkmanager.debian.svn/
<asac> WARNING: the 'deb822' top-level module is *DEPRECATED*, please use 'debian_bundle.deb822'
<asac> bzr: ERROR: Repository KnitPackRepository('file:///tmp/network-manager/.bzr/repository/') is not compatible with repository KnitPackRepository('file:///tmp/networkmanager.debian.svn/.bzr/repository/')
<asac> /tmp/network-manager/ == lp:network-manager
<james_w> ah, bzr-svn creates rich-root-pack, your other branch is probably just pack-0.92
<james_w> you will need to "upgrade --rich-root-pack" your other branch
<asac> ok ... so merge upstream on top of debian?
<asac> james_w: err
<asac> wait a second. both are svn branches
<asac> e.g. lp:network-manager == upstream svn
<asac> the other is the pkg-utopia thing
<james_w> but upstream is done by launchpad?
<asac> james_w: yes
<james_w> they don't use bzr-svn
<asac> can i do it the way they do it? :)
<asac> darn ... so i have to register a series ... and they will refuse to mirror that experimental branch ... i already see what is coming ;)
<asac> james_w: any idea if their sync tool is public?
<james_w> asac: no idea, sorry
<james_w> you might want to jump in to #launchpad to see about mirroring that branch
<asac> yeah ... just wanted to jump into #bzrlp :)
<asac> on canonical irc ... but lets try open means first
<asac> james_w: good. here i have another nifty topic :) ... i have upstream branch  + topic branch  + packaging branch (based on upstream branch) ... now i would like something like ./debian/rules bzr-topics-update :)
<asac> is there a cdbs helper already for something like this?
<asac> given that we have a patchsystem that is
<james_w> so you want to take the diff from upstream->topic and drop it in to debian/patches?
<asac> james_w: yeah. i want to regularly update a patch (and create it initially, but that can be done manually)
<james_w> I don't know of anything existing.
<asac> james_w: ok ... i think a cdbs helper that just looks at debian/bzr.topics with syntax: <patchname> <topicbranchref> would be good here.
<james_w> that could work
<asac> james_w: hmm but how to figure which upstream branch revision to use for the diff?
<asac> james_w: i think this boils down to a generic commadn that allows you to diff current head against last merged head :)
<asac> like bzr diff -r2772..2752.1.435
<asac> e.g. 2772 == current head of topic brnach
<asac> 2752.1.435 == revision of latest merge i see in bzr log :)
<asac> given that we assume that thats an upstream branch :(
<asac> ok ... too hard task i guess for me. next topic ;)
<p3sho> Hi there!
<p3sho> is there any way to make Thunderbird not notify me about newly arrived Junk mail?
<asac> p3sho: good question. i dont think that such a feature exists
<asac> except if you say "delete junk immediatly" (maybe?)
<[reed]> asac: http://www.flickr.com/photos/lukasblakk/2588016297/
<[reed]> :P
<asac> [reed]: hihi
<RzR> asac: hi , sorry w/ the delay I was busy w/ tuxguitar-1.0
<RzR> asac: is it ok now ?
<asac> RzR: you still didnt sync with the ubuntu-dev branch
<RzR> I have to push it right
<asac> RzR: push what?
<RzR> hum I did it
<RzR> ok
<RzR> I missed something
<asac> RzR: you didnt merge it
<RzR> yesterday you said me to drop my branch
<asac> RzR: yeah
<asac> you didnt do that
<RzR> but I dont undestand why
<RzR> If I merge it
<RzR> it should be ok ?
<asac> not really
<RzR> I just merged to ubuntu-dev
<RzR> from
<RzR> not to
<RzR> if i dont drop it, it will be rejected then ? since there is a branch cross ?
<asac> no ... i just ask you to drop your branch so we dont have merges of merges and so on
<RzR> Ok I blindly trust you :)
<RzR> asac: ok I dropped my branch I'll create it again later i have to go
<fta> asac, i've implemented a generic build-system for xul applications
<fta> asac, i've tested it with fennec, seems ok: http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/fennec.png
<fta> asac, the question is now, should we patch xulrunner so that xul apps stop shipping a full copy of xulrunner, like our firefox
<asac> fta: how do you want to patch xulrunner?
<fta> see what is specific for ff, and make it generic for all xul apps
<asac> not sure what you mean :) how did you solve the issues i mentioned?
<fta> depends if we want xulapps to be standalone or depends on xulrunner
<fta> now, i can build fennec just with:         --with-libxul-sdk=$(DEBIAN_XUL_DEV) --enable-application=mobile  without any patch
<fta> so i assume i can do it with prism too. and try songbird too
<asac> fta: so how is the build system maintained?
<asac> shipped in xulrunner-1.9-dev and how applied?
<fta> applied by mozilla-devscripts hooks
<fta> (cdbs hooks provided by mozilla-devscripts)
<asac> fta: is the build system derived from upstream one?
<fta> exact copy
<asac> so how would the xulrunner patch look like?
<asac> bug 236613
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 236613 in firefox-3.0 "firefox 3 rc with prism extension crashes when download a file." [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/236613
<asac> now also claims that our prism package crushes :)
<fta> prism extension = upstream xpi, not our package
<asac> fta: no read the last comment
<asac> he claims that our package crushes system :)
<RzR> asac: Ok I am back, I created the branch with the same name again, but it seems to be stuck on scan : https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rzr/firefox-extensions/flashblock.ubuntu
<asac> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/15472047/gdb-firefox-3.0.txt
<fta> asac, donno, i'm using prism from hardy and intrepid every day, no problem
<asac> I'd say driver issue
<asac> dropping buggy_repeat caused instability for some
<asac> bug 214817
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 214817 in firefox-3.0 "When I close a tab that has a Gmail page loaded, firefox crashes" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214817
<RzR> Jazzva: hi, are you still on jabbin?
<fta> asac, as expected, the build system doesn't provide a make install target
<Jazzva> RzR: Planning to do it after exams... Would you like to give it a try?
<RzR> sure
<RzR> well i am bit buzy now
<RzR> but I'll find you a few time for you
<Jazzva> Well, go ahead if you want :). Just give me a notice if you start packaging it
<Jazzva> RzR ^
<RzR> I'll do this On debian side
<RzR> If I have to do something on jabbin
<RzR> Jazzva: can I have a look at your .dsc ?
<Jazzva> RzR: For Jabbin? I don't have it. I started doing it last year, then it got lost when I formatted the drive. I haven't been working on it since then...
<RzR> ok
<RzR> if you can unassign yourself , I'll may take it If I am too bored  ;)
<RzR> BTW, as reminder the mozilla metting is this sunday , I was about to forget it
<Jazzva> RzR: Can't you just reassign it if you decide to do it ;)?
<RzR> ok
<Jazzva> I would like to do it, if you don't start working on it. I would ask you before, of course...
<RzR> are there good alternatives to it ?
<Jazzva> Pidgin, if it would implement voice talk :)...
<RzR> there is a jiggle plugin
<RzR> under developpement at least
<Jazzva> Really? Cool. Didn't know that...
<asac> fta: shame ;)
<asac> fta: but well ... not a bug problem i guess ;)
<fta> asac, well, it's always the same story.. unix/packages-static
<fta> asac, problem is upstream usually doesn't want to maintain that
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/21663/ => that's what is produced by default now with just http://paste.ubuntu.com/21664/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/21665/ but i didn't create removed-files and */packages-static
<fta> asac, the xul patch i mentioned earlier would be to get rid of the xulrunner dir
<fta> [reed], is fennec an active project ?
<[reed]> fta: yep, very active
<fta> [reed], in hg ?
<[reed]> first release is at the end of 2008
<[reed]> yep
<fta> [reed], i don't see a lot of commits in there
<fta> 10 in a month
<[reed]> under mobile-browser?
<fta> yes
<[reed]> a lot of the work was happening in svn, but then it moved to hg
<[reed]> I think people have been busy lately
<fta> [reed], i expected to see that http://dougt.wordpress.com/2008/06/12/firefox-mobile-ui-proposal-aza-style/
<[reed]> dunno
<[reed]> ask #mobile on moznet
<[reed]> I haven't been paying attention
<fta> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/25/Lesser_panda_standing.jpg
<RzR> asac: my branch is now resurected :)
<fta> [reed], if you're looking for something to watch, try The Middleman
<[reed]> k
<[reed]> thanks
<fta> watching the pilot, it's funny
<asac> RzR: ok. i still dont get why you claim that it fixes the crash you are closing without even being able to reproduce ;)
<asac> but i will drop that line from changelog
<RzR> asac: because this comment it not related to the original crash
<RzR> the guy talk about the whitelist option
<RzR> I am pretty sure even without flashblock the swf plugin crash his browser
<asac> ok. but then why close the bug in flashblock upload?
<Jazzva> asac: Just a question about merging from debian... Should we get debian version, resolve the conflicts, then add that to extensions .ubuntu branch?
<RzR> because this version is obsolete
<Jazzva> Since I'm gonna do few of them...
<RzR> so all its bug should be closed soon or later
<RzR> well I understand what you mean asac
<asac> yep
<asac> but not in upload
<RzR> the main reason I decided to close it , it was because this bug was a but confusing, I my last comment I invited them to open new bug on upcoming version
<asac> ill upload this now to intrepid
<RzR> ok
<asac> RzR: i agree that this bug should be closed. but not fixreleased in upload ... set it to invalid if the user cannot provide the required info anymore
<RzR> this makes sense
<RzR> I was too lazy
<RzR> shame on me :)
<RzR> anyway thanks for all asac , excuse me about all the process I am discovering ubuntu workflow everyday
<fta> asac, just got the permission from google to use their logos for prism webapps
<RzR> now bedtime ... I'll be back for the meeting
<asac> fta: permission granted to who?
<fta> to redistribute in ubuntu
<asac> hard to say if we want that
<asac> ill ask
<fta> that's what i've asked to google. permission to ship google icons within prism packages shipped in ubuntu
<asac> fta: if we want to claim an exception we need permission to distribute it in ubuntu and derivatives
<asac> otherwise it has to go to multiverse
<asac> but good to know that you retrieved an answer :)
<asac> how long did it take?
<fta> Date: Thu, 7 Feb 2008 13:59:14 -0800
<asac> heh
<fta> i have no mouse cursor in fennec
<fta> am i supposed to run that within something ?
<fta> a mobile env ?
<asac> i dont think so
<asac> but who knows :)
<fta> hildon maybe
<asac> is there any binary module?
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21663/
<asac> i doubt that they want hildon. maybe something else, but as i dont see any special binary components i wouldnt think that thats the case
<fta> they ship a debian dir as installer, it contains: fennec.links:/usr/share/applications/hildon/fennec.desktop etc/others-menu/0112_fennec.desktop
<fta> and a dbus service
<asac> which?
<fta> [D-BUS Service]
<fta> Name=org.mozilla.fennec
<fta> Exec=/usr/local/fennec/fennec
<asac> /usr/local/fennec/fennec starts the browser?
<asac> (fixed path obviously=
<asac> )
<fta> it's their stuff, i didn't use that
<asac> they most likely develop for nokia atm
<asac> nokia has debian + hildon
<asac> but well ... i doubt that this is the problem
<fta> well, it was just a test bed for my xul app build system
<asac> wonder which window manager nokia uses
<asac> maybe matchbox?
<asac> fta: yeah. i dont think that we need a package now. we can package it with volunteers during the next open developer week ;)
<asac> session "packaging xul apps" :)
<asac> fta: try to use xephyr xserver + matchbox window manager
<asac> :)
<fta> someone asked me (and the ubuntu-mozillateam m-l) how to package a xul app today
<asac> fta: yeah ... lets get the build system app ... make it fail safe for beginners
<asac> document in wiki and point them to it
<asac> fta: mz mailing list?
<asac> strange ... didnt get the mail
<fta> ubuntu-mozillateam at lists.ubuntu.com
<fta> asac, where should i write that in the wiki ?
<asac> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-mozillateam/2008-June/thread.html
<asac> the mail did not go through
<asac> :)
<asac> anyway.
<asac> fta: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/XulApps equiv to Firefox3Extensions
<asac> and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/XulApps/Packaging with detailed how to
<asac> package
<fta> seems he wants to package this: http://code.google.com/p/aliwal/
<asac> .dmg
<fta> so far, i used the full configure.in, meaning a lot of unnecessary build-deps
<fta> of course, each xul app could patch it as it's installed before the patch
<asac> not really inspiring :)
<fta> ?
<asac> to patch configure.in :)
<fta> what do you mean ?
<fta> yep, you have a better idea ?
<asac> wrong word ... not really nice ;)
<asac> not sure. i think the problem is the lack of modularization of configure.in
<asac> i started to do it once for the enigmail build system ... but back then configure.in was much dirtier than nowadays (though its still a heap of shit :))
<asac> so maybe its worth taking a look
<asac> again
<asac> but before we are putting any serious work into this, we have to figure if configure.in is not dying soon :)
<fta> never read anything about that so far
<asac> bug 211212
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 211212 in moblin-ui-framework "Network-manager process hangs after resume from S4" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211212
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-06-21
<fta> asac, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/XulApps/Packaging  :( a bit too realistic
<asac> fta: http://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html
<asac> the people that need help are Matthias Klose and Steve Langasek :) ... at least doko touches packages for mass uploads so he ends up being responsible for far too many merges
<fta_> asac, yeah, i know but it takes time for me too.
<fta_> asac, so, what do you think of my xulapp draft ? too complex ?
<asac> fta_: good start.
<asac> but as you said its a bit too complex. imo we should not have the tarballing procedure in there
<asac> if we want something about tree maintenance, then how to properly do it bzr :)
<fta_> well, i think the bar is higher than for extensions. mozilla stuff is never easy in the 1st place.
<fta_> eh "then how to properly do it bzr" ?
<fta_> asac, how do you propose to handle the tarball then ?
<fta_> i could point to mozclient but that will not help people wanting to package a random app
<fta> in FF, F11 is not acting like View / Full Screen, it's annoying
<fta> (metacity)
<asac> fta: for me it does. lets talk about the xulapp doc later today. i have to go out in the sun again ... social obligations ;)=
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-06-22
<asac> yay. 800 unread ffox bug mails
<asac> i feel a bit like bruce all mighty ;)
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/22091/
<asac> fta: oh cool
<asac> well ... no so cool. i still dont get where my bugmail went :(
<asac> debian bug 469020
<ubottu> Debian bug 469020 in iceweasel "Upon upgrades /usr/lib/iceweasel/iceweasel.cfg is overwritten every time" [Serious,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/469020
<asac> tse ... no patch
<fta> we fixed that, right ?
<asac> fta: different
<asac> i pushed that patch for now
<asac> we should take care that upstream reviews it
<asac> i think both patches make sense
<asac> 1. allow .cfg files to be set per-gre and per-application (us)
<asac> 2. allow lockPref everywhere
<asac> we certainly should test what happens if with this patch you have a lockPref in GRE and a normal pref in APPLICATION
<fta> hm, I get that when I 1st run the new prism: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22098/
<asac> fta: yeah, bad entity :)
<asac> whats in the wizard line?
<asac> look for &<key>; ... and then see why key is not found in a .dtd
<asac> debian bug 467612
<ubottu> Debian bug 467612 in iceweasel "iceweasel: Opening C files with 'less' opens in original terminal" [Normal,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/467612
<fta> hm, this is in xul, not prism ?
<fta> http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla/source/toolkit/mozapps/extensions/content/update.xul#51
<asac> fta: can prism open chrome://mozapps/locale/extensions/update.dtd
<asac> ?
<asac> maybe use javascript console to openWindow(...)
<fta> wont work, it will go to the main browser
<asac> fta: otoh, prism might "overlay" the toolkit wizard. better check that its not the overlay that introduces this unknown entity
<asac> fta: try openDialog
<fta> i get an empty/tiny dialog
<asac> not sure how to best debug prism. ... does it ship its own update.dtd? have you looked if there is a overlay?
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22102/
<asac> i have the feeling that mikes "sysplugin" patch misses a hunk for mozilla/toolkit/xre/nsXREDirProvider.cpp
<asac> fun. he already has an overlapping patch for uriloader/exthandler/unix/nsOSHelperAppService.cpp
<asac> lets get some unrelated change for that file upstream :)
<asac> fta: yeah. they have a overlay
<asac> check chrome.manifest
<asac> then look what the overlay.xul is
<asac> ups
<asac> :)
<asac> anyway. check chrome.manifest
<Jazzva> Anyone knows of an easy way to remove files from bzr branch, and then add other files from different directory, where most of the files are pretty much the same as the removed ones? bzr rm *, cp files, then bzr add * doesn't produce short diff...
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22103/
<fta> Jazzva, brz mv file1 file2 ?
<asac> Jazzva: if those are in the same bzr branch you should use bzr mv
<asac> Jazzva: but only if its really a mv-evolution that lead to this
<asac> cannot tell whats best until i see the example
<Jazzva> asac: Here's the problem. I have livehttpheaders.ubuntu branch. Now there's a merge with debian's version, and I want to update my branch with that version...
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/22105/
<Jazzva> damn... as I already had the diff between old and new ubuntu version, I needed just to apply that, and then commit :)
<asac> Jazzva: well ... our branch is somewhat independent from debian one
<asac> Jazzva: you just need to update .upstream branch and merge that over
<Jazzva> asac: You mean the packaging stuff?
<asac> Jazzva: yes. we have our own packaging based on xpi.mk right?
<Jazzva> yep...
<asac> if debian doesnt have that, it means that this merge just means: "new upstream source" and looking if debian fixed anything we want as well
<Jazzva> They just changed chrome.manifest to not use unjarred directories
<Jazzva> well, I think I'll update upstream with current debian's source, without debian/ dir, then merge .ubuntu with .upstream, and adapt the packaging...
<Jazzva> is that reasonable?
<asac> Jazzva: 1. update .upstream branch to the version that debian ships now
<asac> 2. cd .ubuntu
<asac> 3. bzr merge ../.upstream :)
<asac> commit
<Jazzva> Well, that's what I said... and to modify packaging to the new chrome.manifest :)
<asac> Jazzva: why?
<asac> Jazzva: you say upstream changed their .xpi layout? or debian?
<fta> "Due to some security fixes that needed to be rushed into Gecko as their exploits are potentially known to possibly dangerous people (I expect more info will be made available when those updates are shipped), we needed to do another round of candidate builds, which are now dated June 21 and have replaced the old files in this directory."
<fta> hm
<asac> fta: yes. sec update is delayed i guess
<asac> (i hope :))
<Jazzva> asac:Upstream added chrome.manifest. Now, I'm not really sure about original upstream sources, but debian's changelog mentions "chrome.manifest: Adapt for flat chrome", probably upstream shipped contents of chrome/ in jar file, so they unjarred it, and then adapted chrome.manifest to reflect that change
<asac> i already see the release happing on friday night next week agian
 * asac rumbles
<asac> Jazzva: we dont want to follow that road
<asac> Jazzva: what happens if you just build with latest upstrem source?
<asac> does it work?
<Jazzva> asac: Ah... Let me download the intact upstream source. I don't think it'll work with our current rules file, it should work with little modification of rules file.
<asac> fta: i want to push mozilla-devscripts to debian
<asac> for xpi.mk mainly
<asac> not sure if anyone would be interested in the tarball feature in debian
<asac> most likely me for icedove :)
<Jazzva> asac: So, we're not merging extensions that are packaged with xpi.mk from debian?
<asac> Jazzva: depends. merging most means tracking their orig.tar.gz version ... but only if they are ahead of us
<asac> Jazzva: but we cannot really reuse their packaging. we should rather convince them to use our package infrastructure
<Jazzva> Mhm...
<Jazzva> So, since I uploaded livehttpheaders debdiff yesterday (I think) to the merge bug report, should I post that the debdiff shouldn't be used?
<Jazzva> But instead merged from a bzr branch...
<asac> Jazzva: yes.
<asac> Jazzva: prepare the update in bzr and let that sponsor
<Jazzva> Ok, the extensions works with new upstream, I'll push the new version soon
<asac> great
<Jazzva> Should I keep debian's changelog entries?
<Jazzva> And report in our changelog entry what entries are not in our version
<Jazzva> Or to not add them at all?
<asac> Jazzva: for now we are independent I'd say
<asac> fta: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox-extensions/BOT.TASKS
<shirish> hi guys :)
<asac> fta: as you can see from the "config" files, the directory hierarchy is completely redundant and just to organize the files for humans
<asac> so every information should be in the config hierarchy
<asac> well ... HARDY.SUFFIX is obviously wrong :)
<shirish> asac: can I attend the ubuntu-meeting, I just want to watch
<Jazzva> asac: debian's orig.tar.gz contains some locale files marked as executables (dtd, xul, ... files) and lintian is not happy. Should I fix that in debian/rules? The same is for shipping empty one empty CVS dir...
<Jazzva> *The same questiong for ...
<Jazzva> s/questiong/question/
<asac> shirish: why not?
<asac> shirish: since you are kind of a vocal contributor, I assume that you even might have something to say :)
<shirish> apart from getting firefox-3.0 not much ;)
<asac> Jazzva: is just the lintian "source" check unhappy?
<asac> or the binary check too?
<Jazzva> I think it's the binary, as I did binary build...
<Jazzva> Well, they're not errors, just warnings. But would be nice to fix them
<Jazzva> asac ^
<asac> Jazzva: how does the exact complain read like?
<asac> anyway. fixing permissions should be fine.
<Jazzva> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22124/
<Jazzva> What's the right way for the first dir? To just remove it from the directory tree?
<Jazzva> *first complaint
<Jazzva> And also for the rest. To change the permissions directly, or to do that from debian/rules?
<asac> Jazzva: no file should be executable for extensions
<asac> Jazzva: so for now, just chmod a-x -R $DIR
<asac> maybe append that to the BUILD_CMD?
<Jazzva> asac: Not using BUILD_CMD for this extensions, as it doesn't provide a build script
<Jazzva> I can add it in build target in debian/rules
<asac> Jazzva: yeah. whatever ;)
<asac> should happen _before_ the package is created
<Jazzva> asac: does ubuntu-universe-sponsors know how to handle merges from bzr branches, or are you gonna do it?
<Jazzva> just to know should I set the bug report status to confirmed and unassign me, so they can do it...
<asac> Jazzva: you dont ask for "merge" sponsorship, but just for "sponsor bzr branch"
<asac> but yes, i can do it
<asac> Jazzva: add firefox-extensions project
<asac> otherwise i dont see bugmail
<Jazzva> asac: No need to bother you, if someone else can do it :). I proposed a branch in the bug report, so I'll see what will happen...
<asac> yeah
<asac> fta: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox-extensions/BOT
<asac> feel free to replace plugins/UPSTREAM with the real upstream task code
<asac> the runtask code is mostly to show how to parse config hierarchy. but is ok to use that way for now i guess
<asac> http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/142-Ubuntu-MozillaTeam-Meeting-today-at-1800-UTC-Sun,-22-Jun.html
<asac> ha i branded my profile :) ... https://edge.launchpad.net/~asac
<asac> unfortunately the tiger looks a bit squeezed
<asac> RainCT: ping ... meeting in 2h :)
<asac> but i guess you remembered ;)
<RainCT> Hey
<RainCT> Jazzva send me a reminder yesterday :)
<RainCT> Jazzva: thx
<Jazzva> RainCT: No problem ;)
<Jazzva> asac: Got a minute to talk about liferea-webkit?
<asac> Jazzva: sure.
<Jazzva> asac: Well, so far I've tested liferea with our webkit package (I think), and it worked ok
<asac> good
<Jazzva> i tested epiphany-webkit, with both sources grabbed from upstream svn, and I think I encountered some glitches. Though, I might have done something wrong, since fta says debian uses it and it's ok
<asac> i havent tracked the debian state of the package
<Jazzva> I'll test it again, to check for those glitches. But it should be fine...
<asac> Jazzva: have you tried to just spin the debian epiphany-browser in ubuntu?
<Jazzva> Nope...
<asac> Jazzva: try that
<asac> lets see how far we get
<asac> debian uses xulrunner 1.9 as well nowadays, so maybe it just works
<Jazzva> And another thing... Will you have time to look at gnome-voice-control in mentors.d.o? :)
<asac> Jazzva: link to .dsc please
<Jazzva> Shouldn't I try epiphany with webkit?
<asac> is that an initial upload?
<asac> Jazzva: i think the debian pakage builds both
<asac> epiphany-gecko + epiphany-webkit
<Jazzva> Here's the link http://mentors.debian.net/debian/pool/main/g/gnome-voice-control/gnome-voice-control_0.2-1.dsc
<asac> Jazzva: only thing i dont like is that its not in bzr :)
<asac> (as it doesnt have a patch system)
<Jazzva> Well... I'll include a patch system for 0.3, as I don't think this will get any further fixes :)
<asac> Jazzva: what happened  to http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jazzva/gnome-voice-control/ubuntu ?
<asac> and upstream?
<asac> is that still the place?
<Jazzva> the page on gnome.org? yep
<asac> Jazzva: why not make a debian branch?
<Jazzva> They already shipped 0.3, but we can't have it, cause it depends on pocketsphinx, and as they said it won'd build with sphinx.
<asac> yeah
<asac> anyway ... can we use the branches?
<Jazzva> asac: Didn't know debian has bzr... Ok, I'll setup one later, as I have to finish something before the meeting
<asac> for debian ... that would be great ;)
<asac> Jazzva: you can just use launchpad
<asac> and use Vcs-Bzr: in debian/control
<asac> that works
<Jazzva> Ok :)
<asac> look http://packages.qa.debian.org/icedove
<asac> "Version Control:" links to the bzr branch in launchpad
<asac> so use the code.launchpad url ... then users can just click on the url :)
<Jazzva> noted :)
<asac> Jazzva: i'd suggest to use ubuntu as upstream for deiban :) ... so bzr brach ubuntu debian ... and then replay the changelog changes you did
<Jazzva> uh-huh... k
<asac> ok i am off till meeting
<asac> cu then ;)
<Jazzva> see ya
<asac> lets see if gnomefreak pops-up :)
<shirish> asac: who packages firebug?
<Jazzva> shirish: jetsaredim is mentioned as ubuntu qa contact on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3Extensions , so I suppose he does the packaging
<shirish> ok just to know firebug 1.3 is out and firebug 1.4 should be soon as well. Would be putting up a bug-report for 1.3
<shirish> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1843
<shirish> btw don't know whether u guys like (or adopted) arora or not, I also like this browser, pretty stable.
<Jazzva> shirish: I don't see him as a bug contact, though I suppose he'll read the message in the channel
<shirish> sorry meant it is 1.2b3 while we have 1.2b2+svn573
<Jazzva> asac: As for debian package, works ok, just doesn't want to open a link in a new window when I right click on the link -> "Open in a new window". Can that be related to this warning "** (epiphany-webkit:5369): WARNING **: Unable to connect to system bus:"?
<Jazzva> and it's not render japanese characters
<Jazzva> s/render/rendering/
<asac> Jazzva: yes. please paste content of epiphany-webkit package
<asac> dpkg -L ...
<Jazzva> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22157/
<asac> Jazzva: thats not much :)
<asac> Jazzva: and epiphany-browser? epiphany-data ?
<rzr> hi
<rzr> i said i would come
<asac> hi RainCT
<asac> rzr ;)
<asac> fabulous
<rzr> here i am (back from a music fest)
 * rzr checking his mails
<shirish> ok guys put up a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firebug/+bug/242165
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242165 in firebug "Upgrade firebug 1.2b21+svn573 to firebug1.2.0b3" [Undecided,New]
<rzr> how long the meeting will take ?
<shirish> sorry couldn't get more info. as I would have liked, the AMO site also doesn't seem to have a way to get some changelog
<asac> rzr: usually we target for an hour
<asac> but mostly depends on agenda and how discussions go :)
<rzr> I'll read the log
<Jazzva> asac: And the ubuntu-meeting room is also free after 21, in case it takes longer.
<rzr> so how did discussions go, bc it seems quiet now :)
<asac> rzr: meeting has not yet started :)=
<asac> @time
<ubottu> asac: Current time in Etc/UTC: June 22 2008, 16:52:47 - Next meeting: Ubuntu Mozilla Team in 1 hour 7 minutes
<rzr> cool
<asac> 1800 UTC
<asac> => #ubuntu-meeting
<rzr> i have the time to take a shower before :)
<Jazzva> asac: enjoy the pkg contents http://paste.ubuntu.com/22159/
<asac> no doubt
<asac> Jazzva: /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.gnome.Epiphany.service
<rzr> well i feel really filthy, so dont panic if it takes more time :)
<asac> hmm
<asac> hehe
<asac> Jazzva: no that is ok
<asac> Jazzva: please search the source tree for "org.gnome.Epiphany" :)
 * Jazzva is manually forming machine instructions from assembler at the moment, by the way... Frustrating :).
<asac> hehe
<Jazzva> ok, I'll report once find finishes it's work
<asac> Jazzva: running in chroot?
<Jazzva> yep
<Jazzva> /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.gnome.Epiphany.service
<Jazzva> funny...
<Jazzva> well... that's the one it installs, right?
<asac> Jazzva: start dbus in the chroot
<asac> otherwise dbus wont work
<asac> Jazzva: why cant you test in your main system?
<Jazzva> mostly unmet deps in hardy...
<asac> Jazzva: upgrade main system :)
<asac> Jazzva: try to start dbus in chroot for now
<Jazzva> started
<Jazzva> Upgrade to intrepid? I'm waiting for some later alpha :)
<asac> Jazzva: haha
<asac> Jazzva: you are a developer :) .... upgrade intrepid and clear the merge list ;)
<Jazzva> heh :)... Ok, I might lower the criteria for intrepid. gutsy was b1 or b2, hardy a4 or a5.
<Jazzva> Criteria: Manually fixing disassembled code is OK. (current mood)
<Jazzva> asac: Still not opening in new window... dbus is running, warning is not reported
<asac> Jazzva: ok. but that is a webkit thing right?
<asac> with gecko it works?
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/TriagersHandbook
<Jazzva> Sorry.. I forgot to test. My mind is mostly on assembler atm :)
<Jazzva> (well, linker actually)
<Jazzva> Works with gecko.
<Jazzva> asac ^
<asac> Jazzva: ok. guess 2.23 is what we want then
<asac> Jazzva: i think debian will not go for it, so we have to go ahead on our own
<Jazzva> Ok, feature freeze is by the end of the august. So, we have time for that :)
<Jazzva> But I think we can go for that plan to move webkit to main and enable -webkit packages...
<asac> Jazzva: 2.23 doesnt have gecko anymore
<asac> so it requires ab it of repackaging
<Jazzva> Ok.
<Volans> Hi all :)
<asac> Volans: hi
<Volans> Hi asac I'm here for the meeting....
<asac> Volans: great. 20min left ;)
<shirish> the meeting's here or in #ubuntu-meeting?
<Volans> shirish: in #ubuntu-meeting at 18 UTC
<Volans> (12 minutes left ;) )
<shirish> ;)
<shirish> asac: this is for u, do you know anyway to subscribe to a particular package so one knows when the new package is updated, something like launchpad sends a mail or a notice whenever a new release of a package say 'foo' is being made.
<shirish> it would be nice if such a notice could be sent.
<asac> shirish: not sure ... if there is no such feature, then it probably already is filed as a feature request against launchpad
<asac> shirish: as a workaround you can subscribe to all bugs and then you get the "Fix released" notifications
<asac> -> #ubuntu-meeting
<shirish> right, but that's not really a "workaround"
<fta> it's pretty easy to create an RSS feed from https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+publishinghistory
<asac> fta: #ubuntu-meeting :)
<shirish> ubotu@agenda
<shirish> @agenda
<shirish> @time
<ubottu> shirish: Current time in Etc/UTC: June 22 2008, 18:17:56 - Current meeting: Ubuntu Mozilla Team
<Volans> shirish: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Meetings ;)
<shirish> Volans: I was trying to see if there was some way that ubottu can spit the agenda, without using a browser ;)
<jetsaredi1> shirish: re firebug - my wife just had surgery last week so I've been a bit busy but if you want to merge a new upstream feel free
<Volans> the agenda of the meetings yes, but I don't think the single meeting agenda... and in particular this agenda was set to a wiki page...
<shirish> jetsaredi1: sorry to hear about your wife's surgery, hope she's fine
<jetsaredi1> shirish: no worries - just been a bit crazy with two little kids running rampant
<jetsaredi1> I had started to merge the upstream originally then they released another version
<jetsaredi1> part of the problem with the versioning is that their build system changes the numbering from what is in svn
<shirish> jetsaredi1: I don't have any packaging know-how or experience or even dare for the same, take your time , whenever u can that would be nice. Just wanted u to know that's it has come up.
<jetsaredi1> yea - webdeveloper needs to be updated as well
<shirish> jetsaredim: there's also something called firecookie which also looks cool, I'm sure u know about it as well ;)
<jetsaredim> honestly - had no idea
<jetsaredim> i had just worked on adding extensions that I was using
<shirish> jetsaredim: it uses or can use firebug alongwith it, it gives more readability about what cookies are stored inside.
<jetsaredim> cool
 * RainCT is wondering what he is doing in the team :)
<shirish> RainCT: everybody is in #ubuntu-meeting
<RainCT> yes, I'm following the discussion, didn't mean that :)
<Jazzva> RainCT: Contributing ;)?
<RainCT> heh
<Volans> good meeting... now I have to go, bye bye
<asac> Volans: cu
<Jazzva> Log is available on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/Mozilla-2008-06-22
<Jazzva> I'm sorry if you bump into some cyrillic characters in the log, as it's a localised version of xchat, but most of the messages are translated (I might have missed some, though)
<asac> Jazzva: thanks!
<Jazzva> asac: No problem... and also bug 242211
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242211 in launchpad "Wishlist: Enable announcement feature for team pages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/242211
<Jazzva> Feel free to modify the description if needed ;)
<Jazzva> Should meeting logs also be categorized under MozillaTeam?
<Jazzva> (by adding CategoryMozillaTeam)
<asac> Jazzva: confirmed bug
<Jazzva> asac: Thanks :)
<asac> Jazzva: let me know if something happens :)
<Jazzva> asac: Sure...
<asac> my bugmail probably filters this to /dev/null :)
<Jazzva> It filters it for sure, since you didn't subscribe ;)
<Jazzva> (unless you're not auto-subscribed through some group membership)
<asac> Jazzva: i am subscribed because i commented
<asac> :)
<Jazzva> You sure ;)? Subscribers list doesn't mention you :)
<Jazzva> Did you check "Notify me of blabla"?
<Jazzva> Anyway, I'll keep you updated
<asac> Jazzva: my procmail filters everything i didnt opt in to /dev/null :)
<asac> one kind of mail i always get is if i am assignee
<asac> otherwise just ffox + xulrunner + thunderbird
<asac> i always wanted to add another filter that would let through mails of bugs for which i am expl,icitly subscribed
<asac> but well
<asac> ah firefox-extensions mail goes through too
<asac> :)
<asac> fta: debian bug 480796
<ubottu> Debian bug 480796 in kazehakase "Don't build depend on libxul-dev" [Wishlist,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/480796
<asac> glandium attached a xulrunner patch for the NMU there
<asac> i think its already synched
<asac> the build waits now for xulrunner-dev
<asac> which we dont have
<asac> wonder if we should add an empty package for that
<asac> or if we rather want to touch any package that comes from debian
<Jazzva> asac, any deadline for minutes?
<Jazzva> I think I'll study telecommunications now
 * Jazzva sighs...
<asac> Jazzva: no deadline. within a few days if possible :)
<Jazzva> cool :)
<fta> asac, maybe you should review the ML owners: Ubuntu-mozillateam list run by ubuntu.ase at gmail.com, freddymartinez9 at gmail.com, asac at jwsdot.com, bluekuja at ubuntu.com
<asac> fta: not sure. at least the moderations are all done by someone :)
<fta> ok
<fta> that's a review :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> indeed
<asac> strange bug
<asac> bug 242223
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242223 in xulrunner-1.9 "windowless plugin right-click pops up firefox menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/242223
<asac> reporter claims that its ubuntu only issue
<Jazzva> telecommunications are not that much fun... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Meetings/Minutes/2008-06-22
<Jazzva> If I forgot something to add, let me know, or add it :)
<Jazzva> (except for the broken link formatting which I will fix now)
<asac> Jazzva: maybe on top an action summary, with just the actions and who is assigned (if any)
<asac> maybe sorted by "assigned", "unassigned"
<asac> so people can grab that when we announce these
<Jazzva> Ok
<asac> Jazzva: and maybe s/Rationale/Topic Summary/
<asac> that was my wrongdoing :)
<Jazzva> Oh :)
<fta> Jazzva, as for Stevel_, it's not that he wasn't there, or that we couldn't acknowledge his prior contributions, it's more that he should contribute on the packaging for a while if he really wants to gain write access to our branches, or he could apply for the new sub-team we've discussed
<fta> asac, correct me if i'm wrong ^^
<Jazzva> fta, ok. I'll correct that
<asac> fta: its correct, but the minutes is political :)
<asac> i dont mind :)
<asac> fta: i think that its ok to have this as a result in minutes
<asac> fta: we should give him a real reason when declining in launchpad
<asac> fta: or through chat
<Jazzva> who's gonna setup mozillateam-community?
<asac> usually gnomefreak does such things. as long as mozillateam is maintainer i am fine with anyone :)
<Jazzva> Ok, so I'll assign him :)
<asac> Jazzva: ack
<asac> Jazzva: you can make wiki reference out of MozillaTeam/Extensions/Packaging by using
<asac> ["MozillaTeam/Extensions/Packaging"]
<asac> as syntax
<Jazzva> hm, not just [Bla/Bla]?
<asac> there are a few other occurences that are not properly linked
<asac> #
<asac> MozillaTeam/Bugs/UpstreamBugProceduresIntrepid
<Jazzva> I noticed them...
<asac> ah good
<asac> Jazzva: not sure if you need quotes. with quotes works for me :)
<Jazzva> Ok, I'll skip the attending list, as I'm afraid I'll miss someone.
<asac> Jazzva: thats ok
<Jazzva> Need quotes...
<Jazzva> Fixed, I think... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Meetings/Minutes/2008-06-22
<asac> Jazzva: ok thanks. let me schuffle the order a bit :)
<Jazzva> Ok... please add CategoryMozillaTeam, as i forget that :)
<Jazzva> Thanks :)
<Jazzva> I'll remove next meeting date from the header
<Jazzva> ...and to clean up MozillaTeam/Meetings for the next agenda. (how it's easy to find excuses not to study telecom :))
<asac> ok done
<asac> lol
<asac> telecom? like high-level view?
<asac> law/regulations?
<asac> network-optimization?
<Jazzva> More like low-level (but not electronics low)
<Jazzva> analag/digital modulations mostly, noise, signal-to-noise ratio and similar
<asac> ah ok
<asac> that wasnt that bad :)
<Jazzva> You probably had better faculty than I have :)
<fta> Jazzva, optical or electrical ?
<asac> yeah, fta is your hero again :)
<fta> asac, well, you know for which company i work for ;)
<fta> -for
<asac> thats why i claim that ;)
<Jazzva> fta, umm... I think electrical.
<Jazzva> :)
<Jazzva> fta, which company do you work for? (if it's not too personal :))
<fta> it is
<Jazzva> Optical is sci-fi in our book (written in 1970-something). It's mentioned as an interesting field for future development :)
<fta> but everything above 100M is optical
<fta> we have 40G links now, and soon 100G
<Jazzva> I don't think we mentioned anything above 100M.
 * Jazzva feels frustrated
<fta> :)
<Jazzva> 1M/256k link over here...
<asac> fta: 40G over one fiber?
<fta> well, not at home, in the network
<Jazzva> fta, international links?
<fta> asac, yes, in 1 fiber
<asac> fta: yeah. just wonder if you consider a link "a cable" or "a single fiber string"
<asac> fta: how many colours does that use?
<fta> either 1 or 4 depending on the quality of your fiber, the PMD (in pico sec, relative to the distance), the age of the equipements, etc..
<fta> quality =~ chromatic dispersion + various other factors that i don't remember (as i'm not a specialist in optics)
<Jazzva> Ok, now I'm off to study... See you later :)
<asac> cu
<fta> Jazzva, one day you'll see DWDM systems ;)
<Jazzva> fta, you do know that's a foreign language to me atm :)?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-06-15
<ryanprior> What repository should I get Firefox 3.5 from?
<ryanprior> The packages from ubuntu-mozilla-daily don't work with Jaunty Jackalope (lots of unresolvable dependencies)
<ryanprior> Crap, just figured it out. The PPA line I copypasted specified the Karmic component.
<micahg> they work for me?
<micahg> did you add the ppa
<micahg> ?
<micahg> :)
<fta> hi
<fta> quiet here
<asac> fta: hi
<asac> fta: didnt check libjpeg yet. still doing all the planning.
<asac> hope i get the task splitup for all the specs done by today
<asac> so i can work on fixing stuff
<fta> planning?
<fta> ix:~/bzr/jpeg/build-area/libjpeg6b-moz-6b+moz~bzr20090614r9$ make test
<fta> rm -f testout*
<fta> ./djpeg -dct int -ppm -outfile testout.ppm  ./testorig.jpg
<fta> JPEG parameter struct mismatch: library thinks size is 464, caller expects 428
<fta> make: *** [test] Error 1
<fta> that's:
<fta>   if (structsize != SIZEOF(struct jpeg_decompress_struct))
<fta>     ERREXIT2(cinfo, JERR_BAD_STRUCT_SIZE,
<fta>              (int) SIZEOF(struct jpeg_decompress_struct), (int) structsize);
<asac> fta: planning: specs/tasks
<asac> fta: so maybe djpeg loads the system lib?
<fta> hm, right
<fta> and it has a rpath
<fta> doesn't look good
<fta> if we have to rebuild everything
<asac> fta: yeah. seems more difficult than expected
<asac> fta: problem would be that would probably become lsb incompatible (even more)
<asac> so we need to coordinate with all major distros at least
<fta> how can we test 1st?
<fta> i'm surprised it's failing like that. i thought the moz lib was interchangeable with ours
<asac> fta: seems not
<asac> you said they changed int to int16, so thats probably accounting for this
<fta> i just tried to set int16 to int but it's the same error
<fta> hm, double click in the url is broken in ff3.6?
<asac> what does double click do (never used it)
<fta> select the whole url
<fta> it's triple click now :(
<fta> but double click should do something, like select a word, not nothing
<asac> ah thats what you mean
<asac> *sigh* mozilla bug 497792
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 497792 in Places "When home directory is on AFP server, 3.0.11 has problems with bookmarks, search field, etc." [Critical,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=497792
<asac> hmm ... so one identi.ca acconut wasnt enough for bugabundo ;)
<asac> http://www.brainbird.co.cc/bugabundo
<asac> i have now two subscriptions from him
<fta> what's the difference?
<fta> except for the theme?
<asac> seems he doesnt use identi.ca anymore
<asac> some custom laconica install maybe?
<fta> ctrl T broken too?
<fta> wtf?
<fta> i probably need to restart or something
<fta> no time for this crap
<asac> heh
<asac> X is falling apart ;)
<asac> since sat my system alwways locks up if screen goes into powersave mode
<asac> so i dont do that anymore ;)
<asac> zbraniecki: hi. you pinged me a few days ago and i didnt follow up. do you still need something?
<zbraniecki> asac: just wanted to give you an update on sw-TZ case.
<zbraniecki> it seems that seth is leading this on our side
<zbraniecki> and when I told him about our discussion here
<zbraniecki> he said that he sent several emails to them both over the last days with no reply
<zbraniecki> and that he's updating them on the case
<zbraniecki> he also got a linguistic review from a third party on both translations
<zbraniecki> and was about to send the results to both teams for feedback
<zbraniecki> so it's an active case, not an abandoned one
<zbraniecki> yet he agreed it would be better to post it in the bug for the reference
<zbraniecki> so it should get back on track now
<asac> ok great. thanks for the update
<Nafallo> asac: bug 387329
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387329 in network-manager-applet "Cell phone name is too wide" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387329
<asac> Nafallo: not fixed in latest jaunty?
<asac> hmm
<asac> seems to be  anew string ;)
<asac> let me check
<Nafallo> asac: post check I can see if it's reproducible on my Nokia.
<Nafallo> s/check/work/
<asac> Nafallo: ok attached patch and evaluation
<Nafallo> asac: cute!
<asac> Nafallo: attached more, can you try to get feedback on the patch please so i can get this upstreamed?
<asac> ;)
<asac> (if you know him)
<Nafallo> asac: commented on his facebook status that led me to the bug :-)
<asac> k ;)
<fta> asac, your turn to try ppabot, ripps is all set now ;)
<asac> great. currently wondering a bit about what i actually want ;)
<asac> (e.g. nm trunk? or branch? or both)
<asac> anyway. moving out to do some shopping while this trunk thing builds ;)
<fta> Crtl R is broken too? wtf, all controls?
<BUGabundo> boas tardes
<fta> gni
<asac> fta: i dont have any issues ;)
<fta> asac ?
<BUGabundo> fta: on chrome on hardy I guess ?
<asac> 19:11 < fta> Crtl R is broken too? wtf, all controls?
<fta> i restarted ff, same. maybe it's gnome.
<asac> could be... but i have latest and it works well
<BUGabundo> humm frozen FF?
<BUGabundo> I had that last nighr
<BUGabundo> wouldn't respond to keyboard but mouse worked
<BUGabundo> every other app, was OK
<fta> yep, some thing like that, just ff
<fta> oh, my ff is 1 day older than xul.
<asac> bug 530255
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 530255 could not be found
<asac> fta: that could be it ;)
<asac> fta: wati depends works now, so higher dependency bar again?
<fta> er? wati depends ?
<asac> fta: auto build when depends are fulfilled
<asac> wait depends
<fta> i probably last updated when ff was not yet built/published
<fta> i tweak the build-deps, not the deps
<asac> fta: well i mean build-deps obviously
<asac> but i think you introduced a one day offset
<asac> we dont need that anymore
<fta> nope, i didn't
<asac> (probably unrelated to this) ;)
<asac> bug #530255
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 530255 could not be found
<asac> debian bug #530255
<ubottu> Debian bug 530255 in ctorrent "CVE-2009-1759: Stack-based buffer overflow in the btFiles::BuildFromMI" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/530255
<nion> asac: so here i am
<asac> nion: hey ;)
<asac> so yeah. bluekuja is gone.
<asac> nion: the patch changes API?
<nion> when did you last hear from him?
<nion> asac: yes but ctorrent doesn't build a library
<asac> hmm. ok
<nion> it's an upstream patch anyway... so it could be better :)
<nion> asac: when did you have mail contact to him last time?
<asac> nion: i am not sure .. i dont think i have any archive with his mails still
<BUGabundo> killing pulseaudio, killed firefox yay :(
<asac> > 1year
<nion> oh ok so it has to be quite some time
<asac> fta: when was bluekuja last in here?
<asac> do you still have it in your log?
<asac> (or was bluekuja even before your times ;))
<fta> Nov 18 16:19:24 * bluekuja has quit ("Sto andando via")
<asac> nion: the patch looks ok. how about uploading the unstable and hoping that someone uses it and complains?
<nion> ok but that should be sufficient in order to orphan the package :)
<fta> but he was idle
<asac> fta: which year?
<nion> asac: yeah will do that after some days
<fta> Apr 29 20:03:39 <bluekuja>        cya
<asac> 2008?
<asac> or 2007 ;)?
<asac> ok i guess 2008
<fta> hold on
<nion> wow
<asac> nion: yeah that matches my understanding
<asac> nion: i can upload the patch on wed to sid when i get back to my system with debian on it
<asac> (to unstable)
<nion> asac: no need, im a dd
<asac> sure
<nion> alright, then thank you very much guys! that helped a lot
<asac> no problem
<fta> asac, yep 2008
<asac> the patch looks ok
<nion> asac: thanks for reading
<asac> but i am an outsider for that code ;)
<asac> nion: welcome. cu.
<asac> hmm. i karmic slower? building trunk browser takes ages today here on notebook
<asac> is
<micahg> hi asac
<BUGabundo1> on everything else, it faster to me asac
<BUGabundo1> only IO is slower then JJ, that was slower then II
<asac> hi micahg
<asac> BUGabundo1: why is it that IO is slower?
<BUGabundo1> asac: kernel bug? no idea
<micahg> asac: I didn't get to doing the bugilla _> LP matchup this weekend
<asac> micahg: what does "matchup" mean? what was your goal?
<BUGabundo> asac: never managed to trigger a reason for it!
<micahg> to close out issues for 3.0.11
<BUGabundo> but I know for sure my disk IO is now slower
<BUGabundo> of course a format and ext4 would help
<asac> micahg: ah ok ;)
<micahg> but I did watch for regressions
<micahg> and didn't see too many bugs
<BUGabundo> need to buy a new 1.5TiBs disk, I guess
<asac> yeah please test ext4 for me ;)
<Nafallo> /dev/sda2 on / type ext4 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro,commit=600)
<micahg> 1 user apparently didn't upgrade xulrunner with FF which broke it
<asac> micahg: were there any regressions?
<micahg> not that I've seen
<asac> micahg: hmm. that should still work though i think
<fta>  /dev/sdc1 on /big type ext4 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)
<asac> most likely user just didnt restart properly (old problem)
<fta>  Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<fta> /dev/sdc1             917G  200M  913G   1% /big
<BUGabundo> Nafallo: that commit is to change the default value from 30 mins?
<asac> fta: does it work flawlessly? do you have any mission critical things on there?
<Nafallo> BUGabundo: something laptop mode set for me.
<fta> no idea, new disk, it's empty
<BUGabundo> /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)
<BUGabundo> /dev/sda5 on /home type xfs (rw,relatime)
<asac> xfs ;)
<fta> i asked gparted for ext3, got ext4 instead :S
<asac> maybe thats why io is getting slower ;)
<asac> minority FS
<asac> lol
<asac> so seems ff trunk currently fails in crashreporter bits ... --disable-crashreporter now
<fta> it's supposed to be a 1TB disk, i get 917G, i've been robbed!
<BUGabundo> fta: GiB vs GB
<BUGabundo> all over again
<BUGabundo> asac: XFS *is* much faster then ext3. I made this disk schema back on hardy alpha!
<micahg> fta: ext3 used preallocated 5%
<micahg> don't know about ext4
<fta>  /dev/sdc1            984506441728 209342464 979296088064   1% /big
<Nafallo> micahg: same default
<micahg> BUGabundo: 1TB (1000) = 976.5625GB(1024)
<BUGabundo> micahg: heeh
<fta> asac, weren't we supposed to rename the channel?
<Nafallo> fta: #maintainer_asac ? ;-)
<NCommander> asac, so ... debugging thunderbird ...
<BUGabundo> fta: LOL
 * BUGabundo ReDent Seal of Approval
<fta> BUGabundo, ?
<BUGabundo> fta: check *any* SN now!
<NCommander> asac, *grumbles* any ideas how to go about this?
<BUGabundo> Nafallo: what is the prob
<Nafallo> BUGabundo: your tab is out of order. get a new keyboard.
<Nafallo> (at least I think so)
<BUGabundo> Nafallo: eheh sorry
<BUGabundo> NCommander: what is the prob?
<NCommander> BUGabundo, evil segfault on ARM
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/LinuxSandboxIPC
<NCommander> BUGabundo, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/385325/comments/5
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 385325 in thunderbird "[armel] thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGVI" [Medium,Confirmed]
<fta> Gas factory?
<BUGabundo> fta: AHAHAAHAAH
<fta> BUGabundo, don't redent that
<BUGabundo> won't
<BUGabundo> its not THAT funny
<BUGabundo>  AHAHAAHAAH
<BUGabundo> fta: I'm sorry ! did I offended you?
<fta> no, i was joking
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> please put a smile or a /sarcasm in there next time
<BUGabundo> otherwise I won't get it, and take it serious
<BUGabundo> ;<
<fta> that was intentional
<BUGabundo> ah
<BUGabundo> to scare me!
<BUGabundo> you are a bad bad man ;)
<asac> fta: not sure about rename ;)
<fta> asac, i don't know who's idea it was, i just remember we discussed it during UDS, with jorge
<asac> NCommander: there are still optimizations in the backtrace. did you use --disable-optimize option?
<asac> fta: jorge came up with it
<BUGabundo> humm
<NCommander> asac, yes. I'm currently testing a patch lool found, so it might get fixed
<BUGabundo> fta: I sugested that long time ago
<fta> @time
 * BUGabundo did you mean date?
<BUGabundo> Mon Jun 15 23:03:10 WEST 2009
 * BUGabundo is now know as timebot
<fta> just wanted to see if i was still online, lp died on me with no such host
<BUGabundo> humm !ping next time
<yoasif> hey, anyone feel like looking at this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/seamonkey/+bug/377456
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 377456 in seamonkey "small icon for seamonkey" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> fta: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=13096
<fta> so?
<BUGabundo> nothing
<BUGabundo> just keeping you in the loop
<BUGabundo> my bug is now a dupe of that one
<billybigrigger> anyone here running jaunty/karmic and notice that you can't keep book marks in FF 3.x
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> but i do notice probs keeping history
<billybigrigger> we talked about this yesterday in +1 :P
<billybigrigger> i didn't know there was a -mozillateam chan though :P
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> I notice. you poped up the sec I mentioned it
<micahg> billybigrigger: ar eyou running 3.0.11?
<billybigrigger> yes
<micahg> have you tried a new profile?
<billybigrigger> negative
<micahg> ok, can you try that pleas
<micahg> e
<micahg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs?action=show&redirect=DebuggingFirefox#Try with a new profile
<billybigrigger> great, now i have 0 bookmarks :P
<billybigrigger> but it works, thanks
<micahg> well, you can export them from the other profile
<billybigrigger> wow that makes a bloody mess after importing
<billybigrigger> is it supposed to?
<micahg> idk
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-06-16
<micahg> I had a mess after I imported my bookmarks from Delicious
<billybigrigger> ahhh
<billybigrigger> no, it just copy's on top of the new profile's bookmarks, with no regards to duplicate entries
<micahg> yes, that's true
<billybigrigger> k thanks for the help
<micahg> no problem
<micahg> billybigrigger: there might be an addon that dealss with duplicate bookmarks
<micahg> but it's not supported afaik
<micahg> *supported by us
 * BUGabundo hears about addons and hides
<BUGabundo> micahg: you mean supported *by* mozilla!
<micahg> BUGabundo: by either
<fta> asac, http://mces.blogspot.com/2009/06/if-you-see-keith-packard-say-hello.html
<BUGabundo> fta: LOL
<BUGabundo> " 	       	      Missing in Action?"
<BUGabundo> Last I heard Keith was going with Chuck Norris - beating the sun on the  beach unconscious.
<BUGabundo> ahaahahahahahahhaahahahah
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=10665
<fta> grrr, the bot should parse those urls and display title like for other bts
<BUGabundo> fta: so does that mean we are getting a lots of changes for fontconfig ?
<fta> no, that we are *missing* a lot of changes
<fta> that are in fedora 11 apparently
<BUGabundo> but since that guy now can submit to debian
<BUGabundo> we will get them by sinc
<fta> who knows
<fta> what is needed is a new upstream tarball, not yet another DD
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta 120885392 2009-06-16 01:52 chromium-browser_3.0.189.0~svn20090615r18450.orig.tar.gz
<fta> yeah!
<fta> 120 MB, from >400 MB a week ago
<asac_> good night
<BUGabundo> hey asa
<BUGabundo> *asac
<fta> apparently, someone wants to repackage chromium "better"
<fta> interesting
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> fta: Who?
<fta> http://identi.ca/mtrausch
<BUGabundo> well @pedrogfrancisco seems to be an opensuse user
<BUGabundo> is that guy *only* talking to you ?
<fta> not him, http://identi.ca/fta
<fta> this thing is not designed to follow a discussion
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> of course not
<BUGabundo> its called µblog. not Chat
<fta> but you really seems to be using it as a chat. remember i told you several times?
<fta> -s
<BUGabundo> well if ppl ask questions, I reply
<BUGabundo> just like I do here! and even with the same length :)
<BUGabundo> fta: smile a bit Right Brain v Left Brain http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,22556281-661,00.html
 * BUGabundo cd ~/caminha
<fta> ...
<billybigrigger> anyone alive?
<billybigrigger> i had to start a new profile earlier today and now i can't open torrent
<micahg> sure
<billybigrigger> torrents
<billybigrigger> now i looked in my preferences, applications, and see nothing for BitTorrent seed file, or .torrent
<billybigrigger> how do i add one?
<micahg> add the addon again
<micahg> you can probably find the torrent in your old profile in ~/.mozilla/firefox-3.0
<micahg> sorry
<micahg> just firefox
<billybigrigger> eh?
<billybigrigger> add the addon?
<micahg> addons.mozilla.org
<billybigrigger> i never added an addon
<micahg> oh
<billybigrigger> its trying to open with Transmission, i want it to open with deluge
<micahg> ah
<billybigrigger> but i can't find .torrent in the Prefs/Applications
<micahg> I think it's called TORRENT file
<billybigrigger> either way, its not there
<micahg> when you click on the torrent, it should ask you what it should do with it
<micahg> choose your app
<micahg> and tell it to save your preference
<billybigrigger> ya deluge doesn't show up
<micahg> ok
<micahg> browse to /usr/bin/deluge
<billybigrigger> everything was working fine until i changed my profile
<billybigrigger> i know where deluge is located
<micahg> ok
<micahg> so click browse
<micahg> and choose your app
<micahg> New bugs in FF3 up to 700 :(
<micahg> ping asac
<micahg> possible regression in karmic?
<micahg> bug 387088 and bug 387286
<ubottu> Bug 387088 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/387088 is private
<ubottu> Bug 387286 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/387286 is private
<micahg> both crashing with Flash on Karmic with 3.0.11
<asac> so doing nss update
<BUGabundo> guud day
<BUGabundo> asac: is dnsmasq supported and does it work with NM ?
<asac> hi
<BUGabundo> one user reporting it makes it very easy to use that to _share_ connections
<BUGabundo> something I think NM should do
<BUGabundo> both wind and mac make it just with just a few clicks
<asac> BUGabundo: NM supports connection sharing
<asac> install dnsmasq-base for that
<asac> but do not install dnsmasq full
<asac> which causes issues with resolvconf
<asac> (also dont install resolvconf)
<BUGabundo> just dnsmasq-base ?
<BUGabundo> nice!
<asac> yes
<BUGabundo> why didn't you ever tell me that??
<BUGabundo> I've mention this several times now
<asac> really?
<BUGabundo> yes
<asac> i always knew that dnsmasq-base allows you to share connections
<BUGabundo> been asking it ever since I got a 3G dongle
<BUGabundo> spent HOURs around that
<asac> hmm. guess its miscommunication ;)
<BUGabundo> to the point of using Windows to share it :(
<asac> BUGabundo: network-manager package even Recommends dnsmasq-base
<asac> so if you just apt-ge tinstall network-manager you would get it
<asac> (same for fresh from CD installs)
<BUGabundo> humm same install since hardy alpha
<BUGabundo> with all metapackages installed, afaik
<BUGabundo> how do I share?
<asac> yeah. at some point plain apt-get upgrade deselected recommends. so maybe thats why
<BUGabundo> maybe its user error not package missing
<asac> BUGabundo: create a wired connection and set it to "Shared to other computers"
<asac> in ipv4settings
<asac> play a bit around. it just worked for me last time i tested ;)
<BUGabundo> DUH!
<BUGabundo> that's it?
<BUGabundo> ok user error
<asac> heh. let me know
<BUGabundo> I always though that meant hadoc or something
<BUGabundo> like pc to pc simple connection
<asac> for wifi you probably need adhoc or something. for wired you dont
<BUGabundo> guess something got lost in translation
<BUGabundo> I'll try to think on a better wording for it
<BUGabundo> asac: thanks
<BUGabundo> bbl
<asac> i think even the english wording isnt good
<fta2> asac, i've been able to shrink the chromium tarball down to 120 MB, i won't be able to go further than that i'm afraid.
<fta2> two weeks ago, it went up to 375 MB
<asac> fta2: last size was 190
<asac> hmm
<asac> so it went down from 380 to 190 then up to 375 and now 120 ;)
<fta2> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/chromium-tarball.png
<asac> at least there is a trend ;)
<asac> thats odd. was the other size you showed me (was about 190) an experiment?
<asac> or did i just dream about it ;)
<fta2> yep 190 was ~2 weeks ago, 1st experiment
<fta2> well, 2rd
<fta2> 2nd
<fta2> now, the 3rd is at 120 MB but it's reaching a limit
<fta2> 563 MB unpacked
<asac> thats quite good. but did you manage to eliminate any new third party stuff?
<asac> or just remove binary blobs spreaded in the tree?
<fta2> 253 MB of 3rd party, incl 100 MB of icu38 (patched) and 83 MB of webkit
<fta2> and some more 3rd party in chrome/ (107 MB), mostly hunspell (105 MB)
<asac> fta2: yes, what i wondered about is if you gt rid of any additional third_party to get to 120MB;)
<asac> i mean a complete third_party tree
<fta2> 103 MB of patched dictionaries. not sure if they are shipped, and how
<asac> so hunspell uses system-hunspell now?
<fta2> no
<asac> or just dictionaries gone?
<asac> ok
<asac> still good
<fta2> nope either, it's still there
<fta2> i dropped other stuff, mostly webkit stuff
<fta2> and ref build tests
<fta2> well, i guess you can read the commit logs: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/chromium-browser.head
<asac> damn nss build crashed
<ripps> fta2: ping
<fta2> ripps, yes?
<ripps> fta2: I keep getting an error when I run daily.sh mpd, and update-pkg --fix doesn't fix it.
<ripps> http://pastebin.com/f79154974
<fta2> ripps, did you manually touch mpd.head.ppa.jaunty ?
<fta2> go there and bzr diff it
<ripps> fta2: no
<fta2> maybe you interrupted the script while it was working in that branch
<fta2> bzr revert should fix it
<ripps> http://pastebin.com/f1b826489
<ripps> The weird thing is that this shouldn't be here, I already updated mpd two days ago and it was fine. There hasn't been any upstream changes since then
<fta2> well, that diff is obviously from the bot so for some reason, it hasn't been committed. just revert, and restart, should be fine
<fta2> hm, but it probably means the karmic branch is already committed.. bad.
<ripps> fta2: feature request: have some way for the ppabot to know if the script was interrupted and didn't finish properly, and then give it some way to automatically clean up. Maybe something like a lock file that is created and then deleted upon completion
<fta2> i plan to improve the error reporting somehow.. and maybe revert incomplete tasks, and die less.
<ripps> :)
<fta2> the problem is that the script dies for good reasons, most of the time, needing the admin attention
<micahg1> ping asac
<asac> micahg1: ola
<micahg1> hi
<micahg1> did you get my message this morning?
<asac> micahg1: yes, let me check the bugs
<asac> micahg1: unlikely. both look like libflashplayer is involed.
<asac> micahg: can you reproduce the bwin crash?
<micahg> Not on 3.5, let me test on 3.0.11
<micahg> also, I don't have karmic
<micahg> asac: Site no longer is up
<asac> micahg: bwin.de is not up?
<asac> thats a major betting site ;)
<micahg> ah, I see
<asac> ok unless we hear about regression from jaunty thats probably ok
<micahg> I can';t follow the users link
<asac> could also be driver related
<micahg> but if I go to it without https it's ok
<asac> ask them for the upgrade logs so we can see if drivers got updated too at the same time
<asac> if thats the case i would either close bug or push that to driver packages
<asac> micahg: https://www.bwin.de/
<asac> that works for me
<micahg> it seems to work fine
<micahg> in jaunty
<micahg> asac: can I just ask for apt-cache policy and the nvidia drivers?
<micahg> or do you want to see all the logs?
<asac> micahg: i think its /var/log/apt/term.log
<micahg> asac: one user is using a live ced
<micahg> cd
<asac> micahg: is that user using livecd using nvidia or other proprietary driver
<micahg> asac: no
<Ro9u3oR> anyone think they can help me with syncing my google calendar with tbird
<micahg> Ro9u3oR: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/4631
<Ro9u3oR> what would be a example of the location of my google calendar
<asac> Ro9u3oR: i think in google calendars options there are urls
<asac> Ro9u3oR: usually if you use lighting extnesion it allows you just to specify the username etc.?
<asac> isnt that right?
<bdmurray> asac: Have you had a chance to look at bug 384120?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 384120 in firefox-3.0 "apport package hook not used for 'ubuntu-bug firefox'" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/384120
<asac> bdmurray: checking
<BUGabundo> boas noites
<micahg> ls
<micahg> oops
<BUGabundo> micahg: lol
<micahg> brb, need to reboot to test a fix for my png problem
<micahg> ping asac
<asac> micahg: hey
<micahg> hi
<micahg> so that png bugs seems to be fixed
<micahg> I was wondering, do I add the fglrx package and mark fix released?
<micahg> and mark FF3.5 invalid?
<micahg> or just change ff3.5 to fglrx
<asac> micahg: thats a matter of preference. ususually change to fglrx and fix release there. if those bugs are reported frequently keep the firefox target with invalid, so users get the dupe suggestion when filing a bug.
<fta> asac, fyi, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/LinuxPackaging
<asac> but both ways are valid
<micahg> ok, I'll do the first and if we get dups, I'll do the second :)(
<fta> asac, uh? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/28003459/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-lpia.firefox-3.5_3.5~hg20090615r25976%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fta> new gtk/glib?
<micahg> ping bdrung
<bdrung> micahg: pong
<micahg> thanks for catching that adblock plus thing
<micahg> crashing is never proper behaviour
<micahg> can I just move the adblock plus issues to that package with the new status?
<micahg> I'm not familiar with the addon
<micahg> I thought it was simiilar to noscript
<bdrung> it only blocks advertisment
<micahg> ah, ok
<bdrung> so you will not see some pictures or popins.
<bdrung> micahg: i assume that the bug is fixed the the karmic package, so the status should be fix released instead of invalid, if the bug reporter does not respond
<micahg> do you mind if I just move the issues there for you to triage?
<micahg> Should I change it now?
<bdrung> incomplete would fit best
<bdrung> so it depends on his answers
<bdrung> either it is fixed or it has to be triaged
<micahg> ok, I updated thatstatus
<bdrung> thx
<micahg> I think I"ll stick with what I know :)
<asac> fta: is the GTK_PATH workaround for < karmic ?
<fta> all i guess
<fta> glad you're reading the diffs ;)
<asac> fta: all i guess? your ia32libs modules link should have fixed this iirc
<asac> fta: anyway. what i dont get are build failures for dailies as it seems
<asac> at least you fix diverged patches without seeing any build failur ;)
<fta> i do receive emails for build failures
<fta> both ucd and umd
<fta> asac, i'm not using my new ia32-libs, you said it was bad for flash or something
<asac> fta: oh right. but its not because of modules
<asac> its something else
<asac> i thought it maybe was a bad general archive state when the snapshot was done
<fta> alpha 2
<asac> too bad that ia32 now ends up on our plate somehow
<micahg> does it have to do with nspluginwrapper?
<asac> more or less yes. flashplugin
<micahg> It'll be nice when that's gone
<asac> yeah
<fta> asac, did you just get the ftbfs for chromium ucd3?
<asac> karmic+1
<asac> fta: no.. i aint get any ftbfs anymore. thats what i was trying to tell ;)
<asac> (just my own ppa uploads)
<fta> even umd?
<asac> maybe launchpad was changed/fixed and now doesnt send to full team
 * asac gets new mail
<fta> thought you did get those earlier
<asac> yes, i did
<asac> i also got build failures in ubuntu-mozilla-daily
<asac> not anymore
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/28005308/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-lpia.chromium-browser_3.0.189.0~svn20090616r18494-0ubuntu1~ucd3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> unless there wasnt a build failure for a week or so
<fta> got some almost everyday :(
<fta> the 2 xul mostly
<asac> pfft. everything is busted because of gtk ;)
 * asac wonders if this is something worth waking seb up for ;)
<asac> fta: gtk 2 is fixed btw
<asac> didnt see that seb already uploaded a new one
<asac> so wait for ubuntu2
<asac> so i guess nothing to do today anymore. will probably take ~1h before gtk is available on builders ;)
<fta> sleep 3600 && python trigger_a_rebuild_using_lp_api.py
<asac> nice ;)
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/2.17.2-0ubuntu2/+build/1080522
<fta> asac, not that nice, i don't have that trigger_a_rebuild_using_lp_api.py ;)
<asac> fta: yeah. still needs two publisher runs i would think
<asac> at least to get on amd64
<asac> does lp api already have a retry function?
<fta> not sure what "Binaries awaiting acceptance" means
<asac> fta: that measnt that its waiting for publishing or even pre-publishing
<asac> i think amd64 would wait for binary all packages from i386 in such a state
<asac> but then i might think that soyuz is smarter than it is ;)
<fta> http://blog.launchpad.net/code/git-branch-imports-now-in-public-beta
<fta> well, not new but new to me
<asac> i want hg ;)
<asac> also wont start moving to git imports until i feel that its stable ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-06-17
<fta> asac, https://edge.launchpad.net/+apidoc/  search for 'build' or 'retry'
<asac> good
<fta> BUGabundo, no idea what brainbird is, compared to identi.ca
<BUGabundo> fta: it's another laconica server
<fta> why is that needed?
<BUGabundo> but running 0.8x trunk series
<fta> why is that needed?
<BUGabundo> fta: Federation
<fta> ?
<fta> as in star trek? ;)
<BUGabundo> there are several other servers right now
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> fta: like in: if one dies all others still work
<BUGabundo> like _we_ could have our own laconica for ubuntu
<BUGabundo> and then still talk to ppl on identica
<BUGabundo> much like email servers began doing on pre-internet (aka darpa)
<BUGabundo> instead of droping an email /dent on the local server, it figures out the _federated_ one on the network and delivers there
<BUGabundo> fta: got it?
<BUGabundo> unlike twitter, if evan closed identica right now, us using other servers could still keep it going
<fta> yep
<BUGabundo> its not duplication or reduncy. its plain multimple servers that act like a big network, under the same rules, aka Federation
<BUGabundo> ohh you are right its like Star Trek
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<fta> but the question is, why do you need to subscribe to each server? looks like a lot of duplication to me. servers should sync their database or something
<BUGabundo> ahh yes I'm duplicated
<BUGabundo> YOU don't need to
<BUGabundo> in ensence its like two users
<BUGabundo> just in this case, same username
<BUGabundo> could be asac in one and fta on another
<BUGabundo> just like my mail example
<BUGabundo> fta: I have to accounts to use them as diff profiles
<BUGabundo> one is the spammer, the other should dent as much as you
<BUGabundo> plus it runs on TRUNK
<BUGabundo> so I can see what's coming to identica before it hits
<asac> so did the gtk sink in yet?
 * asac checks
 * asac retries a bunch of builds
<asac> good thing about those kill all breakages is that the builders are usually emptied ;)
<asac> except for the zillions of langpacks using the i386 ppas ;)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<fta> asac, it's in now
<asac> yeah ... my stuff is spinning
<fta> what is that facebook thing in gwibber? looks scary
<fta> i just want to read a facebook stream in gwibber, not post anything there
<fta> do i need an account?
<fta> BUGabundo, ^^
<fta> "Request login code".. wtf is that?
<BUGabundo> fta: don't use FB
<fta> oh, there's a twitter feed too, which i don't use either
<fta> 8981 followers, not bad
<BUGabundo> uau
<BUGabundo> you have that many?
<BUGabundo> care to sell it ??!
<BUGabundo> ROFL
<BUGabundo> fta: how long haven't you open gwibber accounts tab?
<fta> it's not me, it's the stream i want to follow
<fta> BUGabundo, long ago
<BUGabundo> wait I'm lost
<BUGabundo> doesn't take much to do it, still
<BUGabundo> where are you reading those "feeds"?
<BUGabundo> on FB
<BUGabundo> fta: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~segphault/gwibber/service-split
<BUGabundo> I think he means this
<BUGabundo> can't wait for Ryan to push his UI changes
<BUGabundo> $gwibber
<BUGabundo> Traceback (most recent call last):
<BUGabundo>   File "/usr/local/bin/gwibber", line 55, in <module>
<BUGabundo>     from gwibber.client import GwibberClient
<BUGabundo> ImportError: No module named gwibber.client
<BUGabundo> fta any idea what dependecy is missing there?
<BUGabundo> $ sudo echo snoozzz | /proc/cpuinfo
<fta> Estimated repository size: 35.5 GiB (89.51%) of 39.6 GiB
<fta> asac, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=13194
<asac> fta: so did they let go withyour quota thing?
<fta> asac, 40GB is good enough for now. 20GB was really too small.
<fta> 1 build is ~12 GB now, so as old debs are removed after 24h, i need at least 24 GB, plus another 12 if i push a fix in between
<asac> ok
<asac> so how much data do we have for dailies in librarian?
<asac> 1T?
<fta> no idea
<asac> ;)
<asac> how long are thedailies operating now?
<asac> 6 month
<asac> or 4-5?
<fta> 2009-02-25
<fta> so 4 months
<asac> fta: http://pastebin.com/fdacb463
<asac> is that legal in make'?
<fta> but i started the package on 07 Nov 2008
<asac> or do i need to do some $(shell stuff)
<asac> fta: thats chromium daily. ... didnt the moz dailies start before that?
<fta> 2009-02-05
<asac> fta: you think that LD_LIB path stuff is ok?
<asac> i mean in general ;)
<fta> why is that patch needed? LD_LIBRARY_PATH should be empty at this point
<asac> just found out that we must add LD_LIBRARY_PATH because of fakeroot
<fta> really?
<asac> fta: so right syntax or rather go for echo
<asac> fta: yes. maybe you need this for chromium and stuff as well
<asac> ok out for 30 minutes
<fta> yep, it will work like that
<fta> asac, how is that new linux@distribution.bugs supposed to be used?
<fta> mozilla 444906
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 444906 in Bugzilla: Other b.m.o Issues "Please setup a watcher account for linux related bugs" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=444906
<asac> fta: you can follow users in bugzilla
<asac> so basically, go and follow that user and you will get bugmail for linux specific things
<asac> i will check if we are supposed to CC that user if we upstream bugs
<asac> or rather also add ubuntu@distribution.bugs
<asac> pushed new nss
<asac> argh.
<asac> gcc bustage in archive :(
 * asac doesnt like it
<asac> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/28019463/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-powerpc.nss_3.12.3-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> summoned doko now
<asac> cool. so nss 3.12.3 at least built fine now
<asac> (on the non-busted archs)
<fta2> asac, my question was more: how do i follow a user?
<asac> fta2: you can set that up in bugzilla options
<asac> fta2: email preferences
<asac> "Add users to my watch list (comma separated list):"
<Helpless> hi all , i need some help :)
<Helpless> Iam using the P.O.W Addon for Firefox , but somehow it wont work :S
<asac> bug 369498
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 369498 in ia32-libs "Errors when running acroread in 9.04 (fully updated)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/369498
<asac> lunch
<fta2> /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgioremote-volume-monitor.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<fta2> Failed to load module: /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgioremote-volume-monitor.so
<fta2> /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgiogconf.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<fta2> Failed to load module: /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgiogconf.so
<fta2> /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgvfsdbus.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<fta2> Failed to load module: /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgvfsdbus.so
<fta2> so apparently, GTK_PATH is not enough / not used by gio
<asac> fta2: well. i have glib in my sandbox
<asac> you need to ship a link too then
<asac> i would think that /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgvfsdbus.so: is busted on multi-arch
<asac> all dbus should be broken to be precise
<fta2> *** NSPlugin Wrapper *** ERROR: NPP_New() wait for reply: Connection closed
<fta2> asac, indeed, flash, or NSPlugin Wrapper, is unusable with my new ia32-libs
<asac> yes. thats the bug
<asac> fta2: do you have it installed right now? can you check whether firefox itself works ?
<asac> i only tested chrome, but that wouldnt catch if our libs broke ABI because its spun against recent libs
<asac> fta2: wget http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.5rc1/linux-i686/en-US/firefox-3.5rc1.tar.bz2
<fta2> firefox32?
<asac> tar xjf fir*bz2
<asac> cd firefox
<asac> ./firefox ;)
<asac> yeah. the upstream build
<fta2> asac, on startup: http://paste.ubuntu.com/197802/
<fta2> but it runs
<asac> fta2: yeah so those are expected
<asac> gio is fixed in the glib i have in sandbox
<asac> would be worth to check if that causes regressions too
<asac> fta2: what does strace -f -eopen spit out directly before this NSPlugin Wrapper issue pops up?
<asac> maybe that gives us a hint what bogus libs its pulling in
<fta2> asac, you mean with ff32 ?
<fta2> doesn't make sense
<asac> fta2: no with 64 bit firefox + nsp
<fta2> nothing obvious
<fta> asac, d'oh! http://launchpadlibrarian.net/28033671/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-amd64.chromium-browser_3.0.190.0~svn20090617r18622-0ubuntu1~ucd1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fta> asac, wtf? http://paste.ubuntu.com/197888/  3 times the same patch in 5 days?
<BUGabundo> boas noites
<fta> debian 493681
<ubottu> Debian bug 493681 in fakeroot "fakeroot: does not play well with pax" [Normal,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/493681
<fta> hm, can't type anything in ff3.6
<micahg> fta: did you restart after the last update?
<micahg> *restart ff
<fta> yes, sure
<BUGabundo> works for me
<fta> better now
<fta> hmm, broken again
<BUGabundo> lolol
<fta> hm, that gcc 4.4 issue /w chromium is my fault apparently, damn
<BUGabundo> fta: you infected my FF too
<BUGabundo> can't type on it :(
<fta> good i'm not alone
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> restarting it now
<BUGabundo> running on cli to see if I get anything obvious
<BUGabundo> $ firefox-3.6 -g
<fta> i'm sick of gwibber, too many crashes when i type
<fta> and noone seems to care
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> most of mine (80%) happen just before I hit enter
<BUGabundo> well they blame pango
<BUGabundo> even opened a bug upstream
<BUGabundo> but why not user another lib?
<fta> the bug should go to debian
<fta> one idea would be to make slomo and seb128 use gwibber, so they'll notice and investigate ;)
<BUGabundo> fta: have you reported the FF3.6 bug ?
<fta> no, feel free
<BUGabundo> fta: why them? do they work with pango?
<fta> slomo seems to be the debian maintainer, and seb did the last merge
<fta> yep, pango
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> can you ping them and let gwibber team know?
<BUGabundo> 'cause the bug is already upstream
<BUGabundo> no comment in 3weeks
<fta> bug id?
<BUGabundo> humm have to look for it :(
<BUGabundo> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=584015
<BUGabundo> http://identi.ca/tag/pango
<ubottu> Gnome bug 584015 in cairo "pango gtk segfault arising from gwibber" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<fta> hm, can't figure out how to make a $(call) function with an unknown number of arguments
<fta> asac, ^^, any idea?
<fta> nm, got it
<BUGabundo> fta: (firefox-3.6:17901): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead
<BUGabundo> could this be it ?
<BUGabundo> just lost keyb!
<fta> no idea
<BUGabundo> asac mind to pass this along to mozilla: only ask to save passwords *after* login is made!
<BUGabundo> Chromium does that very nicely
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-06-18
<BUGabundo> asac ping
<fta> you don't have to accept right away, the bar stays there, just wait to be sure
<fta> missed
 * BUGabundo $ sudo shutdown -t now ; echo 1 lamb, 2 lamb, 3 lamb 4rrrr lammbbbb.....
<micahg> where does firefox get its list of apps from?
<micahg> to open files?
<asac> back
 * asac  gets zillions of mails :(
<asac> fta: oh songbird work ;)
<fta> asac, i assume you mean the commit emails, because otherwise, it doesn't work at all, they once again changed everything
<asac> :(
<asac> fta: btw, do you plan to do any gwibber updates in karmic real archive? or who does the in-archive maintenance?
<asac> oh there was an update on 12th june
<asac> nm then
<fta> !info gwibber
<ubottu> gwibber (source: gwibber): Open source microblogging client for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-0ubuntu5 (jaunty), package size 185 kB, installed size 1360 kB
<fta> !info gwibber karmic
<ubottu> gwibber (source: gwibber): Open source microblogging client for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2~bzr263-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 201 kB, installed size 1532 kB
<fta> who did that?
<asac> fta: the guy in the changelog. dont you know him?
<asac> -- David Futcher < bobbo@ubuntu.com>   Tue, 28 Apr 2009 16:59:01 +0100
<fta> nope
<asac> tse
<fta> i guess he didn't use the branches, did he?
<asac> jcastro: do you  know this guy ;)? i think some coordination within the gwibber team might make sense
<asac> fta: most likely not :(
<asac> interesting. i am in the changelog ;)
<asac> fta: i write hima mail
<asac> done
<asac> told him to show up here ;)
<asac> dtchen: i selected "pulse" in skype and what i get (karmic) is stuttering sound:
<asac> RtApiAlsa: underrun detected.
<asac> dtchen: i guess thats an application fault because i dont have the same prob with other apps
<asac> but still, i wonder if thats something we can tune on our side
<asac> hmm ... my network connection is bad today. let me reset the modem etc.
<asac> fta2: will you push up the 3.5 RC1 builds? to karmic?
<asac> if so plesae check bug 331654
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331654 in firefox-3.5 "abrowser profile migration is wrong" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331654
<asac> if not, i will do the update asap
<fta2> i will
<fta2> asac, ..but RC2
<asac> good
<jcastro> asac: yeah I know bobbo
<Adri2000> hi
<asac> hi
<Adri2000> firefox -ProfileManager wasn't working... but then I realized I already had one firefox instance open :)
<Adri2000> (on jaunty)
<BUGabundo> boas tardes
<BUGabundo> fta: asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/198534/
<BUGabundo> got a trace from FF 3.6 before it lost keyboard
<BUGabundo> need to get the dgb libs for it
<fta2> BUGabundo, for me, it didn't crash
<BUGabundo> did you run it on gdb?
<fta2> nope
<asac> Adri2000: yeah thats an issue - though low prio
<asac> (profile manager is not really supported upstream)
<BUGabundo> fta then how were you expecting to see it ?
<fta2> asac, is it possible to request a devirtualized PPA?
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> having trouble,queue fta?
<fta2> asac, like this one https://edge.launchpad.net/~mcasadevall/+archive/ppa
<fta2> BUGabundo, no, just want to more arches
<BUGabundo> well its failing to build LOL
<BUGabundo> do you need arm ?
<BUGabundo> btw fta you liked that IMO.im site?
<fta2> ?
<BUGabundo> I know its Flash but it very usefull
<BUGabundo> no CPU usage, unlike skype (that uses 90% on my system)
<BUGabundo> fta you fabed my dent yesterday about it!
<BUGabundo> I have no idea how you manage to actually read it all LOLOL
<fta2> did I? i've never faved any dent
<fta2> cu in 1h.
<BUGabundo> opps wrong fab "Fabian Rodriguez"
<fta> stevel, hi, does songbird have an alternate branding? for dailies
<stevel> fta: nope
<BUGabundo> "fta you fabed my dent yesterday about it!"
<BUGabundo> "I have no idea how you manage to actually read it all LOLOL"
<BUGabundo> "opps wrong fab "Fabian Rodriguez" "
<fta> BUGabundo, yep
<fta> stevel, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/songbird/songbird.head/annotate/head%3A/debian/patches/fix_xul_toolkit_bad_preprocessor_code.patch
<fta> stevel, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/songbird/songbird.head/annotate/head%3A/debian/patches/system_nspr.patch
<Mook_sb> fta: amusingly, that first patch landed in XR 1.9.0.12 :)
<fta> Mook_sb, well, it is obviously still needed to build sb trunk
<Mook_sb> it is.
<Mook_sb> we just got .11 on trunk :|
<BUGabundo> fta: did any of those keyb freze happen some time close to using Flash?
<fta> BUGabundo, i had 69 tabs, 1 with youtube
<BUGabundo> it happened to me 3 times today
<BUGabundo> all after or during using flash or youtube
<fta> possibe
<fta> possible
<BUGabundo> it won't let go the keyboard
<fta> everything's possible with flash
<BUGabundo> hate when flash does that
<fta> i hate flash
<BUGabundo> how doesn't beside adobe?
<BUGabundo> damn it
<BUGabundo> can I kill flash and leave the browser?
<BUGabundo> CONFIRMED
<BUGabundo> its stuck inside the youtube vid
<BUGabundo> TAB and space works
<fta> file a bug
<fta> looks like a regression to me
<BUGabundo> where do I file it?
<BUGabundo> adobe?
<BUGabundo> mozilla?
<BUGabundo> I haven't made any flash updates for a while
<fta> if you have enough patience, grab previous dailies from lp to identify a window
<fta> mozilla
<BUGabundo> its been like this for a while
<BUGabundo> like at least a week
<fta> bisect by date
<fta> dailies exist for that reason
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOOLOL
<BUGabundo> found a workaround
<BUGabundo> that's why I always had trouble putting my finger on it
<BUGabundo> open a link outside FF, and it will be freed
<fta> or go to a console and come back to X
<BUGabundo> naaa
<BUGabundo> that doesn't work
<BUGabundo> at least it didn't when I tried it
<fta> faster if you're lucky enough to have a good kms
<fta> did for me yesterday
<BUGabundo> I have a some what dead Alt key
<BUGabundo> can't make that fast enough I guess
<fta> well, just 1 answer for songbird -daily, i guess it's not worth it
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> I saw that *one*
<fta> fta       4974  0.8  1.9 162904 40872 ?        Sl   Jun17  12:33 rhythmbox
<fta> fta      12271 19.5  5.6 336200 115556 pts/2   Sl+  22:06   2:55 /usr/lib/songbird/./songbird-bin
<fta> USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND
<BUGabundo> hum
<fta> Mook_sb, ^^ :(
<BUGabundo> isn't that a tad too muc?
<Mook_sb> is it doing anything interesting?
<fta> and mashtape is disabled
<Mook_sb> (scanning metadata? organizing files? eating babies?)
<fta> nope, it's idle, paused
<fta> same library as rhythmbox
<BUGabundo> babies??? LOL
<BUGabundo> that _almost deserved to be redentd
<Mook_sb> :( I don't suppose you can get a stack?
<BUGabundo> but then fta gets mad at me
<fta> I need to rebuild it, as i forgot to preserve the symbols
<Mook_sb> sorry about the suck :(
<fta> i still miss a native systray icon and multimedia keys (my gnome key bindings)
<fta> and notifications
<Mook_sb> extensinos/systray _may_ work. or it may not. or maybe it doesn't build at all.
<BUGabundo> fta: I miss to be able to press my power button
<fta> Mook_sb, it doesn't build, needs gtk/glib symbols at link time.
<Mook_sb> thanks for checking.
<fta> easy to fix though
<fta> ok, got an xpi.
<fta> Mook_sb, i thought --with-songbird-extensions=systray would have added it to the build&install but apparently, it's not even built
<Mook_sb> fta: no, you want --with-extensions=systray
<fta> oh
<Mook_sb> --with-songbird-extensions actually means --with-poti-private-extensions-not-in-publicsvn
<fta> ok, btw, http://paste.ubuntu.com/198770/
<Mook_sb> thanks
<Mook_sb> stevel: do we have a contrib agreement from fta? :)
<fta> nope, just take the patch, i don't mind
<Mook_sb> yeah, we probably don't need it for something that trivial / obvious anyway :)
 * Mook_sb just likes to pass the buck XD
<fta> i'm not looking for credits, fame or anything
<stevel> fta: nope.. but yeah, that's a trivial enough patch we can just take it
<fta> would be nice if you could take the other patches too, the less i carry, the better
<Mook_sb> systray/ is easier to deal with because nobody else wants to touch it, so I get to do whatever :p
<stevel> fta: which other patches?
<Mook_sb> checked in.
<fta> stevel, this one should be nice to have, as it's quick to rot: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/songbird/songbird.head/annotate/head:/debian/patches/system_nspr.patch
<Mook_sb> that probably needs an actual bug filed
<stevel> Mook_sb: if i filed one and attached the patch to it, would you r? it?  or do we need to have preed do it?
<Mook_sb> stevel: preed would be better, yeah
 * Mook_sb can also bikeshed, if preferred
<stevel> Mook_sb: filed, attached, and r? thrown to preed. we'll see what happens
<stevel> thanks fta
<fta> thanks
<fta> it wfm, if it matters ;)
<stevel> a little bit.  :) more important whether it wfus. or maybe wfpreed
<dtchen> asac: please use resample-method = speex-float-1 in ~/.pulse/daemon.conf
<dtchen> asac: i've already made that change for the next pa upload
<BUGabundo> hey dtchen
<dtchen> hi
<BUGabundo> asac: I can confirm that this option makes Audio much better!
<fta> Mook_sb, obviously, this is needed too: http://paste.ubuntu.com/198787/
<Mook_sb> fta: not really; it's just not installed by default on release builds
<Mook_sb> (but it _will_ generate the .xpi)
<fta> it's not in dist/ so for me, it's needed
<Mook_sb> it's in compiled/xpi-stage
<Mook_sb> or you can build --enable-debug ;)
<fta> i should not matter unless you buld with  --with-extensions=systray
<fta> -i+it
<Mook_sb> if you build without --enable-extensions=systray, it won't exist, at all
<fta> yes
<fta> but my patch won't hurt then
<fta> i mean, when i build with --enable-extensions=something, i expect it to be installed too
<Mook_sb> it will hurt windows, where it gets built by default (but not installed) :p
<fta> eh?
<fta> is --enable-extensions=systray used on windows?
<Mook_sb> it's on by default on windows (to make sure it keeps building)
<fta> well, nm, i'll keep the patch downstream
<Mook_sb> or just install it manually post-install ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-06-19
 * BUGabundo killall -i -O sigkill 68 brain-mater ; ~$ Are you  sure you don't want Dreams instead?
<fta> Mook_sb, is systray supposed to be working?
<fta> it's not doing anything for me, it's not even listed
<Mook_sb> fta: not really :p
<Mook_sb> you need to make sure it's installed, but even then I don't know how working it is on linux
<Mook_sb> (on linux, it's not installed by default, as you found out... but it should be listed?)
<fta> $ ls -l /usr/lib/songbird/extensions/
<fta> total 12
<fta> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2009-06-19 01:41 gonzo@songbirdnest.com/
<fta> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2009-06-19 01:41 rubberducky-dependencies@songbirdnest.com/
<fta> drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 4096 2009-06-19 01:41 songbird-systray@extensions.mook.moz.googlepages.com/
 * Mook_sb enjoys how that manages to ping him ;)
<fta>     <!-- this extension is appManaged -->
<fta>     <em:hidden>true</em:hidden>
<fta>     <em:appManaged>true</em:appManaged>
<fta> what is that?
<Mook_sb> huh, I forgot about doing _that_
<Mook_sb> (it hides it from the EM, and disables updates, respectively)
<fta> ok, set hidden to false, now it's listed, but still doing nothing. there's just a pref for notifications
<Mook_sb> no extra button in the title bar?
<fta> hm, yes, clicked it once, the window disappeared and something appeared in the tray, clicked the tray icon, the icon's gone, but still no window
<Mook_sb> sounds busted :(
<fta> and the notification is broken too, it keeps firing the same while playing, and 100% cpu
<fta> and it should use libnotify or something, it's totally alien to the desktop
<Mook_sb> yep. of course, it should be more "nsIAlertsService should use libnotify"
<fta> i think that's in moz trunk
<Mook_sb> mozilla bug 469880   ?
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 469880 in Shell Integration "Add support for notifications on Linux using libnotify" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=469880
<fta> i have no idea how to make songbird re-appear
<fta> the tray icon should always be there btw
<micahg> anyone here?
<armin76> asac: you didn't poke me about uds finally :P
<fta> armin76, oh, you're alive!
<fta> thought you've been abducted by aliens or something
<bdmurray> I'm having some issues trying to package a firefox extension particularly with the debuild process
<bdmurray> I'm following the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions/Packaging
<bdmurray> I've sorted it out
<micahg> ping anyone
<armin76> fta: nope, just resting a bit :P
<BUGabundo> guud evening o/
<fta> lo
 * BUGabundo does a banana dance ~~\-~~/-~~
<fta> pff, bug 389591
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389591 in fakeroot "Please sponsor fakeroot 1.12.4ubuntu1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389591
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> is it an old version ?
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> don't you love new triagers?
<BUGabundo> I had to revert their calls a bunch of times
<fta> I have another good laugh for you: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/74691
<BUGabundo> fta: trying to get a few users to track down the flash bug on 3.6
<BUGabundo> need to test older versions and track it down
<BUGabundo> what do I need to fetch from LP ?
<BUGabundo> ff and xul?
<fta> patience
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOLOLOLOL
<BUGabundo> well its in the last 3 weeks
<BUGabundo> if I get 3 or 4 guys, it should be fast
<fta> you need to pickup a matching pair of debs
<BUGabundo> yeah I know
<fta> that's all
<BUGabundo> I really wish LP had a superseeded PPA
<fta> grab debs, install, test, retry
<BUGabundo> is it just opening youtube?
<fta> you tell me
<BUGabundo> or do you remember it requiring anything else?
<BUGabundo> I'm not sure.. that's why I'm asking
<fta> try with a fresh profile and just youtube
<BUGabundo> ok
<fta> with your current version
<fta> then go back in time and bisect
<BUGabundo> let me 1st upgrade the all system
<BUGabundo> I know this will sound stupid, but what does bisect mean?
<fta> dichotomy
<BUGabundo> I know this will sound stupid, but what does _dichotomy_ mean?
<BUGabundo> :)
<fta> try current => NOK, try 2 weeks old => OK, try 1 week old => OK, try 3 days old => NOK, try 5 days old => OK, try 4 days old => NOK, bingo! it's between 4 and 5 days
<BUGabundo> ah ok
<fta> take an interval, and cut it in half each time
<fta> done that several times before the dailies, but i had to build all of those debs.. took a while
<BUGabundo> I bet
<BUGabundo> fta: I think LP admins will ban you from PPAs lolol
<fta> why?
<BUGabundo> joking :p
<fta> !who is your master?
<BUGabundo> sudo is
<fta> thanks
<fta> ubuntu-ops
<BUGabundo> ah?
<BUGabundo> !ops
<ubottu> Help! dfarning, hjmf, Yawner, asac, Admiral_Chicago, or gnomefreak
<BUGabundo> humm gnomefreak
<BUGabundo> what happened to him?
<BUGabundo> is he fine, from his op ?
<micahg> BUGabundo: he said he'd be offline for a little while
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> to do a eye cirgury
 * BUGabundo wonders why fta is not OP. he is here more then the room it self :)
<fta> i'm not here that often, i'm idle most of the time
<fta> i just let the session open all the time
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> daniel is on every # too
<BUGabundo> lol
<fta> i'm just on 12 channels, 6 are ubuntu related
<BUGabundo> I'm on 8 on 2 networks
<BUGabundo> one is not linux related, but still its about freedom
<micahg> I sit in 5 channels
<Nafallo> ehrm... I think I'm on about 35-40 something on four networks.
<BUGabundo> plus 4 µblogs, and 5 im bots
<BUGabundo> and 2/3 MUCs
<Nafallo> I only use IRC for IRC
<BUGabundo> Nafallo: LOL
<Nafallo> (not counting the calculator)
<BUGabundo> Nafallo: I have now idea how it is to track 40 chanels
<Nafallo> but that's using bc, so is kind of cra{p,ck}
<BUGabundo> I barelly can keep 3 conversations at the same time
<Nafallo> hmm. 244 windows opened right now.
<micahg> fta: any idea on bug 383020
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 383020 in firefox-3.5 "Some input fields are several times longer than normal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/383020
<fta> micahg, no idea, worth sending upstream
<micahg> fta: I have the same setup except for the video card
<fta> as i said, i'm not really into bugs but as the guy said it's also with upstream builds, it's worth looking at bmo and filing one if there's no match
<dtchen> BUGabundo: what's the Flash issue in 3.6?
<BUGabundo> hi dtchen
<BUGabundo> basilcy it captures keyboard and mouse
<BUGabundo> and won't let it go
<BUGabundo> until you open a new tab from external source
<BUGabundo> TAB, arrow keys, space, etc all seem to work _within_ flash
<BUGabundo> in this case, on youtube I can pause,resume player or control volume, but can leave it
<dtchen> huh, the last time i experienced that symptom, it was due to proprietary video drivers
<BUGabundo> dtchen: both me and fta suffer from it on FF 3.6 ONLY
<BUGabundo> I'm using 64bits and adobe plugin
<dtchen> reproducible with swfdec?
<dtchen> we can't do much if it's an Adobe Flash issue.
<fta> looks like it's ff, as flash didn't change recently, at least not that i know
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> only started to happened like 2 weeks ago
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-06-20
<fta> oh my! I've made nearly 200 commits in lp:chromium-browser, and it's not even close to enter the repo. *sigh*
<BUGabundo> fta: he meant http://identi.ca/notice/5527373
<fta> what is vimeo?
<fta> the youtube like?
<BUGabundo> yeah
<fta> al pelo?
<fta> BUGabundo, dtchen: care to try ff 3.5 rc2 from my PPA before I push it to karmic?
<micahg1> fta: is it in the dailies?
<fta> nope, in ~fta
<fta> the dailies are already ahead :P
<fta> that's the thing with dailies, you're always ahead ;)
<micahg> ok
<micahg> but they're not labeled anymore\
<fta> correct
<fta> hm, no, in fact, i'm wrong, because of the naming, rc2 is ahead, even if codewise, dailies are fresher
<fta> ..grr.. that means once it's in karmic, dailies between now and 3.5 final will be rejected. damn
<BUGabundo> fta: busy taking a look at gwibber bugs?
<fta> i did, sick of the crashes
<BUGabundo> ahha
<BUGabundo> $ watch -n 10 gwibber
<fta> bug 364322 too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 364322 in gwibber "group search broken with KeyError: 'from_user' (identi.ca protocol)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/364322
<fta> been broken for months
<fta> http://popcon2.ecchi.ca/package/songbird.html#graph-2 :(
<BUGabundo> hhehe
<BUGabundo> gwibber team is not as active as desired
<BUGabundo> and its not meant to be on the archive
<BUGabundo> PPA is the only way for it
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/389505
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389505 in gwibber "gwibber crashes in pango @pango_layout_check_lines" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> its a dupe of mine
<BUGabundo> or not
<BUGabundo> fta: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/gwibber/+bug/380417/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 380417 in gwibber "apt-get build-dep gwibber fails" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> can't invalidate that, due to networks prob
<BUGabundo> can you please add this:
<BUGabundo> "could have been that \n cant reproduce"
<BUGabundo> and set it invalid?
<fta> eh?
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> really
<BUGabundo> I can't
<BUGabundo> lp timeouts,
<BUGabundo> damn network
<fta> done
<fta> i guess i could call rc2 just rc2, as moz apparently did
<asac> oha
<asac> so forgot to say that iam on short vac till tue
<asac> (e.g. onback on bue)
<BUGabundo> enjoy asac
<asac> yeah. at least i have 3g connection here
<asac> last time i travelled here, i had no 3g on train
<BUGabundo> asac: 3g? umts or GPRS?
<asac> BUGabundo: i think gnomefreak is recovering. will be out till jul
<BUGabundo> thanks for the update asac
<BUGabundo> hope all goes well with John
<fta> asac, hi!
<BUGabundo> hey fta
<fta> hi
<fta> asac, I fixed a bunch of stuff in 3.5rc2, will put the env leak patch in xul too
<BUGabundo> fta: known mem leaks?
<BUGabundo> had a friend compaling about a few
<fta> nope, the crash on startup
<fta> seems it helps xul 1.9 too, at least, it sure fixed songbird
<fta> BUGabundo, did you test 3.5 from my ppa?
<fta> ~fta
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> I'm using daily 3.6
<fta> not helping
<fta> grr, gwibber died
<fta> asac, if you're bored in the train, ^^
<BUGabundo> hahah
<BUGabundo> fta: chromium crashing a lot
<fta> backtraces?
<BUGabundo> what do I do with the .crash?
<BUGabundo> apport does fire on them
<fta> do you have the -dbg installed?
<BUGabundo> but refuses to report, since they aren't on the archive
<BUGabundo> don't think so
<BUGabundo> let me get them
<fta> install it, then cheat apport
<asac> fta: thanks for putting env patch
<asac> on more thing to get approval for ;)
<asac> one
 * asac  tries to upgrade
<asac> just getting 110K/s
<asac> so taikes some time to test dailies
<asac> fta: did you upload to archive?
<asac> (3.5rc1 (aka rc2));)
<fta> not yet
<BUGabundo> fta: that gdb filled my disk :(
<BUGabundo> 350MiBs Free
<fta> asac, i remember you asked me something about the profile migration, what was it again?
<asac> let me think ;)
<fta> BUGabundo: hehe. no worse than the testsuite-dbg, the deb is about 700MB packed
<asac> i cant remember :(
<fta> asac, abrowser?
<asac> yeah i think we have a bug for that
<fta> asac, what i have so far: http://paste.ubuntu.com/200007/
<fta> 200007, nice. a few seconds earlier, i would have got 200000
<asac> argh. slow net ... slow launchpad
<asac> bug 331654
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331654 in firefox-3.5 "abrowser profile migration is wrong" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331654
<asac> fta: ^^
<asac> so the migration should use firefox5.
<asac> and not abrowser
<fta> I'll have a look
<asac> thx. thats one of the fewmilestoned bugs we have for 3.5
<asac> the other is bug 382917
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 382917 in firefox-3.5 "ship opt-in enforcing apparmor profile for firefox" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/382917
<fta> is that abrowser thing useful at all? i remember at uds, rick said it was confusing users and backed off by oem vendors
<asac> it is useful
<asac> i dont think that all oems backed ti fof
<fta> fixed bug 388880 already
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 388880 in firefox-3.5 "Browse All Add-ons links to 404 " [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/388880
<asac> what rick wanted to emphasize was more that we should keep ffox as default instead of unbranding
<asac> at least i think
<asac> ok so the apparmor thing is already assined to jdstrand. so i guss we have to wait until he gives us a working profile
<asac> jdstrand: seems the spec AppArmorFirefoxProfile needs to be finished. guess we should talk about that next week or so
<fta> BUGabundo, so, your backtrace?
<fta> BUGabundo, no need to re-run chromium if you have the crash file already
<fta> asac, we need a gnome-support-dbg too, it's missing
<asac> right
<asac> rightwanna add?
<fta> but i won't add it now, it will block the package in NEW
<fta> better do it later as -ubuntu2, so xul and ff are already there
<asac> fta: yeah. so one upload without and then directly one with it
<asac> thats a good plan
<asac> as long as we get rc1/2 out at the right time so we can provide input in case our users catch something
<asac> i would like to blog about it and ask users to move away
<asac> to 3.5
<fta> tested yesterday, all the systems addons are not compatible, we need to bump those
<asac> fta: can we start doing a milestone archive in mozillateam? so jaunty+intrepiud+hardy folks can get it too
<asac> given that we do dailies it probably will _just_ work
<asac> fta: right thats part of the firefox 3.5 transition
<asac> spec
<asac> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-karmic-firefox-3.5
<asac> there are about a zillion of itmes
<asac> but i didnt add each individual extension
<asac> we should make a separate spec to track those i guess
<fta> i give so thought to that, would have been nice to have a single team with 2 ppas: daily and releases.. but i guess it's too late
<asac> fta: well. i think we can move dailies still
<asac> maybe we can talk to the launchpad folks and ask for a http redirect
<fta> mozillateam/daily and mozillateam/releases instead of mozillateam-daily/ppa and mozillateam-relases/ppa
<asac> at least we should not  block releases/milestones because daily is in a separate ppa
<asac> yeah. mozillateam/daily mozillateam/milestones mozillateam/releases
<asac> that would be perfect
<asac> oh ... we have to remember that once we make ffox 3.5 default in .head we cannot use the same branches everywhere i think
<asac> at least if we dont want to migrate folks completely if they run a ppa
<asac> we could of course do the full transition in -daily too for hardy et al .... but that feels like HUGE amount of work
<asac> i guess after we did this transition we might get new idea on how to better make branches usable everywhere
<asac> maybe moving the meta packages to a separate sourcepackage firefox-meta xulrunner-meta
<asac> etc.
<asac> we oculd probably consider to do that this cycle if it helüps us running those daily/milestones builds
<asac> ok off ... ferry is arriving. will look whats going on either later today or tomorrow
<asac> cu
<jdstrand> asac: re apparmor> waiting on bug #375422 to be fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 375422 in linux "apparmor fails to load at startup" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/375422
<BUGabundo> boas noites
<fta> gni
<fta> grr, why am i answering to that anyway..
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<fta> he doesn't know what he is doing
<BUGabundo> eehhe
<BUGabundo> Acessories -> add/remove
<BUGabundo> as long as gwibber as .desktop
<BUGabundo> lol
<fta> one more listener
<BUGabundo> ah?
<fta> that guy
<BUGabundo> lol
<fta> noone cared to try 3.5 rc2 :(
<BUGabundo> ohh
<BUGabundo> I've read the same about RC1
<BUGabundo> only 900 testers
<fta> all builders are busy building gcc
<fta> no ff today
<dtchen> i'm running whatever's in u-m-d
<dtchen> 3.5~hg20090617r25988+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1 (firefox-3.5), 1.9.1~hg20090620r26000+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1 (xulrunner-1.9.1)
<fta> dtchen, it was in ~fta, i need to create a ppa for moz releases :P
<BUGabundo> fta: one more for you on identica! #songbird
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-06-21
<fta> hi
<BUGabundo> boas tardes!
<BUGabundo> hi fta
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=14822
<BUGabundo> me?
<fta> can you reproduce?
<BUGabundo> let me see
<fta> hm, my webkit bug is not moving at all: https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=26542
<ubottu> bugs.webkit.org bug 26542 in SVG "SVG symbols not dragable" [Normal,New]
<BUGabundo> fta: can't test it! requires metacity/composite
<BUGabundo> I have it turned off and using compiz
<BUGabundo> enableling composite takes me 2h of mess to get compiz working again :(
<BUGabundo> 3. uncheck "Use system title bar and borders" in chromium
<BUGabundo> how do I change this ?
<fta> BUGabundo, right click the dark blue area
<BUGabundo> ahhhhhhhhhhhh
<BUGabundo> and there's a reopend close tab too
<BUGabundo> woooo nice
<fta> brb
<fta> i would like to have my bug confirmed on jaunty or lower..
<BUGabundo> using karmic!
<BUGabundo> would have to make a JJ qemu and test it
<BUGabundo> fta: why didn't the daily gwibber bot build an update today?
<fta> it's running at 7pm
<BUGabundo> still at 340 and 344 is out
<BUGabundo> ahh ok
<BUGabundo> do you really believe chrome will be higher
<fta> yes, google & chrome, that's enough to attract users
<BUGabundo> then we need to spam^Wpublicitize more that there's a native build!
<BUGabundo> make a wiki that's visible, ask forums moderatores to let users now about it, email the user lists with the diff between them
<fta> feel free to do it, i won't
<BUGabundo> why ?
<fta> not interested, no blog, what will it bring me?
<BUGabundo> more users to chromium?
<BUGabundo> proper information of the diff between both?
<fta> July 10th with 7500 or maybe Aug 1st with 8150.. we'll see.
<BUGabundo> ahaha
<BUGabundo> two bets?
<BUGabundo> not fair
<fta> i stand on the 1st one, but for the records, i give my other choice
<BUGabundo> LOL
<fta> make yours
<BUGabundo> I don't do bets
<BUGabundo> I rather see chromium win
<BUGabundo> even if I have to work for it to succeed ....
<BUGabundo> unlike you :p
<fta> that what google told me, they expect downstream to win
<fta> +'s
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> [35936.559394] gwibber[1562] general protection ip:7f54d6233029 sp:7fff031a1b90 error:0 in libpango-1.0.so.0.2400.2[7f54d621b000+46000]
<BUGabundo> damn
<BUGabundo> the team behind thunderbird as been slacking
<BUGabundo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+upstreamreport?sort_by=-triaged_bugs_delta
<BUGabundo> and has the guy behind NM eheh
<ripps> Ah man, loaded the ppa builders with chromium builds just when I was starting to do some updates
 * ripps now has to wait
 * BUGabundo points to fta and laughts
<BUGabundo> AHAHAHAHAHAH
<micahg> ping asac
 * BUGabundo wonders if gwibber has been built
<BUGabundo> fta: Chrome and Firefox 3.5 Memory Usage http://dotnetperls.com/chrome-memory
<fta> BUGabundo, already read that
<fta> i'm waiting for the feedback from google
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BUGabundo> is it known?
 * BUGabundo checks memory
<BUGabundo> 29815 230482   1668      18865K 158.8M 37804K 158.8M 37804K   1% chromium-brows
<BUGabundo>  9501      0      0         82K 949.3M 238.3M     0K     0K   6% firefox-3.6
<BUGabundo> $ atop | grep chromium
<BUGabundo> 29815  32.67s   5m38s 158.8M 37804K 216.9M 525.3M  N-   - S   1% chromium-brows
<BUGabundo> $ atop | grep firefo
<BUGabundo>  9501   4m11s  31m02s 949.3M 238.2M 59728K 187.8M  N-   - S   4% firefox-3.6
<fta> chromium has several processes
<fta> $ pidof chromium-browser
<fta> 27270 27267 27255 27253 27252 27251 27237
<fta> for 4 tabs
<BUGabundo> just send th bigger
<BUGabundo> didn't want spam anymore
<fta> you need to count all of them to be fair
<BUGabundo> $ atop | grep chromium
<BUGabundo> 29815  32.76s   5m38s 158.8M 37300K 217.9M 525.3M  N-   - S   1% chromium-brows
<BUGabundo>  8617   0.31s   1.54s 96116K 19120K 17188K     0K  N-   - S   0% chromium-brows
<BUGabundo> 27492   0.22s   1.34s  98.1M 33796K   368K     0K  N-   - S   0% chromium-brows
<BUGabundo> 29846   0.06s   0.42s 93344K 10108K   152K     0K  N-   - S   0% chromium-brows
<BUGabundo> 29822   0.01s   0.01s 54660K   736K 100.5M     0K  N-   - S   0% chromium-brows
<BUGabundo> 29821   0.00s   0.00s 95848K  1176K     0K     0K  N-   - S   0% chromium-brows
<BUGabundo> there you go
<fta> BUGabundo, the public time line is broken for me
<fta> BUGabundo, what about the simpsons?
<BUGabundo> new TV episode
<BUGabundo> the 1st of the new season
<BUGabundo> on National TV
<fta> oh 21x01, ok
<BUGabundo> I guess
<fta> i thought it was about a completely new series
<BUGabundo> not sure season it is
<BUGabundo> its the military episode
<fta> 442: 21x01 -- Homer the Whopper (Sep/27/2009)
<BUGabundo> then it is
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-06-21
<nikolam> micahg, I have trouble using SM on 64bit lucid (bug with dying): It dies too often actually.
<micahg> nikolam: yes, I'm not sure what to do as I don't have a quick fix, I need to get a patch upstream and have it approved
 * micahg is trying to get openjdk to build before going to sleep, but that doesn't look promising
<micahg> asac: friendly reminder for a Endorsement :)
<chrisccoulson> hi jdstrand - i got all the extensions updated in jaunty on friday, so feel free to do some testing on jaunty if you like :)
<chrisccoulson> i know that mozgest, stumbleupon and imagezoom currently don't work, but i'm fixing those now
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: cool, so now with the exception of those 3 are hardy - lucid ready? what about karmic/openjdk?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: and hi! :)
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - i don't know if micahg made any progress with openjdk yet - i'll ask him when he's online
<[reed]> do I want adobe-flashplugin or flashplayer-installer?
<[reed]> they seem to be the same thing yet separate packages?
<jdstrand> ultimately they are the same
<[reed]> which one would you pick?
<[reed]> :)
<jdstrand> adobe-flashplugin is in the partner archive and the canonical partner guy works with adobe on it
<jdstrand> flashplugin-installer's packaging is different, but is updated to pull down adobe's installer that is in the partner archive
<jdstrand> I use adobe-flashplugin on i386 and flashplayer-installer on amd64
<jdstrand> the former is only available on i386, and the latter uses nspluginwrapper, which is required to use the i386 plugin on amd64
 * jdstrand wishes adobe would finish their amd64 version...
<asac> jdstrand: afaik they said they will not finish amd64
 * asac spreading rumours
<asac> jdstrand: with OOPs we might just get nspluginwrapper for free in firefox anyway
<jdstrand> I am not up on it, but I thought the last adobe said is that they were committed to it. though, how long have we heard that?
<[reed]> asac: there's a mail to security-group@ from dveditz addressed to you
<[reed]> has "Ubuntu" in the subject
<asac> [reed]: i saw
<asac> will answer next
<asac> i am even CCed ;)
<asac> [reed]: in short: we didnt apply the patch because the other part needed backporting
<gnomefreak> last i heard it will be atleast 1 year before flash 64 will be even close to release, asac it snot a rumor :) or if it is you didnt start it
<[reed]> ok, cool
<asac> gnomefreak: hehe ... my rumour is: they will never finish it ;)
<asac> they just try to calm the mob by having it in beta state
<gnomefreak> ah you may still be right :) im looking to see if i have an email address for them
 * gnomefreak was hoping to get an email back from the rock station already
<gnomefreak> chromium doesnt like to ask or to even save passwords
<micahg> chrisccoulson: hi, I have openjdk for karmic, should I copy to transition PPA or do you want to pull from my personal PPA?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - awesome. i can just take that from your personal PPA
<micahg> chrisccoulson: the only thing not adjusted is the maintainer, it set for me ATM, since I didn't know if we should keep the openjdkteam or not: https://launchpad.net/~micahg/+archive/mozilla-test/+packages
<micahg> chrisccoulson: the other thing is that control.in and control aren't in sync, but I figured that might not matter in a backport
<micahg> chrisccoulson: actually that last statement wasn't true, but for some reason, in my chroot, it wouldn't set the karmic build deps right when I regenerated the control file
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so I manually dropped llvm to 2.6 and dropped oprofile from the build deps
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm thinking more and more that maybe I need more checks on that symlink for the profile dir for Thunderbird 3
<micahg> asac: thank you for the endorsement :)
<jdstrand> micahg: did you run the verification test suite on your openjdk packages? I don't have the details, but doko has a testing procedure you could ask about if you haven't already (it's in main, so we need to follow whatever procedures he uses)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: has upstream reviewed the hardy font configuration patches yet?
<micahg> jdstrand: ah, good point, I should do that
<jdstrand> micahg: cool, thanks
 * micahg wonders if it'll run in a chroot
 * jdstrand has no idea -- ask doko
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i will take a look at those issues with debian/control shortly if you like
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, not yet. karl said he was going to look at it when he gets some time
<chrisccoulson> i will ask him again later
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, the only issue is the maintainer I think, everything else is generated anyways
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: hmmm. I'm not sure what that means. is this going to hold up our publication?
<jdstrand> at least 3.6.4 hasn't been released yet...
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - i'm not sure if it should hold up publication (if it comes to that). the fonts aren't that bad with the fixed cairo patch - they just can't be configured in the same way as before
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: ok. sounds good to me. we'll yank it if that is all that is left and it can be added as an SRU or in the next security update if desired
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - ok, no worries. one thing we still need to do is test the old epiphany with xulrunner 1.9.2 installed on the system
<chrisccoulson> seeing as we don't have an immediate solution for that just yet
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I thought 1.9.2 was a new package? won't epiphany-gecko continue to use 1.9.1?
<jdstrand> or rather 1.9
<micahg> jdstrand: there's a transitional package for epiphany-gecko
<jdstrand> right, but we aren't uploading the new epiphany until it is ready
<micahg> jdstrand: ah
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - it's not quite as simple as that unfortunately. epiphany will load the newest runtime where the version is between the range passed to GRE_GetGREPathWithProperties
<jdstrand> so, the old epiphany should continue to use 1.9, unless 1.9.2 replaces it, which I didn't think it did
<chrisccoulson> and i just checked the epiphany source, and it will load 1.9.2
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is there a patch in the old epiphany where we can tweak the GRE?
<jdstrand> ok. we can test that
<chrisccoulson> this is the same issue that broke yelp with 1.9.2 installed on the system ;)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, we will have to do that if it breaks
<chrisccoulson> that's what i did with yelp already
<jdstrand> sounds like we should expect some breakage. we should be able to do an update for epiphany to not pull in 1.9.2 and then work on epiphany webkit. we'll see
<jdstrand> if there is no breakage, that would certainly be nice :)
<jdstrand> we could continue to update 1.9.2 until hardy is EOL
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - yeah, we could do that. i'm not sure how we handle the versioning though, as we already have 2.28 in the PPA
<jdstrand> (that is probably wishful thinking though)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: just delete it from the ppa
<jdstrand> I think that should work fine
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - it would probably just be safer to patch it only load 1.9 for now, rather than having it spring up some surprises on us later on ;)
<jdstrand> we are going to need to seriously clean out that ppa after this anyway
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it's got a lot of packages now
<jdstrand> (and deleting doesn't really delete it...)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i noticed that when we ran out of space
<chrisccoulson> but, there's no chance of that happening again now we have a 1TB limit in the PPA ;)
<chrisccoulson> right, i have to disappear for 30 minutes or so to run some errands
<chrisccoulson> bbiab
<jdstrand> haha
<micahg> Repository size:     21.7 GiB        (2.17%)         of 1000.0 GiB
<fta> micahg, at some point, ucd was using ~40G with a single package ;)
<micahg> fta: that's wild
<chrisccoulson> back
<chrisccoulson> urgh, i feel absolutely rotten today
<ejat> ouch .. 1TB
<ddecator> adobe stopped offering their alpha version of 64-bit flash, but they said they would release it in a future version (i saw you guys were talking about that earlier :p)
<ddecator> chrisccoulson: hope you feel better soon
<chrisccoulson> ddecator, thanks, so do i :)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: hey, where did beagle 0.3.3-2ubuntu1.8.04.1 go?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: and ctxextensions 4.3.2010020101-0ubuntu0.8.04.1
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: did we decide to not update ctxextensions?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: err... are you sure you want to use an epoch for ctxextensions?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: only a small handful of people should be affected... imho we should just delete the newer one and have the few people who tested it downgrade manually
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: otherwise karmic-lucid upgrade won't work
<gnomefreak> i dont think its Firefox causing the very slow run. I think its Tbird
<gnomefreak> it doesnt have to be doing anything, just sitting there online or offline it causes a great lag
 * gnomefreak testing
<gnomefreak> ok found the problem
<fta> jdstrand, is chromium ready to land in updates & security now?
<jdstrand> fta: yes, as of a little while ago
<jdstrand> fta: let me copy it
<fta> thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: can I send a mail on behalf of the Ubuntu Mozilla Team asking how long support for TB3.0 will be?
<gnomefreak> micahg: go for it
<gnomefreak> micahg: can you CC me or the mailing list as well.
<micahg> chrisccoulson: can I send a mail on behalf of the Ubuntu Mozilla Team asking how long support for TB3.0 will be?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, can do. could you please copy me on that too?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes
<micahg> chrisccoulson: gnomefreak: done with you 2 copied
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm still trying to figure out how to run the TCK for OpenJDK
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks
 * micahg has to get some other work done right now though
<gnomefreak> micahg: how long (are we going to bother) pushing updates for FF in Hardy?
<micahg> gnomefreak: until EOL we hope
<gnomefreak> EOL of desktop?
<micahg> gnomefreak: yep, so next April
<gnomefreak> thanks i told him to upgrade to Lucid (suggested but i will get this right. :)
<nxvl> chrisccoulson: any ETA on FF?
<chrisccoulson> nxvl - not yet ;)
<chrisccoulson> soon ;)
<chrisccoulson> that's all i know really
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: fyi, epiphany absolutely requires an update. 'EphyBrowser initialization failed for...'
<nxvl> chrisccoulson: ok, thnx
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: did you see my other questions?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - interesting. thanks
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, yeah, i think i answered your earlier questions
<micahg> chrisccoulson: according to upstream wiki, they should have a better idea later today about when to ship 3.6.4
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: no, I think you missed them. here they are:
<jdstrand> 13:47 < jdstrand> chrisccoulson: hey, where did beagle 0.3.3-2ubuntu1.8.04.1 go?
<jdstrand> 13:51 < jdstrand> chrisccoulson: and ctxextensions  4.3.2010020101-0ubuntu0.8.04.1
<jdstrand> 13:52 < jdstrand> chrisccoulson: did we decide to not update ctxextensions?
<jdstrand> 14:00 < jdstrand> chrisccoulson: err... are you sure you want to use an epoch  for ctxextensions?
<jdstrand> 14:02 < jdstrand> chrisccoulson: only a small handful of people should be  affected... imho we should just delete the newer one and have  the few people who tested it downgrade manually
<gnomefreak> Debian is keeping xul191
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - yeah, i answered those ;)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: they didn't hit the channel afaict
<micahg> gnomefreak: Debian has their own issues to deal with ;)
<chrisccoulson> ah
<gnomefreak> yep seems so ;)
<chrisccoulson> that might have occurred when i undocked, and i switched from wireless to wired
<micahg> gnomefreak: we're jumping to xul193 for maverick +1
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: you had a ping timeout and came back on
<gnomefreak> micahg: dropping xul192 at that time?
<chrisccoulson> <chrisccoulson> jdstrand - beagle and ctxextensions for hardy aren't needed as the current versions aren't needed
<chrisccoulson>  and ctxextensions doesn't exist in lucid, which is why i fixed the other problem with an epoch in karmic
<chrisccoulson>  i wasn't sure if i could just delete packages from the PPA, after the call for testing has gone out
<micahg> gnomefreak: yep, we only plan on supporting one xul release per release
<chrisccoulson> i meant to say that the current versions don't work
<chrisccoulson> (for beagle and ctxextensions)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: ok, I'll update the wiki
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I still encourage removing the epoch. maybe a followup email can go out to those that tested it... I doubt anyone did since I had already commented on it in the tracker
<gnomefreak> that sounds like a great idea assuming everything is on same version. ff37 is xul193 tb  is xul192 and ff3.6 is 192 as well, tb im not sure about, i could never keep that straight
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - ok, i can do that
<jdstrand> if we ever bring it back, it'll be a problem...
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: thanks
<micahg> gnomefreak: by then, we might be at TB32 :)
 * gnomefreak not holding breath 
<micahg> gnomefreak: BTW, xul191 might be EOL before squeeze is released :)
<gnomefreak> they still havent released squeeze? i thought they were going to shorten the devel cycles to be shorter
 * gnomefreak trying to find the right words for this email, other than bad bad things ;)
<micahg> gnomefreak: squeeze isn't even frozen yet, they have a few major transitions in progress, they have to be completed before they can freeze
<gnomefreak> so much for the trying to be like us :)\
<micahg> gnomefreak: well, one of the transitions is python 2.6 :)
<gnomefreak> if we can do it so can they since alot of our core devs are/were Debian devs
<micahg> gnomefreak: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/pkgreport.cgi?users=debian-python@lists.debian.org;tag=python2.6
<gnomefreak> looking thanks
<gnomefreak> thats all the blockers?
<micahg> gnomefreak: for that transition :)
<gnomefreak> damn
<gnomefreak> listening to radio and ali morgan is on from 9-2 what do you call that? a segment or a show?
<gnomefreak> im at a loss for words
 * gnomefreak found words let hope she doesnt take it the wrong or RIGHT way
<gnomefreak> be back smoke
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we don't intend to continue supporting hardy after Desktop EOL, right?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i don't think there's anything we need to maintain for the server
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, just wanted to verify before responding on the ML, user was asking about FF updates after desktop EOL
<gnomefreak> micahg: yep i CCed the list
<chrisccoulson> yeah, we wouldn't update FF after the desktop has gone EOL, but i'm not sure if anything on the server uses xulrunner
<gnomefreak> i think i sent it
<micahg> gnomefreak: yes, you did
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - i've dropped epiphany from the PPA as well for now. i will upload a version that makes it carry on working after the upgrade later
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: k
<micahg> gnomefreak: answered
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: fyi, I gave firegub/karmic a pass after retesting. I think it might have been one of the other extensions that I had installed that was broken and messing it up
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I don't know that, but that is what I going with :)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: at any rate, one less bug in the qa tracker
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: fyi, mozilla-noscript is fine now too
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: and ctxextensions is good
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: (those are karmic)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: and apparmor is fixed
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - cool, that's good
<chrisccoulson> thanks for testing
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: so that should leave only openjdk on karmic
<micahg> jdstrand: is it worth trying to keep noscript up to date in the security PPA before release, or just SRU the latest after release?
<jdstrand> micahg: well, what is in the ppa is working ok. I don't know what you want to SRU, but if it is bugfix only, the SRU later
<micahg> jdstrand: well, usually every release or every other release of noscript has security fixes
<jdstrand> micahg: if it is security relevant, then it can go in
<micahg> jdstrand: well, my question is how much to worry about keeping up to date in the PPA?
<jdstrand> micahg: I'm not worried at all. to me, sru is fine
<micahg> jdstrand: k, it's in universe also, so I guess it's a little lower in priority
 * jdstrand nods
<micahg> jdstrand: I'll plan for an SRU next month then
<jdstrand> cool, thanks :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-06-22
<gnomefreak> apt is broken :(
<gnomefreak> hm that was odd, its working
<gnomefreak> !info smart
<ubot2> gnomefreak: Package smart does not exist in lucid
<gnomefreak> !info smartpm
<gnomefreak> !info pulseaudio
<ubot2> gnomefreak: smartpm (source: smart): An alternative package manager that works with dpkg/rpm. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-5 (lucid), package size 57 kB, installed size 364 kB
<ubot2> gnomefreak: pulseaudio (source: pulseaudio): PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.22~0.9.21+stable-queue-32-g8478-0ubuntu14 (lucid), package size 623 kB, installed size 4460 kB
<gnomefreak> !info pulseaudio maverick
<ubot2> gnomefreak: 'maverick' is not a valid distribution: hardy, jaunty, karmic, lucid
<gnomefreak> damnit changed bot again
<gnomefreak> @whoami
<ubot2> gnomefreak: I don't recognize you.
<gnomefreak> of course not
<gnomefreak> !snack
<ubot2> Factoid 'snack' not found
<gnomefreak> damn this onei is dumber than ubot4
<chrisccoulson> hi micahg
<chrisccoulson> what time is the DMB meeting?
<micahg> hi chrisccoulson, in 25 minutes
<chrisccoulson> cool
<micahg> mdeslaur: should I file a blacklist bug for flashplugin-nonfree (since we seem to be permanently forked from Debian)?
<mdeslaur> micahg: oh, please do
<mdeslaur> micahg: thanks
<micahg> mdeslaur: np
<micahg> chrisccoulson: doko says I need a week to set up for the openjdk test to run the TCK
<chrisccoulson> micahg - that's quite a long time ;)
<chrisccoulson> fortunately that doesn't hold up hardy
<micahg> chrisccoulson: he said it's a one time cost
<micahg> chrisccoulson: hardy doesn't need it :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, this only applied to jaunty and karmic, which still probably need another full week of testing anyway
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, so, should I do it then?  I can't realistically probably start until the weekend though
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i'm not sure. i'm not familiar with everything that's involved for it atm
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, there's quite a bit of setup time, that's the issue
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I can give you the doc on it if you want
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, i can take a look at that
<micahg> chrisccoulson: http://icedtea.classpath.org/wiki/JCKDistilled <-- requires multiple machines, I was going to try w/VMs
<chrisccoulson> heh. i'd probably struggle with that a bit ;)
<chrisccoulson> i need some meatier hardware really
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, well if there's no rush, I can do it, just not till the weekend
 * micahg knows there's a rush :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm just not sure i'd be able to do it any quicker. i really need to invest in some more capable hardware ;)
<chrisccoulson> woooh \o/
<chrisccoulson> we have packageset
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I know you have other items as well (#ubuntu-desktop), so I can do it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: and you now have upload rights to xulrunner :)
<gnomefreak> !firefox
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's cool :)
<ubot2> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<gnomefreak> !info firefox
<ubot2> gnomefreak: firefox (source: firefox): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.3+nobinonly-0ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 10601 kB, installed size 28668 kB
<gnomefreak> !info firefox maverick
<ubot2> gnomefreak: 'maverick' is not a valid distribution: hardy, jaunty, karmic, lucid
<micahg> gnomefreak: 3.6.3
<gnomefreak> micahg: yeah working on a few things atm but that is for the releases we havent pushed to if you mean the !firefox command i gave
 * gnomefreak wants my media buttons to work but i dont do magic :(
<micahg> gnomefreak: lucid and Maverick have 3.6.3, karmic has 3.5.10, hardy and jaunty 3.0.19
<gnomefreak> bdrung: welcome
<bdrung> gnomefreak: hi
<gnomefreak> !info firefox karmic
<ubot2> gnomefreak: firefox (source: firefox-3.5): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.9+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.10.1 (karmic), package size 71 kB, installed size 128 kB
<gnomefreak> the factoid !firefox is for everyone at this time. the !info is run from the server. i will try to get it updated when i get maveric info to work
<micahg> oops
<micahg> yeah 3.5.10
<micahg> gnomefreak: firefox should link to the help pages
<micahg> *3.5.9
<gnomefreak> pick a help page. i will than change that
<gnomefreak> /nhttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion << not right?
<gnomefreak> - the /n
<gnomefreak> that looks like the right page but if you have another let me know
<micahg> gnomefreak: I have to look at the other wiki page
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> how are the builds comming for <Lucid?
<micahg> gnomefreak: everything's staged in security PPA
<micahg> for 3.6.4
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> ok thats right 3.6.5 was skipped
 * gnomefreak forgot why i had 3.6.6
 * gnomefreak forgot i hve to fix a slow as script
<gnomefreak> s/as/ass
<gnomefreak> be back need reboot
<asac> micahg: whats up with your being removed from the -uploaders?
<micahg> asac: I did that so the team could be made as uploaders for the package set, my application still needs to be approved
<asac> ah
<asac> micahg: is that on topic for todays meeting?
<asac> or covered elesewhere?
<micahg> asac: well, we're 1 hr in already, depends how fast the rest of the applications go
<asac> ok but you are on the list?
<asac> kk
<gnomefreak> crimsun_: anything i can do with the muted when logging in? it is not muted if i unmute and change from xfce to gnome or anything else
<gnomefreak> oh oh oh
<gnomefreak> ha
<gnomefreak> can someone please translate bug 596293
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 596293 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "package linux-image-2.6.32-23-generic-pae 2.6.32-23.37 failed to install/upgrade: podproces instalovaný post-installation skript vrátil chybový status 127 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/596293
<gnomefreak> is it linux-image-2.6.32-22-generic2.6.32-22.36 failed toinstall/upgrade: subprocessinstalledpost-installation scriptreturned error exit status 127
<micahg> asac: so, my app will be addressed at the beginning of the next meeting
<asac> micahg: ok ... when is that?
<micahg> asac: 2 weeks :)
<asac> -> do a couple of more uploads until then ... to save the lock
<gnomefreak> jaunty EOL?
<micahg> asac: save the lock?
<micahg> gnomefreak: no
<asac> micahg: save the base ;)
<gnomefreak> micahg: after this release
<micahg> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> thanks
<micahg> asac: k, I need to finish the 2 packages I took for the hardy backport
<micahg> asac: I'm not worried, there's still work to do for the backports
<gnomefreak> its 100F outside and feels like 103F from what the weather said on tv after 100F it all feels the same
<kylehuff> i wish it were 100+ here
<gnomefreak> way too damn hot. im happy with ~50F
 * gnomefreak should never have moved down here
 * kylehuff should never have moved up here....
<chrisccoulson> micahg - what happened in the DMB? did they run out of time?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yep :), so 2 more weeks, but I'm second on the agenda next time :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I've got plenty to do w/out uploading
<micahg> chrisccoulson: if I get through all my mozilla tasks this cycle, I can try to help you w/-desktop tasks
<BUGabundo_IsBack> HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<gnomefreak> hi
<BUGabundo_IsBack> hey hey gnomefreak
<BUGabundo_IsBack> how have you been?
<BUGabundo_IsBack> did you guys miss me a lot ?
<gnomefreak> im ok just in a bad mood, i didnt notice you were gone i just thought you were here after i left
<gnomefreak> sorry
<BUGabundo_IsBack> :(
<gnomefreak> be back in a few
 * gnomefreak getting really sick of the bugs that sit around for 6+ months with not comment. so i am closing all my reported bugs that will not be fixed. like any wishlist gwibber bugs
<BUGabundo_IsBack> ahaahah
<BUGabundo_IsBack> I got 700 unread bug mails from gwibber
<BUGabundo_IsBack> don't even dare looking at it this week
 * gnomefreak thinking of changing to something else. gwibber devs will not even concider wishlist bugs so im giving up. If you ask me it should never been default but that is just me
<gnomefreak> closed ~7 or 8 of the bugs i reported
<gnomefreak> be back need o do something for a fe wminutes
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: curious what the status is for adjusting epiphany to not use 1.9.2?
<chrisccoulson_> jdstrand - it's on my list for tonight :)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_, micahg: what is the status for karmic/openjdk-6? have you tested openjdk-6 on jaunty? I imagine it will need it too
<chrisccoulson_> i'm working through the list of xulrunner rdepends on jaunty, and was going to do it when i get to epiphany in jaunty, and do them both at the same time
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: k, thanks
<micahg> jdstrand: supposedly it takes a week to get TCK set up for testing openjdk
<micahg> jdstrand: I hope to start this weekend
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: it seems like quite a bit of jaunty is already uploaded. what is left?
<jdstrand> micahg: perhaps we can upload it to the ppa so it is built, since it takes so long to build
<micahg> jdstrand: that's up to chrisccoulson_
<micahg> jdstrand: it's built in my PPA
<jdstrand> micahg: maybe doko can run the tests himself?
<micahg> jdstrand: I was afraid to ask since I know he's so busy
<jdstrand> micahg: well, I assume that he already has the infrastructure and would just need to download it and run it
<micahg> jdstrand: right, I guess there's no harm in asking, right?
<jdstrand> micahg: let me see if kees has it setup
<micahg> jdstrand: k, thanks
<jdstrand> micahg: I'll be sending an email to doko and others regarding the TCK
<jdstrand> micahg: I'll CC
<jdstrand> you
<micahg> jdstrand: thanks
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: a lot of jaunty seems to be uploaded. what is left? I'm starting to test now. when will the call for testing go ouot?
<micahg> jdstrand: chrisccoulson_: ugh, FF3.6.4 released
<jdstrand> whee
<jdstrand> http://www.mozilla.org/security/announce/ isn't updated yet
<micahg> http://blog.mozilla.com/blog/2010/06/22/firefox-3-6-4-with-crash-protection-now-available/
<jdstrand> I'll keep an eye on it
<micahg> jdstrand: is 1 week too long to wait to patch TB2 if it's vulnerable to anything?
<jdstrand> micahg: depends no what the vuln is
<jdstrand> micahg: based on past experience, 1 week is just fine since most TB issues are in the javascript engine that is disabled by default
<micahg> jdstrand: ugh, ok, can you let me know if there are any major non-JS CVEs this time around?  I'll try to backport this weekend the non-JS issues
<jdstrand> (or similar)
<jdstrand> micahg: yes. I will be keeping an eye on the page
<micahg> or I can just look later
<chrisccoulson_> jdstrand / micahg - pressure's on now then ;)
<chrisccoulson_> (with the 3.6.4 release)
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: not a good week for me :(
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: can we go over what is pending? on my list I have:
<jdstrand> 1. epiphany/hardy/no 1.9.2 2. karmic openjdk 3. jaunty testing
<jdstrand> I imagine openjdk will be needed on jaunty
<chrisccoulson_> jdstrand - yeah, it will be
<chrisccoulson_> there are also still things on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Lucid/FirefoxNewSupportModel/xulrunner-list to port
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: for which release?
<micahg> All 3 :(
<chrisccoulson_> well, mostly jaunty and karmic
<chrisccoulson_> for hardy, the remaining ones are all xulrunner 1.8 applications (with the exception of midbrowser)
<chrisccoulson_> and those all still work with 1.9.2 installed on the system
<chrisccoulson_> and 1.8 hasn't been updated for a long  time
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: is the TODO list "xulrunner reverse depends with insecure content exposure" ?
<chrisccoulson_> jdstrand - yeah, that's it
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: fennec and google-gadgets should get the lucid versions
<fta> how long will the lang packs stay in the ums ppa?
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: I can upload those to transition PPA tonight
<chrisccoulson_> fta - until they've been copied in to the archive
<chrisccoulson_> micahg - we don't need those for hardy do we?
<fta> chrisccoulson_, yep, but when is that?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: so, hmmm, is the idea that that whole list needs to be done before publication?
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: no
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: for jaunty
<chrisccoulson_> fta - in the next few days probably
<fta> ok, good
<chrisccoulson_> micahg - cool, that's ok
<chrisccoulson_> jdstrand, i'm not sure we have to do the whole list, but we have to ensure that all of the applications still work when 1.9.2 is on the system
<chrisccoulson_> so, we need to copy everything at once really
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: sure. so that table doesn't convey the 'it still work with 1.9.2 on the system, but should eventually be updated' scenario
<chrisccoulson_> so, far hardy, it is just midbrowser, kazehakase, gnome-web-photo, galeon and bfilter
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: also, w/openjdk, it depends on xulrunner-1.9.2
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: for karmic
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: or the "it's horribly right now, so it shouldn't block publication" scenario (eg, midbrowser)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: would it be possible to update that list in someway-- eg, an asterisk next to all the packages that are blockers for publication?
<chrisccoulson_> jdstrand - possibly. i might be able to look at that after i've got epiphany working
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: k. I'm going to have to make a judgement call weighing the severity of the CVEs fixed in 3.6.4 vs waiting on that list wrt hardy/lucid
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: and understanding what is blocking would be helpful (and obviously, blockers would be worked on first :)
<chrisccoulson_> jdstrand - what was the error message you got when trying to start epiphany?
<chrisccoulson_> rickspencer3, http://blog.mozilla.com/blog/2010/06/22/firefox-3-6-4-with-crash-protection-now-available/ ;)
<chrisccoulson_> jdstrand - IMO, the only remaining blocker for hardy is epiphany
<chrisccoulson_> the other remaining apps to port still work, so they can be ported later on
<chrisccoulson_> and the other issue is the font configuration issue, but i'm still waiting on my patch to be reviewed
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: 'EphyBrowser initialization failed for...'
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson_, what are your plans for tomorrow?
<rickspencer3> hehe
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: is that for hardy or all 3?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: ie, is epiphany the only blocker for all the releases?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: on that list. I still consider openjdk a blocker
<chrisccoulson_> jdstrand, that's only for hardy right now. i'm still porting applications for jaunty and karmic, and need to test the ones we're not porting
<chrisccoulson_> openjdk is only a blocker for jaunty and karmic
<chrisccoulson_> rickspencer3, busy day tomorrow i think ;)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: ok excellent. so is it accurate to say that openjdk is the only blocker for karmic and epiphany is the only blocker for hardy?
<jdstrand> meh
<jdstrand> let me rephrase
<chrisccoulson_> jdstrand - epiphany is also a blocker for jaunty
<jdstrand> right
<jdstrand> ok
<jdstrand> so epiphany blocks hardy and jaunty
<jdstrand> openjdk blocks jaunty and karmic
<chrisccoulson_> and the applications i'm still porting are blockers, until i've tested them to verify they're ok
<chrisccoulson_> (for karmic and jaunty)
<jdstrand> k
<chrisccoulson_> so, hardy is pretty close really
<jdstrand> yes
<jdstrand> but I'd very much rather publish all 4 at once
<jdstrand> I looked at the CVEs and I feel we have some time for that
<jdstrand> micahg: waiting a week for TB is fine
<chrisccoulson_> what are we doing about openjdk? (sorry, i've not checked the whole scrollback yet)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: wrt openjdk, I think we probably need to get it building in the ppa, since it takes a long time. I will be sending out an email asking doko if TCK testing is required for karmic and jaunty
<chrisccoulson_> ok, i can get that in to the PPA once i've done with epiphany
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: if it is required, I'll ask doko to do the TCK tests on what is in the ppa
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: great thanks
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: I'm going through my jaunty testing now
<chrisccoulson_> jdstrand - so, the CVE's aren't serious enough to need to release this week? after tomorrow, we are getting quite close to the weekend again ;)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: well, for TB, no. for firefox, sooner is better
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: I don't see end of the world CVEs in there even for ff
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: but I think we need to get the known blockers building and test for the other blockers
<jdstrand> I'd really like to get it out on Thursday if possible
<jdstrand> but, we'll see-- that may not be feasible
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: you still have the link for my PPA with openjdk for karmic?
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: I can try to have jaunty up there tonight
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_, micahg: not that you need it, but it is confirmed that openjdk backport is needed on jaunty
<micahg> jdstrand: k, I'll try to get a working version uploaded then
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: fyi, my non-extension ff jaunty testing shows that jaunty ff is ok (excepting openjdk, the only regression)
<chrisccoulson_> jdstrand - thanks. that seems consistent with what i've found too, jaunty feels pretty good :)
<jdstrand> cool
<jdstrand> I've got a mess of nss testing to do next, though I imagine it'll be fine since hardy was
<chrisccoulson_> that's good. i'm glad you're testing all of these :)
<chrisccoulson_> i haven't had much time to test the nss changes really
<micahg> mozilla-2.0 transition to happen soon, so dailies will break :(
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: you might want to read this: https://wiki.mozilla.org/Platform/2010-06-22
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: can be later, jsut at some point
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: jdstrand: do either of you see the white on white menu issue in the backports testing?
<chrisccoulson_> micahg - i've not seen any issues with menus
<jdstrand> micahg: I'm unaware of the issue you are referring to. can you be more specific?
<chrisccoulson_> is this with the default theme?
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: yes
<micahg> mozilla 316780
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 316780 in Menus "opening modal dialog from menu leaves menu name white" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=316780
<micahg> it's on my list of things I want to fix upstream at some point
<jdstrand> micahg: I don't see this witht he default theme on jaunty
<micahg> jdstrand: I'm guessing you don't see it on Lucid, either, right?
<chrisccoulson_> hmmm, i've never seen that before either
<chrisccoulson_> (or just never noticed it)
<micahg> maybe it's my Intel graphics chipset
<jdstrand> micahg: would this occur in 3.6.3 or is it 3.6.4 only?
<micahg> jdstrand: since 3.6 beta
<jdstrand> micahg: I have 3.6.3 here on am64, default lucid theme, intel graphics and do not see it
 * micahg has a GMA4500
 * micahg is also running Xfce
<jdstrand> well, that there is your problem :P
<micahg> should I run Kubuntu instead :D
<jdstrand> hehe
 * micahg is thinking about Lubuntu actually 
<jdstrand> mine is i915, fwiw
<micahg> jdstrand: ah, that could be why you don't see it
<jdstrand> and I am not using compiz
 * micahg is also not using compiz
<chrisccoulson_> i think i'm starting to dislike epiphany
<chrisccoulson_> it's given me way too much hassle ;)
<esau> hello !
<chrisccoulson_> jdstrand - seems i'm not
<chrisccoulson_> oops
<chrisccoulson_> seems i'm not the fiorst person to experience these issues with epiphany
<chrisccoulson_> http://git.gnome.org/browse/epiphany/tree/plugins/desktop-file/plugin.cpp?h=gnome-2-26#n538
<chrisccoulson_> heh ;)
<jdstrand> haha
<jdstrand> nice
<micahg> wow
<BUGabundo_IsBack> is anyone packaing googleCli?
<micahg> BUGabundo_IsBack: debian 585935
<ubot2> Debian bug 585935 in wnpp "ITP: googlecl -- command-line access to (some) Google services" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/585935
<BUGabundo_IsBack> thanks
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-06-23
<micahg> jdstrand: so, I guess no OpenJDK update :(
<jdstrand> micahg: huh?
<micahg> jdstrand: reply to your email, well, not exactly that, but it looks a lot harder than we thought
<jdstrand> I don't have the reply yet
<micahg> oh, it was sent 10 minutes ago
<jdstrand> ah, there it is
<chrisccoulson_> jdstrand, i've got epiphany build against xul1.9.2 on hardy now
<chrisccoulson_> i will test it quickly and then get it in to the PPA
<BUGabundo_IsBack> YAY
<BUGabundo_IsBack> desktop couch dead again
<micahg> jdstrand: I might be able to backport the basic plugin code to jaunty from lucid since it's a newer version of openjdk, that wasn't possible w/hardy
<micahg> but it looks like either way, we're in trouble
<jdstrand> micahg: that won't pass the TCK either, according to doko
<micahg> jdstrand: right, that's why I said either way we're in trouble :(
<jdstrand> micahg: I don't think I can make the call. I pushed it up the ladder
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: I forgot to merge the changelog from karmic into the new build
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: openjdk backport
<chrisccoulson_> jdstrand - we need the cairo patch in the xulrunner source too
<chrisccoulson_> the fonts in epiphany are hideous
<chrisccoulson_> that's an easy fix though, we should probably just do that in maverick too
<chrisccoulson_> other than that, epiphany is working fine with xul192 now
<chrisccoulson_> micahg - how much effort have you put in to midbrowser? the current version doesn't actually appear to work on hardy anyway
<chrisccoulson_> "Could not find compatible GRE between 1.9.0.1 and 1.9.0.1"
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: idk, at a minimum convert the *-xpcom calls to libxul
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: that can probably be fixed with a GRE patch
<chrisccoulson_> i wouldn't bother trying to fix it if it doesn't work already
<chrisccoulson_> (it certainly shouldn't be fixed through -security)
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: well, it's in main and it should have been fixed long ago, I guess no one is using it though
<micahg> bug 255515
<chrisccoulson_> yeah, i wouldn't worry about it too much. it's not something that should be a priority if it doesn't work already
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 255515 in midbrowser (Ubuntu) "could not find compatible GRE (heat: 4)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255515
 * micahg guesses no one really owned the rdepends before
<chrisccoulson_> ah, cool. so, we can drop that from our list, as we shouldn't fix that with this update
<chrisccoulson_> ^^jdstrand :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: k, then should I try to see how much work backporting the lucid version of kazekhase (universe) or work on jaunty/karmic backporting?
<chrisccoulson_> micahg - yeah, if you like
<chrisccoulson_> i suppose i should make sure midbrowser doesn't work in jaunty too
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: which one should I be focusing on?
<chrisccoulson_> micahg - you can do kazekhase for now. i will check midbrowser when i next start my jaunty kvm
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: k, thanks
<chrisccoulson_> jdstrand - epiphany xul192 port uploaded to PPA now :)
<chrisccoulson_> i will do the same for jaunty now
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: re midbrowser> it is totally busted. I don't think it is a blocker for this update (fix in SRU)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: re epiphany> cool, will test tomorrow
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: oh wait-- is this epiphany avoiding 1.9.2, or epiphany *using* 1.9.2?
<chrisccoulson_> jdstrand, this is epiphany using 1.9.2
<chrisccoulson_> so it benefits from all the security fixes too ;)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: oh, that is really excellent!!
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: yeah, I'll test it a lot tomorrow :)
<chrisccoulson_> thanks
<chrisccoulson> asac - i'm not too sure what is going on with https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa/+build/1800664 , but it seems to have been stuck for days now
<chrisccoulson> "Started 1 minute ago, Finished 1 minute ago  (took 23 hours, 59 minutes, 43.3 seconds) "
<chrisccoulson> :-/
<asac> chrisccoulson: #is ... poke lamont ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - thanks
<asac> he needs to kill that job
<asac> or do something else crazy
<gnomefreak> where is the option to use maybe 20 chars instead of 100+?
<gnomefreak> thunderbird^^^
<gnomefreak> looking through advanced configuration there are a ton of things. i dont recall where.
<gnomefreak> wrapping was the word i was thinking of, not sure what key this is
<gnomefreak> viewing the message it wraps great when editing/replying it pretty much puts the message on 1 line
<gnomefreak> thunderbird 3.0.5 is posted :)
<lyhana8> hi, do you advice to use the ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa for day to day usage ?
<lyhana8> if not, how do I get Fx-3.6.4 ? Doesn't seem to be on the repo
<gnomefreak> lyhana8: depends do like you thinks breaking?
<gnomefreak> and we have a stable PPA for FF
<gnomefreak> also would help if i knew what version of ubuntu you have
<lyhana8> gnomefreak: not firefox :P that why I want to use Lorentz
<lyhana8> gnomefreak: Kubuntu 10.04
<lyhana8> what is the PPA URL ?
<gnomefreak> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa  i think that is what you are looking for. what do you mean "not firefox"
<gnomefreak> !info firefox lucid
<gnomefreak> there is anohter PPA iirc
<lyhana8> gnomefreak: I do web dev so I don't like having to restart firefox hundreds of time a day
<ubot2> gnomefreak: firefox (source: firefox): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.3+nobinonly-0ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 10601 kB, installed size 28668 kB
<lyhana8> with tens of addons and tabs and a bad graphics card that really annoying
<gnomefreak> still not answering my question, what does restarting have to do with different versions of ff
<lyhana8> gnomefreak: the daily package are probably not stable = crashing a lot more than stable release
<gnomefreak> yes i know, that is why i asked you if you were ok with breakage
<gnomefreak> anyway that is the PPA i have
<lyhana8> I'll be fine with the one you give me :)
<lyhana8> thanks
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: hi! so in testing jaunty/tbird/nss bug #559918 regressed
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 559918 in thunderbird (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 5 other projects) "Thunderbird cannot initialize the security component when libnss3-0d 3.12.6 is installed (affects: 14) (dups: 1) (heat: 76)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559918
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: to test I enabled a master password, then enabled FIPS, shutdown tbird, installed libnss3-0d, then start tbird
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: hardy is still confirmed as ok
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - thanks. i guess we need to add the same fix to jaunty that we did for karmic already
 * jdstrand nods
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: actually, my hardy test was invalid. retesting
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: yes, hardy is fine
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - i've not had much chance to look at this openjdk problem yet this morning, i'm still trying to make some progress on the applications in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Lucid/FirefoxNewSupportModel/xulrunner-list , and fix the ones that are broken by the update
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure whether you can spend some time on that or not
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I'm not comfortable making the call wrt openjdk. I will continue to corrdinate and work towards a decision
<chrisccoulson> thanks, that would be a great help
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: when does micahg come online?
<chrisccoulson> he's normally around from mid-afternoon, so quite soon
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: maybe he can look at the feasibility of the openjdk options I mentioned in the email?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, possibly
<chrisccoulson> i think he's working on porting kazehakase to xul192 atm, but that's not so important
<jdstrand> cool
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, i got some feedback on my font configuration patch this morning
<jdstrand> I've not looked at openjdk before, and I'm trying to test jaunty and later epiphany
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: oh yeah?
<chrisccoulson> it still needs some work before we can use it, as karl pointed out that the changes i made would also apply to printed fonts (which use the same code path)
<jdstrand> ah
<chrisccoulson> so, he's given me some pointers, and i will look at that again later
<chrisccoulson> i reuploaded xulrunner to hardy and jaunty last night to add the cairo patch we already have in firefox
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: what do you think of yanking the patch, building without it and then working on it for SRU? I can release note that that is the plan then
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm quite happy to fix the font configuration in a SRU
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: that should give more time for the blockers
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: cool, great. I'll update the wiki
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I'm going to add a jaunty task to bug #559918
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 559918 in thunderbird (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 5 other projects) "Thunderbird cannot initialize the security component when libnss3-0d 3.12.6 is installed (affects: 14) (dups: 1) (heat: 76)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559918
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - there's no reason for me to not upload 3.6.4 to maverick is there?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: none at all. in fact it is encouraged to see if any regressions pop up
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - ok, i will do that shortly
<jdstrand> cool, thanks
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - we discussed at UDS about uploading the beta test packages we put in the u-m-s PPA in to the development release as well. were you involved with that (i don't remember)?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I was not
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - would you see any issues with us doing that?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: only that we are at the mercy of upstream to fix the bugs. I'm also not sure how that fits in with branding
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's also what i was unclear about
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: eg, in the dailies ppa we use their codename because even though there are no patches, it isn't the official release
<jdstrand> eg 'shiretoko' or something
<chrisccoulson> perhaps [reed] might have an opinion on that
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: fyi, excepting the libnss3-0d issue, nss on jaunty seems solid
<chrisccoulson> cool, that's good. i'm just about to upload thunderbird with the dangling symlinks removed to fix that
<fta2> BUGabundo, http://armorgames.com/play/6061/light-bot-20
<BUGabundo> ahh missed me ?
<fta2> always
<BUGabundo> Bom S. Joao. bbl
<bobby> Does anyone know why 3.7a6pre uses over 60MB of memory idling?
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: I'm having trouble uploading fennec (jaunty,karmic) to the transition PPA because of tarball mismatch, so I'll upload to my personal PPA
<chrisccoulson_> micahg - ok, no problem. is the tarball actually really different, or just has a different md5sum?
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: should just be md5sum, it was the same release
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: I'm guessing file times might be different
<chrisccoulson_> that's ok then :)
<chrisccoulson_> micahg / jdstrand - i see seamonkey 2.0.5 was released yesterday too
<gnomefreak> micahg: are you around? i cant seem to find the char. wrapping setting in config editor for TB. i dont know why the latest update would reset it
<gnomefreak> it was same with tb
<gnomefreak> 3.0.5
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: iirc that needs the new nss. I am fine with pushing that to -security after hardy and jaunty have the new nss
<gnomefreak> i think. next time i check email ill let you know\
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_, micahg: just give me the word that it works and ping me
<chrisccoulson_> jdstrand - yeah, it does. so, shall we aim to push that out to all releases once we have the firefox update done?
<gnomefreak> yeah it was tb 3.0.5 that was released with Sm 2.0.5
 * gnomefreak goes for smoke to think
<micahg> jdstrand: can we wait to push SM2 to hardy/jaunty/karmic?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: yes, though I can push those piecemeal since it is in universe. ie, karmic and lucid already have the new nss
<jdstrand> micahg: I plan to wait until you guys tell me to push it, so 'yes' :)
<micahg> jdstrand: actually, nevermind, Lucid is the only release affected by the cairo version issue
<micahg> jdstrand: I have to have it reuploaded with the CVEs
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: and depending on what happens with openjdk, hardy and lucid ff364 may go out sooner, which means hardy will have the new nss
<jdstrand> like I said, just ping me
<jdstrand> getting ff364 out is the priority afaic
<gnomefreak> openjdk being fixed for maverick too?
<micahg> gnomefreak: mailnews.wraplength
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks
<micahg> gnomefreak: doko just uploaded a fix to maverick for openjdk
 * gnomefreak writes this down
<gnomefreak> micahg: cool ;)
<micahg> gnomefreak: it shouldn't be overwritten on update, please let me know
<gnomefreak> he has maintained java for a long time now
<gnomefreak> micahg: it was but i will keep note of it
<gnomefreak> thats odd
<gnomefreak> 60 is perfect.
<gnomefreak> we dont have weave in archives?
<chrisccoulson_> jdstrand - if we do the release on hardy and lucid earlier, we aren't planning to do that this week are we?
<chrisccoulson_> (we'll be getting quite close to the weekend tomorrow)
<micahg> gnomefreak: no, we're trying to minimize packages in the archive, is it arch specific?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: I was thinking tomorrow evening as a possibility. that will give Friday for putting out fires
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: (my evening)
<gnomefreak> micahg: dont know i thought we had it after we poushed it to debian
<micahg> gnomefreak: it's in debian?
<chrisccoulson_> ok, i'll try and go through hardy again and just make sure it is completely ready to go
<gnomefreak> micahg: the extension is
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: I'm starting testing of epiphany now
<micahg> gnomefreak: package name?
<gnomefreak> FYI: The status of the weave source package
<gnomefreak> in Debian's testing distribution has changed.
<ddecator> dang, looks like i'll have to make the config file for sb sooner than i thought..
<micahg> gnomefreak: ah, I see it
<gnomefreak> i thought we had it in Lucid but never made it to Mavercik
<micahg> gnomefreak: it is arch specific :(
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> good reason
<gnomefreak> i am looking for a good <not broken is prefered> bookmark sync. fumanbol is only for paid accounts with U1
<micahg> gnomefreak: it's not arch specific, they just build it wrong I think
<gnomefreak> bindwood seems to be problematic and IIRC its qt
<micahg> bdrung_: do you know about xul-ext-sync?
<micahg> gnomefreak: if it's not arch specific, I'd rather not have it in the archive
<gnomefreak> ok. i personally dont care what the extension is as long as it works for what i need it to :)
<gnomefreak> micahg: we dont have a xul-ext-sync
<micahg> gnomefreak: right :)
<gnomefreak> that gives me an idea though :)
<micahg> gnomefreak: http://packages.debian.org/sid/xul-ext-sync
<gnomefreak> i am seeing a post to dev-discuss list about FF3.6.4
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks
 * micahg wonders if that's worth subscribing to
<gnomefreak> micahg: ill see if i can find it. depends on what you are looking for to ask/answer
<micahg> gnomefreak: neither really, just want to keep up to date
<chrisccoulson_> please, no more extensions in the archive :)
<gnomefreak> lol
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: I think it's packaged incorrectly in debian as arch specific
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson_: ill trade for this one after i test and make sure its good
<gnomefreak> micahg: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2010-June/011703.html
 * micahg thinks devel-discuss is something woth subscribing to
<gnomefreak> it is sometimes
<ddecator> so now that mozilla released 3.6.4 officially, are we going to push that as an update soon?
 * micahg thinks chrisccoulson_ should answer the above thread and I think it's because of upgrades/new langpacks
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: fennec built fine: https://edge.launchpad.net/~micahg/+archive/mozilla-test/+packages
<bdrung_> micahg: no
<micahg> bdrung_: k, thanks
<chrisccoulson_> hmmm, about that thread, there's not much we can do about that. firefox does the same after any addon has been updated (including the ones from a.m.o)
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: right
<chrisccoulson_> i will respond to that in a bit, but i have more important things to do first :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: of course :)
 * gnomefreak hopes *sync will allow me to use ubuntuone (the free account)
<micahg> gnomefreak: no, I think it syncs to their servers
<micahg> gnomefreak: http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/What+is+Firefox+Sync#Where_s_all_my_data_
<gnomefreak> it can be used with any server including mozilla servers
<gnomefreak> http://packages.debian.org/sid/xul-ext-sync  thats wqhat it says here anyway
 * gnomefreak looking at your link
<micahg> gnomefreak: oh, I don't know if they did that or it's an option
<gnomefreak> the link you gave me says mozilla servers but doesnt say if you have to
<gnomefreak> hey if i can use mozilla server for free im good with that :)
<micahg> gnomefreak: don't worry, it's encrypted locally before it's transmitted
<gnomefreak> yeah i see that
<ddecator> FF Sync? works good for me
<gnomefreak> oh im gonna play with this
<gnomefreak> ddecator: upstream or Debian?
<ddecator> gnomefreak: upstream
 * ddecator has been using it since the early days of Weave
<gnomefreak> fn == chromium please maek my day and say yes even if it is not true :(
<gnomefreak> i know what fx and sm are fn im not sure
<micahg> gnomefreak: fn?
<ddecator> fennec?
 * micahg was thinking the same thing
<gnomefreak> maybe
 * gnomefreak didnt know fennec was a browser i thought it was a branch
<ddecator> it's firefox for mobiles :)
<gnomefreak> firefox_sync-1.3.1-fx+fn+sm.xpi
<gnomefreak> ah that it would be than
<micahg> gnomefreak: yes, fennec
<ddecator> yah, fennec
<gnomefreak> thanks
<micahg> gnomefreak: fennec is in the archive, you can try it on the desktop if you like
<ddecator> fennec has it built in (or it will, not sure if it's included already or not..)
<gnomefreak> ill spend another hour or so to get bookmarks in oreder than spend another 2 or so hours tomorrow
<gnomefreak> im assumiung its firefox on diet pills
<micahg> gnomefreak: no, different experience
<gnomefreak> oh
<ddecator> micahg: btw, if i understand right, a recent change upstream will have sb broken atm. i'm pulling the latest revision to figure out what needs to be done
<gnomefreak> gives me more to play with
<micahg> ddecator: k
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: fyi, epiphany-gecko/hardy seems pretty solid, except for one regression which I just filed: bug #597816
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 597816 in epiphany-browser (Ubuntu Hardy) (and 2 other projects) "epiphany-gecko when built with xul 1.9.2 can no longer handle certain mime-types (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/597816
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: I am adding a release note item for it, since there is a workaround (Save Link As)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: oh, actually, I forgot, there was one other: drag and drop of bookmarks does not work either
 * jdstrand goes to file
<jdstrand> heh, well, that is not a regression
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: so nm on the bookmarks one. the mime-types is a regression though
<jdstrand> actually, I think may test is just bad for the bookmark thing. so double nm
<jdstrand> :)
<chrisccoulson_> jdstrand - thanks for testing
<chrisccoulson_> i'm glad it mostly works :)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: I don't consider it a blocker for the update since I can release note it with a workaround, but it should get SRU's
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: it may be related to how it decides what external helper to use, since all the files that failed were ones that used an external helper (see the bug)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: yeah, it is *loads* better than the webkit version
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: oh! xulrunner-1.9.2-gnome-support did not get installed
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: after installing it, it worked fine
<chrisccoulson_> jdstrand - ah, that might explain it :)
<chrisccoulson_> jdstrand - i'll see what i can do to make sure that gets automatically installed during the upgrade
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: thanks
<chrisccoulson_> epiphany should probably depend on it
<micahg> +1
<jdstrand> wow, we might actually end up with a good version of epiphany-browser in hardy and jaunty
<jdstrand> this is rather exciting :)
<chrisccoulson_> jdstrand - ok, xulrunner-1.9-gnome-support used to be pulled in by firefox-gnome-support, which is seeded in ubuntu-desktop
<chrisccoulson_> i'll add a depends to epiphany to make sure the new version gets pulled in
<chrisccoulson_> do you know if update-manager will install new recommends, or should i just make it a depends?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: this only seems an issue on hardy btw. let me double check
<chrisccoulson_> it should be an issue on jaunty too, as there probably isn't anything pulling in the new gnome-support there either
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: I think hardy needs depends still... not sure. would be best to confirm
<chrisccoulson_> i'll just add a depends, it's unlikely that people will want epiphany without the gnome-support
<chrisccoulson_> the only rationale for making gnome-support optional in firefox is so KDE users don't get half of gnome
<chrisccoulson_> but that doesn't apply to epiphany
<jdstrand> ok, confirmed that jaunty pulls in xul192-gnome-support
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: ^
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: re depends> sounds reasonable
<gnomefreak> didnt we produce a kde-support?
<chrisccoulson_> gnomefreak, we're talking hardy here ;)
<chrisccoulson_> jdstrand, cool, that must have happened by accident in jaunty ;)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: or it is a recommands
<gnomefreak> ok still not against backporting it if it is min. work
<jdstrand> recommends
<micahg> gnomefreak: requires GTK 2.14 at present :)  I might fix it at some point this cycle, but there are some issues with it ATM
<gnomefreak> kde(qt needs gtk?
<gnomefreak> )
<gnomefreak> i think sync is done :)
<micahg> gnomefreak: mozilla stuff needs gtk
<gnomefreak> good point
<gnomefreak> my power just flashed. am i still here?
<micahg> !here | gnomefreak
<ubot2> gnomefreak: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<micahg> not what I expected :)
<ddecator> :p
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> am i able to tell sync when to sync or it will do it as it wants?
<gnomefreak> found it
<ddecator> it used to auto-sync, but now it doesn't login when you open the browser :(
<gnomefreak> it does both
<gnomefreak> it doesnt log in for you?
<ddecator> not automatically when i launch FF, i have to tell it to login
<gnomefreak> ah trying now f0or other browser
<gnomefreak> oh i like download manager in 3.7
<gnomefreak> sorry meant addon manager
<ddecator> i know right?
<ddecator> i think download manager might be in a tab as well, not sure (i use download status bar)
<gnomefreak> something funny == no nightly-testing-tool for daily 3.7
<ddecator> yah..
<micahg> gnomefreak: maybe they forgot to bump it for a6
<gnomefreak> point
<micahg> gnomefreak: file a bug :)
<micahg> gnomefreak: upstream
<gnomefreak> with upstream against what?
<gnomefreak> this wont sync with 3.7 either damnit
<ddecator> what won't?
<micahg> gnomefreak: idk, they have a site, but no contact info
<gnomefreak> sync wont
<ddecator> FF Sync? it was working fine for me, unless it broke (haven't opened another instance to see if it syncs in quite a while)
<gnomefreak> it works in sm2 and ff3.6 but not 3.7 it tells me it got an error but never says what the error is
<ddecator> when you try to login?
<gnomefreak> ddecator: logged in fine but go to sync and it errors
<micahg> jdstrand: so, do I need to make backport uploads for openjdk?
<gnomefreak> little blue ! in right bottom
 * ddecator tests
<ddecator> it's true :(
<jdstrand> micahg: yes-- for karmic and jaunty, but you should use what is on its way to lucid-proposed
<micahg> jdstrand: k, will do
<gnomefreak> whats true?
<gnomefreak> it failing?
<ddecator> yup, i got the same error
<jdstrand> micahg: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=openjdk
<gnomefreak> so that + NTT == not the extensions?
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: I'll try to get openjdk backports up tonight
<jdstrand> micahg: I didn't look at your other upload, but please follow the procedure doko mentioned in the thread if you aren't already
<micahg> jdstrand: I have trouble regenerating the control file
<micahg> jdstrand: even in a chroot for another version
<ddecator> micahg: if we have to add a config during a build, what's the preferred method for doing so?
<ddecator> config file*
<micahg> ddecator: we shouldn't have to :(
<micahg> ddecator: patch file
<ddecator> micahg: the sb devs made songbird.mk not check for environment variables so they have to be passed through a songbird.config file, unless i create a patch to undo their change :/
<micahg> ddecator: what env vars do we need?
<jdstrand> micahg: unfortunately, I've no experience with that. if doko isn't online, kees might know
 * micahg feels bad bothering doko
<ddecator> micahg: --disable-tests --disable-breakpad --with-extensions=systray (although it looks like tests and breakpad may be disabled by default, and there doesn't seem to be a "with-extensions" option: http://wiki.songbirdnest.com/Developer/Articles/Getting_Started/Core_Player_Development/Building_Songbird#Configure_Options)
<micahg> ddecator: I'll have to look at this later
<ddecator> micahg: k
<ddecator> i have to figure out another build issue anyway
<ddecator> MootBot: it's only the songbird.mk file in the main dir that has environment variables unchecked, right?
<ddecator> dang, Mook_sb ^
<jdstrand> micahg: I wouldn't feel bad, you aren't asking him to do anything other than tell you how to build it on a new release
<Mook_sb> ddecator: don't you already pass things to configure directly?
<Mook_sb> and, yeah; all it actually did was pass them over to configure anyway, so...
<jdstrand> micahg: you're gonna want to do it his way anyway, cause he will likely be providing future updates to the package for -security and -proposed
<jdstrand> micahg: and you don't want to diverge from his method
<Mook_sb> (the main difference for you is not having the debug target anymore; that's a configure flag too, so it shouldn't be hard...)
<ddecator> Mook_sb: wait what?
<jdstrand> micahg: anyway, kees *may* know, but he may not
<Mook_sb> let me look at your rules file again, one sec
 * ddecator may be misunderstanding what is considered an "environment variable"
<gnomefreak> ok im doing something wrong or something my FF bookmarks are not landing on sm
<Mook_sb> ddecator: export FOO=bar
<Mook_sb> oh, wow, you _already_ have a devious hack... :D
<ddecator> do we?
<Mook_sb> hmm, I think you want something like http://pastebin.mozilla.org/740142 but the diff view isn't behaving
<Mook_sb> yes, you override SONGBIRDCONFIG_CONFIGURE_OPTIONS so songbird.config would have been ignored anyway :D
 * Mook_sb wonders why it's cd $(SRC_DIR) ; $(MAKE) -f songbird.mk instead of $(MAKE) -C $(SRC_DIR) -f ... (given that -C is supported on weird makes like MS nmake...)
<ddecator> idk, i didn't write the rules file, i just edit it as needed :p
<ddecator> so i don't need to make any changes?
<Mook_sb> you do; see the pastebin and its parent
<Mook_sb> (diff http://pastebin.mozilla.org/?dl=740140 and http://pastebin.mozilla.org/?dl=740142 somehow :p )
<ddecator> alright, let me check that a sec (i couldn't find what changes you made :p)
<Mook_sb> yeah; I used pastebin because it had a diff facility... which promptly proceeded to fail to work!
<ddecator> i just used a diff viewer. that's not much to change, so i'll give it a shot. thanks Mook_sb :)
<Mook_sb> you're welcome; now, given that I haven't tested it... it might not work right the first few times ;)
<Mook_sb> (doing this on a windows machine probably didn't help)
 * Mook_sb eyes --enable-official warily
<ddecator> shouldn't it be --enable-nightly?
<ddecator> what the, the datetime module was used in previous branches, why am i having trouble with it now..
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: what do you think about removing libsoup2.4-2.28? wasn't that only needed for webkit on hardy?
<chrisccoulson_> jdstrand - yeah, that + webkit and libproxy on hardy
<jdstrand> oh and libproxy
<chrisccoulson_> i forgot about those when i cleaned the PPA earlier
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: I can remove them
<chrisccoulson_> thanks
<chrisccoulson_> jdstrand, did i drop epiphany-extensions too?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: you did
<chrisccoulson_> ok, that's good then
<ddecator> oh, it's trying to use python2.4
<gnomefreak> ddecator: sb?
<micahg> ddecator: that would be bad then :)
<ddecator> gnomefreak: yes
<Mook_sb> ddecator: I don't know, I just ported the previous SONGBIRD_OFFICIAL=1 environment variable over
<gnomefreak> +1 micahg
<ddecator> micahg: yah, no idea why it's doing that all of a sudden
<ddecator> Mook_sb: oh, that's true. we'll see how it does once i can figure this out
<gnomefreak> 2.6 is uptodate version?
<ddecator> gnomefreak: 2.6.5
<gnomefreak> 2.6* should support 2.4 still so couldnt we just bump the depends on it
<gnomefreak> depends/config/ect...
<micahg> gnomefreak: not always, there were some deprecated things
<gnomefreak> well its not likley songbird devs will fix this on thier own, 2.4 was a year or so ago before the bump to 2.5
<ddecator> the weird part is, the beginning of the py script has a shebang for /usr/bin/python so i'm not sure why it's trying to use /usr/bin/python2.4
<gnomefreak> check what files its getting info from (script should be pulling in/reading other files) one of those files are using 2.4. i can imaging the /usr/bin/python is a cross platform script and that the smaller files determine what to use
<gnomefreak> and yes spelling is worse now hat it is dinner time
<ddecator> and client.mk file sets PYTHON as python, which is what is called later in the script..
<gnomefreak> thier should be a simple(not so gracful) hack to make it work, but my Python is worse than my bash
<ddecator> althought...what does ?= mean?
<ddecator> although*
<gnomefreak> not sure, that is a good question. i dont have my dive into python book handy
<Mook_sb> it's like a default - assign only if it's currently empty
<Mook_sb> (assuming you mean make, not python)
<ddecator> PYTHON ?= python
<ddecator> although it's the same in the 1.7 branch..
<ddecator> huh, it got set in autoconf.mk
<Mook_sb> ... why would you have autoconf.mk before you managed to run configure? or am I just being confused?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: should useragentswitcher/karmic and venkman/karmic also be removed? I have them in my list as SRU.
<ddecator> idk, i'm confused too. according to grep, in mozilla/compiled/xulrunner-release/config/autoconf.mk PYTHON =/usr/bin/python2.4 (also mentioned in a few other areas)
<gnomefreak> nevermind that was vim....
<gnomefreak> jdstrand: it doesnt look like i have either in Maverick
<jdstrand> gnomefreak: sorry, this is for the ubuntu-mozilla-security ppa
<gnomefreak> jdstrand: ah
<ddecator> ah!
<ddecator> it's not looking for python2.6
<chrisccoulson_> jdstrand - yeah, those are for SRU. i wasn't sure if we wanted to keep those in the PPA or not (i just thought it might make it less likely we end up publishing those packages through -security)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: they can stay if you want. I've updated my lists accordingly, so I'm fine
<chrisccoulson_> jdstrand - could you try the en_GB langpack on jaunty and tell me if yelp still looks ok?
<chrisccoulson_> it's seriously messed up here, but it look ok if I run it with LC_ALL=C
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: k
<ddecator> bah, something is going wrong with the config autoconf2.13 is creating, but i can't figure out the cause...
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: it looks fine here. I am up to date with all the new stuff from jaunty, plus language-pack-en_9.04+20100531_all.deb and language-pack-en-base_9.04+20100531_all.deb
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: locale tells me I am en_GB.UTF-8 for everything
<jdstrand> s/from jaunty/from ppa for jaunty/
<chrisccoulson_> jdstrand - hmmm, strange
<chrisccoulson_> it's working here now too (although i've just patched it to use xul1.9)
<jdstrand> oh wait
<jdstrand> nm
<jdstrand> for a second I thought there was an updated yelp for jaunty and didn't have it
<jdstrand> (there isn't)
<chrisccoulson_> it fails to properly start with xul 1.9.2, but i was seeing messed up translations in the GTK widgets, like the menu bar
<chrisccoulson_> but it's gone now :-/
<jdstrand> ii  xulrunner-1.9.2                      1.9.2.4+build7+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.2
<jdstrand> it works here
<chrisccoulson_> hmmm, strange. it doesn't start fully here :/
<chrisccoulson_> jdstrand - is it actually loading the 1.9.2 gre on your machine? (cat /proc/`pidof yelp`/maps | grep xul)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: no. all 1.9.0.19
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: this is i386
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: I've got an appt atm. I can follow up later
<chrisccoulson_> ah, that's why it still works. although, i'm not sure why it loads 1.9.2 on my system but 1.9.0.19 on yours
<chrisccoulson_> it fails badly if it uses 1.9.2 ;)
<chrisccoulson_> so i will just patch it to not do that
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: here is my installed xul stuff: http://paste.ubuntu.com/454162/
 * jdstrand really gotta go
<Mook_sb> ddecator: hmm, songbird shouldn't be using autoconf2.13? (mozilla/xr does, though)
<micahg> Mook_sb: can we use system xul yet for songbird or does that still need to be done?
<Mook_sb> micahg: not yet :(
<micahg> Mook_sb: k, so we're build the xul part from source then
<Mook_sb> yeah
<ddecator> Mook_sb: right, this issue is in xr building. i'm trying a patch right now. do you guys still plan to eventually use an unpatched xr? that'd be amazing :)
<Mook_sb> ddecator: I still hope for it, at least? ;)
<Mook_sb> it sort of depends on things like having time to work on it and getting upstream to like the patches, though
<ddecator> Mook_sb: better than nothing. it'd save a LOT of time and reduce the size of songbird a lot
<ddecator> at least you guys are using xr192 now
<Mook_sb> ddecator: and it would make me happier as well!
<micahg> ddecator: you can see if we have any build related patches for xul192
<ddecator> micahg: i will if this one doesn't work
<ddecator> micahg: but it looks like it did :)
<micahg> ddecator: k
<ddecator> i just had to tell it to look for python2.6 instead of python2.5
<ddecator> now to see if it will build or not..
 * ddecator can't believe he looked for several hours to find that the issue was changing one line of one script -_-
<ddecator> Mook_sb: we'll see if your changes to the rules file work :p
<ddecator> micahg: although it's odd, i was able to build sb before and it was using xr192 so i wonder if something changed in xr since then. is xr192 building alright still?
<micahg> Mook_sb: do you guys pull the default for xul192 or a specific branch?
<Mook_sb> hmm, I'm not sure what we're pulling, but whatever it was it appears to be 5 months old
<Mook_sb> might have been the 3.6.0 release
<micahg> yeah, probably
<ddecator> Mook_sb: if the changes to the rules file work, is it ok if i commit them to our branch? it's your work so i want to make sure :p
<Mook_sb> ddecator: no, I need to sign that agreement... yeah right :p go ahead.
<ddecator> Mook_sb: that's what i thought :p
<micahg> ddecator: you can give him credit for the patch in the header
<ddecator> micahg: are there examples in the FF logs? i can look those up and follow the format then
<micahg> ddecator: http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep3/
<micahg> ddecator: you can add a changelog entry for it as well
<ddecator> micahg: thanks :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-06-24
<ddecator> dang, new fail..
<Mook_sb> think of it as having some new exciting bug to fix!
<Mook_sb> (I have to try doing that, otherwise I'd end up stabbing things :p )
<ddecator> Mook_sb: more practice, right? haha
<ddecator> although this one is related to a patch we have..
<ddecator> ah, got it
 * ddecator hates huge patches
<ddecator> dang, didn't fix it...i'm gonna have to look into it later :(
<Mook_sb> want to paste the error somewhere in the mean time? :)
<ddecator> Mook_sb: one of our patches deletes some files related to hunspell, and when i build it complains that it cannot find one of those files, not sure if the patch isn't working properly or if that's a new issue. it's related to xr again, so i'm going to see if i need to get any patches from the xr192 branch later :)
<Mook_sb> ah; okay, you'd have a lot more handle on that (mostly because it involves actually building things to test) :D
<ddecator> yah, unfortunately. i'm to the point i have to wait a half hour each time i test :/
<micahg> ddecator: debuild -nc?
<ddecator> micahg: what does that do again?
<micahg> ddecator: doesn't clean the build dri
<micahg> *dir
<ddecator> micahg: oh yah, but where would it start the build?
<micahg> ddecator: it starts at teh beginning, just doesn't rebuild components that are already built
<ddecator> micahg: good to know, but unfortunately nothing is building yet...i need to remember that for when other things break though, i knew there was a way to do that but i couldn't remember :x
<micahg> ddecator: it also, doesn't redo the tarball
<ddecator> micahg: would still save time. thanks :)
<ddecator> but i need a break from looking at the computer screen. i'll be back later to try and figure out the cause of the failure
<chrisccoulson_> awesome, jaunty is nearly completely ready to go :)
<asac> chrisccoulson_: did you see the question about new extensions on mailing list?
<asac> maybe answer there ;)
<asac> (its about 3.6.4 update and how organizations can be better prepared for it)
<chrisccoulson_> asac - i did. i've not had time to answer yet though
<asac> kk
<chrisccoulson_> i'm not sure what to do though, as this is how firefox behaves upstream when extensions are updated too
<asac> just wasnt sure if you are subscribed to discuss
<chrisccoulson_> i am, but i generally don't read mails there. micahg pointed me to it earlier
<micahg> gnomefreak point it out to me :)
<asac> chrisccoulson_: right. but what he wondered is is if he updates the computers from ppa now ... will he get the new extension dialog again when the final rollout happens
<asac> i would think we can say "typically not ... unless extensions need to be fixed still"
<chrisccoulson_> ah, i misunderstood that then. no, users won't get the dialog again, as the updates in the archive will be the same as those in the PPA
<asac> not sure why he doesnt have a problem in general with that ... probably because we dont update extensions (so system extensions seem to have a value;))
<asac> though maybe he disabled the "check for extensions update" checkbox to avoid the on-startup upgrades
<asac> btw, sunday is the day ;) ::: GER - ENG :-P
<chrisccoulson_> lol
<chrisccoulson_> i have no confidence in our team anyway ;)
<chrisccoulson_> i'm surprised we made it to the last 16
<asac> ;)
<asac> i am surprised that ENG got that far too ... our team usually sucks (like today) ... but in the end often win ;)
<asac> usually if you feel disgusted during the game you can be sure we win. if they play nice all is becoming risky ;)
<chrisccoulson_> lol
<chrisccoulson_> it should be an entertaining game
<asac> yeah. at least its in south africa ... so there wont be riots ;)
<asac> at least no country vs. country riots... i know that english folks do riots anyway ;) ... which is understandable given how bad they were in the past :-P
<chrisccoulson_> yeah, sometimes i feel ashamed when our supporters behave so badly ;)
<chrisccoulson_> fortunately, most of these people have their passports confiscated during major tournaments ;)
<asac> right. i doubt those are really supporters though. they are just idiots
<asac> and iirc we have the same ... but ENG is really famous for that ;)
<asac> infamous
<chrisccoulson_> heh :)
<chrisccoulson_> we gave our daughter an england flag this afternoon
<chrisccoulson_> she just tried to eat it
<asac> ah. she got it right!
<chrisccoulson_> she's at the age where evereything is edible ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson_: you are still darth vader in directory btw ;)
<asac> get a picture
<chrisccoulson_> asac - yeah, i keep being asked to get a picture
<asac> data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQEAYABgAAD/4QAWRXhpZgAATU0AKgAAAAgAAAAAAAD/2wBDAAEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQH/2wBDAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQH/wAARCACNAI4DASIAAhEBAxEB/8QAHgAAAgMBAQEBAQEAAAAAAAAABwgGCQoFBAALAQP/xABmEAAABAIFBggGCwoICA8AAAABBAUGBxEAAgMVIQgUFjFBURMkJSY1YXGBEjQ2RZHwCRdERlVWZaGxwdEYIiMnM0JmduHxCjJDVGR1hYY3R2KU
<asac> ooops
<asac> that was long ;)
<asac> can your irc client open that ;)?
<asac> copy it to firefox
<asac> guess it was cut off for you ;)
<asac> should end with f/9k=
<micahg> 340 char or so
<asac> yeah. should be more like 1k+
<chrisccoulson_> yeah, i think it was cut off
<asac> 10k even ;)
<asac> big
<asac> for such a small image ;)
<asac> ok nice try ;)
 * asac drops out. 'night!
<chrisccoulson_> 'night asac
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: did you grab fennec yet?
<chrisccoulson_> micahg - not yet
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: k
<ddecator> hm, the hunspell patch in sb isn't in xr192..
<micahg> ddecator: it's probably opbsolete
<micahg> *obsolete
<ddecator> micahg: do you think i should remove it?
 * micahg goes to look at the patch before commenting
<ddecator> because the issue is a makefile needs one of the files that the patch currently deletes
<micahg> ddecator: comment it out in series for now
<micahg> ddecator: we can probably drop it
<ddecator> micahg: sure thing
 * ddecator uses debuild -nc :)
<ddecator> well, shoot. sb _should_ be good now, but there is an issue upstream preventing the build from finishing (their bot failed for the same reason) so i'll have to wait until that is fixed -_-
<micahg> ddecator: weave aka sync will now be in FF trunk :)
<ddecator> micahg: nice, and webm has been working fairly well (still loads two audio stream for some videos) :)
<ddecator> i just saw their blog post of linux gui mock-ups for FF4
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: hi! do you have an idea when the openjdk-6 packages for jaunty and karmic will be uploaded? I'm trying to decide whether to pull the trigger on hardy/lucid
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - i found an issue on hardy i'm looking at atm
<chrisccoulson> the totem plugin doesn't actually work (although I thought it did, i wasn't really playing media with that plugin)
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - see https://developer.mozilla.org/en/firefox_3.6_for_developers
<chrisccoulson> "The NPN_GetValue() function no longer provides access to XPCOM through the variable values NPNVserviceManager, NPNVDOMelement, and NPNVDOMWindow. This is part of the work toward making plugins run in separate processes in a future version of Gecko."
<chrisccoulson> that breaks the totem plugin big time :(
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: hrmm. that means my tests also didn't use the plugin :(
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: what url/filetype did you use to verify totem?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - yeah, i got caught out by that. if i just open up an mpeg or something on my filesystem, then it doesn't play
<chrisccoulson> but i tested by playing an ogv embedded in a webpage before, which doesn't play in totem
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: so you soemthing like file:///<path>.mpeg?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: basically, I want to know what you did exactly so I can update my test :)
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - yeah, i just went to File -> Open File and pointed it to an mpeg. the plugin in the archive won't load that anymore with FF3.6 (it fails with "Failed to get the service manager")
<chrisccoulson> and my feeble attempt at rebuilding totem with xul192 in the PPA will actually just make firefox abort completely
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: ok, thanks
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: so, what is the plan now?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - i'm cherrypicking bits from the later totem plugin which avoids using the missing API
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: ok. sounds good. I won't keep you
<chrisccoulson> i expect that will work, but it's just taking a while (I don't really want to backport the whole of totem, else we will end up in the same situation as we did with epiphany-webkit)
<chrisccoulson> ie, needing half of glib and gtk backporting too ;)
 * jdstrand nods
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: so, gnome-chemistry-utils is deleted. sru?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - there's no need to do even that, the plugin wasn't detected in hardy release
<jdstrand> k, thanks
<chrisccoulson> i only realised that when i went to investigate it not rendering properly after the update
<chrisccoulson> i'm glad i tested totem again though :-/
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: yes! nice catch
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I will be updating my tests to catch this in the future
<jdstrand> s/this/this sort of thing/
<asac> !test
<ubot2> hrm?
<BUGabundo> hi asac
<BUGabundo> still testing with the bot?
<BUGabundo> why do you even need 100mbs if they don't work?
<asac> special situation
<BUGabundo> man ... desktopcouch broken AGAIN
<BUGabundo> why can't this peace of software hold for more then 2 weeks?!?!?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: do you have a bug # for the totem regression?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: or rather, did you file a bug for it?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - not yet. i've just got it to build with the changes in now, so, going to test it
<chrisccoulson> hopefully it will work :)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: k. I created some free avi, mpg and ogv files for QRT, and update my test script to use file:// as well as embedded
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: the test catches the regression, so I feel pretty good going forward
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - cool :)
<chrisccoulson> it works btw :)
<chrisccoulson> first time!
<jdstrand> \o/
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: nice! :)
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - the only issue is i have to disable the totem-complex plugin (as that doesn't build)
<chrisccoulson> but that only handles realaudio
<chrisccoulson> and it has been removed entirely from jaunty onwards anyway
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I can release note that
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> i will tidy up the changelog and get that in to the PPA now
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: of course, that makes helix-player slightly more important I guess ;)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's a bit of a pain
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: but still, not a blocker
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: what other plugins work in hardy that can play realaudio?
<jdstrand> (for the release note, I thought it might be nice to recommend something)
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - i'm not sure. i don't even think there are any in lucid (helix doesn't work there either, and totem doesn't handle it)
<chrisccoulson> perhaps VLC?
<chrisccoulson> but that crashes the browser in jaunty :-/
<chrisccoulson> i'll test it on hardy and see what happens
<micahg> xine-plugin?
 * BUGabundoWriting raises an eye brow
<jdstrand> right, but this release note is only for hardy, and hardy users will upgrade to lucid
<BUGabundoWriting> anyone knows that maverick codecs are broken?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - ok, totem uploaded now
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: thanks! btw, is vlc broken in jaunty release? I know you told me, but I forgot
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, yeah, the plugin crashes firefox in jaunty release too
<jdstrand> k
<chrisccoulson> i'm just about to test that in hardy now
<jdstrand> well, it doesn't crash 3.6.4 on hardy
<jdstrand> and it seems to play the file:// URLs. my plugin detection for my embedded tests failed, but that is y testing
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, xine-plugin crashes firefox too
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: so if you disable the realaudio support, it obviously will not show up in about:plugins as a supported format. I removed totem-mozilla here and found some x-pn-realaudio content, and was prompted to install xine or gecko-mediaplayer (gmplayer). this is enough for the release note
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: and gnome-mediaplayer seems to work
<LLStarks> rick spencer is wrong. dead wrong.
<LLStarks> and he's spreading fud about firefox in ubuntu
<ddecator> huh wha?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I've tested the new hardy/totem, and it is much better. however it still has one regression
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: it can't find the location of embedded media for a relative path when using file:// on the url
<jdstrand> eg
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: eg, go to http://people.canonical.com/~jamie/totem-test/
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: if you click on 'embed_full.html', then after a few seconds you will see a movie of the jaunty desktop
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: if you do 'Save Link As' for both embed_file_url.html and rfbproxy-jaunty.ogv, then try to open embed_file_url.html via 'File/Open', it won't play
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: it does play in jaunty and lucid
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: it used to work with 3.0.19
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - ok, will have a look at that in a minute. i'm just testing a few things in hardy release atm
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: k
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - ok, having xine-plugin installed makes firefox crash on startup after the upgrade
<chrisccoulson> that's not good :(
<jdstrand> bummer :(
 * jdstrand makes a note
<LLStarks> did you guys see rick spencer's comment?
<chrisccoulson> LLStarks, where was that?
<jcastro> LLStarks: I think you should calm down before accusing someone of spreading fud
<LLStarks> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/ubuntu-wont-become-rolling-release.html
<jcastro> why don't you just ask him to clarify so he can correct the error?
<LLStarks> he's not on freenode
<LLStarks> i sent him a message on twitter
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, LLStarks, your comment on there is completely and utterly wrong
<LLStarks> howso?
<chrisccoulson> rick is well aware of the mozilla policy, and has been involved with it all along
<chrisccoulson> LLStarks, well, I work with rick
<LLStarks> am i wrong about 3.6.4 and 4.0 getting backported?
<LLStarks> because that's what micah and asac told me a few weeks ago
<chrisccoulson> LLStarks, no, but that is completely orthogonal to any discussion of a rolling release
<chrisccoulson> and i can tell you with 100% certaintly that your comment about rick not being aware of the policy is completely wrong
<LLStarks> i didn't imply that he didn't know. he just phrased things a bit awkwardly.
<chrisccoulson> LLStarks, your words exatly: "As a member of the Ubuntu-MozillaSquad, I can honestly say that Rick has no idea what he's talking about with respect to Firefox."
<chrisccoulson> how do you not imply that he didn't know?
<chrisccoulson> i think you should clarify yourself on that blog before you make yourself look a fool
<LLStarks> i will. i didn't ask andrew to post my stuff.
<LLStarks> apologized.
<chrisccoulson> LLStarks, thanks
<LLStarks> note to self: don't post on blogs where webmasters actually read comments
<chrisccoulson> LLStarks, the comment "It does not make Ubuntu a rolling release. You will not be able to get the latest versions of apps like Firefox, Open Office, etc... from this method" is true though - we won't be distributing new versions of firefox via this method
<chrisccoulson> we will be updating versions in the archive though, but they won't be updated immediately each time a new version comes along
<chrisccoulson> the plan is that firefox will be updated to the next major release as the current version approaches EOL
<LLStarks> i know that extras isn't the same as main or -updates, i only sought to not many people know about the firefox policy.
<LLStarks> *sought to clarify
<LLStarks> *clarify since
<chrisccoulson> people will know about the firefox policy in the next few days ;)
<chrisccoulson> also, i really hope hardy and karmic don't get 4.0 ;)
<chrisccoulson> we're hoping that 3.6 is supported long enough to see those releases through to the end now
<LLStarks> are there technical considerations against giving 4.0 to hardy and karmic?
<chrisccoulson> it's an incredible amount of effort to introduce the new version, as i'm finding out right now
<chrisccoulson> we don't want to do it again in the next year if we can avoid it
<jdstrand> totally!
<LLStarks> i can imagine them being a more of a nightmare than the lucid transition of xulrunner
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it is
<chrisccoulson> i've been working on the 3.6 transition for weeks now
<chrisccoulson> along with jdstrand and micahg
<LLStarks> btw, is the transition for main or updates?
<LLStarks> i wasn't too sure.
<jdstrand> LLStarks: it is going through -security
<chrisccoulson> LLStarks, main and updates are 2 different things. the update will be published through security, and will affect applications in all components
<LLStarks> ah.
<LLStarks> hardy shipping with 3.0 beta 5 is the whole reason for this, right?
<chrisccoulson> LLStarks, hardy currently has 3.0.0.19
<chrisccoulson> 3.0b5 was the release version, but it's been maintained since then
<LLStarks> with xulrunner and firefox no longer joined at the hip, will the transitions get easier as releases expire? that is, will it take only 2 week instead of 2 months in 2012 for example?
<chrisccoulson> LLStarks, that's what we hope. decoupling them doesn't particularly make the updates that much easier though. what will make the updates easier is reducing in-archive reverse dependencies
<chrisccoulson> which we alaready started in lucid
<chrisccoulson> and also reducing the number of extensions in the archive, as we have a crazy amount to update in the older releases
<LLStarks> too many things rely on specific xulrunner versions
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's a problem
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - micahg posted a mail to tb-planning a few days ago asking about the life of tb3.0
<chrisccoulson> and we've just had a response saying that it's likely to be supported for significantly less than 6 months
<chrisccoulson> so, we might need to start preparing 3.1 for lucid soon ;)
<jdstrand> \o/
<jdstrand> well, that should be far less painful
<chrisccoulson> yeah, hopefully
<LLStarks> i haven't been too impressed with the tb3.1 tarballs. nothing new or earthshattering feature-wise.
<chrisccoulson> LLStarks, that's good from a maintenance POV ;)
<ddecator> tb 3.1 has an add-on for conversation-style threading, so i may switch once that starts working :)
<chrisccoulson> we don't want it to be too different
<LLStarks> that's what they said about evolution for lucid
<jcastro> ddecator: wait, what? link!
<ddecator> jcastro: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/54035/
<chrisccoulson> we'll get 3.1 in to maverick soon
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - hmmm, firefox works with xine-plugin installed now. perhaps i started it with some media open in another tab previously
<LLStarks> thunderbird has become such a snooze that i didn't even know 3.1 was released.
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, ok, it crashes when trying to play media. that's not so bad (and this plugin isn't even detected in hardy release)
<LLStarks> either the blogs are slow, or there was no hyping
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: so in hardy release, the plugin is not detected, but in 3.6.4 it is, but doesn't crash until you try to play media?
<ddecator> just gonna leave this here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIZUdZdFzOo&feature=player_embedded
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - yeah, that's right. so, we probably still need to release note that, in case people wonder why their browser starts crashing ;)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: ok, I'll confirm your findings and adjust
<jdstrand> ddecator: that is fun! :)
<ddecator> jdstrand: :)
<DBO> ping fta
<fta> DBO, ?
<DBO> fta, hi I was told you might be a good person to discuss chromium with
<fta> DBO, depends. what do you want?
<DBO> multiple things, do you mind a private chat?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, ok, for totem - the plugin is turning the relative path in to an absolute path in your home folder for some reason :-/
<chrisccoulson> so it always tries to play $HOME/rfbproxj-jaunty.ogv
<jdstrand> huh
<fta> DBO, nope, feel free
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I guess it would normally play from cache or /tmp?
 * jdstrand hasn't ever looked at how totem works
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - for http URI's, probably
<jdstrand> s/ever/never/
<chrisccoulson> but for file URI's, it just plays them directly
<jdstrand> I see
<chrisccoulson> (the plugin passes the file URI to the viewer process)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I can say that jaunty 3.6.4 and its totem does work, if that is helpful
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i suspect it's something to do with my patch ;
<jdstrand> I wasn't going to say that, but was trying to gently hint ;)
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - hmmm, weird. it breaks in the viewer process rather than the plugin, which my patch doesn't touch
<chrisccoulson> you don't happen to have a machine without the updates on do you?
<chrisccoulson> (hardy)
<chrisccoulson> i wouldn't mind seeing the dbus activity on 3.0.0.19 with the old hardy plugin
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I do
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: tell my what you want
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - i'm quite interested in the parameters in the OpenURI message that the browser sends
<chrisccoulson> i'm going to check them on jaunty after the updates, but it would be useful to see hardy before the update too
<chrisccoulson> just so i can figure out which side is wrong ;)
<chrisccoulson> (plugin or viewer)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: can you give me the command you want me to run?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - you can just capture the output of dbus-monitor as you open the html file
<fta> jdstrand, will you remove chromium from proposed soon?
<chrisccoulson> ok, so the browser plugin in jaunty behaves the same as in hardy
<chrisccoulson> i suspect the behaviour changed between the 2 releases and i need to apply a corresponding change to the viewer in hardy
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/454640/
<jdstrand> fta: I'm told it gets removed automatically. is it causing a problem?
<fta> jdstrand, no, i'm just curious
<fta> jdstrand, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/chromium-daily.html  i see "SUP" :)
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - ah, so the old plugin does behave quite a bit differently
<jdstrand> fta: cleaning out the -proposed queue is really the ubuntu-sru team's responsibility. I could do it, but I don't want to miss a step in their process (I am not on that team)
<fta> jdstrand, no worries, it's all fine
<jdstrand> fta: I did ask fairly recently, and pitti told me it should happen automatically at some point
<jdstrand> iirc
 * jdstrand nods
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I can confirm that xine-plugin and gxineplugin do not register in hardy release
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - thanks
<chrisccoulson> i can see where the issues is with totem now
<gnomefreak> @btlogin
<gnomefreak> damnit
<chrisccoulson> (it needs some magic to resolve the relative URI in the viewer)
<chrisccoulson> i will fix that after dinner
<jdstrand> cool, thanks
<gnomefreak> dont mind me i working on something
<gnomefreak> why does it tell you that you are enabled and when you tryt o enable it tells you you cant (nautilus)
<gnomefreak> thats just stupid
<gnomefreak> i know who to ask
<gnomefreak> its a bug :)
<gnomefreak> @whoami
<ubot2> gnomefreak: I don't recognize you.
<gnomefreak> of courcse you dont you asshole
 * gnomefreak going to regret asking this but is there any chance of getting ubufox to use bing ans a search engine choice. My wife likes it
<micahg> gnomefreak: :P
 * gnomefreak never used it
<gnomefreak> ok it is literally worthless IMHO
 * BUGabundoWriting trips gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> already fell
<gnomefreak> ask and google are a little better so maybe its what im searching for
<micahg> gnomefreak: mozilla 534617
 * micahg kicks ubot2
 * gnomefreak looking for the site that tells you how to make the output of wrong password be funny
<ubot2> micahg: Error: Could not parse XML returned by Mozilla: The read operation timed out (http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/xml.cgi?id=534617)
<gnomefreak> brb
<micahg> mozilla 534617
<gnomefreak> i got it
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 534617 in Search "Bing is not on available search engines" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=534617
<gnomefreak> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=534617
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - how much work do you think you need to do for us to do the hardy release?
<gnomefreak> i went into -ops to do it
<gnomefreak> why upstream this isnt something we can add to ubufox?
<micahg> gnomefreak: no reason to
<gnomefreak> hint upstream didnt enable all the LP ones we have
<micahg> gnomefreak: ubufox should be Ubuntu specific stuff, no need for this to be Ubuntu specific
 * gnomefreak doesnt care one way or another she just asked
<gnomefreak> micahg: good point
<micahg> gnomefreak: so you can vote on the upstream bug :)
<gnomefreak> yeah but do i want my name involved with bing :(
<BUGa_LegendSeker> ahahahaha
<micahg> heh, does it show who votes?
<BUGa_LegendSeker> get your wife to do it
<gnomefreak> dont know but i commented on it since it was talking about default (or at least someone posted that)
<gnomefreak> why she would use my username for upstream
<gnomefreak> i dont see a "vote*"
<gnomefreak> yes i do
 * ddecator hands gnomefreak my glasses
<gnomefreak> debfx: got mine on too :)
<micahg> gnomefreak: tab complete failure :)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I'm targetting monday for hardy and lucid
<gnomefreak> oops yeah
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: we could probably do it tomorrow, but I'd rather have the week for regressions
<gnomefreak> today is just going oh so frigging great
<micahg> chrisccoulson: jdstrand: I'll have Seamonkey ready Sat night w/the new changelog
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, yeah, i'd rather not do tomorrow. i'd like a break over the weekend
 * gnomefreak be back maybe i can do something that works out right today
<micahg> TB backports hopefully monday
<gnomefreak> but im sure ill burn myself again
<chrisccoulson> but i will be finished on hardy easily by this evening
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: how do you feel about monday?
<jdstrand> micahg: great!
<chrisccoulson> micahg - thanks
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - monday should be fine
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: cool
<micahg> jdstrand: what's going on with openjdk backports?  do I need to get those up in a PPA so they can be pushed to security PPA?
<jdstrand> micahg: yes please. I thought that was how we left it...
<micahg> jdstrand: k, just verifying
<micahg> jdstrand: don't know if I can get that before the weekend
<jdstrand> micahg: sbeattie will be handling the TCK testing. he is currently getting the environment all set up
<micahg> jdstrand: k, so If I have it by monday, we're good?
<jdstrand> micahg: that should be ok, yes.
<micahg> jdstrand: k
<jdstrand> micahg: thanks :)
<Mook_sb> gnomefreak: for a single user, in the mean time you can probably do something like http://mycroft.mozdev.org/bing-search-search-plugins.html instead
<ddecator> Mook_sb: btw, songbird just finished building for me :)
<Mook_sb> ddecator: :D _successfully_ ?
<ddecator> Mook_sb: well, the debs were made, now i just need to test it. btw, if you guys don't support linux, why do you still have a bot that builds for linux? :p
<Mook_sb> ddecator: we don't have QA people for linux :p
<ddecator> Mook_sb: just thought it was funny. every time i mention songbird people just say "they don't support it, you can't build it" -_-
<Mook_sb> ddecator: by the same logic, the debian powerpc package for iceweasel doesn't exist either ;)
<ddecator> haha
<ddecator> and it works! just gotta figure out the commits..
<gnomefreak> thanks
<gnomefreak> micahg: ^^
<gnomefreak> ddecator: you got the python and the ?= worked out?
 * micahg wants to add Songbird in Maverick +1
 * gnomefreak likes the "and it works" [art of that
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I have another totem item for your list: if I go to http://people.canonical.com/~jamie/totem-test/embed_full.html in hardy epiphany, it will play the video fine, but when I close epiphany, it leaves a totem-plugin-viewer process running. this is a regression over hardy release
<ddecator> gnomefreak: yah, i just had to make a patch that made it look for python2.6 instead of python2.5
<ddecator> micahg: sounds good to me :)
<gnomefreak> ddecator: ah
<gnomefreak> any chance of getting this into the daily PPA in the meantime?
<jdstrand> meh, he dropped off
 * gnomefreak been wanting to play with this for a long time
<ddecator> once i get everything committed and micah gets time to review
<ddecator> i also want to setup a stable ppa at some point
<gnomefreak> ddecator: cool
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: hey. from scrollback:
<jdstrand> 15:20 < jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I have another totem item for your list: if I  go to  http://people.canonical.com/~jamie/totem-test/embed_full.html  in hardy epiphany, it will play the video fine, but when I  close epiphany, it leaves a totem-plugin-viewer process  running. this is a regression over hardy release
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - ok, i will look at that too
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: thanks. those two epiphany issues are the only ones I have on my list as pending for hardy-security
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: sorry, those two *totem* issues
<chrisccoulson> i'm just about to test the fix for the first issue
<jdstrand> nice
<ddecator> Mook_sb: when i mention you, is it ok if i use your name or do you want me to just use your email?
<Mook_sb> ddecator: just refer to me as Mook should be fine? and pick one of my emails, doesn't matter which :)
<ddecator> Mook_sb: sounds good :)
<ddecator> micahg: not sure if i formatted it all correctly, but i did what i think is right and pushed to the branch, so the merge is updating. i'm guessing you'll have to review later since there are so many changes, just let me know what i need to change when you get around to it
<ddecator> anyway, i have to go eat dinner. bbl
<Mook_sb> ddecator: hmm, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ddecator/songbird/fix-songbird-daily-build-20100416/revision/121 the change to the new line 102 is wrong, it should be --enable-debug
<Mook_sb> (I think this means it won't actually make a debug build when you set WANT_DEBUG_BUILD=1)
<Mook_sb> ddecator: and for http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ddecator/songbird/fix-songbird-daily-build-20100416/revision/119 that can be worked around if you  set PYTHON in XUL_CONFIGURE_ENV I think
<gnomefreak> wait you commited it <evil grin> be back reboot is needed for test
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: interesting. the totem plugin not being close on browser close also affects jaunty epiphany after the upgrade, but not jaunty release
<chrisccoulson> heh, that is strange
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: that seems to point to a larger 1.9.2/epiphany/totem interaction
<jdstrand> I'll check karmic and lucid too
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, thanks. those are both using webkit though aren't they?
<jdstrand> oh, yeah. true
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, and it doesn't get left around with firefox?
<jdstrand> I don't think so, cause it is python-unit that is hanging cause a child process is still left (and firefox doesn't hang in pyunit), but I'll double check
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: it does not get left around with firefox on jaunty
 * jdstrand check hardy
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: it does not get left around with firefox on hardy
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - ok, thanks. the other problem is fixed now :)
<asac> chrisccoulson: wonder, did you manage to get mvo help on dist-upgrade testing with the new packages?
<chrisccoulson> asac - mvo asked for the link to the PPA a few days ago to do some testing, but i'm not sure if he got round to it yet
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - i will upload totem as it is for now, and maybe investigate this other issue in the morning
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: k, thanks
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I do think it needs to be fixed, cause we don't want to leave a bunch of processes laying around with resources getting lost, but if you aren't able to find a fix tomorrow, we can release note it saying that it will be fixed in SRU
<gnomefreak> ha people from mozilla were thinking what i was about spending time on code-names rather than the project
<gnomefreak> Miramar == tb3.2
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - epiphany doesn't shut down properly (NP_Shutdown is never called in the plugin)
<BUGabundo> fta: http://www.stratus0s.org/
<BUGabundo> eheh he hosts the isos in gdocs :D
<ddecator> Mook_sb: it still built a -dbg, but maybe it won't continue unless we change that...i'll look it over later, thanks :)
<Mook_sb> ddecator: it'll probably continue, it'll just be a release build pretending to be debug :)
<Mook_sb> also; enable-debug isn't what you get in a -dbg package, gcc -g is
<ddecator> oh...
<Mook_sb> enable-debug is "lots of console spew, assertions, and other debug code that makes the app unbearably slow"
<micahg> ddecator: I don't think we want --enable-debug in the dailies
<ddecator> well there we go :)
<Mook_sb> yeah, it's more useful for local debugging (where you build the app locally too)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm going to add a note to the firefox-stable PPA to use the mozilla-security PPA for now until 4.0 is released
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-06-25
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, thanks
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, epiphany seems to be leaking plugin instances in general with xul 1.9.2 :-/
<micahg> bdrung_: should we use the xulrunner backports as an excuse to backport eclipse 3.5 to hardy/jaunty?/
<bdrung_> micahg: to backport eclipse 3.5, we need to backport 10 other libraries. i doubt we can do that.
<micahg> bdrung_: k, jd-strand thought I should ask
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  ML: http://is.gd/83fnr | Help test the Firefox 3.6 and xulrunner 1.9.2 migrations in Hardy, Jaunty, and Karmic -- Caution is advised -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Firefox3.6.4Upgrade/ | Next Meeting: TBD
<DanaG1> Say, where can I get a compatible lightning-extension and gdata-provider?
<DanaG1> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1463762.html
<DanaG1> I try using 1.0b1 of lightning, and I have to find "contrib" x86_64 builds.
<DanaG1> gdata_provider is only compatible with "3.0" (meaning 3.0.0).
<DanaG1> And when I tweak the RDF to 3.0.*, it installs... but says "Requires additional items."
<DanaG1> Unfortunately, Mozilla themselves fail to do x86_64 at all themselves.  Grr!
<DanaG1> argh, looks like I'll have to go to 3.1 instead.
<DanaG1> And even the nightly updater isn't compatible with 3.1a2pre!
<DanaG1> "Lightning" could not be installed because it is not compatible with your Shredder build type (Linux_x86_64-gcc3). Please contact the author of this item about the problem.
<DanaG1> Damnit, Mozilla!
<DanaG1> Excuse the swearing, but yeah, fail.
<DanaG1>         <em:minVersion>3.1</em:minVersion>
<DanaG1>         <em:maxVersion>3.1.*</em:maxVersion>
<DanaG1> 3.1a1pre doesn't fit in that range!
<DanaG1> oh, and gdata-provider doesn't work... you enter "google calendar" and it asks you for a "location", with no clue of what format to use.
<DanaG1> ah, "xml".
<DanaG1> say, since 3.1 is officially out, where can we get debs?
<DanaG1> ah, looks like ubuntu-mozilla-daily hasn't created a new Thunderbird in, oh, THIS YEAR.
<DanaG1> wow.
 * DanaG1 gives up and installs a 32-bit thunderbird in /opt
<gnomefreak> it seems that tb3 will be supported significantly less than 6 months
<gnomefreak> firefox4 is just about ready to release b1 i thought 3.4 == 4.0 i know 3.7 has some parts to fx 4
<gnomefreak> 3.7 even
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: that is what I knew too
<gnomefreak> I'm not real sure what is going on now. i thought i knew
<gnomefreak> also didnt know they name releases after beaches
<gnomefreak> why do i think jaunty == EOLS
<gnomefreak> morning micahg
<micahg> morning gnomefreak, ^^ after maverick release :)
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks :)
<nikolam> micahg, SM was dropping so often, so I installed SM from Joe Lesko PPA. Today SM 2 2.05 landed at him.
<micahg> nikolam: k, sorry, we have 2.0.5 in the security PPA and probably will land in the archive monday or tuesday, but the issue isn't fixed yet
<gnomefreak> micahg: is Maverick package in the security PPA
<micahg> gnomefreak: for Seamonkey, probably not
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks
<micahg> gnomefreak: hopefully in another 1.5 weeks, I'll get upload rights and Maverick will start getting those earlier
<gnomefreak> micahg: going up for Motu?
<micahg> gnomefreak: no, I have my own package set :)
<gnomefreak> ah
<micahg> gnomefreak: if I went for MOTU, I wouldn't get anything else done :)
<gnomefreak> good point
<gnomefreak> anyone care to try to reproduce bug 598040
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 598040 in flashplugin-nonfree (Ubuntu) "Google Streetview detects Flash isn't version 10 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/598040
<gnomefreak> I'm not seeing it assuming i am doing it right
<micahg> gnomefreak: user can't read package version :)
<gnomefreak> ;)
<micahg> gnomefreak: you can check with the security team, but I think they'll stay with flash 9 until it's EOL and then move to whatever is current
<micahg> gnomefreak: in fact, I suggest asking before replying with such things :)
<gnomefreak> micahg: they will more than likely. it was a pain in the ass to backport it to Hardy
<gnomefreak> i had filed that bug and i can recall the # and i stopped getting mail from it
<gnomefreak> micahg: is there a security team or more of a find someone and ask
<mdeslaur> gnomefreak: I'm here
<mdeslaur> gnomefreak: I'll reply to the bug
<gnomefreak> mdeslaur: thanks
<gnomefreak> that was almost too easy :)
<micahg> mdeslaur: what TZ are you in?
<gnomefreak> unrelated question, what/where is Zulu time?
<mdeslaur> micahg: EDT
<micahg> mdeslaur: ah, ok
<micahg> gnomefreak: UTC
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - i've been looking at this epiphany issue today (leaving totem-plugin-viewer running)
<chrisccoulson> it's actually a bigger problem than that
<chrisccoulson> epiphany seems to be leaking all plugin instances :(
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: erk
<chrisccoulson> so, i'm trying to figure out how that's meant to work atm
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, i'm not sure i'll be able to figure it out for monday though ;)
<chrisccoulson> there's quite a bit to figure out
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: have you talked to upstream? would they care?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I'm willing to go to Tuesday, fwiw
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, i don't think they would. they're only maintaining the webkit backend now
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I wonder if someone from IRC could at least help point you in the right direction...
<jdstrand> s/IRC/upstream on IRC/
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> https://www.google.com/accounts/UpdateAccountRecoveryOptions
<BUGabundo> SNAPs chromium
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: btw, the fix for "can't find media with HTML files using file://" works well here :)
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - cool, that's good :)
<Lantizia> Hey, where can I get a mozilla branded Thunderbird 3.1 ubuntu package from?
<Lantizia> I notice there is now a https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/thunderbird-stable
<Lantizia> But only 3.0.5 is in there... not sure how new 3.1 is but I need it for Lightning
<Lantizia> Ah new as in... yesterday lol
 * Lantizia uses 3.0.4 and Lightning 1.0b1 for now
<Lantizia> I assume 3.1 will appear in that PPA though before long?
<gnomefreak> Lantizia: right now there are issues we need to handle with 3.1 and we removed it from the daily PPA. we will get it done most likely after we update Firefox tot all supported Ubuntu releases
<gnomefreak> lightning is a different story
<Lantizia> gnomefreak, well I'm not asking the ubuntu mozilla team to handle lightning - it is just an extention after all
<Lantizia> But 3.1 came out yesterday and mozilla claim stable, so I can understand if there were issues with a non-stable build being in the thunderbird-stable PPA
<Lantizia> But now it is stable surely the issues will have gone away?
<gnomefreak> Lantizia: it is a mozilla package and we have to strip the source down as we are not supporting sunbird anymore
<Lantizia> What does sunbird have to do with any of this?
<Lantizia> Forget I even mentioned lightning
<gnomefreak> Lantizia: it was one of the packages i maintained. we have alog of work to do in short time. but pushing firefox is #1 on our list
<gnomefreak> Lantizia: the source package is lightning-sunbird it holds both
<Lantizia> Thunderbird gets kept on the shit tip as usual then because of Firefox
<gnomefreak> firefox security is more inpmortant than ANYTHING atm
<gnomefreak> thinderbird-3.1 is just about last on our list
<Lantizia> Sure because that makes a whole world of sense... Mozilla's main two products Firefox & Thunderbird, once brothers ... now alienated cousins... And Thunderbird is LAST on your list?
<Lantizia> I don't think this would be the situation if Canonical swapped Evolution out for Thunderbird
<gnomefreak> unstable thunderbird is.
<Lantizia> That is of course if Thunderbird ever got the right tender loving care that it isn't getting
<Lantizia> I'm not about unstable thunderbird I'm on about stable
<Lantizia> 3.1 is stable, now
<gnomefreak> thunderbird 3.1 we will be working on and btw thunderbird follows seamonky not firefox
<gnomefreak> no it isnt
<gnomefreak> IIRC beta1
<Lantizia> No it went stable yesterday
<Lantizia> http://www.mozillamessaging.com
<gnomefreak> than we will get to it but feel free to package it and submit it for us to look over
<Lantizia> Well now you're aware that it has gone stable, doesn't that change the priorites so it's not last?  Maybe middle? :)
<Lantizia> I know I know I Know... Firefox first... but surely not Thunderbird last
<gnomefreak> we have ~5 people maintaing/packageing for all mozilla product. we try our best tio get everything done
<gnomefreak> Lantizia: not last
<Lantizia> Thunderbird second surely!
<gnomefreak> we are putting lightning last IIRC
<Lantizia> I don't care about Ubuntu packaging lightning... thats just dumb IMO
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: care to take this over i have alot of work to do afk i know you are bustiong your ass with the totem and freiends
<gnomefreak> Lantizia: it has to be done. your opinion on it is small to the people that use it
<gnomefreak> Lantizia: we will get it done as soon as we can. if you or someone else wants to help out feel free
<Lantizia> gnomefreak, yes the people who use it is bigger than my opinion - hence why it shouldn't be last :)
<chrisccoulson> Lantizia, the small number of people involved with the mozillateam are busy on getting firefox 3.6.4 out to all ubuntu releases atm
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: tried that already :)
<gnomefreak> be back as soon as i get time
<chrisccoulson> tb 3.1 is a lower priority than that. however, if you need it now, then feel free to help us out
<Lantizia> Oh I know it's important - I especially like the idea of no flash plugins crashing my browser
<chrisccoulson> we just don't have the manpower to do that immediately
<Lantizia> But you didn't even know 3.1 TB was stable
<Lantizia> And said it would be last
<chrisccoulson> Lantizia, we're well aware that it is stable
<Lantizia> he wasn't!
<chrisccoulson> well, i am (and so is micahg)
<chrisccoulson> we just don't have the time to work on it right now, so i'm sorry about that
<Lantizia> ok so TB 3.1 after FX 3.6.4 ?
<gnomefreak> i havent checked my mozilla email so i wouldnt have knon until i did
<gnomefreak> ok going to put lawnmower back to gether
<chrisccoulson> Lantizia, yes, probably. and we will be most -likely preparing to publish 3.1 to lucid too
<Lantizia> o_O I thought you wouldn't do that
<chrisccoulson> well, support for 3.0 may not last much longer, but lucid is supported for nearly 3 more years
<Lantizia> thought they stay in major versions
<Lantizia> ok
<chrisccoulson> Lantizia, for firefox, we follow major versions in stable releases once the current release becomes EOL now
<Lantizia> ok
<chrisccoulson> we haven't really properly adopted that policy for thunderbird, but i'm not sure it makes sense to try and maintain a piece of software on our own for 2.5 years (ie, tb3.0)
<gnomefreak> sorry wrong part drive shaft not engine yet
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: IIRC we are treating thunderbirrd seamonkey than firefox the same when it comes to updates
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, yeah, that's true. although the releases with tb2 aren't being updated, as the maintenance burden is considered to be quite low
<gnomefreak> we;; tb2 is no longer supported and tb3 has less that 6 months from release
 * gnomefreak not real sure why tb3 doesnt do full 6month support
<gnomefreak> well
<gnomefreak> we have 1 year till EOLS for hardy so i dont think passing 3.0 to hardy matters too much
<gnomefreak> not to mention it will be a pain in the ass, but that is just me. we should be telling people to upgrade to Lucid
 * gnomefreak checking mmozilla email
<ddecator> oh, micah isn't on..
<ddecator> dang, i have to go. he'll see the email eventually, but when he gets on can someone let him know i fixed FF 3.7? thanks :)
<gnomefreak> ddecator: if im here i will
<fta> ddecator, just saw your merge request, a/ we don't document rebases, there are too many and it brings no value for the user, b/ your patches have a lower context than ours
<BUGabundo> hello dear fabien
<fta> ddecator, and thanks btw ;)
<fta> BUGabundo, hi
<fta> ddecator, my .quiltrc has QUILT_DIFF_OPTS="-U8 -b" & QUILT_REFRESH_ARGS="--diffstat -U8 --strip-trailing-whitespace"
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - ok, i think i'm getting myself confused. epiphany isn't leaking plugin instances, i think gdb is being funny ;)
<chrisccoulson> the problem only seems to concern closing down
<jdstrand> well, that's good
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - a clue might be that gtk_moz_embed_destroy is never invoked when shutting down with xul192
<chrisccoulson> that seems to be what cleaned everything up before
<DanaG> hmm, latest version of Thunderbird (3.1 release) isn't in ubuntu-mozilla-daily.
<DanaG> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/+packages
<DanaG> Last build was on January 1.
<cousin_mario> hello
<cousin_mario> do you think thunderbird 3.1 will be available in the official or backports repositories for lucid anytime soon?
<chrisccoulson> nxvl - i'm not sure if you've been following  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Firefox3.6.4Upgrade/SecurityPublication at ll
<chrisccoulson> you should probably have a look through it if not
<nxvl> chrisccoulson: yup, i'm subscribed
<chrisccoulson> nxvl - cool
<chrisccoulson> cousin_mario, lucid may get 3.1 as 3.0 approaches EOL
<cousin_mario> chrisccoulson: which it won't be anytime soon, I suppose...
<chrisccoulson> cousin_mario, that might be sooner than you think
<chrisccoulson> but we're all busy on firefox atm
<cousin_mario> chrisccoulson: oh
<cousin_mario> chrisccoulson: can you give a ballpark figure?
<chrisccoulson> cousin_mario, not really
<cousin_mario> chrisccoulson: ok, thanks
<cousin_mario> bye
<[reed]> said this elsewhere, but I'll say it here, too
<[reed]> any Makefile experts around, Firefox could use your assistance -- http://christian.legnitto.com/blog/2010/06/25/are-you-a-makefile-guru-would-you-like-to-make-firefox-more-secure/
<fta> lol, asking a linux group to fix a non-gnu makefile bug, go ask the windows community
<[reed]> no
<[reed]> well
<[reed]> sure, ASLR is a Windows thing
<[reed]> but the Linux community could implement it as well
<[reed]> :)
<ddecator> fta: yah i wondered about that. i was having trouble with my .quiltrc so i ended up removing it, i'll add the info you have in yours, thanks :)
<ddecator> i'll fix it tonight when i get back from dinner, bbl
<bobby> Anyone know if there is a date for 4.0 beta?
<micahg> hi ddecator
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-06-26
<cyphermox> fta: ping?
<fta> cyphermox, pong
<fta> jdstrand, http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.com/2010/06/stable-channel-update_24.html
<ddecator> hey micahg, just saw your email
<ddecator> micahg: i'm wondering, do i need to update the changelog to the new revision and do a commit for the new snapshot each time?
 * ddecator is determined to get this all figured out
<micahg> ddecator: no, you can use last nights version
<ddecator> micahg: right, i wasn't going to update it again, i just mean each time there is a patch to fix
<micahg> ddecator: yes, one commit for the revision, then one commit for each thing being fixed (not file)
<ddecator> micahg: ok, just wanted to make sure. i'll re-do the patches tonight :)
<micahg> ddecator: k, idk, if I'll get to it before 8:30
<ddecator> micahg: i know i won't have it ready by then anyway (i have other things to work on first) so don't worry about it
<micahg> ddecator: k, I only have an hour window tomorrow night, so if it's ready by 9:30, I'll try to merge it before the upload
<ddecator> micahg: sounds good. i'll definitely have it done tonight, so you can review on your own time
<ddecator> or actually, i might have it done by 8:30, forgot you're an hour behind me now..
<micahg> ddecator: I probably won't get it done, so, if you want, you can check tonights build to see if there are more issues and just have it ready for me tomorro wnight
 * micahg is off to do dishes :)
<ddecator> micahg: alright, sounds good, i just pulled the branch fresh so i can start from scratch with the patches. i'll work on it tonight so i'm not rushing :)
<mbana> hi folks
<BUGabundo> hey
<mbana> what's the latest ver. of FF?
<mbana> that's available as part of a repo
<mbana> have the font issues been resolved?
<BUGabundo> !info firefox
<ubot2> BUGabundo: firefox (source: firefox): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.3+nobinonly-0ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 10601 kB, installed size 28668 kB
<BUGabundo> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/MozillaLinks/~3/yBNwkUsB5OQ/
<vish> bah , i need FF4beta :s
<ddecator> vish: i know right?
<dupondje> Is it possible to get Lightning into Thunderbird now ?
<Lantizia> dupondje, beta3 works with 3.1 but 3.1 isn't in thunderbird-stable PPA yet
<Lantizia> dupondje, thunderbird 3.1 isn't in thunderbird-stable PPA yet because as per usual they ignore it until enough people complain and just work on memory leaking firefox
<fta> jdstrand, http://codereview.chromium.org/2835021
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-06-27
<ddecator> we ignore it until enough people complain? if you want to package it yourself, you're more than welcome to help out..
<micahg> ddecator: around?
<ddecator> micahg: yup
<micahg> ddecator: merge looks good :0
<ddecator> micahg: good to hear :)
<micahg> ddecator: I added the changelog entry for you this time since we're short on time
<ddecator> micahg: when should and shouldn't i add to the changelog?
<micahg> ddecator: don't add if it's not released yet, add if it is :)
 * micahg needs to remember to include all the changelogs in the merge :(
<ddecator> micahg: well ft-a said we don't always add rebasing of patches because it happens too often
<micahg> ddecator: ah, well, I add it the first time I change the patch so that there's a note at least, idk, I'll have to discuss with him later :)
<ddecator> micahg: ok, i was just confused on that part. i'll make sure to follow the right format for patches and everything in the future. do i need to re-do that with sb or just do it later if they need to be updated?
<micahg> ddecator: no, SB doesn't need it since it hasn't been released yet
<ddecator> micahg: the patches having more context right?
<micahg> ddecator: ?
<ddecator> micahg: what i meant was should i re-do the patches for songbird so they have more context like with firefox, just wanted to make sure we were talking about the same thing :p
<micahg> ddecator: ah, yeah, next time you refresh them, don't worry about it right now
<ddecator> micahg: ok, sounds good :)
<ddecator> i was gonna look at tb 3.1, but i couldn't figure out what the build log was pointing to when it failed...
<micahg> ddecator: you can take care of it after I fix it, we need an extra patch IIRC
<micahg> ddecator: here's what I did for your merge: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.7.head/revision/544
<ddecator> micahg: yah, that's what it looked like, i just didn't have any idea where i would begin to look (something was missing and upsetting dh_install)
<ddecator> micahg: ah, so i can remove previous entries for the patch in that grouping and put them under my name if i'm the last one to fix it?
 * micahg has to push Thunderbird 3.0.5 to the stable channel PPA...
<micahg> ddecator: yeah
<ddecator> micahg: good deal, thanks for merging that. i'm starting to get a good feel for how all of this works :)
<micahg> ddecator: only if it's a rebase, if actual changes to the patch are made, you can just add it to your entry
<micahg> ddecator: thank you for your work :)
<ddecator> micahg: glad to help, i'm looking forward to doing more :D
<ddecator> you and chris are busy taking care of the big things like backporting, i might as well help take care of the little things like maintaining patches
<ddecator> to start ;)
<micahg> jdstrand: Firefox 3.6.6 was just released which fixes the crash plugin timeout :(
<ddecator> and tb 3.1 was just released. they're moving quick o.o
<micahg> ddecator: well, I knew about that, 3.6.6 was a fire drill release :)
<ddecator> micahg: fire drill release?
<micahg> ddecator: rapid release due to a bad situation (either security vulnerability or in this case, mistake in the last release
<ddecator> micahg: ah, gotcha :)
 * micahg is going to try to add whatever's left for alpha2
<micahg> hi ddecator
<ddecator> hi micahg
<micahg> ddecator: do you have the multiple language issue in firefox-maverick?
<micahg> *dictionary
<ddecator> micahg: i'm on lucid
<micahg> ddecator: ah, I thought you were on maverick for some reason :(, ok
<ddecator> micahg: i'll probably upgrade at a2 :)
<ddecator> not that it helps right now :/
<micahg> ddecator: nah, it's ok
<micahg> ddecator: I'm going to push the commit to fix it in the morning, going to spin a maverick version in my PPA
<ddecator> micahg: if you need a tester, i can upgrade a little early (i've been debating doing it anyway since lucid is getting kinda boring :p)
<micahg> ddecator: nah, that's ok, I can get gnomefreak to test
<ddecator> micahg: sounds good
<micahg> ddecator: I probably won't upgrade until beta 1
<micahg> ddecator: I manage to keep most of what I use every day up to date, so no real need for me to rush into the next release
<ddecator> micahg: i like bleeding edge, even if it breaks here and there. i'd wait longer if i was at school, but i'm at home so i don't have to worry as much about potential data loss
<micahg> ddecator: k, I only have 1 desktop (laptop) ATM, so I have to be kinda conservative, by beta, nothing major should break, I can handle minor breakage
<ddecator> micahg: good point and very understandable
<micahg> also, once again, my desktop isn't changing (xfce 4.8 delayed), so I'm less worried
<ddecator> huh, the bookmarks item is showing up for me in FF 3.7 and i can't move it o.o
<micahg> ddecator: idk, maybe wait for today's build
<ddecator> micahg: it's the one that built a few hours ago, haha. not a big deal, just really random
<micahg> ddecator: I get a bunch of old bookmarks in firefox-3.7
<ddecator> micahg: old bookmarks?
<micahg> ddecator: outdated links
 * micahg thought we fixed those
<ddecator> that's weird..
<ddecator> my bookmarks looks right, i just have the icon on there for some reason
<BUGabundo> morning
<fta> at 1:30pm?
<fta> :)
<BUGabundo> going to lunch NOW
<BUGabundo> so its still morning
<BUGabundo> 12:43
<fta> asac, could you please have a look at bug 570812
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 570812 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Use the ubuntu startpage by default (affects: 2) (heat: 22)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/570812
<fta> hm, micah and chris are not there
<ripps> fta: I have an idea for drobotik, some way of implementing distro specific patches. As in, only patch the source for hardy/jaunty but no other release.
<fta> ripps, what do you mean by patch?
<ripps> fta: y'know like with quilt
<fta> ripps, this isn't controlled by the bot, it's the buildd thing, so conditional patching must be in d/rules
<ripps> I meant that the we could manipulate the series using drobotik
<fta> ripps, the bot can tweak some stuff (like it already does for the Build-deps).. but for patches, i think it's best to do that in d/rules like by passing different QUILT_PATCHES values
<ripps> right now I'm trying to use a compilicated set of rules to modify debian/patches/series based on what distro is being built, but this method won't work very well with source-3.0 format. Because it patches before upload.
<fta> oh
<fta> i haven't played with source-3.0 yet
<ripps> it designed to have everything patched and ready before uploading. messing with quilt values in rules is useless since dpkg-source will run the patches anyway.
<ripps> so I was hoping that drobotik could mess around with the patch series before running dpkg-source
<fta> ripps, it's probably doable, but the bot doesn't know what patch system it has to deal with (if any). i need to think about it
<BUGabundo> o/
<jdstrand> fta: re libpng> ack
<fta> jdstrand, good
<fta> jdstrand, btw, i have 5.0.375.86~r49890 ready but it's another mix of security + regular fixes
<jdstrand> fta: ok, it'll be the same process again. I can upload it tomorrow first thing, if you make a lucid-proposed package for me (I am about to head out)
<fta> jdstrand, sure i can do that. l-proposed or l-security? (maverick will include that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/455937/)
<jdstrand> fta: if it also has bug fixes, put lucid-proposed, but we'll build it in ubuntu-security-proposed so it will eventually land in -updtes and -security
<fta> ok
<mdeslaur> fta: has that version been released yet?
<fta> mdeslaur, i've built it in the stable ppa, but it's not in maverick yet
<mdeslaur> fta: I mean, did google push that out as an update? or is it just pulled from the git repo?
<fta> i'm browsing the bugs to see if it needs something else urgent
<fta> yep http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.com/2010/06/stable-channel-update_24.html
<mdeslaur> oh! I was looking at the "Google Chrome Blog" and not the "Google Chrome Releases Blog"
<mdeslaur> my bad :)
<micahg> asac: the title A Web Browser for abrowser is part of the branding, right?
<jcastro> hi fta
<jcastro> I assume we're going to need to have someone talk to the ambiance theme person so I'm going to send kwwii to go check it out
<BUGabundo> fta: getting SNAPs at https://caixadirecta.cgd.pt/
<BUGabundo> running a CLEAN profile in gdb
<BUGabundo> how can I get anything out of it?
<BUGabundo> *** NSPlugin Viewer  *** WARNING: unhandled variable 18 (<unknown variable>) in NPN_GetValue()
<BUGabundo> is all I have
<fta> most probably flash
<BUGabundo> on a clean profile?
<BUGabundo> works fine in ff 3.6
<BUGabundo> isn't there some kind of debug in browser I can see?
<BUGabundo> gdb is silent
<fta> jcastro, hi. right, i never used those extensions so i don't know if they work or not. I'm trying to activate the new system pref policies but it currently doesn't work at all. i need to discuss with upstream tomorrow
<fta> BUGabundo, try with --disable-plugins --disable-extensions
<BUGabundo> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/456022/
<BUGabundo> its a brand new profile
<BUGabundo> with all plugins in about:plugins disabled
<BUGabundo> 6.0.451.0 (50940) Ubuntu 10.10
<fta> SIGTERM, it's not a crash
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> I CRASHED it so I could get a trace
<BUGabundo> (2010-06-27 19:22:16) rubenbb: BUGabundo: old glib?  don't know
<fta> i doubt it
<BUGabundo> ii  libglib2.0-0                                          2.25.10-1ubuntu1                                  The GLib library of C routines
<BUGabundo> its maverick after all
<fta> do you see something with --log-level=0 --enable-logging=stderr ?
<BUGabundo> $ chromium-browser  --log-level=0 --enable-logging=stderr -g --disable-plugins --disable-extensions  --user-data-dir=$chromiumdatadir --disk-cache-dir=$chromiumdiskcache
<BUGabundo> like this ?
<BUGabundo> eerrrrkkkk
<BUGabundo> -g needs to come first
<fta> -g mush be 1szt
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> can't you fix that?
<fta> lol, weird keyboard
<BUGabundo> ok, got it
<BUGabundo> now what?
<fta> do you see something more?
<BUGabundo> [25120.265061] chromium-browse[11224]: segfault at 31 ip 0000000001223f4c sp 00007fff6e946a70 error 4 in chromium-browser[400000+2873000]
<BUGabundo> eeewwww
<fta> add --single-process
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/456026/
<BUGabundo>  chromium-browser -g --single-process --log-level=0 --enable-logging=stderr  --disable-plugins --disable-extensions  --user-data-dir=$chromiumdatadir --disk-cache-dir=$chromiumdiskcache
<fta> and use my --temp-profile instead of your last two flags
<BUGabundo> well
<BUGabundo> right now I'm reusing the 1st temp profile
<BUGabundo> so it kinda makes sense
<BUGabundo> I get an warning
<BUGabundo> saying
<BUGabundo> unsuported comand line
<BUGabundo> --single process
<fta> single-process
<fta> with a dash
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> that's what I use
<BUGabundo>  chromium-browser -g --single-process --log-level=0 --enable-logging=stderr  --disable-plugins --disable-extensions  --user-data-dir=$chromiumdatadir --disk-cache-dir=$chromiumdiskcache
<fta> and  --temp-profile mush be at the beginning
<fta> must
<fta> grrr
<BUGabundo> ahaah
<BUGabundo> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<BUGabundo> [Switching to Thread 0x7fffe1e91710 (LWP 11516)]
<BUGabundo> WebCore::Position::getInlineBoxAndOffset (this=0x7fffe1e90600, affinity=WebCore::DOWNSTREAM, primaryDirection=WebCore::LTR, inlineBox=@0x7fffe1e90638,
<BUGabundo>     caretOffset=@0x7fffe1e90644) at third_party/WebKit/WebCore/dom/Position.cpp:1014
<BUGabundo> 1014	third_party/WebKit/WebCore/dom/Position.cpp: No such file or directory.
<BUGabundo> 	in third_party/WebKit/WebCore/dom/Position.cpp
<BUGabundo> fta: is that it?
<fta> looks better.. but unknown to me.
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=47439
<fta> mdeslaur, fyi, CVE-2010-1205 doesn't impact chromium (i use system libpng)
<ubot2> fta: ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2010-1205)
<BUGabundo> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=47688
<BUGabundo> fta: anyone reported probs with captcha??? for a few days I can't enter any site that has captchas
<fta> not that i know of
<BUGabundo> well yesterday I couldn't enter icheckmovies.com
<BUGabundo> in FF worked fine
<BUGabundo> now I can't use this http://www.vodafone.pt/Vodafone/FTTH/FTTHEligibilityHome.aspx?NRMODE=Published&NRORIGINALURL=/main/Particulares/vodafonecasa/Cobertura/cobertura&NRNODEGUID={7E824B88-FAFB-49CE-9099-3C0E2D3AE535}&NRCACHEHINT=Guest
<BUGabundo> WORKS Fine in FF
<BUGabundo> so its chromium
<BUGabundo> WTF
<fta> maybe you can't read properly ;)
 * BUGabundo slaps fta
<fta> hm, chromium has 270 flags..
<micahg> gnomefreak: can you test my maverick Firefox 3.6.6 to see if you only have 1 copy of each dictionary?
<gnomefreak> not the daily?
<gnomefreak> be right back. drop a link and ill look at it
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> i go away for 1 1/2 days and firefox released 3.6.6
<ddecator> it was an emergency release that changed 3 lines of code, haha
<gnomefreak> that sucks. seems people can leave you messages when pidgin is not running.  i just spent a few minstalking to someone who was not here
<gnomefreak> ddecator: makes sense
<ddecator> gnomefreak: yah, it was just to extend the timeout time for plugin crashes. i guess people on older systems were having it say plugins had crashed when it was just taking a long time to load
<gnomefreak> oh that cant be good
<ddecator> exactly, hence the rush to push out an update that extended the time to 45sec (i think)
<gnomefreak> what was the timeout set to?
<ddecator> 10sec (i think that's what the article said, i read it earlier so i can't remember for sure)
<gnomefreak> hell it takes firefox longer than 10secs. to load a page
<ddecator> not for me o.o
<gnomefreak> for me it takes a while but im guessing that has to do with memory on the system
<gnomefreak> still loading and its been ~1minute r so
<ddecator> wow..
<gnomefreak> 1.3ghz proc. and 256 memory
<ddecator> oh..
<ddecator> 2.5ghz duo-core, 3gig memory..
<micahg> gnomefreak: so can you test for me.
<gnomefreak> micahg: i dont see why not but im not real sure where your build is
<micahg> gnomefreak: ppa:micahg/mozilla-test
<gnomefreak> ok looking than i will test. i just need a little bit to finsh what i started
 * gnomefreak cant help but to think its LP that is extreamly slow not firefox
<ddecator> i have more trouble with LP loading than any other site
<gnomefreak> bugs are the worst since they attach so many damn files
<gnomefreak> ok installing now
<BUGabundo> fta: stupid question, I know, but, how does one start 	-ProfileManager	in OSX?
<micahg> BUGabundo: OS X has a terminal :)
<BUGabundo> nvm /Applications/Firefox.app/Contents/MacOS/firefox-bin -profilemanager
<fta> no idea, never used OSX
<BUGabundo> me neither
<BUGabundo> but a collegue is saying google groups is looping for him
<BUGabundo> so I wanted him to make a new profile
<BUGabundo> micahg: true, but $ firefox would say  "command not found"
<gnomefreak> micahg: ok what am i looking for and where?
 * gnomefreak doesnt do more than 1 lang, so i havent had to look for it before
<micahg> go to a text box, right click and see what dictionaries you have
<micahg> gnomefreak: ^^^\
<gnomefreak> micahg: i have 6 but only 1 is enabled
<micahg> gnomefreak: right, but any duplicates, if you fire up firefox-3.7, you should see duplicates
<gnomefreak> micahg: australia has 2
<micahg> gnomefreak: in 3.6?
<gnomefreak> micahg: yes
<micahg> gnomefreak: ugh
<gnomefreak> Installed: 3.6.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~maverick~ppa2
<micahg> gnomefreak: what is /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.6/dictionaries symlinked to?
<gnomefreak> is it just me or other people
<gnomefreak> micahg: how do i check a symlink
<micahg> gnomefreak: ls -l
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@development:~$ ls -l /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.6/dictionaries
<gnomefreak> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 Jun 27 16:26 /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.6/dictionaries -> ../../share/hunspell
<micahg> \o/ at least something works :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> can i go back to normal or do you need more testing?
<micahg> gnomefreak: do you have 2 copies in /usr/share/hunspell for en-AU?
<gnomefreak> en-AU.aff  en_AU.aff  en_CA.aff  en_GB.aff  en_US.aff  en_ZA.aff
<gnomefreak> en-AU.dic  en_AU.dic  en_CA.dic  en_GB.dic  en_US.dic  en_ZA.dic
<gnomefreak> i see a few
<micahg> gnomefreak: weird, I thought that was going to be fixed in maverick :(
<micahg> en-AU.dic  en_AU.dic
 * micahg will file a bug
<micahg> gnomefreak: thanks, that'll do it
<gnomefreak> micahg: np
<fta> micahg, how come the daily doesn't have the dict symlink?
<fta> n-m, it's there
<micahg> fta: I didn't commit to .head yet
<mbana> how do i install 3.6.4?
<mbana> from a repo
<mbana> cause the official ff stuff has crappy hinting
<micahg> mbana: ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa
<mbana> huh?
<micahg> mbana: that's where 3.6.4 is ATM
<micahg> chrisccoulson: did you hear about FF3.6.6
<mbana> % lsb_release -a
<mbana> No LSB modules are available.
<mbana> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<mbana> Description:    Ubuntu 9.10
<mbana> Release:        9.10
<mbana> Codename:       karmic
<mbana> will that be a probl;em
<micahg> mbana: nope, it's there :)
<mbana> i see it on their site
<chrisccoulson> micahg - no, how come? i've only just got online for the first time since friday
<mbana> 3.6.6
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah, they had to increase the timeout for plugin-container to 45 seconds and did a fire drill release
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I wasn't sure if you wanted to push 3.6.6, so I have the changes locally
<mbana> so given that im on 9.10
<mbana> can i stil install 3.6.4
<micahg> mbana: no, 3.6.4 ATM and yes, it's in the security PPA
<mbana> god damn
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ah, ok. that's not too big a deal. we'll probably just push 3.6.6 if it's only small changes
<mbana> im running the FF official release
<mbana> it's definitely faster
<mbana> :)
<mbana> about god damn time
<chrisccoulson> heh, busy week this week ;)
<mbana> micahg: thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, I can commit to .head?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, feel free
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm adding the symlink change to hunspell as well for maverick only
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<mbana> so, i just enable the security ppa on 9.10 and install 3.6.4?
<chrisccoulson> i wonder how long i can avoid asac for ;)
<micahg> mbana: yep
<fta> grrr. couchdb is a pig, worse cumulative cpu time ever
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do you understand the abrowser branding?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - a little. how come?
<mbana> micahg: is this the official ubuntu repo or this channel's ppa?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, I'm trying to figure out about the russian translation
<mbana> cause i can't find 3.6.4 in the official one
<micahg> mbana: it will go to the repo soon, there's a lot of work since we're pushing it to the previous stable released
<micahg> *releases
<mbana> so it's in the channel's ppa theb?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, he said that A Web Browser is not appropriate in Russian, I was wondering if it's part of the branding
<micahg> mbana: yes, that's the prerelease PPA
<mbana> what's 3.7?
<micahg> mbana: 4.0
<micahg> mbana: we throw releases in the security PPA once they're tagged so we can get testing before release, with 3.6.4 it's just taking a little longer than normal to push out
<chrisccoulson> micahg - good point, i'm not sure how we translate the abrowser branding
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, the other translations have the A, I was hoping to discuss with asac, but I think he's enjoying the World Cup :)
<chrisccoulson> do we even translate the branding strings?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, it's for the .desktop file
<chrisccoulson> micahg - in that case, we just need to edit debian/abrowser.desktop don't we?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, one of the russian tranlsators proposed a merge, I was looking it over and had this question
<mbana> is this just perception or is 3.6.6 slighty faster than 3.6.4?
<chrisccoulson> we don't even strip the translations from the firefox desktop files like we do with everything else :)
<micahg> mbana: should be no difference in speed
<micahg> chrisccoulson: right
<mbana> thanks again
<micahg> mbana: if you notice some difference between the official build and ours, please let us know
<mbana> what are the major differences between the 3.6.4 and 3.6.6.
<micahg> mbana: just 1, the crash timeout
<fta> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIZUdZdFzOo
<mbana> is FF4 3.6.6?
<micahg> mbana: no
<mbana> is this gpu stuff available on linux?
<micahg> mbana: for flash? no
<mbana> no rendering on the gpu
<mbana> in reference to the link just posted
<micahg> mbana: idk what technology they're using
<micahg> oh, HTML5...idk
<mbana> idk?
<micahg> I don't know
<Dimmuxx> it's not available yet but it will hopefully be in 4.0 for linux
<fta> chromium doesn't use it.. yet. http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=33521
<Dimmuxx> that's a different thing though
<fta> that bug, yes. but it gives a reason why it's not there yet (multi-process and sandbox)
<fta> i have several bugs on that topic, just pasted one
<Dimmuxx> ah
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-06-20
<chrisccoulson> heh - http://www.omgchrome.com/
<chrisccoulson> no omgfirefox though
<fta2> chrisccoulson, what's that?
<fta2> http://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/group/chromium-bugs/browse_thread/thread/bd28d3f4432e131b
<chrisccoulson> fta2, they have something else installed on their system depending on one of the birtual packages provided by firefox or chromium
<chrisccoulson> ie, not a firefox or chromium bug, but PEBKAC
<chrisccoulson> (perhaps dpkg could be more helpful though)
<fta2> the what's that question was for omgchrome
<chrisccoulson> fta2 - oh, sorry ;)
<chrisccoulson> i thought it was for the link
<fta2> sorry
<chrisccoulson> i guess that omgchrome is the chrome equivalent of omgubuntu
<fta2> by the same guys?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think so
<fta2> omgubuntu seems to be a canonical relay nowadays
<fta2> http://memeburn.com/2011/06/browser-ubuntu-chrome-is-the-new-firefox/
<fta2> did he really say all that?
<fta2> chrisccoulson, ^^
<chrisccoulson> fta2, honestly, i've got no idea ;)
<chrisccoulson> although, some of their facts are wrong
<chrisccoulson> eg, nothing is scheduled to change in 12.04, as that's the LTS
<chrisccoulson> if we were switching to chromium, it would be for 12.10, unless something has changed ;)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, is there a way to enumerate over all mail folders in thunderbird?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: certainly - let me find it, hang on...
<chrisccoulson> i'm trying to find an API for getting access to that :)
<fta2> do you guys have a screenshot of a recent tb /wi unity?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: https://github.com/bwinton/TbAir/blob/master/content/hometab.js#L76
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: you'll need to import fixIterator from resource:///modules/iteratorUtils.jsm
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, cool, thanks. taking a look
<chrisccoulson> fta2, not much has changed atm, although you can see a mockup of the planned visual changes
<chrisccoulson> http://www.andreasn.se/blog/?p=172
<fta2> oh thanks. still looks too alien to me
<fta2> anyway, even if i wanted to, i can't switch
<fta2> it doesn't work for me (at work)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, oh, iteratorUtils.jsm looks useful. how come this is only in thunderbird?
<chrisccoulson> it seems like it could be useful in firefox too ;)
<chrisccoulson> using nsISimpleEnumerator is a pain usually
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: *shrugs*, I guess we just got sick and tired of SimpleEnumerator. :p
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> i can see why ;)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, no daily builds today then
 * fta wonders when the ppa builders will be back...
<chrisccoulson> fta - me too ;)
<fta> maybe i should turn all arch-all debs into real arch debs, so when one arch is late, it doesn't impact the other
<fta> i kind of like that cros browser thing...
<fta> i wonder if i should dig a bit more
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, how did you figure anything out with libindicate? our documentation sucks
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: trial and error.  :)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> we should bug ted to right some proper documentation
<chrisccoulson> the current reference manual is awful :/
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, is it intentional that thunderbird is currently using libnotify for notifications on ubuntu, or is that a bug?
<chrisccoulson> (it used to use its own notifications)
 * micahg hopes that something actually fixed it :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson / micahg: yeah, I patched it for libnotify
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: it falls back to the old notification if libnotify isn't available.
<micahg> \o/
<micahg> m_conley: starting with which version?
<micahg> and can we get this in Firefox as well
<m_conley> micahg: I think it got in in 5.0
<micahg> is this due to your extension or in actual thunderbird?
<m_conley> micahg: actual thunderbird.
<m_conley> micahg: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=555536
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 555536 in Mail Window Front End "alert on new message does not appear as specified in preferences" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, so, it's still not clear to me whether we're meant to display message folders all the time, or just on new messages atm (i realized when i read the spec again that it's not obvious)
<chrisccoulson> so, i'll keep it as it is at the moment (only show folders on new messages)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: mmhmm - I wasn't sure either.
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: it's not *too* bad to switch back and forth
 * micahg really should switch to 5
<m_conley> micahg: do it! :D
<chrisccoulson> i'm just doing a bit of tidying up atm, adjusting how the count works and making it so it shows the count for all folders rather than just the inbox
<chrisccoulson> hopefully i'll have a merge proposal later, and then we can get this in :)
<micahg> m_conley: I just like the benefit of dogfooding my security updates ATM :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: cool!
<m_conley> micahg: ;)
<onebitxajax> hi to all
<onebitxajax> where 8is the channel that can help me
<onebitxajax> with developing an extension?
<onebitxajax> extension for mozilla
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, what is the date-in-seconds stuff meant to do?
<chrisccoulson> onebitxajax, #extdev on irc.mozilla.org might be a good start, although we might be able to help in here (but i'm pretty busy atm though)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: it's a way for us to ensure that when we click on the indicator, we are taken to the *first* message that indicated for that folder.
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, ah, that makes sense now
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: np
<onebitxajax> chrisccoulsonn thansk very m,uxch
<onebitxajax> nobody reply there
<onebitxajax> :/
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, do you know if it's possible to pass a jsval as a pointer in to C function via ctypes, and then dereference it later on when that pointer is passed as an argument to a callback?
<chrisccoulson> if that doesn't make sense, i'm thinking of how i would use the data argument in g_signal_connect_data()
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: so you can pass primitives safely enough
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ints, char *, etc
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, but not, say, an instance of a particular JS class?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I have a feeling you'd hit seropis trouble with JS objects, for example.
<m_conley> s/seropis/serious
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i thought so :(
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: no.  A workaround - have a lookup table, and pass keys for that lookup table around.
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: it's the best I could come up with.  :/
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, that's what i was just thinking too
<chrisccoulson> i keep hitting limitations with ctypes ;)
<chrisccoulson> i should write them all down really
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: yeah, there are some drawbacks - but the advantages really outweigh them, I think.
<BUGabundo> evening folks
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-06-21
<fta> dpm, \o/  i now have the chromium desktop file with the unity quicklist translated in 30 langs
<fta> 32 more to go
<fta> chrisccoulson, how many langpacks do you have for ff/tb?
<chrisccoulson> fta - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox.head/view/head:/debian/locales.shipped
<chrisccoulson> 78 by the look of that
<fta> good, i'm just at 62
<fta> even 61
<chrisccoulson> you'll probably overtake me soon whilst firefox isn't translatable in launchpad ;)
<fta> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/translations/trunk/converter-output.html
<chrisccoulson> although that's something i'm fixing, but in my spare time mostly
<dpm> fta, great news!
<fta> chrisccoulson, i wish someone worked on improving evo like you do for tb :P
<fta> the evo api seems very limited, the spec is too obscure
<chrisccoulson> m_conley_away, i started pushing changes here - https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/messagingmenu-extension/me-fixes
<chrisccoulson> there's a few other things i want to fix before uploading (ie, making sure all of the visible strings are translated, and i also want to hide the account name if there is only a single account)
<chrisccoulson> but it's working quite nicely atm
<chrisccoulson> also, i need to limit the number of entries to 6, as per the spec
<fta> chrisccoulson, it seems all my indicators stopped being updated since ~ a week ago. at least rhythmbox, the load indicator and a few others
<chrisccoulson> fta - i've not noticed that yet. i guess it's time for me to upgrade again ;)
<fta> they all display old frozen data
<chrisccoulson> huh, thunderbird says i have 2 accounts, which is a lie. i only have 1!
<chrisccoulson> i wonder what the second account is ;)
<fta> i'm started to think i've upgraded to oneiric too early
<fta> the bugs are piling up like crazy everywhere
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it's definitely getting interesting
<fta> interesting? i'd rather say alarming
<fta> especially when i read "don't spend too much time on bug fixing early in the cycle"
<fta> i can't even start unity-3d on my other box, it's been crashing on startup for a week, no one cares
<fta> i guess i'll give gnome-shell another try
<fta> ..or maybe i should move to mint
<joelesko> Hello. I was wondering how packages should be maintained for the various releases of ubuntu.
<joelesko> For seamonkey, I've been building the current Mozilla release in my ppa for all supported ubuntu releases.
<joelesko> I'm using all releases back to lucid and wanted to make sure I had the patched version of seamonkey.
<joelesko> Is that the way it should be maintained?
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley, how are you?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: good, and you?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, good thanks
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, so, there is a bug in dbusmenu or libindicate somewhere which breaks the thunderbird indicator
<chrisccoulson> (and every other indicator it seems, as well)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hrm - in what way?
<chrisccoulson> i thought i was going crazy, because thunderbird keeps adding empty indicators to the menu
<chrisccoulson> but i've just spoken to ted, and it seems that pidgin and liferea get the same thing too (and fta saw that with liferea too)
<chrisccoulson> so i don't think it's anything we're doing ;)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, http://people.canonical.com/~chrisccoulson/broken-indicator.png
<chrisccoulson> sorry about the massive screenshot ;)
<chrisccoulson> it does that quite frequently though
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hrm.  that's frustrating.  Have they narrowed down the problem?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, not yet. i guess that will be my next task ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: the yaks continue to be shaved.  :)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, i guess that with your contacts work, we will get gmail contact support pretty much for free won't we? (via eds)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: yep!
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: :D
<m_conley> exclusively for Linux folk.  Hooray! :)
<chrisccoulson> that's really good :)
<chrisccoulson> i can't wait to be able to have my phone contacts syncable with thunderbird :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I hope it works for you.  I'm starting write now.
<chrisccoulson> awesome :)
<chrisccoulson> d'uh, why didn't i think of that in the first place? i've been scratching my head this afternoon trying to figure out how to get notified when a user adds or removes an account in thunderbird
<chrisccoulson> and i can just listen for changes in the mail.accountmanager.accounts pref!
<chrisccoulson> simples :)
<chrisccoulson> i can't believe i didn't think of that in the first place
 * chrisccoulson clearly needs more coffee
<micahg> chrisccoulson: did we ditch the ubuntu start page for Firefox 5?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, no, it should still be there
<micahg> :(
<micahg> ii  xul-ext-ubufox                        0.9.1-0ubuntu0.11.04.1            gives me the mozilla about:home :(
<chrisccoulson> what locale?
<micahg> LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<fta> hm, looks useful.. http://code.google.com/p/address-sanitizer/wiki/AddressSanitizer
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, it worked when i tested it :/
<micahg> I remember it working before as well
 * micahg checks error console
<micahg> ah :(
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I"m getting gSearchEngine is null in chrome://browser/content/aboutHome.js
<chrisccoulson> micahg, do you have any other extensions installed?
<micahg> global menu bar
<chrisccoulson> wtf
<chrisccoulson> that's a secondary error
<chrisccoulson> aboutHome.js belongs to firefox. that code is only being executed because the home page is about:home
<micahg> k
<chrisccoulson> so, that's a red herring for the wrong start page
<micahg> there's also trouble reading the manifest file for the default theme even though the theme is loaded
<micahg> chrisccoulson: what's weirder is a clean profile works :(
<micahg> at least on the local machine, trying in vm
<micahg> double weird
<micahg> in the VM on a new profile it's fine, in the default profile not
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, here's how I reproduce, I tested before launching QRT it shows up fine, when I run through the QRT script, it doesn't
<micahg> chrisccoulson: oh, silly me, I forgot we now have 2 "home" pages...
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, false alarm
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<micahg> I haven't tested enough on natty yet to remember that :-/
<fta> chrisccoulson, did you upgrade recently?
<chrisccoulson> fta - not since last week
<chrisccoulson> perhaps i will do later tonight
<fta> just wanted to know if you were able to complete the upgrade
<fta> i'm not
<fta> for about a week now
<fta> The following packages have been kept back:
<fta>   gnome-panel gnome-panel-data libgl1-mesa-dev libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx mesa-common-dev
<fta>   libgl1-mesa-glx: Breaks: nvidia-current but 275.09.07-0ubuntu1 is installed.
<fta>   gnome-panel: Breaks: libpanel-applet-3-0 but 1:2.32.1-0ubuntu6.5 is installed.
<fta>                Breaks: libpanel-applet2-0 but 1:2.32.1-0ubuntu6.5 is installed.
<fta>                Breaks: python-gnomeapplet but 2.32.0-0ubuntu3 is installed.
<Omega`> how should I install fx5 on natty?
<Omega`> is it in a ppa of ours?
<micahg> Omega`: wait for me to push it to -security :)
<Omega`> ah :)
<micahg> fta: are you doing a dist-upgrade?
<Omega`> very well!
<micahg> Omega`: I'm running some final tests, should be some time today
<Pici> Heya folks.  I hear that Firefox 5 is currently building.  Will 10.10 and 10.04 need to use a PPA to get it, or will it be landing in the same method as 11.04?
<Pici> i.e. via security updates.
<chrisccoulson> Pici, you'll need to use a PPA
<Pici> chrisccoulson: Thanks.  I'll update ubottu accordingly.
<chrisccoulson> i've no idea when it will finish building, the lack of builders is a serious bottleneck at the moment
<Pici> Thats fine.  I just want some info to throw at users who will inevitably start asking soon.
 * chrisccoulson bangs head against wall
<chrisccoulson> i've just spent the last 30 minutes trying to figure out why my label in the messaging indicator doesn't update when i try to change it in thunderbird, thinking that i'm doing something wrong again
<chrisccoulson> and it turns out the indicator just doesn't update. i have to restart the indicator service for it to update
<chrisccoulson> why do i always end up exposing all of these sorts of bugs in ubuntu? ;)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, how do you think we should handle the limit of 6 indicator entries in thunderbird? (ie, what do you think we should do if we get more than 6?)
<chrisccoulson> (the 6 comes from the spec btw)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: mmhmm - I remember that limit
 * m_conley thinks
<chrisccoulson> at the moment, we just ignore it :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: how did Evolution solve that?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, it doesn't. but then, it only shows an indicator for the inbox associated with each account
<chrisccoulson> (which isn't what the spec says you should do)
<chrisccoulson> so you would only get 6 in evo if you have 6 accounts
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, i was thinking of collapsing the indicators down in to per-account indicators, rather than per-folder (and then just combining the counts)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: yes - that would greatly simplify things
<chrisccoulson> ok, i'll take a look at that this evening then :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: k, thanks. :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, did you see what i'd done so far?
<chrisccoulson> i've pushed everything here atm: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/messagingmenu-extension/me-fixes
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: oh, awesome - looking forward to merge requests.  :)  (and figuring out how to deal with merge requests with bzr / Lp...)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: oh yes, that's much better
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: some good fixes / improvements in there.  :)
<m_conley> thanks for polishing my crappy code.  ;)
<chrisccoulson> heh, i've enjoyed working on it :)
<chrisccoulson> and it's been a bit of a learning curve, having not really done much with thunderbird before
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: and new stuff with jsctypes too - callbacks and whatnot
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: it was very satisfying to figure out js callbacks.  :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's been interesting :)
<fta> !ddeb
<ubot2> Factoid 'ddeb' not found
<fta> !dbgsym
<ubot2> dbgsym is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<fta> chrisccoulson, the messaging menu is totally broken, i get the blue envelope, but all counters are stuck at 0
<fta> (with evo)
<chrisccoulson> fta - yeah, i keep finding bugs whilst i'm working on the thunderbird integration too
<chrisccoulson> it's a pain, because i have to spend time figuring out if it's a tbird issue or not ;)
<fta> it used to work though
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm not sure why it's so broken atm
<BUGabundo> evening
<fta> oh my, the notifications regressed too
<fta> now they appear on top of fullscreen gl games, and block them
<BUGabundo> :)
<fta> how i can i frag in those conditions
<BUGabundo> aahahaahahahahah
<micahg> chrisccoulson: would you happen to know offhand how to test webfav?
<chrisccoulson> you need to install the old netbook edition. it only works with that
<chrisccoulson> you're not going to find anybody to test that tbh
<micahg> so why do we have it in natty?
<chrisccoulson> but the extension is like, 10 lines of code isn't it, and using interfaces which haven't changed since the beginning of time ;)
<chrisccoulson> because the old netbook shell is still in the archive
<chrisccoulson> it was used for the arm guys until we got unity-2d
<micahg> ah, ok, would you know offhand which package?
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure, i've never used it before
<micahg> k, I'll hunt for it
<micahg> mozvoikko looks fine though
<asac> webfav adds a launcher item for a webpage afair ;)
<micahg> asac: right, but only to the old shell, so to test it, I have to install the old shell :)
<asac> was used by oem at some point
<asac> hmm
<asac> doesnt it just create a .desktop file?
<micahg> ugh, I have to test on armel :)
<micahg> :(
<asac> no
<asac> or is hte launcher removed on x86?
<asac> should work on both
 * micahg hunts for a .desktop file
<BUGabundo> oh look, its asac
<asac> iirc it was not really arm
<BUGabundo> long time no see
<asac> it was just unr
<micahg> asac: the netbook-meta package is only on arm in natty
<asac> heh
<asac> right ... but i guess you can still install it on x86 somehow
<asac> like ubuntu-netbook-edition
<micahg> yeah, I don't see any ..desktop files
<micahg> This package depends on all of the packages in the Ubuntu Netbook system for
<micahg>  armel. Note that Ubuntu Netbook Edition doesn't exist anymore for other
<micahg>  architectures, as unity and many applications now handles different
<micahg>  screensize themselves.
 * micahg guesses we should've convered it to arch:armel for natty...
<micahg> *converted
<asac> seems to save /tmp/webfav
<asac> seems to save /tmp/webfav/*.desktop
<micahg> ah indeed
<micahg> that seems silly
<asac> feels really like oem super magic ;)
<asac> someone probably added a hack to monitor that dictory and then make something with that
<micahg> ok, let me see what to do about it
<micahg> I forgot I have xubuntu on my arm netbook, so I can't even test it there :(
<asac> well... talk to stevenk or someone from oem team if they remember
<asac> i guess it can be killed
<asac> chickencutlass
<asac> less?
<asac> not sure
<asac> mfrey basically ;)
<asac> micahg: if you just want to test check if the .desktop file is created at the plcae i mentioned
<micahg> asac: yeah, it's there with the correct URL, that's considered a good check?
<asac> feels like it ... i doubt though that there are any special consumers still ;)
<asac> you should reall yfind out if this shouldnt be removed
<micahg> yeah, we'll do that for oneiric, I guess I can ask if we need to keep bumping compatibility for future firefox versions as well
<chrisccoulson> we'll need to bump it for every single release
<chrisccoulson> m_conley_away, i hit some issues with the indicator-collapsing idea, so i implemented the 6 limit a bit differently
<chrisccoulson> the commit message explains why - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/messagingmenu-extension/me-fixes/revision/48
<micahg> chrisccoulson: that means a USN for each release and if no one is using it, I'd rather not
<chrisccoulson> micahg, well, i have to bump it for every release, unless you've got another suggestion on how i can make it work without doing that ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac!
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, although, i guess hardly anyone uses webfav. i hope it's not blocking the firefox update ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no, won't block, just a question of pushing the extension out now or not
<chrisccoulson> micahg, there's no reason not to. it's just a compatibility version bump, and the interfaces it uses haven't changed (and are unlikely to change tbh)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-06-22
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: | Firefox 4.0.1 10.04-10.10 http://is.gd/5Fyywu | Firefox 5.0b7 10.04-11.04 http://is.gd/WUM9i5 | Firefox 3.6.18 (10.04+10.10) Thunderbird 3.1.11 in http://is.gd/dsudW need testing | Firefox 3.6.17 (10.04-10.10) Firefox 5 (11.04)/Thunderbird 3.1.10 in Stable Releases  | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/hdZc1
<kmq> so I am firing up  11.04 this morning to be greeted by "your browser has been updated. plz restart" and I did. Now I have  Firefox5 with many of my extensions (notably firebug) not working
<kmq> is this something I could have avoided by changing some sort of update setting, or does this warrant a bugreport ?
<micahg> kmq: well, extension compatibility was at about 83% upstream
<micahg> kmq: Firebug released an update to work with Firefox 5, do you have a system copy installed?
<kmq> no, I installed via addons.mozilla.org
<micahg> kmq: hmm, you should have received an update for it then
<micahg> 1.7.3 works with Firefox 5
<kmq> I have 1.7.3 in the addons list and it's disabled - searching for updates gives me nothing
<kmq> I am installing 1.8 manually
<micahg> kmq: maybe ask in #firebug on  irc.mozilla.org
<kmq> well, 1.8 works
<kmq> I am just surprised, I usually disable auto-updating. checking in 'update-manager' I see the 'Automatic update' radiobuttons all looking like this (-)
<kmq> like all of them are 'half' selected
<kmq> so I m guessing autoupdating is the default until I make a selection.
<kmq> well, sorry for the noise and thank you for the help
 * micahg wonders why 1.8 works and 1.7.3 doesn't
 * micahg will dig further in the morning
<kmq> also: http://getfirebug.com/swarms/Firefox-5.0/ :-)
<kmq> you get there by clicking 'get your swarm'  on the getfirebug page
<micahg> thanks
<chrisccoulson> i can't believe we have someone actually asking to stay on an old firefox version - bug 800637
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 800637 in firefox "Firefox 5 shouldn't be a security upgrade to Firefox 4" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800637
<fta2> chrisccoulson, i know a lot of people happy with what they have. Once they consider it stable enough for their needs, they don't want to touch it
<kmq> chrisccoulson: re that bug. I got bitten by that this morning and I can kinda sympathize with 'someone' - noone likes broken tools
<kmq> in the comments you were asking for the firebug version: I had 1.7.3
<chrisccoulson> well, 1.7.3 is already compatible with 5.0
<fta> https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa/+build/2583323  :(
<chrisccoulson> fta - lucky you! i uploaded some builds yesterday morning which just finished 1 hour ago
<chrisccoulson> i'm getting seriously annoyed now :/
<chrisccoulson> i've given up trying to do daily builds entirely for now
<chrisccoulson> i've no idea when the missing builders are going to come back
<chrisccoulson> i've asked a couple of times in #launchpad now and didn't get a single response
<fta> same here, i stopped asking. they obviously don't care about their users
<bhearsum> anyone know how to work around this error: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1255345 ? i get it at the start of the second pass of a PGO build
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, that's on our toolchain?
<bhearsum> yeah, compiled on my x86_64 11.04 machine
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, i'm not too sure about that. it might be worth reporting a gcc bug, but i don't know what information you'd need to provide
<bhearsum> alright, will do! i was hoping it was a common problem :S
<chrisccoulson> i haven't tried doing a PGO build recently ;)
<chrisccoulson> i guess i might hit the same issue
<chrisccoulson> i suppose i could give it a try in a bit
<chrisccoulson> oh, there's a new unity version now. probably not the best time for me to upgrade
<bhearsum> hah
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, are you familiar with the process for bumping addon compatibility on addons.mozilla.org? ie, is the version number bumped? and if not, how does firefox detect that there is a new addon version to upgrade to?
<chrisccoulson> or am i misunderstanding how it works?
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson: kindof, but i'm on a call, so i'll get back to you
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, sure, no problem
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i think it's time for me to switch my work mail from evo to thunderbird now
<chrisccoulson> it makes no sense for me to constantly have 2 e-mail clients open
<chrisccoulson> fta - https://launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/+archive/ppa/+build/2584715
<chrisccoulson> although, "Start in 20 hours" is a lie
<chrisccoulson> language packs are scored at zero, and don't start until there is literally nothing else left in the queue
<chrisccoulson> and that hasn't happened once in the last week yet
<fta> chrisccoulson, in my case, it was "Start in 10 hours" but "created 14 hours ago"
<chrisccoulson> fta - oh, i didn't see that bit ;)
<chrisccoulson> in any case, that will run long before mine do
<fta> no, it won't, because the next one will have been uploaded and this one will be superseded
<fta> so i'll get no valid build in days
<fta> blocking the upgrade of the all the x64 bit users because of the arch-all debs
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson: i'm actually not sure if the version number is bumped or not, i would _guess_ that it isn't, and that there's some mechanism used in combination with that to determine newness, maybe a distversion or something -- i'm certain #amo on irc.m.o could answer that with certainty, though
<fta> so it's a total mess
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, the only reason i asked is because we got a couple of users who ended up with an incompatible version of firebug installed after the upgrade (1.7.3, which is compatible with 5.0 according to a.m.o)
<chrisccoulson> and i wasn't sure how this is meant to work :)
<bhearsum> hmm, i heard other reports of issues with firebug
<bhearsum> i'd be surprised if Firebug got autobumped, to be honest
<chrisccoulson> yeah, me too
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<chrisccoulson> it has a nice pool!
<m_conley> Hey, awesome! :)
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, PGO isn't enabled by default on current mozilla-central builds is it?
<chrisccoulson> hah, my daughter has figured out that by touching the base of my lamp, she can adjust it's brightness
<chrisccoulson> i now have a disco going on this room
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson: it is for linux and windows AFAIK
<bhearsum> err, wait
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, i thought it got disabled again on linux?
<chrisccoulson> unless it was re-enabled again
<bhearsum> "by default" means "if i don't specify it in mozconfig" or are talking about our CI builds?
<chrisccoulson> i don't know how to find out ;)
<bhearsum> heh
<bhearsum> lemme check
<bhearsum> i know my local aurora build that keeps crashing has PGO on :P
<chrisccoulson> heh
<bhearsum> i'm seeing make -f /builds/slave/cen-lnx/build/client.mk profiledbuild in the logs, which means it's on
<bhearsum> at least, for our CI builds
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, ah, ok. thanks. i guess i should think about switching it on as well then
<bhearsum> yeah, that'd be great. though, i haven't heard that PGO has made a massive difference on linux
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, does it make the binaries smaller by any chance?
<chrisccoulson> that would help to fit thunderbird on our CD ;)
<bhearsum> hah
<bhearsum> i don't know that it makes a difference either way
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, oh - http://twitter.com/#!/shaver/status/83595913628631040
<bhearsum> ah!
<bhearsum> i knew i saw something about that :)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i wonder if pitti will score all my language pack builds up so i can actually copy firefox 5 to the stable PPA sometime this year :/
<micahg> chrisccoulson: fta: the builders should've been back already, there was an unfortunate glitch which caused them not to return, please don't think they don't care about their users
<fta> micahg, sorry but this is a recurrent issue. builders always disappear without any kind of proactive or even reactive notification, and never any ETA for their expected return.
<micahg> fta: that much maybe we can do something about, I'll ask :)
<fta> micahg, and i've personally filed enough bugs about lp that have been touched passed their triaged state, showing me they don't care
<fta> have +never
<fta> i'm sick of writing workaround scripts
<micahg> they're working through the backlog, it's ~50 people and ~6k bugs
<micahg> launchpad has come a long way in the last year
<micahg> and the new split between features and maintenance will help as well
<fta> rotating people every few weeks mostly killed the little activity there was on my bugs
<fta> skills are lost faster than bugs are fixed
<chrisccoulson> nice font - https://mozillademos.org/demos/dashboard/demo.html !
<fta> chrisccoulson, hm, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/insecure-scripts.png
<chrisccoulson> fta - sorry, my laptop died
<chrisccoulson> i guess you see that because the site loads http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.4/jquery.min.js
<chrisccoulson> i haven't tried it in chromium though
<debfx> chrisccoulson: have you seen my message about language packs pulling in firefox?
<chrisccoulson> debfx, yeah, sorry, i haven't had a chance to reply yet
<chrisccoulson> that's not going to change in natty now though, and i think that they *should* depend on firefox too (the thunderbird-locale-xx packages also depend on thunderbird)
<chrisccoulson> the issue here is that we have this transitional period where the main language packs need to recommend the firefox language packs
<chrisccoulson> (which will go away after the next LTS, when we just rely on language-selector to pull in the right firefox translations)
<debfx> why do the firefox locale packages have to depend on firefox?
<chrisccoulson> i guess for oneiric i could drop the depends, and add some Breaks in there so that we still have a way of preventing people from updating firefox without updating their language packs
<chrisccoulson> why wouldn't they depend on firefox though? why would you install them without installing firefox?
<chrisccoulson> and like i said, the thunderbird-locale packages have depended on thunderbird since the beginning of time
<debfx> I just don't see much practical gain in having the dependency so if it causes problems I'd just drop it
<chrisccoulson> well, the dependency in the current nightly builds is strict so that we avoid the constant issues where users upgrade firefox without upgrading language packs
<chrisccoulson> then their installs totally breaks because they have the addon compatibility reporter installed, which enables the old language packs (which should have failed the compatibility check)
<chrisccoulson> so, it's definitely there for a reason
<chrisccoulson> if we can do it another way, then i don't mind that, but i'm not going to spend any time changing things like that
<debfx> you could keep the dependency for nightly builds only
<debfx> or like you said use breaks instead of a dependency
<chrisccoulson> debfx, well, the dependency in the nightly builds will flow down in to the distro (which is where we have the problem)
<chrisccoulson> i should probably report a bug upstream about disabling the compat check for language packs. i think that setting should just be ignored tbh
<chrisccoulson> i can't think of a situation where you would want to disable the compat check for translations, as it's always going to end in tears
<chrisccoulson> then we wouldn't need the strict relationship between firefox + translation packs at the packaging level
<chrisccoulson> right, finally uploading the latest tbird beta :)
<fta> ..and you'll get your build for christmas ;)
<fta> sorry, couldn't resist
<chrisccoulson> fta - oh, this is to the main archive ;)
<chrisccoulson> so, i should get them quickly :)
<fta> lucky you
<chrisccoulson> (although, i am also going to upload to the thunderbird-next PPA, which might not get them until christmas)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, the locale packages shouldn't depend on firefox, but a Breaks is more appropriate, otherwise, we force kubuntu users to install firefox
<chrisccoulson> that seems like a desirable side-effect ;)
<micahg> and this is the type of stuff I was hoping to avoid with my call for testing...
<chrisccoulson> i'll change that in the nightlies in a bit then
 * micahg looks up exactly which syntax is proper
<debfx> micahg: yeah someone should have caught that while the language packs were in natty-proposed
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, breaks w/version guards sounds good
<debfx> though I wonder why they don't have a tracking bug
<micahg> debfx: why who
<debfx> the language pack uploads
<debfx> to track regressions
<micahg> they were normal, it was Firefox that was unusual in this case and causing issues
<chrisccoulson> they don't usually, do they?
<chrisccoulson> normally, a call for testing goes out for translators
<micahg> Firefox did have a tracking bug
<chrisccoulson> and the language packs have sat in proposed for pretty much a fortnight
<micahg> debfx: does kpackagekit install recommends by default?
<micahg> on upgrade that is
<chrisccoulson> the issue really is that we attract all the wrong people to -proposed ;)
<chrisccoulson> (ie, people enable it without understanding what it's for. these people don't read mailing lists and don't realize they've become guinea pigs)
<micahg> ah, is bug 800857 what you're all referring to?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 800857 in language-pack-en-base "language-pack-en-base 1:11.04+20110607 adds firefox as dependency" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800857
<debfx> micahg: I'd hope so but I can't say for sure
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is there another bug you know of tracking this issue?
<debfx> micahg: I didn't know there was a bug report about it
<chrisccoulson> micahg - no, and i generally don't track language pack bugs ;)
<micahg> k, thanks, will hijack it then
<micahg> chrisccoulson: it's hitting servers :(
<chrisccoulson> hmm, i wish i hadn't started on the beer now
 * micahg should prepare an update for natty
<micahg> chrisccoulson: sorry :(
<chrisccoulson> please don't make any changes without first fixing it in the firefox-trunk branch
<chrisccoulson> i'm trying to avoid that, as i'm going to end up dropping changes if they don't go there first ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: can I add it there once I get it uploaded?
<micahg> it's going to take 19 hours to build
<chrisccoulson> that's armel isn't it?
<micahg> yep
<chrisccoulson> turn off the test suite for this build, there's no point in running it again
<chrisccoulson> that will get that down by a few hours
<micahg> k, will do, still, can I upload this first and fix trunk later?
<chrisccoulson> well, if you just remove the dependency entirely in the current version, i will add a breaks in trunk
<chrisccoulson> we will want the breaks in future stable releases once we've figured out how it works though, so we avoid these constant issues where users upgrade without new language packs and trash their installs :)
<chrisccoulson> but just removing the dependency is fine for now, as there's no strict relationship in the current version
<micahg> k, well, I think we need the breaks here as well or they can have a 5 langpack with 4 installed
<chrisccoulson> they can already have that, even with the dependency
<chrisccoulson> it's not a new issue
<micahg> ah, good point :)
<chrisccoulson> the current nightly changes the loose dependency to a strict one
<micahg> k, will get this uploaded then
<chrisccoulson> and we want some sort of strict relationship in future stable versions
<chrisccoulson> but we don't need it for this release
<chrisccoulson> micahg, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-trunk.head/revision/890
<chrisccoulson> i *think* that will do the job
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-06-23
<chrisccoulson> hi rickspencer3!
<micahg> hi rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi chrisccoulson, micahg
<mdeslaur> my servers seem to have language packs installed
<micahg> so, spamaps says there's no lang packs on a server by default
<micahg> so, our bug case is an exception
<micahg> at least for the servers
<chrisccoulson> so, my concern is with blocking the firefox upgrade is that we also need to block all of the language packs too
<chrisccoulson> as the language pack upgrades depend on having the firefox language packs in the archive at the time of upgrade
<chrisccoulson> else the user loses all of their firefox translations
<micahg> hmm, I wonder if update-manager will install the langpack when it becomes available
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure what the process of blocking packages is (do we rm them, or chmod 0 them?), but pitti isn't around tomorrow (the only person who can respin language packs)
<chrisccoulson> micahg, no
<rickspencer3> hi SpamapS thanks for joining again
<chrisccoulson> they will only get installed during the upgrade where the recommends is added
<chrisccoulson> they definitely need to exist during this upgrade, or the user misses out entirely
<micahg> mdeslaur: if the langpacks aren't on the server by default, do we have to worry about it?
<chrisccoulson> that's what we need to establish, i guess
<SpamapS> There are plenty of reasons to add a language pack to a server..
<SpamapS> language-pack-es-base: /usr/share/locale-langpack/es/LC_MESSAGES/wget.mo
<mdeslaur> micahg: I'm installing a new server now to see
<mdeslaur> all my current servers have language packs installed that I don't remember manually installing
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we can push the next round of updates as well
<chrisccoulson> m'eh, if arm wasn't so slow, this wouldn't be such an issue
<chrisccoulson> is anyone running arm servers?
<chrisccoulson> can't we just publish the i386 and amd64 builds as soon as they are done, and just skip armel for this build entirely?
<rickspencer3> let us assume for a moment that 100% of natty servers have a lang back isntalled
<rickspencer3> in such a case, do we *still* need to block anything
<rickspencer3> ?
<micahg> well, mdeslaur is about to test this
<rickspencer3> is this disruptive enough to users to bring down the system, or should we rather wait?
<rickspencer3> micahg, what I'm saying is, we no that >0 server users have a lang pack installed
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3, if we could publish the new firefox build in the next couple of hours (ie, when the i386 and amd64 builds are finished), then i don't think we need to block anything
<chrisccoulson> but if we wait the 19 hours for the armel build to finish, then it might be a different story
<chrisccoulson> that's why i'm wondering if we can just skip waiting for armel entirely (assuming this is just a server issue)
<rickspencer3> is there anyway that users will succumb to this issue if they don't specifically use apt-get distupgrade?
<micahg> rickspencer3: unattended-upgrades possible
<rickspencer3> ok, so who can verify if unattended-upgrades use distupgrade or just upgrade?
<micahg> so, the amd64 and i386 should be done in less that 3 hours
<rickspencer3> SpamapS, do you know?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, did you turn off the test suite?
<chrisccoulson> they should be less than 1.5 hours in that case
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah, no, kees said not to
<chrisccoulson> oh :(
<chrisccoulson> that's a pain
<chrisccoulson> that doubles the build time
<rickspencer3> I agree with kees though
<SpamapS> rickspencer3: I don't, not versed in unattended
<rickspencer3> I think adding risk on top of of risk is not a good idea atm
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3, well, we don't really do anything with the test-suite results yet ;)
<SpamapS> cloud servers seem to not have language packs.. but servers installed via the installer do.
<chrisccoulson> (which is why i suggested disabling it for this build)
<rickspencer3> uh
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, ok, that's good to know!
 * rickspencer3 adds to list
<rickspencer3> ;)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> so, can we agree on whether we need to wait the 19 hours for the armel build to finish, as that could be the dealbreaker?
<micahg> ugh, I forgot about that...
<micahg> I can reupload somewhere else
<chrisccoulson> SpamapS, is anyone using armel server builds? ;)
<SpamapS> chrisccoulson: I'm sure there is *a* user out there somewhere.
<rickspencer3> right
<chrisccoulson> SpamapS, sure. is *a* user enough to block an upgrade for the other 19,999,999 users though? ;)
<rickspencer3> but that user would hae to run dist-upgrade ... not see that firefox will be isntsalled, and install nayway
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, could we not let the update out asap for non-ARM users, and then release it to the ARM users when it's down building?
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3, we can do the former (publish amd64 and i386 when they are built)
<chrisccoulson> the issue is that we don't have a mechanism for publishing the armel builds later on when they are finished
<chrisccoulson> we would need to do another upload with a new version number
<micahg> rickspencer3: ATM no, LP is working on fixing that in the future
<rickspencer3> ok ...
<chrisccoulson> i really think we should just publish i386 and amd64 as soon as they are finished, and we can worry about armel tomorrow
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, why not just upload the bug fix (done) and then just let evertyhing build and propegate as normal?
<rickspencer3> it's not clear to me that this requires that the update be released asap
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3, because they won't be published to -security until tomorrow night
<mdeslaur> micahg: uhm...what version of language pack is affected?
<chrisccoulson> i guess it depends on how serious we think the issue is
<mdeslaur> ie: my newly installed natty server did a dist-upgrade and nothing happened
<micahg> 1:11.04+20110607
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, that's what I'm asking?
<micahg> mdeslaur: ^^
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, holds the key!
<mdeslaur> I've got language-pack-en-base installed at 1:11.04+20110607
<mdeslaur> and it didn't pull in any firefox packages
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, how did you upgrade?
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: apt-get dist-upgrade
<chrisccoulson> oh
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: is it a Recommends?
<micahg> recommends on the firefox-locale package
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, yeah. language-pack-en-base recommends firefox-locale-en, which depends on firefox
<chrisccoulson> that should have pulled it in :/
<mdeslaur> apt-get dist-upgrade should not be pulling in new recommends
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, is the server pulling in recommends by default?
<micahg> ah, right, SpamapS ^^
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: yes, but that only happens on install, not on dist-upgrade
<chrisccoulson> the desktop does, and apt-get dist-upgrade does the right thing there
<SpamapS> yes
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, apt-get distr-upgrade pulls in recommends on upgrade too :)
<SpamapS> servers do pull in recommends by default
<chrisccoulson> (apt-get upgrade doesn't)
<chrisccoulson> ok
<chrisccoulson> i'm confused now then
<SpamapS> on install
<rickspencer3> ah
<micahg> SpamapS: but on upgrades, not?
<chrisccoulson> SpamapS, only on install?
<micahg> then how do we explain bug 800857?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 800857 in firefox "language packs pull in Firefox on upgrade" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800857
<SpamapS> "under no circumstances are currently installed packages removed, or packages not already installed retrieved and installed."
<SpamapS> from man apt-get regarding 'upgrade'
<mdeslaur> SpamapS: what about dist-upgrade
<chrisccoulson> SpamapS, yeah, that's true for upgrade. but dist-upgrade is different
<SpamapS> mdeslaur: I would expect dist-upgrade to pull in new things, yes
<SpamapS> but its not as clear in the man page
<kees> unattended upgrade will install new kernels, so I assume it's a dist-upgrade.
<chrisccoulson> that's a good point
<mdeslaur> kees: my dist-upgrade is not pulling in new recommends
<mdeslaur> kees: I seem to recall it will only install recommends on "install", but not on "dist-upgrade"
<kees> mdeslaur: correct, but I thought this was a Depend: not a Recommends:
<SpamapS> Oh for recommends.. hmm.. yeah dist-upgrade may not pick those up
<mdeslaur> kees: could that be accurate
<mdeslaur> it's only a recommends
<chrisccoulson> dist-upgrade should be picking up recommends though. we're depending on this behaviour for pulling in the new firefox translations on upgrade, and it's been tested extensively on the desktop :/
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure why it didn't work in mdeslaur's case :/
<SpamapS> I would not expect apt to behave much differently on servers and desktops.. though I haven't verified my expectations.
<kees> which package is it that is triggering the problem?
<kees> (binary package)
<mdeslaur> kees: language-pack-en-base IIRC
<mdeslaur> kees: do you have a natty server?
<chrisccoulson> kees, language-pack-xx-base now recommends firefox-locale-xx
<chrisccoulson> (which depends on firefox)
<kees> heh. I don't have that installed on my server. ;)
<micahg> so, the server test should be, install the release version of language-pack-en-base, dist-upgrade and see what's offered
<mdeslaur> kees: no? it's installed by default...
<kees> $ apt-cache policy language-pack-en-base | grep Installed
<kees>   Installed: (none)
 * kees shrugs
<mdeslaur> whoa! apt-get install language-pack-en wants to pull in all of X
<micahg> right
<mdeslaur> I did a dpkg -P language-pack-en language-pack-en-base
<mdeslaur> ok, let me try to install the release, and do a dist-upgrade again
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we still have the langpacks in proposed, we can copy them again
<kees> mdeslaur: yeah, apt-get upgrade doesn't pull X. apt-get dist-upgrade does.
<kees> (tested in natty chroot with   apt-get install language-pack-en-base=1:11.04+20110421 language-pack-en=1:11.04+20110421)
<chrisccoulson> that makes sense
<mdeslaur> ok, my dist-upgrade now tried to pull in X
<mdeslaur> crap
<micahg> mdeslaur: so, I guess we need to pull it?
<mdeslaur> let me try and trigger unattended-updates
<micahg> k
<kees> setting up auto updates, and running /etc/cron.daily/apt manually seems to not do anything....
<rickspencer3> perhaps we should simply use the release twitter account to tell server users not to dist-upgrade until tomorrow?
<rickspencer3> micahg, hae you set up an incident report yet?
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3, yeah, we could do. who has access to that twitter account?
<micahg> rickspencer3: no, not yet
<rickspencer3> let me look
<mdeslaur> kees: how are you setting it up? I can't seem to get it to run
<kees> mdeslaur: hm, it seems to want dbus... one sec
<kees> in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic I added
<kees> APT::Periodic::Verbose "1";
<kees> and changed RandomSleep to "1" instead of 1800
<kees> from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates
<kees> and I'm doing  rm /var/lib/apt/periodic/update-stamp /var/lib/apt/periodic/upgrade-stamp /var/lib/apt/periodic/download-upgradeable-stamp /var/lib/apt/periodic/autoclean-stamp
<micahg> rickspencer3: did you find the twitter info, I have it
<rickspencer3> micahg, I did not
<rickspencer3> could you go ahead and use it
<rickspencer3> I'll set up the incident report
<kees> mdeslaur: now set Verbose to "3"...
<mdeslaur> kees: ok, I managed to get it to run
<kees> yeah, it's doing a dist-upgrade...
<mdeslaur> I downgraded libxml2, and ran it, and it only updated libxml2, it didn't try and update the language pack
<mdeslaur> kees: it is?
<kees> Allowed origins are: ['o=Ubuntu,a=natty-security']
<kees> Checking: language-pack-en-base (["<Origin component:'main' archive:'natty-security' origin:'Ubuntu' label:'Ubuntu' site:'security.ubuntu.com' isTrusted:True>"])
<kees> pkg 'apt-xapian-index' not in allowed origin
<kees> sanity check failed
 * kees scratches his head
<mdeslaur> kees: I don't have a 10periodic file, don,t know where you got that from
<kees> mdeslaur: the docs from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates
<mdeslaur> yeah, those don't make sense to me
<kees> but set 1800 to "1", and add Verbose
<kees> ah-ha
<kees> I think it's saying that it is refusing to do the upgrade because the new packages aren't in the -security pockey
<kees> *pocket
<SpamapS> thats how I read it
<mdeslaur> kees: they should be though
<micahg> well, is that if you have -updates + -security enabled or just -security
<kees> micahg: right, I'm trying the most common auto-update config first (-security only)
<micahg> orly?  why would you get a package not in -security then?
<kees> micahg: because it would be a new depends
<micahg> ah, but so are kernels, aren't they?
<mdeslaur> oh! it's failing the sanity check because it's trying to pull in aspell, which isn't in the -security pocket in my case
<kees> so, automatic updates will block the update if -updates is not included in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades
<kees> mdeslaur: correct. it's checking every single package.
<kees> and (for natty) if I add -updates to /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades it will _still_ fail because some of the stuff from that X stack isn't in -updates _either_.
<mdeslaur> yep, I fail the sanity check on aspell because it isn't in -updates
<mdeslaur> ok, so we may be lucky with most users
<rickspencer3> micahg, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IncidentReports/2011-06-22-Dist-upgrade-pulls-firefox
<kees> so there is no natty autoupdate configuration that will install this update
<micahg> rickspencer3: thanks, will start filling out
<mdeslaur> agreed
<mdeslaur> thank $DEITY
<chrisccoulson> ok, so i feel better than i did 15 minutes ago :)
<micahg> kees: mdeslaur, so the consensus is not to pull it then?
<mdeslaur> micahg: agreed
<kees> micahg: that would be my opinion, yes. put a note on twitter about avoiding dist-upgrade for the next few hours, and that should be enough
<micahg> ok, second point of business would then be, do we push i386/amd64 right away or wait for armel (16 hour delay)
<kees> 16 hours.... *whistle*
<mdeslaur> I think we should push i386/amd64 right away, IMHO
<chrisccoulson> *nod*
<kees> my first impulse is to push i386/amd64 ahead of armel too
<micahg> so, do we forget about armel/powerpc then?
<chrisccoulson> those should be ready in the next 1.5 - 2 hours
<mdeslaur> we can launch a second rebuild, and push it out again for armel/powerpc
<kees> into -updates?
<kees> we double the update frequency if we do the double-build
<mdeslaur> yep
<mdeslaur> we can call it "firefox 6"
<mdeslaur> :)
<kees> haha
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, why not 5.0.1? ;)
<micahg> k, and a USN for each update then?
<chrisccoulson> or 5.1?
<kees> micahg: I would do just the first with the regression fix notification.
<kees> micahg: the second is effectively a no-change rebuild
<micahg> ok, I can add that in the changelog for the .3 upoad
<micahg> *upload
<mdeslaur> 2 hours + 17 hours will give us ample time to think about it and decide what to do
<rickspencer3> how does this look for the identi.ca note: dist-upgrade on Natty will pull in Firefox in some cases, fix is uploaded, watch this bug: http://pad.lv/800857
<rickspencer3> ?
<mdeslaur> rickspencer3: s/Natty/Natty server/
<rickspencer3> mdeslaur, well, if you have desktop and don't have firefox installed, it will do the same thing
<mdeslaur> oh, right
<rickspencer3> though (even server)
<rickspencer3> I should add that
<kees> yeah, that's a good way to put it
<kees> how about: "dist-upgrade on Natty (even server) will incorrectly install Firefox if not already installed. fix uploaded, see http://pad.lv/800857"
<kees> is that 140 char? :P
<rickspencer3> how about this
<rickspencer3> dist-upgrade on Natty (even Server) will pull in Firefox in some cases.  fix is uploaded, upgrade works as expected http://pad.lv/800857
<rickspencer3> dang. we can spend all night massagign this into 140 characters ;)
<SpamapS> s/will pull in Firefox in some cases/may pull in Firefox/
<SpamapS> shorter
<chrisccoulson> the builds will be ready by the you've got it in to 140 characters ;)
<chrisccoulson> **by the time
<kees> hehe
<mdeslaur> hehe
<rickspencer3> lol
<rickspencer3> just doing my job
<chrisccoulson> heh :-)
<rickspencer3> dist-upgrade on Natty (even Server) may install Firefox in some cases.  Fix uploaded, upgrade works fine http://pad.lv/800857
<mdeslaur> someone should update the bug also
<chrisccoulson> i think the buildd's need a turbo button
<kees> s/in some cases//
<kees> but yeah, looks fine
<rickspencer3> apt-get dist-upgrade on Natty (even Server) may install Firefox.  Fix uploaded, apt-get upgrade works fine http://pad.lv/800857
<rickspencer3> done and done
<mdeslaur> I can add a comment to the bug if nobody's currently doing it
<micahg> mdeslaur: please do
<mdeslaur> done
<rickspencer3> I'm not sure this really falls into the category of "very serious problem for a very large number of users"
<rickspencer3> but I guess it's best to over communicate rather than under communicate
 * mdeslaur wished launchpad had a "fix typos" button to edit comments after they're posted...
<rickspencer3> mdeslaur, i need one of those for the whole internet
<mdeslaur> rickspencer3: hehe :)
<mdeslaur> micahg: is there anything I can do to help at this point, or is everything under control?
 * kees was just going to ask the same. :) have to head to dinner. I will check back.
<chrisccoulson> i think we're ok now aren't we? we just need to ensure that someone is around who can copy the new builds to security in a couple of hours, don't we?
 * rickspencer3 eyes kees
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: these are building in the mozilla PPA?
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, yeah
<chrisccoulson> sorry, went to look for some food
<chrisccoulson> :-)
<mdeslaur> hmm...yeah, I think an AA is required for that...micahg, is that accurate, or can we unembargo directly from the PPA now?
<micahg> mdeslaur: we've been able to unembargo from the PPA for a while (overrides were missing, but I think that's been fixed as well now)
<micahg> I just don't know if a partial copy will work, but I'll try it as soon as the binaries are ready
<micahg> rickspencer3: is it worth modifying the /topic in -devel
<mdeslaur> micahg: ok, cool...we need to update the wiki page, it's out of date
<rickspencer3> micahg, I don't believe so, but, as you wish
<chrisccoulson> right, time for some more thunderbird messaging menu hacking before i call it a night
<micahg> ugh, just realized my changelog description sucked
 * micahg adds info to the bug
<kees> I don't have archive admin super-powers, unfortunately. we'll need jdstrand or slangasek as most timezone sane
<micahg> kees: we shouldn't need it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, on the commit to trunk to fix the issue, I think it should only break on a new upstream version
<chrisccoulson> how come?
<chrisccoulson> a new upstream version of firefox, or the language pack?
<micahg> well, if we do packaging changes, that shouldn't affect the integration of the langpacks
<micahg> new upstream of firefox
<chrisccoulson> the breaks is designed to catch both (and it needs to)
<micahg> why do we need to worry about packaging changes (i.e. ubuntu1 -> ubuntu2)?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, we don't. the current versioning is to avoid this lintian error - http://lintian.debian.org/tags/not-binnmuable-all-depends-any.html
<chrisccoulson> (although, that only triggers on a Depends, but the same issue would affect Breaks too)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: right, so why not use ${upstream:Version} as that solves the issue with that tag (I think that's the right way to call it)
<chrisccoulson> micahg, i'd rather they were tighter than that. what if i add a patch which introduces a new string, for example?
<micahg> so, that string would be untranslated, is there any other side effect?
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, micahg, I need to step away
<rickspencer3> I'll have my cell phone with me if you guys need anything
<rickspencer3> laters
<chrisccoulson> micahg, no, the UI would break. the string has to be in every single language pack translated or not
<chrisccoulson> else it breaks
<micahg> rickspencer3: ok, thanks, I'm still working on the incident report
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ugh, ok then :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: also, if we would have shipped the langpacks separately, we could've released much faster :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg, that's not a reason to split them. they should be in the same source package, like with everything else in our archive ;)
<chrisccoulson> they are completely tied to each other, so it makes no sense to have them in separate packages
<chrisccoulson> and i need a firefox source tree to build them
<micahg> yeah, it's one of those catch 22s
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I have the globalmenu disappearing thing again, anything I can do to debug?
 * jdstrand is here
<jdstrand> can someone fill me on on what is happening-- I see bug #800857
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 800857 in firefox "language packs pull in Firefox on upgrade" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800857
<jdstrand> micahg: ^
<micahg> jdstrand: ure
<micahg> *sure
<micahg> jdstrand: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IncidentReports/2011-06-22-Dist-upgrade-pulls-firefox, update building in security PPA, will push when i386/amd64 is ready
<jdstrand> reading
<jdstrand> btw, one could just run unattended-upgrades and see...
<micahg> well, we ended up doing that in the end and it failed (luckily)
<jdstrand> btw, I am not sure this is as crisis-y as it is being made out (esp with unattended-upgrades not being a factor)
<micahg> jdstrand: right, well, that's why we didn't pull it
<jdstrand> imho, it is the right choice to push i386/amd64
<jdstrand> armel would be at least 12 hours later
<jdstrand> (if not closer to 14)
<micahg> so, I've got a watch on the upload checking every 5 minutes for publication, I'll smoke test the builds (and verify dist-upgrade no longer pulls in firefox) and push it out
<micahg> then send out a USN
<jdstrand> micahg: sounds fine. there seemed to be a need for an AA-- why is that? to disable the affected pacakges?
<micahg> jdstrand: no, I don't think there is a need for an AA
<jdstrand> micahg: so the issue is that firefox-locale-* Depends on firefox, and the new langpacks Recommends firefox-locale-*
<micahg> right
<jdstrand> neat
<micahg> and no one caught it with a week in proposed
<jdstrand> that was not intuitive
<jdstrand> well, most server users aren't running with -proposed
<micahg> right, but I would've expected a kubuntu user to test it
<jdstrand> true
<micahg> jdstrand: should I add about my original call for testing to the incident report?
<jdstrand> micahg: yeah, but not in the timeline. maybe as 'Background' in the 'Incident Description'
<micahg> jdstrand: k
<micahg> k, amd64 is published, i386 just finished building
<jdstrand> I'm pulling amd64 as we speak to do a full test run
<jdstrand> well, I'll skip sun-java
<micahg> \o/ woohoo, dist-upgrade seems to be fixed with the new upload
<jdstrand> \o/
<micahg> jdstrand: do I need to test the dist-upgrade on amd64 as well?
<jdstrand> no
<jdstrand> micahg: ^
<micahg> k
<jdstrand> I did that here for just regular users and it went fine
<micahg> k, installing the QRT depends
<jdstrand> we can assume the packaging changes went through (and I can verify they are there)
<jdstrand> actually the lanpacks come from the i386 build anyway, so we can assume it is all good since the upgrade worked fine here
<jdstrand> I don't know what all the fuss is about really. I mean server users would get a way better browser experience with firefox than w3m anyway
 * micahg didn't know that firefox had a cli mode :P :)
<jdstrand> new in 5.0
<micahg> hooray for version bumps :)
<micahg> er, that should be ncurses mode, but you know what I mean :)
<jdstrand> micahg: amd64 is good to go
<micahg> jdstrand: k, running through i386 now, should be done in 10-15 min
<jdstrand> micahg: are you doing the full run?
<micahg> jdstrand: yeah I figured why not
<jdstrand> k
<jdstrand> good cal
<jdstrand> call
<jdstrand> we have time before the next publisher run
<jdstrand> micahg: so, at this point, I think I'm gonna had out
<jdstrand> head
<micahg> jdstrand: k, thanks, I'm hoping the script lets me copy, if not, I'll get someone else to do it
<jdstrand> micahg: afaic, once you unembargo, you can wait til the morning for the USN
<jdstrand> micahg: if you want
<micahg> jdstrand: k, thanks
<jdstrand> micahg: the unembargo script will copy from that ppa. the overrides won't be right, but I can adjust those in the morning
<jdstrand> micahg: you'll have archive admins coming online soon too
<micahg> jdstrand: k, yep
<jdstrand> (other ones)
<jdstrand> micahg: good night. sorry this all fell on you, but good job handling it
<micahg> jdstrand: no problem, thanks, good night to you too, and thanks for helping with the testing
<jdstrand> sure thing
<kees> micahg: yeah, excellent work on this.
<micahg> kees: thanks :)
<micahg> kees: and thanks to you and mdeslaur for the server testing
<kees> micahg: sure thing! I'm glad I got to learn more of the auto-update internals. :)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, chromebug time
<fta2> uh?
<fta2> you mean breakpad time? ;)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<chrisccoulson> lol, i see i've finally taken over nearly all of the i386 builders!
<fta2> damn, i thought it was already christmas :P
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/messagingmenu-extension/me-fixes/revision/54 \o/
<chrisccoulson> we can turn the indicator on and off now :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hooray!  Thanks! :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: almost ready for that pull request?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, pretty much
<chrisccoulson> i wanted to move the preferences in to the main pref window as well, but i guess that can wait for now
<chrisccoulson> finally - https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable/ \o/
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/messagingmenu-extension/me-fixes/+merge/65678
<chrisccoulson> there's quite a bit to review ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: i've had worse.  ;)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I like the logging business you did.  That's cool.  Will remember.
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, i copied that from the AddonManager code ;)
<chrisccoulson> it's quite useful
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: no doubt
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: no more dump statements for me. :)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> i think the AddonLogging code uses dump(), but it adds a prefix to the message as well
<chrisccoulson> and you don't have to worry about log levels
 * m_conley nods
<chrisccoulson> micahg, so, the strict Breaks: doesn't have the desired effect btw
<chrisccoulson> it *does* prevent you from installing incompatible language packs alongside firefox
<chrisccoulson> but......
<chrisccoulson> ....when we get version skew between arches, apt tries to deselect firefox to upgrade the language pack :/
<chrisccoulson> which is not what we want on nightly builds, where that will happen frequently :)
<fta> chrisccoulson, do you have a minute?
<chrisccoulson> fta, yeah
<fta> chrisccoulson, remember me project called flappy? a daemon running on desktops triggering actions for online->offline->online transitions
<chrisccoulson> yeah
<fta> it supports notifications, i want to add an app indicator, with a menu
<fta> everything i read requires a gtk main loop
<fta> (it's all in pure C)
<fta> -me+my
<fta> as it's a daemon, it runs in the background, auto-started with the destop, i can't easily have another main loop
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: | Firefox 5 10.04-10.10 http://is.gd/5Fyywu | Firefox 5.0b7 10.04-11.04 http://is.gd/WUM9i5 | Firefox 3.6.18 (10.04+10.10) Thunderbird 3.1.11 in http://is.gd/dsudW need testing | Firefox 3.6.17 (10.04-10.10) Firefox 5 (11.04)/Thunderbird 3.1.10 in Stable Releases  | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/hdZc1
<fta> for the app indicator, i can an icon, changing color depending on the flappy status, and a menu providing some stats & actions
<fta> not sure how to do that
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: | Firefox 5 10.04-10.10 http://is.gd/5Fyywu | Firefox 5.0b7 10.04-11.04 http://is.gd/WUM9i5 |  Thunderbird 3.1.11 in http://is.gd/dsudW need testing | Firefox 3.6.18 (10.04-10.10) Firefox 5 (11.04)/Thunderbird 3.1.10 in Stable Releases  | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/hdZc1
<chrisccoulson> fta - i think you'll at least need to run the glib event loop (as the dbus stuff uses that quite extensively)
<fta> do you know of an example i can look at?
<chrisccoulson> but if you don't actually want to run the event loop with gtk_main or g_main_loop_run, you could spin the event loop manually (using g_main_context_iteration)
<chrisccoulson> i think that would work
<fta> last time i developed with gtk was 10y+ ago :P
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<fta> i'm not even sure i want to mess with my own event loop, it already pretty hairy
<fta> +'s
<fta> i should probably do that in a thread
<chrisccoulson> woohoo, i've moved all my work mail and filters to tbird now
<chrisccoulson> i don't have to have 2 e-mail clients open any more \o/
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-06-24
<asac> chrisccoulson: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=649525#c9 can we have that enabled on armel?
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 649525 in Canvas: WebGL "WebGL layer compositing through the BasicCanvasLayer is very slow (desktop version)" [Normal,New: ]
<asac> or can you make a PPA build available with that patch and with that enabled ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac, looking
<chrisccoulson> fta - "<lamont> there will be a brief disturbance in the ppa universe for maintenence"
<chrisccoulson> (from #ubuntu-release)
<chrisccoulson> not sure what that means ;)
<chrisccoulson> but, just in case they disappear again and you're wondering why...
<chrisccoulson> oh, i see they're all disabled now anyway, except for the ones which are finishing jobs
<chrisccoulson> so, too late ;)
<BUGabundo> fta: youtube flash in chromium is locking my laptop
<BUGabundo> happened 3 times since yesterdat
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley, how are you?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I'm alright - how's your day going?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, not too bad thanks. just investigating this empty-indicator issue ;)
<chrisccoulson> how about you?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: well, I just merged your patch locally, and I'm getting segfaults anytime I click one of the indicators...
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: sorry, not seg faulst
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: assertion failures:  Assertion failure: CType::IsSizeDefined(cx, targetType), at /media/Projects/mozilla/thunderbird/mozilla/js/src/ctypes/CTypes.cpp:1730
<chrisccoulson> oh, i've not seen that. what version of tbird is that?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: trunk.
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I guess you've been working with 5.0?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i've not tried it on trunk yet
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: alright, cool
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, do you run a debug build?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I do - that's probably what's going on
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: it's just complaining.  :p
<chrisccoulson> interesting
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure what the check is actually doing though. it might be worth asking in #jsapi
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, OOI, where we use g_signal_connect, does it make any difference if you change the data parameter from null to 0?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: will check, hang on...
<chrisccoulson> i'm just guessing here, but the error would suggest we're passing something incorrectly across the C api
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: no dice
<chrisccoulson> hmm :/
<chrisccoulson> i asked in #jsapi, but i'm not sure they use ctypes in there ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: mmhmm - finding experts in this domain is a little tricky.  ;)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> i should probably try doing a debug build really
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, "Some times, like int and int[30] and int *, have a size"
<chrisccoulson> "But int[] is a type with no size.  Therefore you shouldn't be able to construct an object of that type"
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: where did you read that?  Or are you chatting with someone?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, that's jorendorff in #jsapi
<m_conley> gotcha
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hrm - not sure what to do with that information, though.
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I don't think we're using int arrays anywhere...or am I misunderstanding?
<chrisccoulson> not sure yet, i need to have a look and see if i'm doing something really silly
<fta> chrisccoulson, ok, thanks for relaying the info. you're more reliable than they are ;)
<fta> BUGabundo, recent regression?
<BUGabundo> last two days
<fta> BUGabundo, can you reproduce easily?
<BUGabundo> sure
<BUGabundo> open youtube
<BUGabundo> PUMB
<BUGabundo> system locks
<BUGabundo> audio plays, video plays
<fta> can you please bisect it?
<BUGabundo> but can't access anything , REISUB
<BUGabundo> not today
<BUGabundo> have to prep last night photo and video sessions
<fta> do you use the h/w acceleration?
<BUGabundo> not sure
<BUGabundo> let me check the flags
<BUGabundo> GPU compositing on all pages is disabled
<fta> here are mine:
<fta> $ grep ^CHROMIUM_FLAGS= /etc/chromium-browser/default
<fta> CHROMIUM_FLAGS="--disable-accelerated-compositing --disable-accelerated-2d-canvas --no-first-run"
<BUGabundo> /usr/lib/chromium-browser/chromium-browser --flag-switches-begin --enable-click-to-play --enable-cloud-print-proxy --enable-nacl --experimental-location-features --enable-experimental-extension-apis --ppapi-flash-in-process --preload-instant-search --flag-switches-end
<fta> try with my 2 disable-xx flags
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> restarting
<BUGabundo> fta: "Your profile could not be opened correctly.
<BUGabundo> Some features may be unavailable.  Please check that the profile exists and you have permission to read and write its contents."
<BUGabundo> should I be getting this ?
<fta> no
<BUGabundo> well, not crashing now
<BUGabundo> I'm still here
<BUGabundo> trying "old" profile (if I still have it)
<BUGabundo> bah
<BUGabundo> now I always get that :(
<BUGabundo> and lost historic
<BUGabundo> [28240:28240:6462179688:ERROR:extension_prefs.cc(1010)] Bad or missing pref 'state' for extension 'ahfgeienlihckogmohjhadlkjgocpleb'
<BUGabundo> [28240:28240:6463559002:ERROR:profile_impl.cc(1085)] Could not initialize login database.
<fta> probably a wrong perm in your profile.. hold on
<BUGabundo> [28240:28240:6474209270:ERROR:profile_sync_service.cc(518)] Unrecoverable error detected -- ProfileSyncService unusable.Sync Configuration failed with 3
<BUGabundo> but was fine, till I tried those flags
<BUGabundo> :(
<fta> find ~/.config/chromium \! -perm -u=r -ls
<fta> should return nothing
<BUGabundo> empty
<fta> find ~/.config/chromium -user root -ls
<BUGabundo> nada
<fta> hm
<fta> BUGabundo, file ~/.config/chromium/Default/* | grep SQLite | cut -d: -f1 | xargs -n1 -d '\n' sh -c 'echo $0 >&2;sqlite3 "$0" .schema' >/dev/null
<fta> BUGabundo, anything reported as locked?
<BUGabundo> Error: database is locked
<fta> uhuh, which one?
<BUGabundo> a bunch
<BUGabundo> pastesbin
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/631847/
<fta> BUGabundo, are you sure no chromium process was running when you did that?
<BUGabundo> checking
<BUGabundo> $ psx chrome
<BUGabundo> 1000     29834  0.0  0.0  17268   904 pts/3    S+   16:19   0:00 grep --color=auto chrome
<BUGabundo> I had two windows opened
<BUGabundo> closed it all
<BUGabundo> run from cli with flags
<BUGabundo> ofc, it crashed before
<BUGabundo> but I opened it after reboot, just fine
<fta> not chrome, chromium
<BUGabundo> doh
<BUGabundo> 1000      3606  0.0  0.4 296004 16584 ?        S    14:28   0:00 /usr/lib/chromium-browser/chromium-browser --type=zygote
<fta> close it, or kill it
<fta> ... as cleanly as possible :P
<BUGabundo> but why is it left running ?
<BUGabundo> stupid chromium OS virus alike
<fta> lol
<BUGabundo> after two pkills its closed
<BUGabundo> no locks reported
<BUGabundo> trying the flags again
<fta> no, the zygote is the master process, opening all the files & dbs, before entering the sandbox where nothing is visible
<BUGabundo> testing no flag
<BUGabundo> I'm still here ?
<BUGabundo> damn, don't you hate non reproduble bigs?
<BUGabundo> *bugs
<fta> did you check the "background Apps" flags?
<BUGabundo> [30602:30602:7378557193:ERROR:content_settings_pref_provider.cc(763)] Invalid pattern strings: [*.]www.youtube.com,
<fta> no idea what that is
<BUGabundo> that's ugly , lots of line reporting... probably bad addon
<BUGabundo> I turned off all my flags
<BUGabundo> trying one by one now
<BUGabundo> fuuuuu
<BUGabundo> click to play, seems safe. now location
<BUGabundo> webaudio ok
<BUGabundo> heck
<BUGabundo> now everything works
<BUGabundo> :(
<fta> well, if you can reproduce, bisect it. you can use my helper for that: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/bisect-chromium-with-continuous-builds.sh
<BUGabundo> now I can't reproduce it anymore
<BUGabundo> maybe it was fixed on the last update
<fta> nvidia?
<BUGabundo> and when i booted I still had the one from yesterday
<BUGabundo> yes
<fta> do you use my flags now?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> just the ones I had before
<BUGabundo> more or less, I think
<fta> BUGabundo, maybe my bug 718858
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 718858 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "GPU hang using GL on x86_64" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/718858
<BUGabundo> maybe
<BUGabundo> but I'm using nouveua
<fta> or bug 755099
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 755099 in unity "X lockup caused by compiz/unity" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/755099
<fta> oh, i know nothing about nouveau
<fta> it doesn't even start here
<BUGabundo> no compiz here , either
<fta> BUGabundo, you don't use unity?
<fta> gnome shell?
<BUGabundo> gnome3
<BUGabundo> "classic"
<fta> BUGabundo, is your box still reachable over ssh when you freeze?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<fta> it's likely a driver issue locking X, so unless you can get a X trace, there's zero chance anyone would care
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> ill try to SSH from my tablet
<fta> ..and even so, there's little chance they'll care, like for my bugs
<fta> last time, i caught a trace from my tablet too ;)
<BUGabundo> :)
<fta> BUGabundo, instructions are here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Backtracing
<BUGabundo> I know them
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> fta: crashed, but couldn't SSH into
<xnox`> chrisccoulson: about xulrunner removal. xiphos is in process of being ported to webkit & gtk3. I can make it build against gtkhtml to drop xulrunner dependency.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-06-25
<fta> cyphermox, hi, i see you bumped evolution to 3.1.2. is the upgrade supposed to work already? (i can't upgrade it without removing half of gnome, apparently because of gnome-desktop3-data)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-06-26
<menlo> general question - when I try to initially attach to an https site, it requires me to manually add the certificate. When it claims there is a mismatch - does it mean the CA is different than the URL?
<menlo> or domain?
<micahg> menlo: the cert could be different than the domain, it depends, click on technical details to see the reason
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-06-19
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: dude, firefox is evil for getting rid of the bookmark dialog that lets you file as you bookmark
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, bug 1010580 (it's our fault btw)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1010580 in firefox "no choice of folder for bookmarks" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1010580
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: it is? how'd we break that?
<mdeslaur> oh, the extension broke it? that sucks
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, it's actually always been broken, and it only ever worked because of a bug in firefox (which is now fixed)
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: they should totally stop fixing bugs! :)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: thanks for the bug link, I'll wait for the fix.
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, do you really normally use the menuitem for bookmarks? i normally just click on the icon in the addressbar
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: the icon wasn't there a zillion years ago, you know how it is
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: oh, that still works if you click on it twice...I guess I'll do that for now
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: thanks, now I know what that icon is for
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-06-21
<alex_mayorga> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu/ precise/main firefox-trunk amd64 16.0~a1~hg20120620r97119-0ubuntu1~umd1
<alex_mayorga>   500  Internal Server Error
<micahg> chrisccoulson: FYI, bug 1013871
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1013871 in ubuntu-mozilla-ppa-bugs "Firefox trunk showing as RunProcess in top" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1013871
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yes, that's because of a recent change to name threads
<chrisccoulson> these types of bugs would be better in the upstream bug tracker though :)
<chrisccoulson> although, i'm fairly sure this one is already reported there
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, sure, I can upstream it, I just wanted to make sure it wasn't an Ubuntu specific issue first
<chrisccoulson> micahg, https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=765158
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 765158 in General "Firefox thread behavior since 2012-06-13-03-05-35" [Normal,Assigned: ]
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks, I"ll link the bugs
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-06-22
<FernandoMiguel> building ChromiumOS :D
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-06-23
<alex_mayorga> Nightly from PPA has menus in both the window and top most menu
<alex_mayorga> chrisccoulson: ^^
<alex_mayorga> Why might that be?
<alex_mayorga> Nightly from PPA has menus in both a maximized window and the top most "system" menu
<chrisccoulson> alex_mayorga, which release? i fixed that issue several days ago
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-06-24
<mike> hello
<Guest89402> I am using Nightly on 12.04 x64 from the Ubuntu Mozilla Daily ppa
<Guest89402> since the last few builds, I am seeing the Menu Bar, which I cannot seem to get rid of.
<Guest89402> So I see two menubars now, one on the Unity taskbar, and one in the Nightly window.
<Guest89402> Can someone help?
<Guest89402> Anyone?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-06-17
<Unit193> Hey, it's getting closer and seems almost in bug 1051559
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1051559 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Build Firefox with GStreamer support" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1051559
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-06-18
<bkerensa> chrisccoulson: does the firefox nightly ppa automatically build or is it something you do manually?
<chrisccoulson> bkerensa, it's automatic, but currently broken
<chrisccoulson> and i don't really have any time to fix it atm
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-06-23
<Unit193> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=794282 is considered fixed upstream, and marked for v24
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 794282 in Video/Audio "Enable GStreamer in official builds" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-06-17
<Unit193> xul-ext-ubufox adds a bookmark to UbuntuOne, the service that was shutdown.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-06-18
<UbuntuLiker> I installed a program from the Ubuntu marketplace, but how do I get rid of it?
<gaye__> Hey ubuntu-mozillateam! I am using the firefox-trunk package to run nightly builds but for some reason the latest updates have only put me at version 31 (latest nightly should be 33)
<gaye__> Oh it looks as if there aren't trusty builds
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-06-17
<pwd> Anyone around? I'm trying to get the firefox-trunk builds kicked off. There's been no vivid build for over a month
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2017-06-20
<nneul> Is there any good solution for lightning plugin w/ thunderbird-next ppa? I always wind up having to go grab an arbitrary xpi download and edit/repack to mark it as compatible with v 55. Is there any better way?
<nneul> All of the "official" beta builds identify as 54.x
